# knife-fi?



## Chris_Himself

is anyone into knives? nothing is manlier than a knife collection... except for illegal fireworks and guns.

 i recently started getting into folding knives, i have an SOG Flash II and just won a kershaw leek off of ebay. these two knives are the closest things to a legal switchblade. depending on your state/city, youll actually be able to carry it on your persons all day. i know i do, ive been pulled over with some friends and ive said "im carrying a knife which im allowed to carry by the state" and he looked at it and gave my friend his well deserved speeding ticket. its clipped onto my pocket all day and i dont even notice it until i need it.

 i know we've all come into a situation where a knife would have come in handy. i use mine to open boxes, letters, fight bears, and more recently, prepare firewood for bonfires


Kershaw Leek
SOG Flash 2


----------



## grawk

Why would you volunteer that information at a traffic stop?


----------



## GAD

Microtech SOCOM for EDC. I have many others including Kershaws, but the SOCOM is the perfect folder to me. 

 GAD


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is anyone into knives? nothing is manlier than a knife collection... except for illegal fireworks and guns.

 i recently started getting into folding knives, i have an SOG Flash II and just won a kershaw leek off of ebay. these two knives are the closest things to a legal switchblade. depending on your state/city, youll actually be able to carry it on your persons all day. i know i do, ive been pulled over with some friends and ive said "im carrying a knife which im allowed to carry by the state" and he looked at it and gave my friend his well deserved speeding ticket. its clipped onto my pocket all day and i dont even notice it until i need it.

 i know we've all come into a situation where a knife would have come in handy. i use mine to open boxes, letters, fight bears, and more recently, prepare firewood for bonfires


Kershaw Leek
SOG Flash 2_

 

snap, i got the SOG flash 2, excellent leverage from the one thumbed opening mechanism eh? and the other i have is a unused MOD (masters of defence) tempest michael janich special edition cryogenically hardned to 60 rockwell, i am looking to sell that one, as i use my sog all the time.

http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/MOD%20Tempest.htm


----------



## xnothingpoetic

There already is a knife-fi thread btw

 but anyway I have a Spyderco Delica 4 and some cheap Gerber knife I use for "rough" stuff that I don't wan to put the delica 4 through.






 Perfect little knife.
 Wave feature, clip, nice grip, sturdy, light, nice blade... I can't thing of anything wrong with it. Wouldn't change a thing.

 and to quote someone else on this forum;

 "it's like pulling a fixed blade out of your pocket"


----------



## Petyot

Does kitchen knives count ?


----------



## braillediver

I’m starting to get into semi-custom and custom knives. Last night I won this Scott Cook Owyhee Ironwood Hunter:






 Scott Cook stopped taking orders 2 years ago and no one has stock on any of his knives.


 I’ve had 2 Chris Reeve Sebenzas with Damascus blades- they were works of art and I sold them since I wasn’t going to cut anything with them. 











 Busse Combat has some real nice blades and they want you to use and abuse them- some are basically sharpened pry bars.


 Mitch


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_~snip~

 i know we've all come into a situation where a knife would have come in handy. i use mine to open boxes, letters, *fight bears*, and more recently, *prepare firewood for bonfires*_

 

LOL!

 Anywho, I have been a knife-fi since I was a kid. My dad got me a BUCK locking pocket knife when I was about 10. It had a dark wood handle & brass, and was about 3 1/2" folded. A few years later in my teens I got myself, at a Pawnshop, a Buck Special 8" fixed blade knife...the one that Jason used many times in Halloween movies.

 Right now I am looking to get a Kershaw Black Gulch II


----------



## Dustin B

My everyday carry is a Leatherman Charge Ti. Also have an Arc AAA flashlight stuck in one of the stretch pouches on the sheath. Been very glad I've had both on many occations.

 Kitchen knives I have a pretty complete set of Wusthof Grand-Prix series.

 Wouldn't mind getting one of Doug Ritter's folders.

RSK Mk1


----------



## Dan Millheim

If your into knives, it doesn't get much better then this site.

http://www.burnknives1.com/homestartpage2.html

 You have to admire the art and attention to detail! Enjoy.


----------



## marvin

http://www.palacio.ph/pandayan/

 Anyone else find this incredibly neat?

 Too bad they're ~ $200, illegal to import, illegal to own, and illegal to carry in Texas.


----------



## wakeride74

Microtech Halo II and a Microtech Ultratech II


----------



## skudmunky

my EDC is my Kershaw Scallion (in idiot friendly blue and gray colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) or my Benchmade Mini Pika. 

 I'd love a microtech Halo though


----------



## Contrastique

Not quite what you're talking about but it works great in the kitchen for me


----------



## mrarroyo

An small sample:


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Anyone else find this incredibly neat?_

 

Isn't a butterfly knife that short kinda hard to open/close?
  Quote:


 Too bad they're ~ $200, illegal to import, illegal to own, and illegal to carry in Texas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

They're illegal in New York too.... but what cop is gonna waste his time of day looking for an obscure pocket knife (I would also wager that the average cop does not know the legalities of a switchblade or butterfly of the top of his head)? They're more worried about the guy in front of the Burger King with the Highlander™ replica katana tucked into his belt (Yes, I actually saw a guy wearing that at Burger King).

 I had a damascus tanto blade balisong a few years back... some no good low-life stole it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My current arsenal include a cheap Frost™ folder (opening mail & boxes) and mostly Wusthof™ Classic kitchen knives. (The bread knife is generic).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Microtech Halo II and a Microtech Ultratech II









_

 

HOLY **** those are cool. must be a bitch to sharpen though, i regret getting the partially serrated kershaw leek because im never really going to cut rope...

 i still totally love the SOG Flash II though. its my everyday carry and is durable as hell. i use the leek as a money clip.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HOLY **** those are cool. must be a bitch to sharpen though, i regret getting the partially serrated kershaw leek because im never really going to cut rope...

 i still totally love the SOG Flash II though. its my everyday carry and is durable as hell. i use the leek as a money clip._

 

Nope, I have a EdgePro sharpening system... fantastic investment if you are a knife collector.


----------



## necropimp

i have the boring basic stuff Buck 110 a couple swiss army knives from both companies and a large collection of knock-offs

 then there's my not quite knives but some of them are knife-ish...

 the bayonets (one on bottom right of photo is no longer in my collection)





 for those interested

 left side top to bottom
 Swiss M1918 (for K31 rifle)
 Spanish CETME bayonet
 British P1907 bayonet (for SMLE)

 right side top to bottom
 Austrian M95 bayonet
 de-ringed bayonet (or ex-bayonet) for M1895 Chilean Mauser
 Spanish M1943 (for M1943 (infantry) and M1944 (air force) rifles)
 German SG 84/98 Mod.III (for K98k rifle)
 Russian M91 bayonet
 Russian 91/30 bayonet


----------



## dBel84

I have always held a fascination for well crafted knives, my brother in law started making knives as a hobby which inspired me to have a go too. This is my dive knife which was based on a Navy Seal blade from a few years ago. 





 The other knives in this folder are a few of the examples of my B-I-L's work, I have the good fortune of owning 2 of them. 

 My basic carry knife is a trusty Wenger which is still good after 20+ years of use. For more sturdy work, I use a KISS skeleton blade. thanks all for sharing..dB

 image is not uploading for some reason?


----------



## warubozu

Some of my favorite knives that I currently have:

 Microtech Hawk like the one picture below except with damascus blade






 Microtech Ultratech D/E like the one pictured below except with non moly coated blade:






 Microtech U.D.T. like the one pictured below except with damascus blade and mother of pearl inlaid thumb button:






 Benchmade Rukus with serrated blade:






 Benchmade Resistor auto:


----------



## necropimp

added to my bladed instrument that isn't exactly a knife collection






 also have a leather handled version coming in


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Contrastique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Not quite what you're talking about but it works great in the kitchen for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wusthof > any other kitchen knives


----------



## cyberspyder

Spydie fan here! Manix EDC


----------



## Chrispy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wusthof > any other kitchen knives




_

 

Henckel, Sabatier, Shun. My mom works at Williams Sonoma, we have lots of nice cooking knives.


----------



## braillediver

The Scott Cook Small Owyhee Ironwood Hunter was delivered yesterday. It’s really nice. I was hoping this would satisfy my desire for a Lochsa. No dice- If the Owyhee Hunter is this nice the Lochsa must be amazing.

 Scott Cook stopped taking orders over 2 years ago.














































 Mitch


----------



## Chris_Himself

is anybody into the Cold Steel knives?

 GI Tanto





 Tai Pan





 One of the various rescue knives





 if you look up cold steel on youtube, youll find their various stress testing videos which involves plunging the knives through car hoods and doors and the knives are actually sharp enough to dive through the metal without the tip even bending a bit.

 also the knives can cut through a 2" thick piece of rope in a single slash.

 those things are crazy. the only thing that could easily damage a cold steel knife, is possibly another cold steel.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is anybody into the Cold Steel knives?

 GI Tanto





 Tai Pan





 One of the various rescue knives





 if you look up cold steel on youtube, youll find their various stress testing videos which involves plunging the knives through car hoods and doors and the knives are actually sharp enough to dive through the metal without the tip even bending a bit.

 also the knives can cut through a 2" thick piece of rope in a single slash.

 those things are crazy. the only thing that could easily damage a cold steel knife, is possibly another cold steel._

 

Typical CS BS. There knives aren't bad, but they don't live up to their reputation, so generally, avoid them.

 Brendan


----------



## Chris_Himself

i dont know, they arent all that expensive and those youtube videos look pretty convincing. the knives to avoid for me are anything from a swap meet, and anything made by BMF.

 i noticed that my kershaw isnt really good at anything except for a common everyday carry and to cut boxes at work (computer store).

 the SOG Trident looks very very appealing right now. i cant get a fixed blade because you cant conceal those, they are rather large, and very intimidating and cause for alarm when you pull them out in public, so im into assisted opener folders right now.

 if i were to get a fixed knife, itd be for a camping trip and a tanto blade would look wicked, they offer the kershaw random leek, which is mine but with better steel and in tanto for 20 dollars more. id heartily recommend it because the kershaw leek isnt really useful for anything in particular.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Typical CS BS. There knives aren't bad, but they don't live up to their reputation, so generally, avoid them.

 Brendan_

 

Overhyped, yeah. And the owner is particulary annoying. But many are still excellent knives and excellent values at street price.

I mean really, how can you complain about performance like this for $20?


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






http://www.palacio.ph/pandayan/

 Anyone else find this incredibly neat?

 Too bad they're ~ $200, illegal to import, illegal to own, and illegal to carry in Texas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From an outsiders perspective it's a bit funny, that this tiny knife is illegal, but firearms are "no problemo"


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From an outsiders perspective it's a bit funny, that this tiny knife is illegal, but firearms are "no problemo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You must be new to US laws.

 Scary is bad. Therefore, all scary things must be banned.

 The ban on switchblades happened largely due to their prominent part in *West Side Story*, *Rebel Without a Cause* and movies at the time. The news media played up gang knife violence with switchblades, whipped the public up into a furor, and poof, bye bye switchblades.

 Fast forward a couple of decades, and *The Outsiders* featured balisongs. Same media song and dance. They got patchwork banned, with some locales lumping them with switchblades, some locales lumped them with gravity knives, and some banned them by name.

 Same for nunchucks and other "Eastern" weapons like "ninja" stars with the popularization of martial arts films.

 Yet good ole 5.5" fixed blades are perfectly fine for carry in Texas. Go figure.


----------



## Socrates3000

I wonder why Chris_Himself has a knife juxtaposed around his expensive ALO cable--seem like there could be trouble.


----------



## Socrates3000

Also, does anyone like the Glock knives?


----------



## chef8489

My EDC a microtech socom auto


----------



## Joshatdot

I haven't seen all the posts here...but I am looking for a neat multi-tool knife.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't seen all the posts here...but I am looking for a neat multi-tool knife._

 

Skeletool CX

 Not out yet, but looks like it'll make for a great multitool with a usable knife.


----------



## SoFlaChris

NIIIIIICE, a blade thread.

 My EDC is a Strider SMF-GG.


----------



## Capital R

I have a Kershaw Leek and a CRKT M16-10KZ so far, but I am always looking to buy some nice knives if the price is right.


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skeletool CX

 Not out yet, but looks like it'll make for a great multitool with a usable knife._

 

DANG thats sexxy!


----------



## gshan

I'm still very shallow (feet-deep, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) into the knife-fi world, but so far I've managed to pick up the Boker Wharcom and Benchmade Griptilian Mini (Doug Ritter edition) for daily carry.


----------



## marvin

Fairly annoyed at the knife hobby right now. Picked up three knives recently, a Spyderco Waved Endura, a Benchmade Mini-Dejavoo and a Kershaw JYD2 SG2/Ti.

 The latter two are going straight back to the factory. The Benchmade's linerlock doesn't lock and the Kershaw's grind is noticeably unsymmetrical and has a pronounced "C" curve on one side.

 The Endura is a pretty nice knife, but not a fan of the wave after using it for a couple of weeks. I've found it to be unreliable when wearing a jacket, not significantly quicker into action due to the initial backward motion and need for a significant grip reposition, and hell on pocket seams. My hands aren't large enough to use it as a true one hand knife either. Closing the knife is a chore as it's difficult to depress the locking bar and fold the blade down without the use of two hands.


----------



## meat01

I never understood the wave deal. I like Benchmade's Axis locks for their one handed opening and closing, but I prefer Spydercos now, because of their use of good steels.


----------



## owkia

I just got this Kershaw for Christmas. I'm not very deep into the knife hobby at all, but it's a nice solid little knife to have.


----------



## jantze

I have Underwater Kinetics Remora Hydralloy. Works for me.


----------



## Welly Wu

Look into these blades and accessories:

 Blackhawk CQD Mark I Limited Edition partially serrated edge auto: $389.99 USD 
 Blackhawk CQD Mark I replacement blade: $29.99 USD
 Blackhawk CQD Mark II partially serrated edge auto: $299.99 USD
 Blackhawk CQD injection molded Mark I sheath: $39.99 USD
 Blackhawk diamond knife sharpener: $39.99 USD
 Mission Knives & Tools Inc. MPK-Ti 12": $441.00 USD
 NMS non-magnetic sharpener diamond: $35.00 USD
 Emerson Commander BT: $228.95 USD

 Then, pay for damn great training for life!


----------



## DSlayerZX

sigh.. my spyderco byrdrench broke few months ago and never got it fix yet.

 I am looking for at Kasumi linear lock folder for now, will post picture when i got it


----------



## braillediver

I put a bid on on this Scott Cook Lochsa:








 Mitch


----------



## dmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DANG thats sexxy!




_

 

My Skeletool just shipped from Amazon yesterday. It's the standard steel one. Am I the only one who doesn't like the look of carbon fiber everything? I've used the smaller Leatherman Squirt for year or so and love everything about it, but I guess I had a case of upgraditus.


----------



## oshox

I have a Gerber Combat Folder. It's a bit large, but certainly the most natural knife I've ever held. 
 It's not exactly the most versatile knife in the world, I end up cutting myself with it almost every time I attempt a difficult task. But I am confident that, in the case I need to defend myself, I have the perfect knife for the job.
 Coincidentally, it is the BEST cooking knife I have ever used. For chopping or slicing, I never use any of my kitchen knives anymore, except my bread knife. I have a chef friend who keeps it sharp enough to shave with.


----------



## irjoe

CRKT M16-14SF
 and a leatherman folding knife..

 i need a decent edge sharpener.. any suggestions?


----------



## meat01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ i need a decent edge sharpener.. any suggestions?_

 

Spyderco Sharpmaker. 

New Graham Knives - Detail


----------



## Old Pa

Let's see: every day carries, large Victorinox Cyber SAK and, at present, a CRKT My Tighe partially serrated, and the excellent ARC AAA deluxe. BTW, noticed years back that all my most used/useful lockbacks are between 3 1/2" and 3 5/8" blades. 

 Kitchen: Henckels Four and Five Star and Wustoff, started with Wustoff, but Henckels has a slight edge in steel IMHO. Santoku blade shape certainly is an improvement for chef's knives. The Henckel's Five Star handle pattern is about the most ergometric and hygenic I've found. Picked up a 7" Boker titanium Santoku on closeout last month that seems to hold its edge. I'm the cook, and with the Santoku pattern, my food processor is getting dusty.

 Field: about a dozen Randall handmades, mostly carbon steel with stag handles, various Puma, Ek, SOG, old Cold Steel. Mostly carry the Randall Model 8 or Model 5 for the two months a year I spend in the woods. Haven't seen much practical use for a tanto point. Then add various Kershaw, Gerber, Spyderco. Old Puma European pattern bird and White Hunter blades seem to fit right into the traditional Northwoods.

 Multitools: Buck and Kershaw get my vote as most useful. Only Leatherman I own is an old blackened stainless standard with a blasting cap groove in the plier jaws; sort of an Oklahoma City Commemorative.


----------



## Trippytiger

I'm having another "curse you, Head-Fi!" moment right now. This thread has been wearing away at me since I read it probably months ago, and I finally snapped! I have a fistful of super-cheap Chinese knockoffs and little Ultrafire folders, but nothing really high quality besides the Leatherman Charge Ti my boyfriend gave me for my birthday. 

 So, I decided that I really like the looks of the Spyderco folders, and went hunting for places that would ship to Canada for a reasonable price. Turns out there aren't very many, but I did a lot of looking on eBay and found a nice cheap Byrd Starling that should be good for EDC if I ever remember to take it with me. 

 I like knives with clips, though, because it's just so convenient to carry them in my back pocket, so I went searching for something a bit bigger, like a Byrd Robin... and then I found the pink Delica 4 and I couldn't help myself! It's bigger than I really want, and cost way more than I wanted to spend, but that pink FRN is just irresistible. So I have one of those on the way now too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, I'm still after that Robin... and maybe a Crossbill too. And I definitely need to get an Opinel or two. They're cheap, and they just look so classy. Could use a new Swiss Army Knife as well...

 Damn you guys.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Embrace the Borg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO you will find that 2 9/16" is a useful blade length and that pink will be good for locating it quickly. All my river knives have some sort of day-glo color to them. Remember "Victorinox".


----------



## OverlordXenu

I've been eying a KM2000, any thoughts?

 I have a Leatherman Wave, currently. I love it, it can do everything. It's a great tool, I can use it to do crap outside (saw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I can use it to work on computers, etc.


----------



## vibin247

I just have three Leathermans: A Wave, A Juice Xe6, and a Fuse. I keep the Juice Xe6 as an EDC since it can do pretty much everything in a smaller package than Wave. The Wave I use for household chores and fixing the computer. The Fuse is in my sister's glove compartment box for when she needs it. I used to have a Charge Ti, but I lost it.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Embrace the Borg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO you will find that 2 9/16" is a useful blade length and that pink will be good for locating it quickly. All my river knives have some sort of day-glo color to them. Remember "Victorinox". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Resistance is futile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the Delica, I'm mostly worried about the closed length being too big to carry comfortably. I have a similarly sized knife that's a real pain to sit down with when it's in my pocket. I wouldn't want to carry something like that around with me all day. 

 I'm also a little concerned about the blade being inappropriately large to whip out in public if I need it. But I really haven't been able to get a good concept of how large the whole thing is, so I'll just have to wait until I get it... and try hold off from buying anything else in the interim!


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Resistance is futile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the Delica, I'm mostly worried about the closed length being too big to carry comfortably. I have a similarly sized knife that's a real pain to sit down with when it's in my pocket. I wouldn't want to carry something like that around with me all day. 

 I'm also a little concerned about the blade being inappropriately large to whip out in public if I need it. But I really haven't been able to get a good concept of how large the whole thing is, so I'll just have to wait until I get it... and try hold off from buying anything else in the interim!_

 

How do you carry your knife? I've never had a comfort issue with a knife clipped to my front pocket and positioned at the far edge of the pocket next to the outer seam. A seated position places it on the outside edge of my body, parallel with my thigh. This is comfortable even with largish knives like the Benchmade Rukus or Skirmish. Back pocket carry is a pain though.

 As for inappropriate, your Delica's bright pink with an uncoated stainless blade. Blade shape is non-aggressive to boot. Just open it with both hands when around others, and it should be fine.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you carry your knife? I've never had a comfort issue with a knife clipped to my front pocket and positioned at the far edge of the pocket next to the outer seam. A seated position places it on the outside edge of my body, parallel with my thigh. This is comfortable even with largish knives like the Benchmade Rukus or Skirmish. Back pocket carry is a pain though.

 As for inappropriate, your Delica's bright pink with an uncoated stainless blade. Blade shape is non-aggressive to boot. Just open it with both hands when around others, and it should be fine._

 

Well, my front pockets are usually pretty occupied with my wallet, cellphone, keys, DAP... so when I've got a knife with me, it's always clipped to my back pocket. I never notice anything with my little Ultrafires, but my big imitation Benchmade Stryker is another story, and it's only a little larger than a Delica. Of course, I've got a lot of other good reasons not to carry that thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely agree with you about the handle colour and shape of the blade making the knife look pretty friendly despite its size. The more I think about it, the less worried I am about that, especially after looking through the EDC thread on the Spyderco forums. I think most Spyderco knives look pretty unthreatening, actually.


----------



## Akathriel

I'm not really into knives but am looking for a small folding pocket knife, probably about a 2" blade although a little bigger wouldn't be the end of the world. Just something that'd be useful on a day to day basis, and isn't a pain in the ass to unfold. I was eyeing the SOG topo mini (the black blade especially looks very nice), but I am a little bewildered and looking for recommendations.

 Also what are the advantages of a partially serrated blade? Cutting rope and hacking wood?

 Oh yeah, dont think this will be an issue but the price should be under one bill please.

 Thanks guys.


----------



## Trippytiger

Well, go figure, the title and description of the eBay listing were wrong - the seller had an Endura for sale, not a Delica. And the Endura is way bigger than what I wanted! So I'm definitely getting a refund there.

 You'd think that that would be a chance for me to come to my senses, but you'd be wrong. Just made an offer on another Delica on eBay for about the same price. Hopefully that one goes properly!


----------



## j-dawg

Cool thread. Funny, I actually sold most of my knife collection to get into head-fi gear. I still have a Microtech D/A LCC and a Benchmade 42-400 Balisong (Ti handle, zen pins, spring latch & pocket clip). 

 The nicest pieces I sold were an original Brend Nemesis III and a 1st gen Ultratech. Actually at first I was going to sell the safe queens to fund an all-balisong collection. But then I decided to get back into classical guitar and I really didn't need to be slicing my fingers every time I buttface an arial trick, so that idea croaked before it even started. Decided on a PCDP & Minidisc collection, which brought me to head-fi. So yeah... now that I've replied, I'll have to go shifting through this thread looking for fellow bali flippers and Microholics. I'm pretty sure I'm "j-dawg" on Microholics.org, knifeforums.com and bladeforums.com so say hi if you're ever there.


----------



## j-dawg

My CF handled D/A-LCC







 And the 42-400


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You'd think that that would be a chance for me to come to my senses, but you'd be wrong. Just made an offer on another Delica on eBay for about the same price. Hopefully that one goes properly!_

 

Absolutely nothing wrong with collecting nice practical tools like knives.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely nothing wrong with collecting nice practical tools like knives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Except for all the money that costs!


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathriel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not really into knives but am looking for a small folding pocket knife, probably about a 2" blade although a little bigger wouldn't be the end of the world. Just something that'd be useful on a day to day basis, and isn't a pain in the ass to unfold. I was eyeing the SOG topo mini (the black blade especially looks very nice), but I am a little bewildered and looking for recommendations._

 

I generally don't like black coated blades unless they're carbon steel. It's not necessary on stainless and it'll look funky once it starts to wear.

 As for suggestions, Spyderco has a lot of nice knives in your range. The Spyderco Cricket, Spin, Dragonfly, and Co-Pilot are all around $50, ~ 2" of blade, good VG-10 steel, and pretty inoffensive. Kershaw has the Chive and Shallot in this price class. The steel (420HC) is worse, but they're assisted openers and are pretty slick. The first tenths of an inch of movement are hand powered, but an internal spring takes over from there.

 At the upper end of the price range, take a look at the Spyderco Poliwog. Short blade (< 3") but features a full grip.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathriel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also what are the advantages of a partially serrated blade? Cutting rope and hacking wood?_

 

Serrations are useful for two things. First, they're good at slicing fibrous materials, like rope, meat, bread, etc. Second, they dull slower for the average user. The tips on the serrations take the brunt of the impact with surfaces, say plates, tables, etc, which saves the shallower grooves. Also the increased cutting area means less wear for any given area. Disadvantages, they don't push cut as well, the cuts leave a ragged edge, and they're hard for the at home user to sharpen.

 Partially serrated is supposed to give the best of both worlds, but sometimes it works, sometimes not. It sucks on Benchmades, works fairly well on Spydercos.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except for all the money that costs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Still, beats the hell out of beanie babies.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still, beats the hell out of beanie babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The shipping costs alone would empty out my bank account. 

 Speaking of shipping, my Starling is on its way, and I got that other Delica. I'm definitely looking forwards to getting them.


----------



## appophylite

I currently have 3 knives: A 2 inch folding blade Victorinox Swiss Army knife, a Leatherman Super Tool 200 and a Sheffield 3" folding blade.

 I actually broke the Sheffield using it at -50 on the slope when the frame lock snapped in two trying to fold the blade away. I'm currently looking at two models to replace it with: a Gerber Paraframe with serrated blade or a Ruko serrated blade. Does anyone know anything about either of these two model knives. I'm trying to keep the new knife I buy at about $25 or less and available locally unless the knife qualifies as an expensable tool, in which case, I'm going to go with a Spyderco. Any info on that particular Gerber model or Ruko knives in general would be a big help.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually broke the Sheffield using it at -50 on the slope when the frame lock snapped in two trying to fold the blade away._

 

Extreme conditions still call for a fixed blade knife. Partially serrated blades are excellent for fast emergency cutting of heavy materials like rope and webbing. Partially serrated blades should be paired with drop point designs as you have to be able to get past the point (without involving it) to get to the serrated cutting portion. You don't want to stab the guy you are cutting the seat belt off of.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually broke the Sheffield using it at -50 on the slope when the frame lock snapped in two trying to fold the blade away._

 

An aluminum handled Paraframe II might be a good choice for conditions like that if you can't use a fixed blade. Aluminum doesn't become nearly as brittle as steel does at low temperatures, so the framelock should be much less likely to snap under stress in cold weather. It will shrink a lot more in the cold than steel would, though, so it may wind up trapping the blade, or at least making it harder to open/close.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trippytiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An aluminum handled Paraframe II might be a good choice for conditions like that if you can't use a fixed blade. Aluminum doesn't become nearly as brittle as steel does at low temperatures, so the framelock should be much less likely to snap under stress in cold weather. It will shrink a lot more in the cold than steel would, though, so it may wind up trapping the blade, or at least making it harder to open/close._

 

Although even with an aluminum handle, the frame lock (the part that shattered) will probably be made of steel. But what about titanium? How it titanium's low temperature performance compared with carbon and stainless steel? (Since we've got a budding mechanical engineer to quiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ilikemonkeys

My Benchmade Model 750 Pinnacle just sold for almost 300 bucks on ebay last week. I think I bought it for 80.

 Woo hoo! I think I'll keep it at home a little more often.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although even with an aluminum handle, the frame lock (the part that shattered) will probably be made of steel._

 

Well, that could be, I guess. My assumption was that the handle and framelock would be all one piece like the framelock knives I have.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But what about titanium? How it titanium's low temperature performance compared with carbon and stainless steel? (Since we've got a budding mechanical engineer to quiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

And to think, I was going to sell my materials engineering textbook! It's a little light on information on this topic, but it does say that titanium alloys don't exhibit a drastic change in mechanical properties as the temperature decreases. Of course, most titanium alloys are pretty brittle to begin with, so there's always going to be a greater risk of fracture compared to aluminum or similarly ductile metals. The same goes for high-carbon steels and other high-strength alloys.


----------



## appophylite

Hey, thanks you guys. Yeah, I know that a fixed blade is ideal in the colder climates and less likely to snap, but unfortunately, the slope prohibits certain lengths on fixed blades and it would be a bit cumbersome anyhow when all I really need it for is hacking zip ties, tape, shrink wrap or rope during cold weather without taking gloves off. I do actually have a 3.5" fixed blade, but I haven't seen it around for a while now. I definitely do like the Gerber Paraframe and am reasonably sure that if the main handle is aluminum or titanium, it will last longer than the steel framelock did. I was just trying to see if there are other well thought of folding blades that are rather cheap. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, thanks you guys. Yeah, I know that a fixed blade is ideal in the colder climates and less likely to snap, but unfortunately, the slope prohibits certain lengths on fixed blades and it would be a bit cumbersome anyhow when all I really need it for is hacking zip ties, tape, shrink wrap or rope during cold weather without taking gloves off. I do actually have a 3.5" fixed blade, but I haven't seen it around for a while now. I definitely do like the Gerber Paraframe and am reasonably sure that if the main handle is aluminum or titanium, it will last longer than the steel framelock did. I was just trying to see if there are other well thought of folding blades that are rather cheap. Thanks again for the input._

 

The Paraframe's frame is stainless steel... Aluminum isn't a suitable material for a frame (or liner) lock and titanium is out of the price range.

 I'd suggest looking at the Byrd Cara Cara or Meadowlark. They should be available at brick and mortar stores and are ~ $25-30 there vs ~ $18-25 online. They're better knives with much better steels than the inexpensive Gerbers and cheap Chinese Sheffields and Rukas.


----------



## jude

What I carry most is an Ernest Emerson Custom CQC9 Eagle. It was given to me as a gift from one of my best friends.

 (Sorry for the image quality, but the only camera we had in the office today was on Joe's mobile phone.)


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Paraframe's frame is stainless steel..._

 

This is true. I see my initial Google searching was misleading!


----------



## Joshatdot

what do you think of the Leatherman Wave MFG# 830039


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what do you think of the Leatherman Wave MFG# 830039_

 

Well, I don't own the Wave myself (although it doesn't look too dissimilar from my Charge Ti), but I have to say that actually owning a Leatherman has made me understand why they command the prices that they do. I think they're great tools; if you have a need for that kind of functionality, you probably can't go wrong with something like the Wave.


----------



## Joshatdot

I got ACE Hardware coupons worth $20, and I've been looking at a Leatherman, and the Wave 830039 looked the best one my local store had.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what do you think of the Leatherman Wave MFG# 830039




_

 

I've got a Leatherman Super Tool 200 and a Micra, both of which I've owned for 7+ years now. They take a beating and they work very well. The Wave is a bit smaller than the Super Tool 200 in size, which, I imagine, would make it less cumbersome to carry without losing any of the functionality. They are excellent multi-tools.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd suggest looking at the Byrd Cara Cara or Meadowlark. They should be available at brick and mortar stores and are ~ $25-30 there vs ~ $18-25 online. They're better knives with much better steels than the inexpensive Gerbers and cheap Chinese Sheffields and Rukas._

 

Thanks for the head's up. I'm gonna have to look to see if the Byrd models are available in the stores near me. They look like probably exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## terrymx

i bought a crkt m16 to use around work. don't know how good it is compared to other knives, but it seem safe once clicked in place.


----------



## lobehold

I used to really into knives, regularly visiting usualsuspect forum and checking out all the nice work of art.

 I think knives just got that primal attraction that no man can resist... too bad I just sit in front of computer all day and the lure kinda died down after a year or two. I'm left with a buck-strider tanto that's too thick to be of any real utility around the house except for stabbing people.... uh I mean metal barrels.... uh... for no reason....

 I don't even know where I put it, probably stuck in a barrel somewhere.


----------



## thebikingengineer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got ACE Hardware coupons worth $20, and I've been looking at a Leatherman, and the Wave 830039 looked the best one my local store had._

 

I've got a Wave that my dad got me in 6th grade for use in scouts. I'm still using it now as a Junior in college and it's still working perfectly. It could use a sharpening of the smooth blade, but everything else works as well as the day I got it.


----------



## Edwood

I've had countless SAK's since childhood, but have always been reluctant to use any in "hard use" applications ever since I had one fold on my finger as a kid. So I prefer locking blades now.

 Just got my first "real" folder.

 A Benchmade Doug Ritter RSK-1 Mini-Griptilian. I just love the Axis lock mechanism.

 I got a chance to handle a CRK Sebenza and Mnandi, and I just love the Mnandi. I will trying to get one of those in the future.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Oh yeah, I also just recently got a Boker SubClaw for box cutting and package opening duties. I was going through entirely too many utility knife blades. Plus the SubClaw just eats blister packs for lunch. Man, I hate blister packs.

 -Ed


----------



## Herandu

I got an automatic stilleto kind of knife. You press a button and it springs out. Another press and it goes back in. Saved my bacon a few times in the 30 odd years I have owned it. Highly recommended if you don't mind doing time when caught with one.


----------



## Edwood

I don't really see the point of an automatic, other than having to deploy a knife really fast upside down and tied down or something. Otherwise, I can flick open my Benchmade nearly as fast. Closing the knife doesn't have to be as fast as deploying, IMO.

 -Ed


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really see the point of an automatic, other than having to deploy a knife really fast upside down and tied down or something. Otherwise, I can flick open my Benchmade nearly as fast._

 

X2, unless we merely wish to pay more for our knives, attract unwanted attention, and incur criminal charges.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really see the point of an automatic, other than having to deploy a knife really fast upside down and tied down or something. Otherwise, I can flick open my Benchmade nearly as fast. Closing the knife doesn't have to be as fast as deploying, IMO.

 -Ed_

 

The Axis flick is almost as fast and the Wave is arguably faster, but autos still have an advantage in that they don't require anything else to open except for the push of a button. The Axis flick requires wrist inertia and a bit of space, while the Wave requires a specific draw movement plus something to get friction off of. Both are a lot easier to screw up under stress than pushing a button. Plus, automatic mechanisms are great for quickly deploying small blades that don't have enough blade mass to reliably deploy using an inertial opening.

 But yeah, EDCing an auto isn't a great idea given the laws in most states.


----------



## Trippytiger

Well, since this thread is back on the front page again, I'll post an update on my journey into knives costing more than $7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My Byrd Starling and my Delica both arrived a good while ago, although I fear my Kershaw Chive has become lost in transit. I wasn't as impressed by either of them as I thought I would be, to be honest. I'm not sure what exactly I expected, but they weren't it.

 However, both knives have really grown on me. I haven't found much of a use for my Delica, but I really appreciate the build quality and the feel of the knife. It's fun to play with, and I hope I can find something to do with it soon. 

 My Starling has been a different matter entirely. The build quality actually feels pretty shabby, even compared to my cheapie Ultrafire knives that cost half as much, and the blade coating is wearing off already. But I love it! The blade is razor sharp, and the size of the knife is incredibly convenient; I use it all the time. 

 If that Kershaw doesn't show up in the next couple of weeks, I'm definitely going to get a Spyderco Ladybug to carry with me. I love the size and can handle the lack of a clip, but I'd like to have something that feels a bit sturdier.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Axis flick is almost as fast and the Wave is arguably faster, but autos still have an advantage in that they don't require anything else to open except for the push of a button. The Axis flick requires wrist inertia and a bit of space, while the Wave requires a specific draw movement plus something to get friction off of. Both are a lot easier to screw up under stress than pushing a button. Plus, automatic mechanisms are great for quickly deploying small blades that don't have enough blade mass to reliably deploy using an inertial opening.

 But yeah, EDCing an auto isn't a great idea given the laws in most states._

 

I think California allows auto's under 2", but not a very useful size.


----------



## jfindon

I love knives. Right now I have a Benchmade 710 in D2 steel and I just ordered a Kershaw Leek with a Damascus blade. I love how damascus looks.

 Here's my 710:






 I also got my mom a Benchmite to carry in her purse.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think California allows auto's under 2", but not a very useful size._

 

You can clean under your fingernails!


----------



## IceClass

A small gathering from the fishing tackle box and my pocket.
 Most look like they need a clean and sharpen before the fish start running.


----------



## jfindon

Got my Leek today. I recommend GPknives.com if anyone hasn't used them before.


----------



## Edwood

I had my sites set on a Mnandi, but bright and shiny things have taken priority over sharp and pointy things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my Leek today. I recommend GPknives.com if anyone hasn't used them before.




_

 

I used Grand Prairie to snag this:





 The last one they had in this style. Also is my dream knife. Nothing like a Microtech.


----------



## intoflatlines

I have a Buck (locking..? I forget what they're called) and I'm too lazy to check the model. It's nothing special, I got it at SportMart or something a few years ago. It's very useful and works great but it's been awhile since I've sharpened it. What do you all recommend for cheap effective ways to sharpen? It is half serrated.


----------



## dBel84

I have always been fascinated by knives and although I own a few, I only ever use my trusty wenger. I did have a go at making myself one some time ago. I was diving frequently and wanted a decent knife so I enlisted the knowledge of my brother in law and came up with this after many hours of hard labour. 






 I don't think I would do it again, mostly because I am not a craftsman and the novelty wore off as the blisters hardened . 

 My BIL is a jeweler by trade and making knives is akin to me building amps. 

 Here are a few of his early pieces

 This is an automatic that he spent months researching and figuring out the mechanism - once the button is activated, it opens in a slow continuous arc until it locks. If you stop its course, it will continue when you remove your hand again - truly incredible to mess about with. 






 one more.. a skein dubh he made for a friend






 cool thread..dB


----------



## malldian

Suggestions for a cheap knife (all purpose) that will last for a while and handle tough work? I want a good knife to have with my while I am landscaping but don't want to pay for something if it will just dull and break quickly.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Suggestions for a cheap knife (all purpose) that will last for a while and handle tough work? I want a good knife to have with my while I am landscaping but don't want to pay for something if it will just dull and break quickly._

 

If you are prying stuff open then look elsewhere. A good cheap knife? check out CRKT or Kershaw. You can get them around $50 or so for a decent one.


----------



## Punnisher

Try Camillus for a cheap but decent knife. I have the Sizzle, and have beat the hell out of it over a few years. Still works.


----------



## malldian

On My Mind: No More Camillus Knives

 I will browse for it though. I need a good carrying case for it to. Either a clip or a thin one.

 Edit: or a foldable.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is anyone into knives? nothing is manlier than a knife collection... except for illegal fireworks and guns.

 i recently started getting into folding knives, i have an SOG Flash II and just won a kershaw leek off of ebay. these two knives are the closest things to a legal switchblade. depending on your state/city, youll actually be able to carry it on your persons all day. i know i do, ive been pulled over with some friends and ive said "im carrying a knife which im allowed to carry by the state" and he looked at it and gave my friend his well deserved speeding ticket. its clipped onto my pocket all day and i dont even notice it until i need it.

 i know we've all come into a situation where a knife would have come in handy. i use mine to open boxes, letters, fight bears, and more recently, prepare firewood for bonfires


Kershaw Leek
SOG Flash 2_

 

Hey,

 I always carry a knife with me. They come in handy a often.

 My Gerber has a swing out blade that is spring loaded and takes over self-opening after it is about 25% of the way open. My Benchmade can swing open by centripetal force when I flick my wrist the right way. I carry one of these daily.

 I also have a Wayne Goddard Micarta Spyderco (rare) and a couple of CRKT Desert Storm commemoratives. I was going to give my brother one since he served in Operation Desert Storm, but he got in trouble with the law a couple of years ago and I wont send him the knife. I'll give it to my brother-in-law instead, as he also served our country back then.

 You don't even want to know about my 5-6 sword canes.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gshan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still very shallow (feet-deep, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) into the knife-fi world, but so far I've managed to pick up the Boker Wharcom and Benchmade Griptilian Mini (Doug Ritter edition) for daily carry._

 

Just noticed that my Benchmade Griptillian is the Mel Pardue version, which has been my daily carry for a few years now.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Hey guys, there's no age restriction to buying knives, is there? Bad enough I'm denied from purchasing a handgun until I'm 21... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, has anybody had any experience with the KA-BAR Mule knife series?

KA-BAR KNIVES FOLDERS

 Kind of obvious why I'm interested in the Mule series, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Woah crap, the thing unfolded is about 6 inches already, and deployed is 9 inches...that was way bigger than I thought.


----------



## 6RS

I like japanese knives by watanabeblade.com
 Very nice guy and extremely high quality. Prices not THAT outrageous.


----------



## cwell2112

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, there's no age restriction to buying knives, is there? Bad enough I'm denied from purchasing a handgun until I'm 21... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I live in Massachusetts where you have to be 18 to buy a knife (at least according to the store owner who wouldn't let me buy one a few years ago).

 In any case, I have a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian. I really like the overall size and feel of the knife. Also, I absolutely love the axis lock. It is hands down the best locking mechanism I've ever seen or used on a folding knife. If there weren't so many other great knives by other manufacturers, I would never buy another knife without an axis lock.


----------



## jude

I posted a mobile phone camera photo of the CQC9 before, but thought I'd post a better photo taken with a new camera I've been practicing with.




[size=xx-small]Click on photo for larger version.[/size]

 Of the many knives I have, these three oldies but goodies are still my current favorites to carry (not all at once). From top to bottom:
 *Benchmade AFCK.* This is an early version of this knife. I have a couple of other versions of it, one identical to the one in the photo but with a broken tip, and a black-bladed version. The AFCK was designed by one of my closest friends, C.J. Caracci, for Benchmade. With its flat-ground blade, the AFCK cuts very efficiently, especially at its belly, where the grind starts from very near the spine. I like this knife an awful lot for a number of reasons.
 *Ernest Emerson SPECWAR CQC-9 Eagle (custom).* I believe C.J. Caracci had a hand in helping Ernie design the CQC-9 Eagle. It has a rather full handle, and really fills the hand. Received as a gift, the CQC-9 Eagle is one of my absolute favorites, and sees a lot of use.
 *Benchmade Stryker.* Designed by Allen Elishewitz for Benchmade (I do not personally know Elishewitz), I picked this one up because I liked the way the handle feels in my hand, and the way it looks.
As is obvious from the photo, I didn't take the time to clean the blades before I took these photos--I was just practicing with the new camera.

 Another oldie but goodie I carry somewhat regularly is an original Spyderco Wayne Goddard model (C-16). An absolute production classic, I just love how thin the C-16 is, and will post a photo of it soon.


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dBel84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have always been fascinated by knives and although I own a few, I only ever use my trusty wenger. I did have a go at making myself one some time ago. I was diving frequently and wanted a decent knife so I enlisted the knowledge of my brother in law and came up with this after many hours of hard labour. 






 I don't think I would do it again, mostly because I am not a craftsman and the novelty wore off as the blisters hardened . 

 My BIL is a jeweler by trade and making knives is akin to me building amps. 

 Here are a few of his early pieces

 This is an automatic that he spent months researching and figuring out the mechanism - once the button is activated, it opens in a slow continuous arc until it locks. If you stop its course, it will continue when you remove your hand again - truly incredible to mess about with. 






 one more.. a skein dubh he made for a friend






 cool thread..dB_

 

I think these knives are awesome. I get kind of tired of the 'tactical-looking' stuff after a while.


----------



## Edwood

My EDC is currently Ritter Mini-Grip and Boker Subclaw.

 The Subclaw has seen a lot more use than the Mini-Grip, because it is the best package opener I've ever used. Eats blister packs for lunch, and is great for delicate cutting with the hooked blade, it has less of a chance to "wander" on a straight cut on smooth surfaces.

 -Ed


----------



## braillediver

I’ve been looking at these 2 custom knives and hope they sell before I make up my mind.

 This one is about 9 inches long and 1/4 inch thick:







 This is about the same length with Walrus Ivory for the handle:







 Mitch


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted a mobile phone camera photo of the CQC9 before, but thought I'd post a better photo taken with a new camera I've been practicing with.




[size=xx-small]Click on photo for larger version.[/size]

 Of the many knives I have, these three oldies but goodies are still my current favorites to carry (not all at once). From top to bottom:
 *Benchmade AFCK.* This is an early version of this knife. I have a couple of other versions of it, one identical to the one in the photo but with a broken tip, and a black-bladed version. The AFCK was designed by one of my closest friends, C.J. Caracci, for Benchmade. With its flat-ground blade, the AFCK cuts very efficiently, especially at its belly, where the grind starts from very near the spine. I like this knife an awful lot for a number of reasons.
 *Ernest Emerson SPECWAR CQC-9 Eagle (custom).* I believe C.J. Caracci had a hand in helping Ernie design the CQC-9 Eagle. It has a rather full handle, and really fills the hand. Received as a gift, the CQC-9 Eagle is one of my absolute favorites, and sees a lot of use.
 *Benchmade Stryker.* Designed by Allen Elishewitz for Benchmade (I do not personally know Elishewitz), I picked this one up because I liked the way the handle feels in my hand, and the way it looks.
As is obvious from the photo, I didn't take the time to clean the blades before I took these photos--I was just practicing with the new camera.

 Another oldie but goodie I carry somewhat regularly is an original Spyderco Wayne Goddard model (C-16). An absolute production classic, I just love how thin the C-16 is, and will post a photo of it soon.




_

 



 God I wish they still made the AFCK. It's such a gorgeous knife, but I'd only buy one if I could find it brand new. Hopefully they'll come out with them again some day.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I lost my 4 year old Benchmade Griptilian (sp) today. It was in my rear pocket when I left the house, gone when I got back. Searched the car, nowhere to be found, too many places it could be...


----------



## Radagast

My EDC is a Leatherman Charge TTi, never been in need for something else.


----------



## GreatDane

I carry a  Kershaw...and a smaller model on my key ring.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I lost my 4 year old Benchmade Griptilian (sp) today. It was in my rear pocket when I left the house, gone when I got back. Searched the car, nowhere to be found, too many places it could be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Sorry to hear that, what are you going to replace it with?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to hear that, what are you going to replace it with?_

 

Well, I have a Gerber semi-automatic opening folder as my backup, or my Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta. 

 But, today I retraced my steps and went looking for it. It turns out it fell out of my pocket about 10 feet from the check-in desk at the city pool yesterday, and they had it in the lost and found. I was so happy to get it back that I tried to buy the peeps behind the desk a round of Gatorade for all. They declined and were just happy that I got my knife back. Pretty good luck to find it at the first place I went back to!


----------



## Ech0

I use / carry a Buck 501 for everyday use (I've had it over 20 years at least). 

 The other knife I use regularly is a cheap switchblade I keep on my workbench. Good for when I only have one hand free. This is the first "cheap" knife I've had that holds an edge.

 Edit: I usually never "loose" a knife, I just don't know where it is for awhile. They always seem to "turn up".


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have a Gerber semi-automatic opening folder as my backup, or my Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta. 

 But, today I retraced my steps and went looking for it. It turns out it fell out of my pocket about 10 feet from the check-in desk at the city pool yesterday, and they had it in the lost and found. I was so happy to get it back that I tried to buy the peeps behind the desk a round of Gatorade for all. They declined and were just happy that I got my knife back. Pretty good luck to find it at the first place I went back to!_

 

Glad you found it. I have had a Puma for over 25 years which I would hate to loose.


----------



## wquiles

My EDC is the superb, built-like-a-tank Benchmade 520 (plain edge) to replace my now-sold full-size Ritter. The 520 is simply outstanding for a full-size, strong knife, but its aluminum scales were not to my liking. Since I liked everything else about the knife, I found that Chax Knives does custom knife work on Benchmades, which is tricky due to the Axis lock being inside of the scales. After several emails between Chase and I about what I wanted, intended use, etc., etc., we decided that contoured (also called 3D) G10 scales would be my goal. I just got my new knife a few days ago so I wanted to share it with you!. Benchmade mini Ritter (now my wife's knife!) on top for comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 G10 is very hard and a little brittle, so you will see that the notches are not 100% perfect as the G10 chips away a little during the cutting since it is somewhat porous (because of the layers used to make G10). Still, the notches give the knife the a perfect grip in the hand, without being too agresive on the skin. I really like my new scales and they make the BM520 a much better knife!!!





























































 Will


----------



## Karlos

Guns and knives seem to go together and I love both. I have lots in my collection and have just bought this little lovely 











 Hand made by a guy on a shooting forum I use


----------



## appophylite

Just picked up a new Leatherman Surge






 This makes 4 Leathermans in my house including the first that we bought (originally purchased by my father, but given to me), the PST:





 The Micra that he bought for me as a gift:





 and the Super Tool 200 that belongs to my dad but I was using temporarily because my main knife broke:





 I also own about 3 of the basic Swiss Army knives that have the scissors, blade, file, toothpick and tweezers: 2 Wenger Classics, 1 Victorinox Classic SD, 1 Wenger SwissCard Knife, a Victorinox Camper, A Victorinox Pocket Pal and my old, cheap imitation Boy Scout Knife.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad you found it. I have had a Puma for over 25 years which I would hate to loose._

 

My Puma White Hunter was $19.96 at the original Gander Mountain (Wilmot, WI) in the late 60s.


----------



## jfindon

Better shot of my Kershaw now that I have my decent camera.


----------



## M3NTAL

Not sure if this has been asked or not. I have always been fascinated by knives for practical reasons and purchased my first about a year ago. A SOG Flash II. It doesn't get much use, but the reason I purchased it was because it felt good to hold in the hand and was easy to operate.

 My questions are - what makes a good/bad knife? Why is gerber low-end and benchmade higher?

 What does blade shape have to due with useage?

 Why are there so many "tactical" knifes? Are people really going hand to hand that often in underground cage fights or something? Or are there certain animals that can only be killed while wrestling to the death with a knife? Kind of a joke, but seriously?

 I don't really even see the military purposes with weaponry now and civil/un-civil ways of killing.

 So basically - could someone give me the quick 411 on knives please? Much appreciated.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So basically - could someone give me the quick 411 on knives please? Much appreciated._

 

You have come to the right place, my son. All the questions you have asked have been answered. All the information you seek has been posted. So, seeker, all you have to do is *LOOK UP!* 

 Seriously, go back through this thread, skip the pix and look for the text posts. I know I have made several posts about what I have learned about folders and there's even more from people who know.


----------



## monolith

I recently purchased a Boker Subclaw on eBay. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if this has been asked or not. I have always been fascinated by knives for practical reasons and purchased my first about a year ago. A SOG Flash II. It doesn't get much use, but the reason I purchased it was because it felt good to hold in the hand and was easy to operate._

 

 Quote:


 My questions are - what makes a good/bad knife? Why is gerber low-end and benchmade higher? 
 

*Blade steel, handle material, attention to detail, quality control, overall feel of the knife, fit and finish. If I hold my Gerber Paraframe and then pick my Benchmade 710 up, it's like night and day. You can tell immediately that my 710 is a $100+ knife, and the Gerber feels like a toy.*

  Quote:


 What does blade shape have to due with useage? 
 

*Different shapes are better at certain things like detail work if you whittle, while other ones are thicker and used for heavier work. Certain points will be better for puncturing than others. You can read about it here.*

  Quote:


 Why are there so many "tactical" knifes? Are people really going hand to hand that often in underground cage fights or something? Or are there certain animals that can only be killed while wrestling to the death with a knife? Kind of a joke, but seriously? 
 

*Some people just like the way tactical knives look, but no, they don't even want to use them in self defense much less LOOKING for a fight.*


----------



## skudmunky

my knives, from left to right:

 Cheap butterfly knife > my trusty old SAK > Benchmade Mini Pika > Kershaw Mini Mojita (which replaced my Kershaw Scallion that fell out of my pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Blade steel, handle material, attention to detail, quality control, overall feel of the knife, fit and finish. If I hold my Gerber Paraframe and then pick my Benchmade 710 up, it's like night and day. You can tell immediately that my 710 is a $100+ knife, and the Gerber feels like a toy.*_

 

Absolutely - well said. Although a high price does not assure you a higher quality knife, you basically pay more for decent steel (for example 154CM, 440C, BG42, S30V), handle material, strength, etc..


----------



## jfindon

Better picture of my 710. This is it, no more posting the same knives from me


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting two knives, the *Leatherman Skeletool* and *SOG Flash II*.
Amazon.com: Leatherman 830846 Skeletool Multitool: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: SOG Specialty Knives FSA-98 Flash II, 1/2 Serrated: Home Improvement
I figure I'll carry the Leatherman around on school campus, and since I'll be around a lot of technical equipment for film and media, it should be invaluable in the years to come.

 Now, for the SOG, I plan to carry it around when I'm around the city; a more simplistic tool for either cutting things (hopefully not an attacker) or, God forbid, using the serrated part to help cut somebody out of a seat belt in an accident.

 Does this sound like a great combo? Thanks guys, for all your insight!


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I figure I'll carry the Leatherman around on school campus, and since I'll be around a lot of technical equipment for film and media, it should be invaluable in the years to come.

 Now, for the SOG, I plan to carry it around when I'm around the city; a more simplistic tool for either cutting things (hopefully not an attacker) or, God forbid, using the serrated part to help cut somebody out of a seat belt in an accident.

 Does this sound like a great combo? Thanks guys, for all your insight!_

 

Get the Skeletool CX instead of getting both. The SOG's blade length isn't much greater than the Skeletools (3.5" vs 3.1") and the CX variant would get you a partially serrated blade in a better steel. It also nets you a DLC coating on the tool itself which will do a great job of resisting the rust that occasionally plagues Leathermans. More than likely, it'll be good enough to do any knife related tasks you have and negate the need for a second knife.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* 
_Why are there so many "tactical" knifes? Are people really going hand to hand that often in underground cage fights or something? Or are there certain animals that can only be killed while wrestling to the death with a knife? Kind of a joke, but seriously?_

 

Fashion.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get the Skeletool CX instead of getting both. The SOG's blade length isn't much greater than the Skeletools (3.5" vs 3.1") and the CX variant would get you a partially serrated blade in a better steel. It also nets you a DLC coating on the tool itself which will do a great job of resisting the rust that occasionally plagues Leathermans. More than likely, it'll be good enough to do any knife related tasks you have and negate the need for a second knife._

 

Sweet, that was my second (and arguably more sensible) plan.


----------



## braillediver

Here's a custom pocket knife I just sold on Bladeforums.































 I have a plain one I carry everyday so I didn't need this any longer.


 Mitch


----------



## Usagi

Beautiful custom Mitch, 

 I've carried the Bob Lum Chinese Folder from Spyderco for years. The action is too smooth. What a great knife.

 Not my photo, but my blade is identical to the blue model.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, I've just relegated the Gerber assisted-open folder back to the glove box of my car. 

 Twice in 2 weeks it has sprung open in my pocket, once in the left front and cut me when I reached into my pocket, and the other time was today in my right back pocket where it proceeded to cut a hole in a $30 pair of shorts and punch a 1/2" hole in the leather seat of my Subaru as I was sliding into the seat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am back to carrying my 4 year old Benchmade Griptillion (Mel Pardue) which is hooked in the back pocket opening (and a S&W 637 with lasergrips in the front pocket).


----------



## Usagi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I've just relegated the Gerber assisted-open folder back to the glove box of my car. 

 Twice in 2 weeks it has sprung open in my pocket, once in the left front and cut me when I reached into my pocket, and the other time was today in my right back pocket where it proceeded to cut a hole in a $30 pair of shorts and punch a 1/2" hole in the leather seat of my Subaru as I was sliding into the seat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am back to carrying my 4 year old Benchmade Griptillion (Mel Pardue) which is hooked in the back pocket opening (and a S&W 637 with lasergrips in the front pocket). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you expressed your story to Gerber, I'm positive that they would repair or replace your knife. Tort litigation is something most organizations wish to minimize their exposure to.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Usagi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you expressed your story to Gerber, I'm positive that they would repair or replace your knife. Tort litigation is something most organizations wish to minimize their exposure to._

 

Good idea, I'll contact them. I'm really ticked off about it the more I think about it.


----------



## Edwood

I really like my Ritter Mini-Griptilian. I keep it clipped to my pocket, tightly against the rightmost side of my pocket, tip up, with the blade against the edge of the pocket. A little extra insurance against accidental openings, even though the excellent axis lock is naturally sprung to stay closed.

 -Ed


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like my Ritter Mini-Griptilian. I keep it clipped to my pocket, tightly against the rightmost side of my pocket, tip up, with the blade against the edge of the pocket. A little extra insurance against accidental openings, even though the excellent axis lock is naturally sprung to stay closed.

 -Ed_

 

Well my Benchmade Griptillian has never popped open on me in 4-5 years. I only switched to the Gerber when I lost my Griptillian for 1 day recently. With the Benchmade missing, having had the gerber in my car for 2-3 years I grabbed it as a backup, and liked the Gerber because it was easy to open left handed. Normally the Benchmade is in the right rear pocket, towards the front edge of the pocket.

 If I carry it like you do, I have to find a new place to hang my bulky PDA phone, which I hang from the right rear corner of my front right pocket. I think with the Benchmade I'll be safe again.


----------



## htbyron

Got a skeletool for Fathers Day & like it a lot. It's my new jeans knife on weekends & it rides in my briefcase during the week.

 For weekday everyday carry, I recently picked up a Browning Shadow that was on clearance at Sierra Trading Post -- It's a looker, with a damascus blade displayed against a single liner. It's not a custom, and the design is somewhat imperfect -- opening the blade requires some pressure, which presses against the liner edge, resulting in a nick on the blade. But it's pretty, and sharp, and small & light. I like it. Here are some pics:


----------



## M3NTAL

Does anyone use their knife for headphone recable work? Like working with canare? If so - could you tell me what model and how well it works with it?

 I just picked up a blue mini-griptilian this weekend from Grand Prairie. I also tried out a Mini-presidio that I really liked, but was a little more pricey.


----------



## XEN

I have to say it... this thread is awesome!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone use their knife for headphone recable work? Like working with canare? If so - could you tell me what model and how well it works with it?_

 

The Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Cyber models are the most useful here. Besides having the practical functionality (and non-aggrssiveness) of a Swiss Army knife, the Cyber models have a driver with multiple screwdriver/hex/torx bits that actually has some reach and works well. Amazon carries them if you want to see what they look like.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone use their knife for headphone recable work? Like working with canare? If so - could you tell me what model and how well it works with it?

 I just picked up a blue mini-griptilian this weekend from Grand Prairie. I also tried out a Mini-presidio that I really liked, but was a little more pricey._

 

Use the right tools. A set of tin snips and a wire stripper make things a lot easier than having to rely on only a knife.

 Course, that isn't always possible. I've been doing a bit of hasty cable repair/rewire at work (faster than going through the shop) and my Leatherman Skeletool CX works pretty well at it, except for the stripping wires part. The serrations prevent me from choking up on the blade and stripping wire with the base of the blade, so I just use my EDC (Spyderco Stretch 2) for that. Non-CX Skeletool would also work. A quick ring around the the insulation where you want to strip and a bit of flexing will do the trick. The Stretch works well since the jimped choil lets you get a grip that's really close to the edge. The blade is thin enough to shave insulation off too.


----------



## M3NTAL

I normally use a razor blade to make my main ring, then I use a set of wire strippers for the small stuff. A razor blade hurts on the fingers to use though, but it is my favorite + most accurate way I have done it.


----------



## CrazyRay

Here are some of my toys.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I normally use a razor blade to make my main ring, then I use a set of wire strippers for the small stuff. A razor blade hurts on the fingers to use though, but it is my favorite + most accurate way I have done it._

 

You try using an exacto knife for that? They have some hawkbill style blades that'd make short work of cable insulation. Also quite a bit easier on the hands.


----------



## M3NTAL

Thanks Marvin, I appreciate the tip!


----------



## gpalmer

I'm not much of a knife person so I only have a couple switchblade stilletos for carry. Here's the 11" one I just got...


----------



## DemonicLemming

No pictures (too lazy to dig all my knives out and take pics). I'm more a fixed-blade person myself.

 Folders - CRKT My Tighe, SOG Rainbow Chive, Spyderco Salt I.

 Fixed blades - Ka-bar Warthog, CKRT Hissatsu, Buck Nighthawk (hardly use it, but it looks cool), Buck skinning knife, Buck gutting knife, Schrade skinner.

 I also have one custom tomahawk and another one lined up, a flanged mace, and a leaf-blade gladius around here somewhere.


----------



## Zodduska

these look pretty sweet...
 Wasp Knife - Scary Ass Weapons: WASP Knife Will Freeze and Blow Up Your Organs
http://www.waspknife.com/


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_these look pretty sweet...
 Wasp Knife - Scary Ass Weapons: WASP Knife Will Freeze and Blow Up Your Organs
WASP Injection Systems, Inc. - WASP Injection Knife_

 

That is indeed scary ...


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_these look pretty sweet...
 Wasp Knife - Scary Ass Weapons: WASP Knife Will Freeze and Blow Up Your Organs
WASP Injection Systems, Inc. - WASP Injection Knife_

 






 I just hope we don't get crooks running around with those... One stab in the abdomen and it's basically a fatal one


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I just hope we don't get crooks running around with those... One stab in the abdomen and it's basically a fatal one_

 

It'd have to be a pretty dumb crook. Why spend $400 for a knife when a $4 improvised bang stick will work exponentially better?


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It'd have to be a pretty dumb crook. Why spend $400 for a knife when a $4 improvised bang stick will work exponentially better?_

 

Or when any normal knife will be just as fatal.

 I saw these knives marketed towards backpackers/hunters/bushpilots who would need something like that to dissuade a bear from furthering any attack they made. Assuming your head was still connected to your shoulders by the time you got close enough to use it.


----------



## Morinoko

A picture of my small collection:





 Click for details.


----------



## kwkarth

I've been informally collecting knives for many years, but the other day I happened across a few whose workmanship and overall beauty really impressed me.










 I ended up taking two home.

 This one:













 And this one:


----------



## Edwood

Willam Henry knives are beautiful. 

 I just can't bring myself to have a shelf queen with anything. If I buy it, I'm going to carry it and use it. 

 I still have my Benchmade Ritter Mini-Griptilian. I have been tempted to get a Chris Reeves Mnandi, but have repeatedly talked myself out of buying one.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or when any normal knife will be just as fatal.

 I saw these knives marketed towards backpackers/hunters/bushpilots who would need something like that to dissuade a bear from furthering any attack they made. Assuming your head was still connected to your shoulders by the time you got close enough to use it._

 

LOL, the infamous Cougar vs. Knife / Handgun threads had me laughing on the knife forums.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Willam Henry knives are beautiful. 

 I just can't bring myself to have a shelf queen with anything. If I buy it, I'm going to carry it and use it. 

 I still have my Benchmade Ritter Mini-Griptilian. I have been tempted to get a Chris Reeves Mnandi, but have repeatedly talked myself out of buying one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I plan on carrying and using these too, but very carefully.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Willam Henry knives are beautiful. 

 I just can't bring myself to have a shelf queen with anything. If I buy it, I'm going to carry it and use it. 

 I still have my Benchmade Ritter Mini-Griptilian. I have been tempted to get a Chris Reeves Mnandi, but have repeatedly talked myself out of buying one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here - I don't own any shelf queen, nor care for a knife that I would not use on a regular basis. Still, I do respect those who collect them and never user them.

 For larger duty I carry a Benchmade Presidio with custom grips, but I have also lusted for a Mnandi for something smaller - but so far my Small Sebenza does fine


----------



## C-man

i´m a big fan of good blades i got a few my user is a smith&wessos H.R.T a great combat folder!
 the all metal grip lets you keep all the grip you do need even in bloody condition(proven,when fishing!!)

 BUT don´t carry a knife if you cant see yourself ass a killer!
 its a fact that knifes are more harmful then guns!(ask any one working at a bussy ER)
 the best protection your is a brain reddy to talk and act at the best given way!
 ok its easy fore me to say whit 8years of boxing and 2,5year of judo traning!

 thats just my 2cent!!


----------



## kansei

I had a Kershaw - Ken Onion chive. It was a wonderful knife but I lost it just like a few others. I finally got tired of losing them and stopped buying them.


----------



## Cinders

I have a Kershaw Shallot. I love it, wonderful assisted opening, and not too small. The chives and leeks are a bit small looking compared to the Shallot, I like it to fit snugly in my hand and have a decent size blade.


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Strider AR





 Strider Karambit

 Sharp, hold a great edge, utilitarian, awesome.

 Dave


----------



## Xanatos

i have a bm mini griptilian, a few spyderco, and a kershaw leek. the mini grip is my favorite. i kinda regret buying the kershaw.


----------



## solessthanthree

This thread makes me smile :]

 I found three butterfly knives in my friend's dad's garage and he let me try one out. It just felt awesome; I've since picked up a matching pair of my own, one in black and one in white on my trip to China. Just as a disclaimer, they really are quite dangerous so if it's your first time trying a balisong, definitely try a dulled one at first .'D


----------



## jonathanjong

^ Tell me about it. Had a friend cut his hand at a knife shop, cos he was an idiot.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solessthanthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread makes me smile :]

 I found three butterfly knives in my friend's dad's garage and he let me try one out. It just felt awesome; I've since picked up a matching pair of my own, one in black and one in white on my trip to China. Just as a disclaimer, they really are quite dangerous so if it's your first time trying a balisong, definitely try a dulled one at first .'D_

 

Always, ALWAYS buy a trainer and learn to use it proficiently before getting the real thing, or you'll be sorry.

 ...Just got a brand new Dodo SE...















 Mark of perfection IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brendan


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ Dodo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted one (mainly because I like the birds of the same name), but the hiked-up prices always made me shy away from 'em.

 I have with me right now:

 Spyderco Lava
 Spyderco Delica 4 PE [waved]
 Spyderco Tasman Salt SE
 Benchmade Mini-Rukus CE

 Sorry, no pics right now.


----------



## Sceptre

One of my favs has to be the Buck 184. Not an EDC but the one I reach for when intruders arrive!






 I'll take pictures of the rest soon.
 (SOG, Spyderco, Cold Steel, KaBar, Kershaw, KISS, etc.)

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I never understood why people associate serrated edges with self-defense/the best to rip through flesh. I mean, wouldn't the edges of it keep "sticking" in the flesh? I sure wouldn't want that, regardless of what side of the knife I'm on!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never understood why people associate serrated edges with self-defense/the best to rip through flesh._

 

I think the serrated and partially serrated blades come into play with survival and utility knives rather than self-defense. While any knife can be used for self-defense, most survival and utility knives spend most of their time handling practical cutting jobs during the normal course of life and work, a little time doing fast cutting of ropes and webbing to rescue/extract trapped individuals, and very little time employed as weapons. I prefer having the base of my single-blade utility knives partially serrated for use in cutting seatbelts, ropes or other heavy fabrics and materials. Self-defense use of the knife is of no consequence in this preference.


----------



## Head Room

I have a couple just for the display case: Here is a one of a kind custom I really like - hand forged, turkish twist pattern - integral, meaning that it is made from single piece of pattern welded steel (damascus:






 Cheers,

 Stephen


----------



## jfindon

I love damascus knives, I wish there were more "affordable" ones.

 Benchmade has an amazing looking 806 LE that is damascus with gold hardware but it's about $800. I always wanted an 806 and was ticked when they stopped making them (before I got into knives).

 I'm looking at MCusta knives because they have some damascus blades.


----------



## Nailzs

My little collection..


----------



## GreatDane

Nice collection Nailzs.


----------



## jfindon

Just another one of my Leek. Need better lighting.


----------



## marvin

Picked up a pair of fixed blades to try in my EDC rotation. Top is a John T Wylie Jr EDC, bottom is a Graham Ringed Razel.


----------



## cyberspyder

Emerson LaGriffe, cordwrapped.































 Brendan


----------



## FallenAngel

Just grabbed this fairly cheap but totally practical Smith & Wesson ExtremeOps knife. I've always carried a knife for a while, but was left without one for almost a year. Once I bought this thing a couple of months ago, I realized how practical and useful they are and now I notice that I use it at least a few times every day, can't imagine going back to not having a knife handy.

 Of course it's totally legal with the blade being 3.25" long (I hate that California limit is 3.5" while the knife I _really_ want is the SOG Tanto - I really REALLY love the _tanto_ shape but it's at 3.75" and illegal in this state). I removed the belt clip for easier carrying inside a pocket and better hand-feel.

 Front/Back phtoso






 Hand comparison for fairly small guy, well "average by US standards", at 5'8".




 And of course a shot of proper holding technique because it should never be seen until it matters not.




 Still looking for that really nice and practical knife at below 3.5" that can withstand the abuse I dish out. 

 Suggestions very welcome!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I'm pretty sure that if it's a folding blade, then there is no size limit.


----------



## iareConfusE

Hm didn't even see this thread. I used to collect a few just for fun.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I decided to take pictures of most of my tool shed (two Benchmades couldn't make it to the photo shoot).










 From top to bottom:

*Surefire E2DL* w/ beam diffuser and red filter
*Zippo lighter*, nothing special...
*Benchmade ERT-1* (emergency tool in car accidents)
*Benchmade 615S* [Mini-Rukus] (rarely carry because of its weight)
*Spyderco Emerson Waved Delica 4* (fast and keeps a sharp edge)
*Spyderco Tasman Salt* (it's rustproof!)
*Spyderco Lava* (recently discontinued, very friendly for first-time knife viewers)


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty sure that if it's a folding blade, then there is no size limit._

 

California's got some pretty patchwork knife laws. The applicable rundown is as follows:

Blade length is tip to handle, not sharpened edge.
Fixed blades, or folders with their blades locked, must be openly carried thanks to a nasty redefinition of "dagger/dirk".
There's no statewide limit on blade length, though some cities (LA and Oakland) have have their own limits. (< 3" in both cities).
Fixed and folders > 2.5" are banned on K-12 campuses and events.
Locking folders of any length are banned on K-12 campuses and events.
Fixed blades > 2.5" are banned on college campuses.
Switchblades are fine as long as blades are < 2" .
Balisongs are switchblades.

 *Disclaimer, not a lawyer, don't come to me if you get jacked by the police.


----------



## BradJudy

FYI: If you have a flatbed scanner and want a high quality image of your knife, it's pretty easy. Just get a shoebox (or something similar) and spray paint the inside flat black (or glue in some black construction paper). Make sure your scanner glass is clean, set the knife on the glass (carefully, you don't want to drop a chunk of steel on a sheet of glass) and place the box over it. Then scan as you would normally. It usually turns out very nice and you can do super high resolution images if you want. Plus, this technique works on anything relatively flat (flowers, circuit boards, etc).


----------



## KillersAreQuiet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BradJudy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI: If you have a flatbed scanner and want a high quality image of your knife, it's pretty easy. Just get a shoebox (or something similar) and spray paint the inside flat black (or glue in some black construction paper). Make sure your scanner glass is clean, set the knife on the glass (carefully, you don't want to drop a chunk of steel on a sheet of glass) and place the box over it. Then scan as you would normally. It usually turns out very nice and you can do super high resolution images if you want. Plus, this technique works on anything relatively flat (flowers, circuit boards, etc)._

 

Good tip.


----------



## bobpensik

I have a small Chris Reeves Sebenza and I can't imagine a better folder





















 I also have a few Bark River fixed blades, and they are amazing too


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a small Chris Reeves Sebenza and I can't imagine a better folder_

 

I have a Tighe Pan by Brian Tighe that may compete but that thing looks way cool.

 I am concerned about the bali song comment because i have a benchmade knife that has balisong on a butterfly on it and i bought it inside LA city limits, i have never heard that it was considered a switchblade. I work in the schools and i take a knife sometimes to cut my avo or tomato (a Puma lockblade) and no one has said a word. Never heard of some of those LA laws. Hmmmm.

 I'll get picts out here in a few days after i read the thread, looks cool.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Tighe Pan by Brian Tighe that may compete but that thing looks way cool.

 I am concerned about the bali song comment because i have a benchmade knife that has balisong on a butterfly on it and i bought it inside LA city limits, i have never heard that it was considered a switchblade. I work in the schools and i take a knife sometimes to cut my avo or tomato (a Puma lockblade) and no one has said a word. Never heard of some of those LA laws. Hmmmm.

 I'll get picts out here in a few days after i read the thread, looks cool._

 

After playing with a Baliyo, I've decided that I'd slice myself to death with a real bali-song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wouldn't be surprised if that bali-song is fake; Benchmade only makes two major bali-songs AFAIK.

Product Details (Benchmade Knife Company - Premiere manufacturer of knives and rescue tools.)

Product Details (Benchmade Knife Company - Premiere manufacturer of knives and rescue tools.)

 Switchblades here in Cali are allowed...as long as the blade length is under 2" which makes it pretty much useless.


----------



## Nocturnal310

whats the purpose of such knives?

 i mean cant u get into trouble for possessing them.?


----------



## Geruvah

Not really into knives. I have an old sword collection at home but my brother gave me this one. Used for opening many a package...and when we were out camping in the woods.


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the purpose of such knives?

 i mean cant u get into trouble for possessing them.?_

 

I don't take mine to work or school or anything like that, only use them around the house and whatnot


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the purpose of such knives?

 i mean cant u get into trouble for possessing them.?_

 

I was mugged once and my knife save my life.
 I would rather carry one with the possibility of getting in trouble than not carry one at all and get killed.
 That being said, if you carry one know how to use it.
 I have many years of training in Kali Eskrima and Iaido.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was mugged once and my knife save my life.
 I would rather carry one with the possibility of getting in trouble than not carry one at all and get killed.
 That being said, if you carry one know how to use it.
 I have many years of training in Kali Eskrima and Iaido._

 

I was about to say before I read your whole post, I hope you knew how to wield it properly.

 I'm tired of everybody saying how knives are used only as weapons, but really, they're almost all made for the purposes of being a tool. For push the argument further, you might as well say a sharp pencil is a weapon too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But knives can be good weapons, provided they're up to snuff in that category. I would go for my Surefire though over my knives any day (or night) though. Because it's not about whether you're packing a lot of knives, it's about what you're going to do if you're disarmed of them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was mugged once and my knife save my life.
 I would rather carry one with the possibility of getting in trouble than not carry one at all and get killed.
 That being said, if you carry one know how to use it.
 I have many years of training in Kali Eskrima and Iaido._

 

I was mugged once (Houston 1990) and my Beretta 25ACP let me take the thugs knife. Still have it, cheap rusted chinese knife. He got away because I wont shoot an unarmed man, once he tossed it down as commanded. My Benchmade is my backup to my Kahr 9mm now...


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am concerned about the bali song comment because i have a benchmade knife that has balisong on a butterfly on it and i bought it inside LA city limits, i have never heard that it was considered a switchblade._

 

Generally speaking, there's not much risk when it comes to violating knife laws unless you're in a really restrictive municipality like NYC. There's quite a bit of selective enforcement as most of these laws are set up so that the police can detain certain minorities groups, youths, or vagrants by catching them on a weapons charge for having a knife.

 As far as balisongs falling under the switchblade category, this is one of the interesting California redefinitions that occurs in their weapons laws.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *California Penal Code Section 653k* 
_For the purposes of this section, "switchblade knife" means a
 knife having the appearance of a pocketknife and includes a
 spring-blade knife, snap-blade knife, gravity knife or any other
 similar type knife, the blade or blades of which are two or more
 inches in length and which can be released automatically by a flick
 of a button, pressure on the handle, flip of the wrist or other
 mechanical device, or is released by the weight of the blade or by
 any type of mechanism whatsoever. "Switchblade knife" does not
 include a knife that opens with one hand utilizing thumb pressure
 applied solely to the blade of the knife or a thumb stud attached to
 the blade, provided that the knife has a detent or other mechanism
 that provides resistance that must be overcome in opening the blade,
 or that biases the blade back toward its closed position._

 

Since traditional balisongs open by wrist action and don't fall under the exception, they're legally switchblades in California.


----------



## dallan

Okay here are a few of mine, guess it is not a bali song but it says that on the knive with a butterfly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Okay lets see if that worked. It is my Brian Tighe titanium i think it is called a Tighe Pan can't remember. Also a Puma with a wooden handle and the Benchmade.

 Edit, sorry about the picts maybe i will try to retake one later with all.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay here are a few of mine, guess it is not a bali song but it says that on the knive with a butterfly._

 

Benchmade used to be named Bali-Song Inc, so there are a few non-balisong models with the Bali-Song imprint.


----------



## dallan

Okay, I don't think i can even pocket that one legally, the blade is a touch too long. On the other hand my Tighe just barely falls in the pocketable range, that's my treasure for sure, but it cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you might as well say a sharp pencil is a weapon too._

 

In the right hands, it is, as is a car, a plane or even an iPod in a Yotank case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whilst very far from being an NRA type redneck, I equally get droned out by the anti-handgun hysteria.
 There was a guy in Belgium who walked into a kindergarten the other day and started slashing toddlers and staff but no one was calling for a ban on knife ownership as a result.
 I've often found the most virulently anti-gun people soften their attitudes if you hand them a firearm and teach them to strip it and use it. It replaces the fear of the unknown with empowerment.

 I carry a 3" folder hooked in my front pocket most all times.


----------



## mrarroyo

I say carry the real thing! Something like my trusty ...


----------



## Trippytiger

Yow, that's a touch big for an EDC, don't ya think? Although, at least something like that would be hard to lose. I've gone through quite a few of my little knives now because they keep disappearing on me! 

 On that note, does anyone have any thoughts on small, relatively inexpensive pocket knives? It's beginning to look like my second Buck Solo isn't going to turn up again, and I'm really missing it so I need a replacement!


----------



## gore.rubicon

Im personally thinking of a CRKT M16 EDC, for my EDC, tho i cant really decide between Zytel or Aluminum. Finally too bad you cant get an otf in Canada (legally) microtech has some really sweet blades


----------



## hmai18




----------



## TheMarchingMule

Little story I got from a friend: he recently bought a "$40 knife" from a camping store, and stored it in his desk. His roommate and his buddies had a loud party in the room a few days later, and Public Safety came, while my friend who bought the knife was away. They searched the room, and took away the alcohol and the knife.

 Stupid thing is, my friend made sure it was 3" before purchasing it, because that's the school limit. Public Safety told him that it was tagged for destruction anyway, and asked him "Why would you need a knife anyway?" I assume by "tagged for destruction," it means "we get to keep it for ourselves."


----------



## cyberspyder

Lesson learned? Perhaps he needs to stash it away better, or actually carry it.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lesson learned? Perhaps he needs to stash it away better, or actually carry it._

 

Are you a member on USN? Just noticed the Toxic Green in your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyways I just picked up


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ I don't recognize the first blade, but the second is obviously an Emerson with the Wave feature. What model Emerson is that?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ I don't recognize the first blade, but the second is obviously an Emerson with the Wave feature. What model Emerson is that?_

 

Strider SNG Double Gunner
 Emerson HD7


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Thanks!


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah I am


----------



## asher7323

I have about 12 different Leatherman's lol, due to my Mom working there.

 I carry the skeletool just because its so damn handy. Mainly use the beer opener, haha.


----------



## Greymoor

This is my daily carry knife. It has served me well for the last 4 years.


----------



## cyberspyder

Nice Sebenza!


----------



## Joshatdot

Last summer/fall, I got me a Leatherman Wave, and the tiny lil philips/slot driver is already broke, and I cut/snipped some 12ga solid copper, and now it abit stiff opening & closing.

 I don't use it alot, but sucks that is broke already.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last summer/fall, I got me a Leatherman Wave, and the tiny lil philips/slot driver is already broke, and I cut/snipped some 12ga solid copper, and now it abit stiff opening & closing.

 I don't use it alot, but sucks that is broke already._

 

Sucks to hear that you had such a bad experience with a Leatherman. Have you considered taking them up on their warranty?

 I have the exact same model Leatherman Wave and I've bruised and beaten the thing to death and other than looking a bit worn, it still works just like the day I got it. The only thing I haven't quite figured out is the saw blade/filing blade switch mechanism. I tried following the instructions provided by Leatherman on how to swap the two blades out but the darned mechanism doesn't seem to want to work, and I'm really worried about giving myself a really good cut off of the saw blade if I try to work the mechanism anymore than I already have.

 I want to get a good Spyderco knife sometime, ever since my last folder broke on me (I was cutting a zip tie outside at well near -60 F and the locking mechanism snapped right off so the blade wouldn't stay fixed anymore). I'll take any recommendations that anyone is ready to give me on a good lower end model that is available from a good online vendor.


----------



## marvin

Just picked up a custom Burke Rockstar and should be getting it in soon.






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to get a good Spyderco knife sometime, ever since my last folder broke on me (I was cutting a zip tie outside at well near -60 F and the locking mechanism snapped right off so the blade wouldn't stay fixed anymore). I'll take any recommendations that anyone is ready to give me on a good lower end model that is available from a good online vendor._

 

I'd say check out the Spyderco Endura and Delica. Both can be at $60 for the basic FRN handled, VG-10 steel variants. Add ~ $10 for the quick open wave feature. I'd skip out on the stainless handle variants as they can be slippery when wet, the ZDP-189 variants as they're a pain to sharpen, and the G10 handled version as they're double the price for relatively little gain.

 The Centofante III/IV is also about the same price. Construction is lighter duty, but the thinner blade and makes for a better slicer.

New Graham Knives is an excellent vendor and I've had nothing but good experiences with them.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to get a good Spyderco knife sometime, ever since my last folder broke on me (I was cutting a zip tie outside at well near -60 F and the locking mechanism snapped right off so the blade wouldn't stay fixed anymore). I'll take any recommendations that anyone is ready to give me on a good lower end model that is available from a good online vendor._

 

Mm, I'd go on eBay for Spyderco knives. As for what models, it depends. If you're going to be cutting rope a lot, get the *Tasman Salt* [fully serrated]. If it's simple use, get the *Delica 4*; the waved version is always fun to pull out, but it is guaranteed to freak people out, so be careful of where you whip it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The Endura models are simply bigger versions of the Delicas, but IMO, the Delicas are the perfect size to either clip onto your pants, or carry in your pocket.)


----------



## vapman

Ti-Lite: (not my photo)


----------



## appophylite

Marvin, TheMarchingMule: Thanks for the recommendations on the Endura and Delica! I'll be looking into those!


----------



## appophylite

So I finally got tired of having to take my gloves on and off in the cold weather on the North Slope everytime I needed to open one of the knife blades on my Leatherman Surge outside. Unfortunately, I'm outside a fair bit everyday and as such, I needed to look for a good folding knife. I've got a Spyderco Endura on the way, but realized I was going to be mighty peeved at myself if I lost it on the Slope, so I decided to look for another cheaper knife that I could use up there as a daily beater. I came across this today:






 CRKT Thunderbolt 2

 I'm really liking this knife. If feels very solid and heavy in my hand, and the contours of the handle fit my hand perfectly. Certainly not too shabby in the looks department either with good balance in colors, especially the bronze underlay on the handle. But the blade! I don't think I've ever seen a serrated blade with a tanto tip that also has serrations on the tanto (unfortunately, not seen in the pic I linked)! The nice Lawks Safety that can be engaged after the framelock locks the blade in place prevents the framelock from disengaging and accidentally folding back down making for a very nice virtual fixed blade when necessary. Breaking it in on some zipties and some rope that happened to need cutting yielded very positive results, and at 3.44", the blade is a bit longer than the old Sheffield I broke earlier, which is quite a nice change. I'm already happy with it and also, now a bit nervous about accidentally losing this as well!


----------



## Old Pa

I've been using a CRKT My Tighe for the last year as a daily carry and I'm here to tell you you are going to like that steel; takes and holds a nice edge. For the dough, how can you go wrong? Beats me.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I bought a couple of CKRT "Desert Storm" Knives for my family members, but haven't carried one. They look very well made. I used to carry my Spyderco Wayne Goddard micarta handle knife, and switched to my Benchmade Gryptilion because I was afraid I would lose the Spyderco. Instead I lost the Benchmade (for a few days), and was very happy to get it back from the YMCA lost and found. The point is, you can't be afraid of losing it or you'll never have a good knife on you...


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using a CRKT My Tighe for the last year as a daily carry and I'm here to tell you you are going to like that steel; takes and holds a nice edge. *For the dough, how can you go wrong? Beats me.*_

 

I know! The minute I opened the blister pack and the knife slid into my palm, I was shocked that CRKT could sell such a fine piece of kit for as little as I paid for mine! Everything about this knife screams '_Quality_' and when I looked back at the receipt, I was almost positive that someone had made a mistake and priced it too low. In the store, I was torn between a Gerber Paraframe II and a Winchester ParFive Tanto w/serrations, and then, when I saw this one, I went with a gut instinct and picked it up. Glad I trusted my gut this time!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a couple of CKRT "Desert Storm" Knives for my family members, but haven't carried one. They look very well made. I used to carry my Spyderco Wayne Goddard micarta handle knife, and switched to my Benchmade Gryptilion because I was afraid I would lose the Spyderco. Instead I lost the Benchmade (for a few days), and was very happy to get it back from the YMCA lost and found. *The point is, you can't be afraid of losing it or you'll never have a good knife on you...*_

 


 This is true. Its just that, most likely like everyone else here, some equipment I purchase, I end up making a better connection with than others, and I wasn't expecting to love this knife nearly as much as I do (I was expecting it to be a beater knife, and it feels like nothing of the sort). If I lose it, I lose it, but I have a good feeling that as long as I hold on to it and maintain it, like Old Pa said, this is going to be a stellar knife!


----------



## Gamerphile

My custom made Brusletto. My woodcrafts teacher back in school, maybe 6.th grade, was educated by a famed knife handle maker who I never got the name of but he showed me a book when asked if I could make a knife. I was one of the only kids actually wanting to do some cool stuff so he got me the best and largest legal blade he could find some neat wood for the handle. Don't know the sort but its something that needs oil and is not common here. Back then the only kills it got was fishing with my grand dad I did a lot back then. Now its my weapon of choice to work insulation and such since I haven't got around to get a scalpel and such as its rarely I'm not using the well stocked work lab's for any hobby job. Unless I do the neck turning on you this is the last thing you would see if you ever stole my headphones or other highly loved items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well at least I handed in the army field knife when I turned to in-active mode and concentrated on work/Head-FI. That knife was used as a mine knife too so it was not that sharp for killing - more a torture thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normally the spade.field with saw and multi tool.large with knife would be considered vital weapons parts more likely to be used in fights and as such in the danish army they are exceptional bad for a recruit to loose or not having oiled and sharpened. I always had them ready of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Including the bayonet you have on duty as a Danish Royal Guard for show and as first ROE defence/offence move if you have the time to try and not shot the intruder - unfortunately the intruder happens a lot more often to get a 5.56 in a non-vital body part due to distance and typically being drunks or physiologically unstable individuals climbing a fence or so rather than terrorists or other trained hostile elements
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW the custom handle is all made by my self back then and it comes with a fine made home made custom leather belt wearable thing as a 2 piece set.


----------



## dallan

Can not believe i ended up with this one but i did! All the others except one were wood or titanium


----------



## dallan

One more. 
 These are from the store but they are the actual knife.
 William Henry B06-P Nautilus


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 One more. 
 These are from the store but they are the actual knife.
 William Henry B06-P Nautilus_

 

Is that a Mother-of-Pearl handle on that knife?


----------



## mrarroyo

At $21 the CRKT Thunderbolt 2 looks great!


----------



## Bolt91506

Hi, I saw this thread, and it got me interested in knives.

 So I'm wondering, in your experience, which blade steel or material do you like and why? (Rank them from experience.)

 Also, does anyone know a site where they post information on the different steels and materials and give like what the pros and cons are of each one?


----------



## HippieTom

And are there a site that has Many different knifes and types that ships internationally? im starting to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on all this nice knifes.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolt91506* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, does anyone know a site where they post information on the different steels and materials and give like what the pros and cons are of each one?_

 

There's a basic rundown of knife steel types here. It catches pretty much everything except for recent exotic powdered metallurgy super steels. Of those, ZDP-189 (extremely hard and wear resistant, a bit brittle) and CPM-M4 (extremely hard and wear resistant with good toughness, not stainless) seem to be the top of the super steel food chain.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HippieTom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And are there a site that has Many different knifes and types that ships internationally? im starting to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on all this nice knifes._

 

I've used knifecenter.com and been satisfied with their service. They'll ship internationally, but with some caveats.


----------



## malldian

My knife died. Any replacement ideas for a small foldable all purpose (will use for outside work) knife?

 I want to replace the boker subclaw which was great minus its worklife. Hoping for around the same size, foldable and with a clip.


----------



## HippieTom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used knifecenter.com and been satisfied with their service. They'll ship internationally, but with some caveats._

 

Super
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Nice selection of knifes, and i can even buy me some good Real shaving there + a new flashlight. Damn, feel sorry for my wallet LOL.


----------



## malldian

Anyone use the *Columbia River Guppie?*


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone use the *Columbia River Guppie?*_

 

Tried one before, but it isn't all that comfortable to use as a knife. IMO, the Zilla Tool Jr. is much more ergonomic and useful in that price range. The Skeletool is even better, but is ~ 2x the price.

 As far as the Subclaw, I can't think of anything in the same price/size range that will outlast it.


----------



## appophylite

Damn CRKT and their ability to make great knives! I've been having so much fun using the Thunderbolt 2 at work, that I went ahead and bought another CRKT: The Pazoda. 






 The Pazoda looks and feels in every way, as durable as the Thunderbolt 2, but it is lighter, thinner and smaller. It feels like its going to be a very good tool for light Slope duty while I use the Thunderbolt at home as an EDC. Looks like CRKT just made another lifetime customer!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At $21 the CRKT Thunderbolt 2 looks great!_

 

It really is! I don't think I've managed to find quite as good a knife at quite as good a price.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried one before, but it isn't all that comfortable to use as a knife. IMO, the Zilla Tool Jr. is much more ergonomic and useful in that price range. The Skeletool is even better, but is ~ 2x the price.

 As far as the Subclaw, I can't think of anything in the same price/size range that will outlast it._

 

Once my amazon gift card comes in i will probably buy that


----------



## C38368

Mysteriously, I haven't got any knives of my own to show off (unless a Leatherman Supertool counts). So can I substitute these, instead?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ But will you ever use them?


----------



## C38368

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ But will you ever use them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well... pool noodles and milk cartons throughout the region fear me! Does that count?


----------



## Old Pa

Having gotten back from a couple of weeks out in the wood in the last month, I've been in kind of a bushcraft frame of mind. Ordered a Mora 2000, a Grohmann Model 1 with black linen micarta grips, and a Bark River Kephart with natural canvas micarta grips (pix when they show up). It's pretty well accepted that the Scandinavians have something of an edge (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in woods knife design. So I pulled out a couple of finnish blades I've had for years. Turns out they were both made by Hackman and both have some history, although I bought each individually because I liked the way they were designed and constructed.






 The Tapio Wirkkala fixed blade was designed by the famous Finnish designer Wirkkala and are now going fo a 1500% premium over original price on eBay. Mine has been by desk knife for the last twenty-five years. The Hackman butterfly is of the type and series the CIA bought by the case as an issue knife for its operatives in Southeast Asia during the Vietnam War. They are going for 300% to 500% premiums among collectors. Mine rides around in a pocket of my field coat and sees regular use in the woods.






 But seeing as how both knives are good practical work tools, I'm keeping them and continuing to use them regularly.

 Next: AXE-FI photos to follow.


----------



## appophylite

Wow, those are some really nice knives, Old Pa! I especially like that Tapio Wirkkala!

 So I thought that the bug had passed, And I'd be satisfied with the CRKT Thunderbolt II as my EDC and the CRKT Pazoda as a compact EDC for work on the Slope...How silly of me! I stopped by the local Sportsman's Warehouse to pick up some stuff for Slope Duty and I ended up stopping by the knife counter, which was being manned by a rather cute girl. We got to talking, and somehow, I ended up walking away with this:






 Yup, It's another CRKT: The CRKT M16-14Z, to be precise. What are my opinions on it:

 1. It's huge! At 9 1/4" in total length (with extended blade), this is by far the larges knife I have ever owned. That title was originally claimed by a cheap Tomahawk brand knife that was about 8 1/2" long

 2. It's huge! The blade has a very deep belly and is built of very thick steel. This thing is beefy!

 3. The Zytel scales on both sides of the hilt make a very interesting grip. I've honestly never held a knife with Zytel scales, so this is a first for me, but I expect this knife will be very grippable, even when wet.

 4. The Carson Flipper: This is my favorite function of the knife in all. I saw the flipper in use on youtube being used to pop the blade open, and I honestly had reservations as to how well it would work in life, but am pleased to say that it works like a dream, one hard flick with the index finger and the blade pops right open.

 5. AutoLAWKS: Owning the Thunderbolt II, I was familiar with CRKT's LAWKS safety system that locks the liner and prevents disengagement. While I love it, I have to say I definitely prefer the manual model to the Auto on the M16. It's a pain in the ass to disengage with only one hand. It can be disabled though, which is something I might do in the future.

 More thoughts to follow when I get a chance to actually test this out. Damn, I really probably should just mail my wallet to CRKT!


----------



## Edwood

I still carry and use my Ritter Mini Griptilian Benchmade. I've always been considering a nice Chris Reeves Mnandi, but I'd be afraid to use it, let alone pocket carry it daily, it's just so nice looking. 

 Plus I'm really set on the axis lock system. I don't really like liner or frame locks that require your finger in the blade path for unlocking it to close. Not to mention Axis lock is ambidextrous.

 -Ed


----------



## Old Pa

Some of my Randalls


----------



## TheMarchingMule

An hour ago, I just got a strict reminder from the local police to not carry any kinds of weapons on school campuses, even if it's midnight and school is not in session.


----------



## mattcalf

C38368: Trivium?


----------



## cyberspyder

Strider SW SnG











 Gallery here: ImageShack© - Gallery


----------



## C38368

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_C38368: Trivium?_

 

Nope, I don't get it


----------



## Old Pa

Three of my Gransfors Bruks blades:






 The Swedes still know how to make fine axes. Here we have a Scandinavian Forest Axe over a Small Forest Axe with a Wildlife Hatchet on the bottom. Razor sharp, perfectly balanced and hung, very little you cannot do in the woods with a good knife and a good small axe.


----------



## appophylite

Anyone here have a suggestion on how to fix the lock-up of a folding knife? I picked up a Gerber Evo Jr. a few weeks back (solely for the fact that I was able to get it for about $5 with discounts). Haven't put it through anything yet, and all I've really been doing with it is flicking it open and closed to get used to the motion. I think it's probably gone through around a hundred or more open/close cycles now, but yesterday, I started noticing that while the liner lock is doing a really good job at keeping the blade fixed left/right, the blade is a little loose with regard to up/down lockup against the liner. I'm not sure how to fix it and I'd be open to any suggestions as to how to tighten it up!


----------



## cyberspyder

Tighten the pivot screw if there is one...but it is a POS Gerber...might as well just get a better knife.


----------



## Old Pa

Gerber used to market some pretty good knives:






 A couple of good bush knives:






 Top and bottom are Bark River Knife and Tool's Kephart full tang and Aurora, respectively, both with tan canvas micarta scales. In the middle is a Grohmann Model 1 with black linen micarta scales.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tighten the pivot screw if there is one...but it is a POS Gerber...might as well just get a better knife._

 

Tried that...does nothing for it other than make it tight as hell when trying to open it. Pretty sure it has something to do with the liner itself....Not particularly worried about it though: I only bought it for $5 and I have plenty of good knives on hand: (CRKT Pazoda, CRKT Thunderbolt 2, CRKT M16-14Z, CRKT M16-10KZ EDC and Kershaw Leek-Alaskan 50th Anniversary Edition). I'd just like to try to figure it out though: it kills me to know there is a knife in my drawer that isn't locking up properly when closed.

 Old Pa: Those Bark Rivers looks really hefty, and comfortable: how large are they?


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Top and bottom are Bark River Knife and Tool's Kephart full tang and Aurora, respectively, both with tan canvas micarta scales. In the middle is a Grohmann Model 1 with black linen micarta scales._

 


 What is that L shaped thing for, Pa (1st pic)?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried that...does nothing for it other than make it tight as hell when trying to open it. Pretty sure it has something to do with the liner itself....Not particularly worried about it though: I only bought it for $5 and I have plenty of good knives on hand: (CRKT Pazoda, CRKT Thunderbolt 2, CRKT M16-14Z, CRKT M16-10KZ EDC and Kershaw Leek-Alaskan 50th Anniversary Edition). I'd just like to try to figure it out though: it kills me to know there is a knife in my drawer that isn't locking up properly when closed.

 Old Pa: Those Bark Rivers looks really hefty, and comfortable: how large are they?_

 

Cuz it's a liner lock not a backlock, there's no easy fix. It's quite possible that the actual liner has worn down so that its no longer butted up against the blade, hence the play.

 Brendan


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd just like to try to figure it out though: it kills me to know there is a knife in my drawer that isn't locking up properly when closed.

 Old Pa: Those Bark Rivers looks really hefty, and comfortable: how large are they?_

 

The Barkies' handles are very simple and comfortable; they won my first home butcher shop cut-off. The Kephart is 8 7/8" overall with a 4 3/8" blade. The Aurora is 9 1/2" overall with a 4 1/2" blade.

 On the Gerber folder topic, if tightening the pin only made the joint harder to open/close, might you be experiencing abnormal wear on the side of the pivot pin or the pivot pin hole in the blade? That's probably a warranty issue.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is that L shaped thing for, Pa (1st pic)?_

 

I believe what you are referring to is a loop of parachute cord I use to hang the knife in its sheath around my neck. Those loops have been re-engineered since the Barkies' sheathes now have Light My Fire firesteels in their sheath loops.


----------



## appophylite

Actually, after a bit of playing around, it turned out you were correct!. This knife (Evo Jr.) is one of the oddest knives I've seen. The pivot connection is accessible from both sides, but one one side is has a hex head and on the other side it has a Torx head (don't ask what engineer would ever come up with this concept). Anyhow, I was trying to tighten and loosen the hex head to work it but that didn't work at all, so I dug around until I came up with a Torx wrench and tried that on the other side. Worked like a charm. Honestly though, the pivot design on this knife is utterly unexplainable. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 I believe what you are referring to is a loop of parachute cord I use to hang the knife in its sheath around my neck. Those loops have been re-engineered since the Barkies' sheathes now have Light My Fire firesteels in their sheath loops._

 

No, the item in the first pic in the lower left. The one with the square blade with the bevel at the top. Can't figure that out?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the item in the first pic in the lower left. The one with the square blade with the bevel at the top._

 

Oh, THAT pic; sorry Sam. What you are referring to is my Gerber sharpening steel. The leather case hinges to form a handle. There is a coarse surface on the narrow edge and a fine surface on the face for sharpening. The whole thing forms a long wedge should levering or splitting be necessary.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, THAT pic; sorry Sam. What you are referring to is my Gerber sharpening steel. The leather case hinges to form a handle. There is a coarse surface on the narrow edge and a fine surface on the face for sharpening. The whole thing forms a long wedge should levering or splitting be necessary._

 

That's it. I Gotcha.


----------



## FallenAngel

Ok, I'm back to shopping for a daily carry. I love knives, always have; so it must have good hand-feel and be as practical as possible. Budget is about 200. Any recommendations highly recommended. Personal preference is to the SOG Tanto 3.75", love the shape.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'm back to shopping for a daily carry. I love knives, always have; so it must have good hand-feel and be as practical as possible. Budget is about 200. Any recommendations highly recommended. Personal preference is to the SOG Tanto 3.75", love the shape._

 

To save others from having to Google what it looks like, I'm going to assume you mean this one?






 If so, maybe you're looking at a Benchmade tanto-style blade with an Axis lock mechanism.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Swedes still know how to make fine axes._

 

Yes, they do. They also make some very nice knives - I've been carrying a Fallkniven P-1 with a black micarta handle for awhile. It's a terrific knife and I've grown attached to it. This is not mine, but this is the same model:


----------



## MaoDi

I'ma kitchen knife guy, Shun Elites for me.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'ma kitchen knife guy, Shun Elites for me._

 

You should check out the threads on kitchen knives and kitchen knife-fi in Gear-Fi.


----------



## kwkarth

I love my Shun kitchen knives. I also enjoy and use the Damascus Calphalons that I have as well.

 For folders, there are many styles from which to choose. I have a couple of Benchmade Axis Locks that I like and others have mentioned. 

 I also have a few automatics that I like.
 Below;
[size=x-small][size=x-small]*Lone Wolf Diablo-DA, (double-action Automatic) CPM-S30V blade, cocobolo handles.*[/size][/size]





 Here's a link to a short video that shows how the D/A mechanism works:

http://www.lonewolfknives.com/videos...23150_demo.wmv

 It's also hard to go wrong with almost any offering from CRKT for a pocket folder.
 Another one I carry occasionally is the SOG Tac automatic;





 The EDC I find most useful and carry far more often than any other knife is the Leatherman Skeletool CX




 It's lightweight, relatively compact, very practical, easy one handed access to the blade.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'm back to shopping for a daily carry. I love knives, always have; so it must have good hand-feel and be as practical as possible. Budget is about 200. Any recommendations highly recommended. Personal preference is to the SOG Tanto 3.75", love the shape._

 

If you're looking for a strong production tanto style blade, the Benchmade LFTi (BM760BK) is the hot ticket at the moment. CPM-M4 is pretty good stuff and it's a nice Bob Lum design. Should run under $200 at most online knife shops.

 If you're looking for something heavier duty, the Zero Tolerance ZT300 can be found ~ $200 for a lightly used version. It's a tank of a knife with the weight to match. Sharpening a recurve can be a bit difficult if you're not used to it.

 For value in a hard use folder, check out the Spyderco Manix 2. ~ $80, excellent ergonomics, pretty good steel, and the usual excellent Spyderco quality. The caged ball lock is also pretty neat.

 The Spyderco Military/Paramilitary would likely be more practical in daily use though. They have much thinner blade geometries and make for much better slicers. Conversely, they're much less resistant to abuse due to the relatively fine points. Both can be had ~ $140.

 Problem is though, practical varies between people. If I'm doing a lot of kitchen use, the LFTi/ZT300 would be a terrible choice compared to the Military due to the former's much thicker grind. Conversely, if I had to do light prying or stabbing, the LFTi would be a better choice. Then there's the people friendliness factor. None of these are particularly people friendly, but the ZT300 is especially bad in that calculation.


----------



## kwkarth

I forgot to mention the Benchmade Osborne 207056 (940 SBK)

 BTW, nice knife Marvin.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're looking for a strong production tanto style blade, the Benchmade LFTi (BM760BK) is the hot ticket at the moment. CPM-M4 is pretty good stuff and it's a nice Bob Lum design. Should run under $200 at most online knife shops.

 If you're looking for something heavier duty, the Zero Tolerance ZT300 can be found ~ $200 for a lightly used version. It's a tank of a knife with the weight to match. Sharpening a recurve can be a bit difficult if you're not used to it.

 For value in a hard use folder, check out the Spyderco Manix 2. ~ $80, excellent ergonomics, pretty good steel, and the usual excellent Spyderco quality. The caged ball lock is also pretty neat.

 The Spyderco Military/Paramilitary would likely be more practical in daily use though. They have much thinner blade geometries and make for much better slicers. Conversely, they're much less resistant to abuse due to the relatively fine points. Both can be had ~ $140.

 Problem is though, practical varies between people. If I'm doing a lot of kitchen use, the LFTi/ZT300 would be a terrible choice compared to the Military due to the former's much thicker grind. Conversely, if I had to do light prying or stabbing, the LFTi would be a better choice. Then there's the people friendliness factor. None of these are particularly people friendly, but the ZT300 is especially bad in that calculation._

 

All good recommendations...I have all of these except for the BM...the Manix 2 I sent to Krein to get reground into a FFG.

 If you have a bit more cash, try springing for a used/new Strider SnG...

 Brendan


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're looking for a strong production tanto style blade, the Benchmade LFTi (BM760BK) is the hot ticket at the moment. CPM-M4 is pretty good stuff and it's a nice Bob Lum design. Should run under $200 at most online knife shops.

 If you're looking for something heavier duty, the Zero Tolerance ZT300 can be found ~ $200 for a lightly used version. It's a tank of a knife with the weight to match. Sharpening a recurve can be a bit difficult if you're not used to it.

 For value in a hard use folder, check out the Spyderco Manix 2. ~ $80, excellent ergonomics, pretty good steel, and the usual excellent Spyderco quality. The caged ball lock is also pretty neat.

 The Spyderco Military/Paramilitary would likely be more practical in daily use though. They have much thinner blade geometries and make for much better slicers. Conversely, they're much less resistant to abuse due to the relatively fine points. Both can be had ~ $140.

 Problem is though, practical varies between people. If I'm doing a lot of kitchen use, the LFTi/ZT300 would be a terrible choice compared to the Military due to the former's much thicker grind. Conversely, if I had to do light prying or stabbing, the LFTi would be a better choice. Then there's the people friendliness factor. None of these are particularly people friendly, but the ZT300 is especially bad in that calculation._

 

Ooh, the BM760BK does look very nice, I think I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really not a fan of the ZT300 shape, would have to pass.

 I generally don't do a lot of "kitchen use", I have cooking knives for this. I prefer something hard and rugged for general cutting, prying, sometimes screwdriver duty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for "people friendly", that actually made me laugh, I don't think knives in general are "people friendly" for anybody not holding it themselves.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for "people friendly", that actually made me laugh, I don't think knives in general are "people friendly" for anybody not holding it themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You'd be surprised. There are huge variations in people friendliness as far as knives go. 

 This slipjoint below is well within the nonthreatening category. It's classy, small, non-locking, and pretty unobtrusive. It's my secondary EDC knife for when discretion has some value.






 My XM-18 is sort of in the middle. Sure it's a run of the mill tactical Ti/G10 folder, but the pink scale has a tendency of drawing 'What?" instead of "dangerous knife".






 On the far end is the Graham Ringed Razel. Using this one in public will get 'scary axe murderer' looks from others. The ZT300 also fits in this category.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, they do. They also make some very nice knives - I've been carrying a Fallkniven P-1 with a black micarta handle for awhile. It's a terrific knife and I've grown attached to it. This is not mine, but this is the same model:




_

 

How's the Micarta for grip compared to G10 and Zytel?


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Wow, I just stumbled upon this thread. Truly awesome stuff and pics here, guys.

 Here is my current collection. Mostly inexpensive blades, but some very nice ones, at least to me. The one at the top of the left column is my trusty Smith & Wesson Special Tactical Model CKTACBCP, purchased at Academy Sports & Outdoors for ten bucks. A really great knife. I bought another one later and it's still in the package.






 This is the knife I'm currently carrying, the Gerber Profile Fine Edge folder, bought at Academy once again, for twenty bucks. A really nice knife to carry and use.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the Micarta for grip compared to G10 and Zytel?_

 

Micarta feels a lot like G10 when given a similiar surface finish. Not too surprising given that G10 is a Micarta variant. The main difference in feel is that Micarta has a bit more of an 'organic' feel as it will absorb moisture and oils and become a bit more tacky over time. Also unlike G10, manufacturers can also finish Micarta so that it is distinctly fuzzy (lots of fibers poking out of the phenolic resin) which can further increase grippiness. Main downsides are that it's not quite as tough as G10 and lighter Micarta colors can stain fairly easily.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Micarta feels a lot like G10 when given a similiar surface finish. Not too surprising given that G10 is a Micarta variant. The main difference in feel is that Micarta has a bit more of an 'organic' feel as it will absorb moisture and oils and become a bit more tacky over time. Also unlike G10, manufacturers can also finish Micarta so that it is distinctly fuzzy (lots of fibers poking out of the phenolic resin) which can further increase grippiness. Main downsides are that it's not quite as tough as G10 and lighter Micarta colors can stain fairly easily._

 

Ah, quite helpful: Thank You! I think I'll stick to Zytel and G10 then. I've only felt G10 (don't own any knives with G10 scales) but I do own two with Zytel and I am rather happy with the material.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Micarta feels a lot like G10 when given a similiar surface finish. Not too surprising given that G10 is a Micarta variant. The main difference in feel is that Micarta has a bit more of an 'organic' feel as it will absorb moisture and oils and become a bit more tacky over time. Also unlike G10, manufacturers can also finish Micarta so that it is distinctly fuzzy (lots of fibers poking out of the phenolic resin) which can further increase grippiness. Main downsides are that it's not quite as tough as G10 and lighter Micarta colors can stain fairly easily._

 

I have a Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta knife that was my every day carry (EDC) till I found out they were becoming hard to find and worth more, so I switched to carrying my Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. I like the Micarta, but find mine is fairly smooth even though I carried it for several years.


----------



## HippieTom

I got my Khukuri "Angkhola Supreme" yesterday. So happy with it. Its one heavy knife and its very sharp. One of my best buys ever i think.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the Micarta for grip compared to G10 and Zytel?_

 

Marvin's said most of it, but it might be added that micarta is an older material than the other two and considered somewhat classic.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta knife that was my every day carry (EDC) till I found out they were becoming hard to find and worth more, so I switched to carrying my Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. I like the Micarta, but find mine is fairly smooth even though I carried it for several years._

 


 The one I have is a combo blade with black/green mycarta. Has the stainless clip so it is my EDC knife for biz casual. Good to know about the value going up. Care to say what they might be going for?

 The Spyderco Military, stamped military with combo edge, falls under the category "Best X#$'s I ever spent". Mine was $100 out the door a few years ago at a gun show. That is my blue jean knife. It also settles disputes and negotiates contracts.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one I have is a combo blade with black/green mycarta. Has the stainless clip so it is my EDC knife for biz casual. Good to know about the value going up. Care to say what they might be going for?

 The Spyderco Military, stamped military with combo edge, falls under the category "Best X#$'s I ever spent". Mine was $100 out the door a few years ago at a gun show. That is my blue jean knife. It also settles disputes and negotiates contracts._

 

I don't recall, the last price I checked was years ago.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a Mother-of-Pearl handle on that knife?_

 

Missed that one, yes.


----------



## mlau

Good to see this thread. It looks like more folders than fixed (figures, since it's a headphone forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 My personal faves:
 Cooking: a decent Chinese cooking knife--a big, well balanced, cleaverish thing with laminated stainless/carbon. About $12. A $2 sharpening stone. And a cheap $4 paring knife (Suncraft, Japan). I'll probably get another paring knife in Japan.

 EDC: Leatherman Squirt p4. The funny thing is that it still gets negative attention here in SF from some people who tell me I'm "packing heat." --then, they ask to borrow it to disassemble something.

 If I truly needed a knife, I'd probably buy a s30 AG Russel Featherlite.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations was on last night and he was at Ted Nugent's Texas ranch, cutting up vegetables with a Ted Nugent bowie knife. My CS browser at work is inflicted with WebCat and it won't let me pull up Ted's site and post a picture of that bowie. Maybe someone else can. Too Cool!


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I picked up the Leatherman Crater c33/c33x over the weekend at Fry's for $14.99. Couldn't find anything gadget-y in my price range (read: cheap), but this knife filled that.






 I think it's a great knife. Very smooth action and the retractable carabiner/bottle opener is a nice feature, too.

 Thanks.


----------



## Old Pa

I've been a big fan of Victorinox SAKs for a long time and have carried one or another daily for over forty years. The new lockblade models with redesigned handles seem really great for the bush.






 This is a one-hand Trekker, and there's also the standard issue model for the Swiss military of similar configuration. The 3.375" blade opens (ambidextrously) with one hand, locks in place, and has enough smooth edge to do some good. I only prefer a partially scalloped edge for tactical folders only for urban environs. An excellent and aggressive saw blade makes short work of tinder preparation. An awl for piercing, can opener, bottle opener, tweezers, and toothpick round out the kit; all tools actually work well. Much more ergometric and slightly resilient handle.

 Maybe not your first choice for taking out that tango sentry, but the real deal for operating in the outback.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been a big fan of Victorinox SAKs for a long time and have carried one or another daily for over forty years. The new lockblade models with redesigned handles seem really great for the bush.






 This is a one-hand Trekker, and there's also the standard issue model for the Swiss military of similar configuration. The 3.375" blade opens (ambidextrously) with one hand, locks in place, and has enough smooth edge to do some good. I only prefer a partially scalloped edge for tactical folders only for urban environs. An excellent and aggressive saw blade makes short work of tinder preparation. An awl for piercing, can opener, bottle opener, tweezers, and toothpick round out the kit; all tools actually work well. Much more ergometric and slightly resilient handle.

 Maybe not your first choice for taking out that tango sentry, but the real deal for operating in the outback._

 

Those new SAK's have been rather lust-worthy. I've actually considered purchasing the similarly styled Rescue Tool to keep in my car as an emergency tool in case (knock-on-wood) something were to happen.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those new SAK's have been rather lust-worthy. I've actually considered purchasing the similarly styled Rescue Tool to keep in my car as an emergency tool in case (knock-on-wood) something were to happen._

 

I just noticed the photo I posted on the one-handed Trekker was the serrated edge; I chose the plain edge for myself. I've got the current Gerber military fixed blade in the car for emergencies; used to be a Puma White Hunter, but that's now worth more than the $19.97 I originally paid for it.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just noticed the photo I posted on the one-handed Trekker was the serrated edge; I chose the plain edge for myself. I've got the current Gerber military fixed blade in the car for emergencies; used to be a Puma White Hunter, but that's now worth more than the $19.97 I originally paid for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I always tell myself I'm gonna buy a good quality fixed blade knife, and then, somehow or another, I walk out of the store with another folder. It's like a disease...and its leaving me with a double edged Coast Dagger with serrations as my only fixed blade (It's not even mine, but we've long lost track of who it originally belonged to.


----------



## jimmyjames8

I've got a drawer full of folders and I used to have a safe full of sheath knives including about a dozen Randall's. It dawned on me one day that I carried the folders everyday and used them quite often. I hardly ever carried a sheath knife and when I did it was a smaller skinning knife. I sold all my Randalls and kept a couple lesser known maker sheath knives for camping and hunting. I think if I was going "Into the Wild" I would have one good Swiss Army knife and one good bowie style that would stand up to some abuse and that would be it. No city boy folders, that's for sure.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always tell myself I'm gonna buy a good quality fixed blade knife, and then, somehow or another, I walk out of the store with another folder. It's like a disease...and its leaving me with a double edged Coast Dagger with serrations as my only fixed blade (It's not even mine, but we've long lost track of who it originally belonged to._

 

Check out the Mora 2000, 2010 or Clipper or some of the Scandi Frosts; I'm sure the blade shape and size are going to be very familiar to you and for not much change you can get into a really nice fixed blade. These are just good working knives to have around made out of good modern materials. There's a lady from North Carolina on Ebay who has taken real good care of me on the Moras.


----------



## appophylite

Ooh...that Mora 2000 does look nice indeed for the price! I may have to check if my local knife sellers carry them!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Ugh, I thought I was done with knives. Until today one of my friends showed me her *Kershaw Scallion*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I'm done with the whole "look it's a fast blade!" thing; even if it looks pretty (which the Scallion does quite well), if the blade comes out quickly, people will have a strong bias of it being an attack knife. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yet it's so cheap, I think I'll pick one up eventually for kicks and giggles; another method of deploying the blade that I can toy with.

 So in the following days I plan to buy a *Spyderco Caly3*. I personally don't like the way it looks, but all I heard ever since I first heard about it was undying praise about it. So I figure it's worth a try at least before I can fully hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some pics of the two knives I just talked about:


----------



## appophylite

Hey, it's the Leek's little brother! I bought one of the Special Edition Leeks commemorating 50 years of Alaska Statehood a month ago, and I kinda have to agree with you MarchingMule. It's a pretty knife and the assisted-open mechanism always gets some attention quickly, but the most that mine has seen of use is displacing my old SAK as a letter opener. Still nice to have, and I think, after seeing the way my Dad kind of started lusting after my M-16 EDC when I pulled that out, I might let him have the Leek.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, it's the Leek's little brother! I bought one of the Special Edition Leeks commemorating 50 years of Alaska Statehood a month ago, and I kinda have to agree with you MarchingMule. It's a pretty knife and the assisted-open mechanism always gets some attention quickly, but the most that mine has seen of use is displacing my old SAK as a letter opener. Still nice to have, and I think, after seeing the way my Dad kind of started lusting after my M-16 EDC when I pulled that out, I might let him have the Leek._

 

Yar, likewise I intend to have the Scallion replace the recently discontinued Spyderco Lava. It (the Lava) is so small that it can fit in the small pocket of my jeans, but it doesn't give me much room to maneuver around in tight spaces when I try to cut something precisely.

 I read that the Leek is a bit on the lean side to be handled too roughly, and I think it's too long for my purposes anyway.


----------



## HippieTom

What sharpening stone/tool do you use? Or do you use it?
 I need a stone that can sharpen big and small knifes but i dont know much about it.

 Have looked at the Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker kit. Is that a good kit to use on most knifes? (big and small). I mainly buy the stone to sharpen the khukuri in the future..


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HippieTom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What sharpening stone/tool do you use? Or do you use it?
 I need a stone that can sharpen big and small knifes but i dont know much about it.

 Have looked at the Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker kit. Is that a good kit to use on most knifes? (big and small). I mainly buy the stone to sharpen the khukuri in the future.._

 

I was given a cheap sharpening pole (yeah, it's weird) awhile ago, but I'm too afraid that I'll screw it up. I had the option of sending the knife to Benchmade to get it sharpened for free, but then I would pay for the shipping, and I would have to wait for it to come back.

 I just walked into a small cutlery place that had a whole side dedicated to folding knives, and asked them if they could sharpen it. He even acknowledged that he could sharpen the serrated edges, but those were fine.

 So I paid $7 for it, which I think was a fair price. It only took him say, five minutes or less to do.

 I think I went pretty off topic, huh? Well, my point was that if you're unfamiliar with the whole knife sharpening process, it's best to either leave that task to more experienced hands, or learn from them how to do it. Maybe search around Google and knife company's forums for tips? I know Spyderco and Benchmade have their own forums, to start off with.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HippieTom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What sharpening stone/tool do you use? Or do you use it?
 I need a stone that can sharpen big and small knifes but i dont know much about it.

 Have looked at the Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker kit. Is that a good kit to use on most knifes? (big and small). I mainly buy the stone to sharpen the khukuri in the future.._

 

I use some cheap Smith Sharpener that has a small diamond rod for serrations at a carbide sharpener and ceramic sharpener for the main blades. It is not the best thing I have used, and I'm seriously looking at the Spyderco Sharpmaker as a more appropriate replacement. 

 @ MarchingMule: You are right about the Leek: The blade is relatively too long and too straight to provide actual use as a utility knife. I'd probably place it into the category of Gentleman's Folders.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ugh, I thought I was done with knives. Until today one of my friends showed me her *Kershaw Scallion*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I'm done with the whole "look it's a fast blade!" thing; even if it looks pretty (which the Scallion does quite well), if the blade comes out quickly, people will have a strong bias of it being an attack knife. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yet it's so cheap, I think I'll pick one up eventually for kicks and giggles; another method of deploying the blade that I can toy with.

 So in the following days I plan to buy a *Spyderco Caly3*. I personally don't like the way it looks, but all I heard ever since I first heard about it was undying praise about it. So I figure it's worth a try at least before I can fully hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some pics of the two knives I just talked about:









_

 

I don't like the looks of the paperclip clip. I do like the looks of this for office carry and the price is right.


----------



## jimmyjames8

deal of the day, Boker "bowie" (well maybe but still) $33.00 at Knife Center


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't like the looks of the paperclip clip. I do like the looks of this for office carry and the price is right.




_

 

Well at this rate that I'm looking at building a speaker setup, I won't be able to buy any knives for awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what model knife is that? You got me curious now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Hm, that looks like a liner lock. I never really did like those types of locks.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Spyderco Tenacious 3&3/8" combo edge, G10 handle for like $35 at Knife Center. I have it in my hand now along with the ridiculously inexpensive Boker Magnum bowie.


----------



## WithBadIntent

I normally carry my three-year old Emerson Mini CQC-7B at work (opening boxes, plastic bags and cutting plastic wrapping, and also as a backup for when I go hiking/trekking.

 For those in the UK Heinnie Haynes is the place where I bought my CQC-7B Mini. They don't have a complete selection of Emersons, but I've always found them reliable.


----------



## jimmyjames8

I have about a dozen EDC knives in my drawer that I carry at work on a revolving basis: Spyderco Goddard, Benchmade Tanto, Spyderco Military, Spyderco Calypso, Spyderco Tenacious, S&W Extreme Ops (stupid silly cheap $15 w/ball bearing action, razor sharp), Cold Steel El Hombre and a few other custom made. You can never have too many.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I have always been partial to balisongs myself.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Knife Show and sale in Raleigh, NC this weekend at Davi's Gun Shop. Custom makers there showing and selling as well as factory knives on sale. Not affiliated with Davi's in anyway. I don't even like going in their store. They are arrogant and rude but custom knife makers get mad props from me regardless.

Details of Event


----------



## appophylite

I may have a disease, and it may be getting worse. I walked into a local outdoor sports outfitting store to take a look at some small Pelican cases for electronics equipment, and I ended up walking past the knife table (why couldn't I have walked the other way?) Anyhow, I have a couple of large folders and a couple of medium sized folders and am looking at a good fixed blade to purchase online, so I was trying to tell myself I didn't need anything from the table, but of course, something caught my eye, and next thing I know, I was sitting in my car with a receipt in one hand and a small box in the other containing this:






 Yup, I finally got a Spyderco, though it would be one of the smallest ones made. Beautiful knife, small, but still large enough to have utility, and very light and comfortable in the hand. Picked it up because I figured it would be a nice replacement on my key-ring (I've got one of those really small 5-blade SAKs on my key-ring right now). Now, wouldn't you know it: it has me lusting for a larger one now (like the Endura and Delica I had been looking at nearly half a year ago). Must remain strong...


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have a disease, and it may be getting worse...._

 

Fred Meyer? I still got my club card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As diseases go, this one aint so bad . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you should do what I try to do: when you know you are going to be approaching the temptations, pull out everything you already have and check it out. Not only is this fun in its own right, but it's kind of an innoculation against getting something repetitive. And then, Be Strong!


----------



## shigzeo

real men make their own knives...


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_real men make their own knives..._

 

I hope they cut better than the last pair of headphones I made sounded.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fred Meyer?_

 

The Spyderco came from a local store: Prospector Outfitters, but now that I think about it, in about the last 4 months:

*Spyderco Ladybug 3:* The Prospector Outfitters
*Kershaw Leek (Alaska Statehood 50th Anniversary Edition):* Walmart
*CRKT M16-10KZ:* Sports Authority
*CRKT M16-14Z:* Sportsman's Warehouse
*CRKT Pazoda:* Fred Meyers
*CRKT Thunderbolt II:* Fred Meyers
*Gerber Evo Jr.:* Fred Meyers

 I do seem to have been favoring Fred Meyers of late. I even considered purchasing a CRKT A.B.C. as a fixed blade from there for a while, before you got me looking at the Mora series as a good option for fixed blades. With any luck, I've pretty much covered all my bases (small, keychain knife, EDC, Large Folder, Slope Duty) and hopefully, once I purchase a fixed blade, my lust for knives should be in check...hopefully


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Well my Spyderco Caly3 dropped in early this morning, and I'm actually liking the knife. From the first day I saw it, I didn't like its design, nor the wide, leaf-like blade. But now that I have it in my hands, I must say it wins over most of my other Spyderco knives (Lava, Delica 4 w/ Emerson, Tasman Salt) for various reasons:

the G-10 grip is simply amazing
the looks of it are not aggressive thanks to the wide blade that looks like a kitchen knife, so NKP (I already tested it on a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) won't freak out at first sight
razor sharp and it will cut with just a hint of force behind it
low riding clip that some will probably mistake for a pen...if they ever see it
choil (those metal ridges for finger grip) is both on sides of the blade, so that really helps when you choke up on the handle
And after seeing appophylite's newest purchase, I am sorely tempted to buy one as well. The lowest price for them is actually at amazon.com right now, and there's only two left! I bought from poor_fish before on eBay, and they're a great seller. It comes out to a little more than $26, but I need the money on my debit card to go see District 9 on Wednesday!

 I think I can take the hit and refill my card before then.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do seem to have been favoring Fred Meyers of late._

 

You gotta appreciate a store with a regular "bush delivery" option. Fred's has always been the bush Costco for me. But when you stop in for the pumps, the temptation to see if there's something else you need is just about unholy. That Prospector Outfitters looks like another cashectomy to me.


----------



## MaoDi

Wanting to buy a set of Shun Elites to replace my Classic...which will be moving on to my Mom's collection or my "portable rig"


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wanting to buy a set of Shun Elites to replace my Classic...which will be moving on to my Mom's collection or my "portable rig"_

 

What do you think of the Shun / Ken Onion collection? The Elites are da bomb, but most of my Shuns are from the Classic collection.


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, I recently picked up a wood handled Lone Wolf T2 and a T3. They're both no longer being made, so I thought I'd better snatch them up. I took the T2 down to Lone Wolf factory and had them swap out the regular blade for a tactical blade. I'll post pics later.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think of the Shun / Ken Onion collection? The Elites are da bomb, but most of my Shuns are from the Classic collection._

 

It's really a must handle first set of knives. Williams-Sonoma should carry them. I was about to buy a set, but found the handle shapes to be weirdly shaped and unergonomic.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's really a must handle first set of knives. Williams-Sonoma should carry them. I was about to buy a set, but found the handle shapes to be weirdly shaped and unergonomic._

 

I've handled them at WS also, and they didn't feel like they would melt into my hand, if you know what I mean, but it's difficult for me to tell unless actually use them IRL.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You gotta appreciate a store with a regular "bush delivery" option. Fred's has always been the bush Costco for me. But when you stop in for the pumps, the temptation to see if there's something else you need is just about unholy. That Prospector Outfitters looks like another cashectomy to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If there's one thing I can't stand about Fairbanks, it's that there are too many cash sinks here in the form of stores that sell high quality flashlights, knives, outdoor clothes, etc. I tend to be able to sink a lot of money into things like this very quickly.

 @TheMarchingMule: If you do go for a Ladybug, I think you'll be happy, especially seeing as you seem to be a fan of Spyderco to begin with. This knife was wicked sharp out of the box. 10 minutes of ownership and I managed to give myself a cut on the thumb! I haven't cut myself handling my own knife since I was 9 and cut myself off my Boy Scout SAK. I'm also impressed by how a knife this small can have so much utility. Its a good 1/2 inch or more smaller than my CRKT Pazoda, and already, I can see it being utilized more often.


----------



## kwkarth

Here's the T2 along with the original blade.





 Here are the rest of my Lone Wolf knives.





 T3, T2, and Laredo





 The T3, T2, and Laredo are all thumb stud open, liner lock. Sooth as butter and precise as a Swiss watch





 The T3 and T2 are designed by William W. Harsey





 First production run Paul Protector, Cocobolo Diabolo D/A, Paul Presto 





 The Paul knives have a unique axis lock. They are locked in both the open and closed positions. Holding the axle between thumb and index finger, you squeeze, and the handle falls open away from the blade. Reverse the process to close.





 The Diabolo has a black DLC blade and is both full auto and also operates as a completely manual thumb stud opener, liner lock. The auto firing mechanism is hidden underneath the scale and is actuated with an imperceptible touch of the thumb.


----------



## appophylite

Wow, those wood scales on the handles of the T2 and Cocobolo Diabolo are beautiful.


----------



## Sherlock19

i would love to know some common everyday uses for these folding knifes, i have been looking into getting one and was just curious what yall use em for.

 I was thinking about getting the SOG Flash I in all black but any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there's one thing I can't stand about Fairbanks, it's that there are too many cash sinks here in the form of stores that sell high quality flashlights, knives, outdoor clothes, etc. I tend to be able to sink a lot of money into things like this very quickly._

 

It's a disease. Look at poor Kevin (kwkarth); he's got friggin _display racks_ for his knives. And poor Sherlock19 is askin' what to do everyday with a knife 'cause they look so cool he wants one (or two) without even knowing what he's going to use them for.


----------



## mrarroyo

kwkarth that is a lovely knive collection. BTW on a separate subject what amp do you use to drive your K1000? Thanks.


----------



## kwkarth

Thanks appophylite!

 Sherlock,
 I collect knives, among other things, as a hobby. For me knife collecting started back in the '60's. So I've been at it for a while, although, there were a few years where nothing new was added to the collection and a few times where the collection as it was, was divested. 

 I like the mechanical cleverness with which they're engineered, the mechanical precision with which they're constructed, and the asthetic beauty of their design.

 Because folding knives tend to be more mechanical contrivances than fixed blade knives, I have more folders in my collection than I do fixed (unless you count kitchen knives), but I do have more than a few custom fixed blades in the collection as well.

 What do I use them for? I EDC (Every Day Carry) a couple with me each day and use them for whatever need for which they're best suited at any given moment.

I always have something like the Victorinox Mini Champ, Executive, Leatherman S4, or the like.
A Leatherman Skeletool CX,
Occasionally, one of the medium sized folders, like you see pictured in the post above, although not limited to just that brand.
What is your budget for the knife you're after?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kwkarth that is a lovely knive collection. BTW on a separate subject what amp do you use to drive your K1000? Thanks._

 

Hi Miguel,
 I am still using the K1000 amp and occasionally the little Mossfet output, 12AX7 input hybrid. I need to get serious and get a really good amp for them though.


----------



## Sherlock19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is your budget for the knife you're after?_

 

i dont know how fond i would be of spending more than 100, and i woul dlike it to have a straight blade. black preferably


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a disease. Look at poor Kevin (kwkarth); he's got friggin display racks for his knives. And poor Sherlock19 is askin' what to do everyday with a knife 'cause they look so cool he wants one (or two) without even knowing what he's going to use them for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 

LOL! John,
 You've got my number brother!
 Cheers!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherlock19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont know how fond i would be of spending more than 100, and i woul dlike it to have a straight blade. black preferably_

 

I would suggest that you consider knives by CRKT. They're well made, but not in the USA. Most of them are designed by well known knifemakers.

Sport and Work Knives

 If you want a quality US made knife, the Lone Wolf Laredo shown in the pictures I posted is not much more than 100 bux. Ithink it retails for about $120 which is extremely reasonable for a US made knife of those materials and quality.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a disease. Look at poor Kevin (kwkarth); he's got friggin display racks for his knives. And poor Sherlock19 is askin' what to do everyday with a knife 'cause they look so cool he wants one (or two) without even knowing what he's going to use them for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

Quite true, Good Sir, quite true!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherlock19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont know how fond i would be of spending more than 100, and i woul dlike it to have a straight blade. black preferably_

 

Any particular reason you are leaning towards a black blade? In any case, off the top of my head, two models I can think of that match what you appear to be looking for in your target price range would be the CRKT M-16 series (take a look at the CRKT website like kwkarth mentioned), and the Kershaw Leek. The Leek doesn't have a straight blade, but the curve on it is so minimal that it appears straight at first glance. The M-16, on the other hand, all feature straight blades ending with a tanto tip and some have black blades (M-16 10KZ, and M-16 SRT off the top of my head). They also range on the cheaper side between $30-$69.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherlock19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i would love to know some common everyday uses for these folding knifes, i have been looking into getting one and was just curious what yall use em for._

 

The usual tasks for my EDC knife are cardboard box opening and breakdown, food prep, blister pack opening, and field expedient wire cutter/stripper. The "if all you have is a hammer..." mindset also occasionally strikes with the occasional light prying and the ever dangerous zip tie removal.

 At < $100, I recommend that you buy a Manix 2, a diamond rod sharpener, and never visit this thread (or any knife forums) again.


----------



## kwkarth

Good one Marvin!!

 BTW, John, The display sticks were given to me by my favorite William Henry purveyor. 

 Here are a couple of pics of my William Henry set, the true queens of the shelf, even though I've carried all of them at one time or another and gingerly used them.

 Dealer's Display





 My Collection:





 Clockwise from upper right:
 First is the Gentac with Mokame frame, Snakewood scales, Copper Wave damascus blade - VG5 core, 21 of 50.





 This next one is a full auto opening, Wooly Mammoth bone scales, Mokame Frame, Damascus Wave, ZDP-189 Core, 09 of 10.





 Bottom knife here is Kestrel, ZDP-189 blade w/ DLC black, Iron wood scales, Titanium frame. 060 of 500





 The middle knife here is also a Kestral design, with Damascus blade, Carbon Fiber scales, Mokame frame. The bottom one looks bigger from optical illusion. 082 of 500





 Top left knife here is a one of a kind custom, ZDP-189 blase with DLC, Blue Titanium Frame with solid gold inlay, Fossilized Walrus Ivory Scales.





 Well, those are my shelf queens, but I gotta tell ya I've never see finer made knives or blade steel. Incredible workmanship, made by hand right here in good old Oregon. The gemstones set in the thumb studs and lock release buttons are various sapphires, etc. (too lazy to look up the list) The silver studs on the ends of the tassels are solid silver, and the beads on the ends of the last one are more fossilized Ivory.

 BTW, ZDP-189 is Rockwell 67 yet not overly brittle. They stay sharp a long, long time, but they're a real bear to resharpen. Gotta keep them touched up.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL! John,
 You've got my number brother!
 Cheers!_

 

I should, Kevin, I'm just two beds down in the same ward (and have been at it for at least as long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have to say that your William Henry rep made a wise investment in you. You have been velly, velly good to him. Beats the living hell out of beanie babies. BTW, I do like the design element of the clip being on the case rather than on the knife handle.

 My only difference is that I don't do shelf queens; everything I get is for practical applied use and gets used. Some infrequently, but used.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ...My only difference is that I don't do shelf queens; everything I get is for practical applied use and gets used. Some infrequently, but used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ya, I understand completely. I said the same thing until I started looking at the William Henrys up close and personal. And to think these knives are considered by some to be entry level!


----------



## kwkarth

Interesting article:

http://www.williamhenrystudio.com/us...le/ventana.pdf

 William Henry Review in Blade Magazine

 Hello to all William Henry enthusiasts and aficionados! Matt here with a brief caveat to the attached performance review published in Blade Magazine:

 We do not condone all of the tests performed on our Ventana for this article. We build exceptional tools that can take virtually any abuse required, but we only guarantee them when used as cutting instruments. Any prying, hacking, wedging, or other extreme applications are not recommended or covered under warranty.

 That little bit of legalese aside, this excellent review of our smallest and arguably most elegant pocket knife makes a point we want proclaimed from the hilltops: William Henry is not too pretty to use. We build fine tools, plain and simple, and know that our true legacy revolves around the rare combination of form and function that is integral to everything we create.

 So add our work to your daily attire, and trust that it will perform at a level commensurate with the visual and tactile experience that makes it a William Henry.

 Warmest Regards

 Matt Conable
 President/Designer

http://www.williamhenrystudio.com/us...le/ventana.pdf


----------



## gore.rubicon

Hmm, parents wouldn't let me get a knife, so instead I got a multitool a pretty nice one IMO. A SOG Powerassist, notably features is the "compound leverage" pliers, and 2 assisted opening knives. I was going to get a Flash 1 or 2 but decided a multitool would be a bit more useful. I would advise against using this as an EDC unless you work in construction or demolition, because of its size and weight. 9.3oz, and about 4.5 inches long. A more suitable EDC multitool would be something like the Leatherman Skeletool


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Miguel,
 I am still using the K1000 amp and occasionally the little Mossfet output, 12AX7 input hybrid. I need to get serious and get a really good amp for them though._

 

Thanks, I am looking at getting my first K1000 with a Red Wine Audio Signature 30.2, the lack of play money is holding me back.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Atwood anyone?

Planet Pocket Tool

 I lucked out today and clicked when he had stock.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Atwood anyone?

Planet Pocket Tool

 I lucked out today and clicked when he had stock._

 

Oh man seen em around dont have one, would love to get a G4 Prybaby, and darn missed on both sales this week.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Got lucky yesterday and snagged an XL.


----------



## appophylite

Does anyone here own, or has handled the Victorinox Rescue Tool and what are their thoughts on it? I just got a recognition award for my company for work done over the last 4 months for the benefit of the company and the reward was a Victorinox Rescue Tool. The tool is being purchased through some company rewards program system so I haven't got it yet and am wondering if anyone has played with one in recent days.


----------



## Old Pa

Is that the safety yellow handled version of the lockblade Trekker? Be good to have in an industrial environment, but I went for the black handled version with smooth blade edge and the new army version with serrations forward for the woods. Hard to go wrong with Victorinox.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the safety yellow handled version of the lockblade Trekker? Be good to have in an industrial environment, but I went for the black handled version with smooth blade edge and the new army version with serrations forward. Hard to go wrong with Victorinox._

 

Quite true w.r.t Victorinox, and yes, it is the safety yellow handled version. All I know about it is that other than a bottle opener/screwdriver, Knife blade, and Phillips screwdriver, most of the remaining blades are safety related such as window breaker, safety glass disc saw and seatbelt cutter. Had a choice between this, a Victorinox multitool and a couple of smaller SAKs. I have way too many small SAK's as it is and I'm happy with my Leatherman multitools so I figured the Victorinox Rescue Tool would be a good knife to keep in the car for emergency situations. Hoping it's good as I haven't handled one yet.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hoping it's good as I haven't handled one yet._

 

I find the one-handed lockblade Trekkers most ergometrically correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would be tickled pink to be receiving the safety knife within the scenario you set out.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find the one-handed lockblade Trekkers most ergometrically correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be tickled pink to be receiving the safety knife within the scenario you set out._

 

Yeah, this new rewards program is rather entertaining. They let you go online and pick out of like 50-100 different things every time you earn a recognition. This time around, I was looking and thinking: "I don't need sunglasses, I don't need a purse, I have two backpacks so I'm good there, I don't need a telescope or binoculars, most of the 1 week services don't apply to the state of Alaska, I don't care for any new kitchen utensils, and half of the rest of this stuff is stuff that the company is required to purchase for me or reimburse me for if I need it." Pretty much the only things on there that I could have used were a Dremel tool, a new 1080p upscaling DVD player, a series of different multitools and knives of a Jacket. I bought a new jacket and DVD player in the last month and my old Dremel is still hanging in there, so it came down to pocket knives. And here I was telling myself I was done with them for the year....


----------



## LordofDoom

My bro just bought one of these the other day-
912 Details | Benchmade






 All I can say is it looks beautiful and scares the dick out of me.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My bro just bought one of these the other day-
912 Details | Benchmade






 All I can say is it looks beautiful and scares the dick out of me._

 

Neat, it's the little bother of the first knife I ever bought: the 913D2.

 In all honesty, you should be scared of that knife. That "Nitrous Assist Opening Mechanism" is really untrustworty. One time I was sitting down eating dinner, when I happened to look down and see the tip of the knife sticking out of my jeans, from inside my pocket. Seems that it sprung open on its own accord! Left a decent hole in the front as a reminder, and I'm actually wearing the same pants right now.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neat, it's the little bother of the first knife I ever bought: the 913D2.

 In all honesty, you should be scared of that knife. That "Nitrous Assist Opening Mechanism" is really untrustworty. One time I was sitting down eating dinner, when I happened to look down and see the tip of the knife sticking out of my jeans, from inside my pocket. Seems that it sprung open on its own accord! Left a decent hole in the front as a reminder, and I'm actually wearing the same pants right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hard to believe there's no safety on that Benchmade. All of my autos have safety with one exception.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hard to believe there's no safety on that Benchmade. All of my autos have safety with one exception._

 

Most assisted opening knives don't have safeties. Most designs depend on the strong detent from the assist mechanism to keep the knife closed unless the user intentionally triggers opening, and require the blade to be deployed past ~ 30 degrees or so before the assist mechanism activates. The odds of accidental in pocket opening isn't really any higher than with regular folders, but the results are quite a bit less user friendly.

 Never had any problems with the auto assist knives that I've carried, but stopped carrying them as their primary attribute, really fast deployment, makes them rather people unfriendly.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most assisted opening knives don't have safeties. Most designs depend on the strong detent from the assist mechanism to keep the knife closed unless the user intentionally triggers opening, and require the blade to be deployed past ~ 30 degrees or so before the assist mechanism activates. The odds of accidental in pocket opening isn't really any higher than with regular folders, but the results are quite a bit less user friendly.

 Never had any problems with the auto assist knives that I've carried, but stopped carrying them as their primary attribute, really fast deployment, makes them rather people unfriendly._

 

So the Benchmade was an assisted opener rather than a full auto? My bad, sorry. I'm talking about full auto knives. I even have a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek assisted open that has a safety. Some full autos will do a lot of damage if the open button is triggered while it's in your pocket.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most assisted opening knives don't have safeties. Most designs depend on the strong detent from the assist mechanism to keep the knife closed unless the user intentionally triggers opening, and require the blade to be deployed past ~ 30 degrees or so before the assist mechanism activates. The odds of accidental in pocket opening isn't really any higher than with regular folders, but the results are quite a bit less user friendly.

 Never had any problems with the auto assist knives that I've carried, but stopped carrying them as their primary attribute, really fast deployment, makes them rather people unfriendly._

 

My Gerber assisted opening knife has a safety. It still opened inside my pocket once - ruined my favorite cargo shorts. The trick is to not keep it in the butt pocket where sliding around and rubbing the knife as you sit will switch off the safety.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the Benchmade was an assisted opener rather than a full auto? My bad, sorry. I'm talking about full auto knives. *I even have a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek assisted open that has a safety.* Some full autos will do a lot of damage if the open button is triggered while it's in your pocket._

 

I've got a Leek as well, and frankly, I'm glad for the little safety latch on it. The force needed to flip it open doesn't feel like an exceptionally large amount and as such, I used to worry when I had it in my pocket and would sit down, for fear that it would pop open.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Gerber assisted opening knife has a safety. It still opened inside my pocket once - ruined my favorite cargo shorts. The trick is to not keep it in the butt pocket where sliding around and rubbing the knife as you sit will switch off the safety._

 

That would be a real pain in the butt! Sorry, couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one full auto that does not have a safety, but by design, it is virtually impossible to open it without the intent to do so.
 The one in the middle.








demo video


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Here's some of my collection







 Left to right, top to bottom:

 Custom JK Keychain Companion
 BRKT Pro Scalpel 1st Production Run; Green canvas micarta scales
 Custom DP Knives Woodsman in Leopard wood
 RAT Cutlery RC-4
PA Backwoods chopper
 Buck 110
 Kershaw OD-1
 Boker Subcom
 Swiss Army Knife - unknown model
 Custom Victorinox Sportsman w/ burl scales
 CA-Legal Schrade Auto
 Spyderco Byrd Cara Cara
 Kershaw Nakamura
 Kershaw Groove
 Kershaw Mini-Cyclone
 Benchmade 556 Mini-grip
 Benchmade 943
 Kershaw Lahar


----------



## Old Pa

^^^Very nice! Looks useful for bushcraft, especially that PA Chopper. Thanks for the forging link!


----------



## appophylite

Is anyone using an Opinel as an everyday carry? I got bored at work today and was surfing and came across Opinel knives and they look downright classy! I think my grandpa had an Opinel in his 'Paan' Kit. but I can't be sure now. Anyhow, I thought it might make a nice, lightweight occasional EDC, and for the price, they don't appear too bad!


----------



## Navea

My one and only.


----------



## jfindon

My last purchase was a Kershaw Skyline Damascus.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

It's going to be very hard for me to every purchase another quality knife that doesn't have that Benchmade logo stamped on it.

 Their Lifesharp service is quite remarkable. I sent in a pair of knives, for the first time, assuming they'd be sharpened, end of story. Not only were they sharpened very well, but they were thoroughly cleaned, lubed, and repaired of all middling flaws. The pocket clips, which had lost a good deal of their black paint, were both replaced with new. And they were shipped back in original packaging, it was like getting back a pair of new knives, and all for nothing but the cost of shipping.

 In short, they blew my expectations out of the water. Just what I needed, an excuse to spend MORE money on knives!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's going to be very hard for me to every purchase another quality knife that doesn't have that Benchmade logo stamped on it.

 Their Lifesharp service is quite remarkable. I sent in a pair of knives, for the first time, assuming they'd be sharpened, end of story. Not only were they sharpened very well, but they were thoroughly cleaned, lubed, and repaired of all middling flaws. The pocket clips, which had lost a good deal of their black paint, were both replaced with new. And they were shipped back in original packaging, it was like getting back a pair of new knives, and all for nothing but the cost of shipping.

 In short, they blew my expectations out of the water. Just what I needed, an excuse to spend MORE money on knives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You reminded me that Benchmade was in my back yard, so I paid them a visit today. They have a factory store which is open to the public.

 I was able to pick up a few goodies that are hard to find these days.
Auto Benchmite
921BLK Osbourne Switchback - Prototype July 2003
Mel Pardue 5500SBK - Limited Edition, #000 of 250


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[*]Mel Pardue 5500SBK - Limited Edition, *#000 of 250*_

 

That's pretty damn cool.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty damn cool._

 

Yeah, I agree. The story they told me was that from day one, the company's owner's wife received a complimentary copy of every knife BenchMade ever created, and very recently she decided to sell her collection back to the company. 

 To take advantage of this you have to show up in person to see and to buy. 000 of 250 would otherwise never have been available to the public at any price, along with a number of others in the collection.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I like my Benchmade 551S Griptilian enough that when I lost it (the second time when it didn't make it to lost and found) I went out and bought another exact same knife at REI for $89. That's the knife I carry daily, while the Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta and CRKT Desert Storm knives stay at home. I keep a Gerber assisted opening knife in my car, but after it opened in my pocket I wont carry it any more.


----------



## jfindon

I agree with the Benchmade comments. I don't have many knives, but of the ones I do have, you can immediately tell the Benchmade is more "quality" than the others. Not that I don't like my other knives, but my 710 just has that feel to it when you hold it. I like it enough that I want to buy it again and get the plain edge.


 I think my next knife purchase will either be a BM 960 red or BM 707 Sequel.


----------



## watchluvr4ever

I just discovered this thread and it is amazing that so many Head-fi members share the same addictions. USN member in the house!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *watchluvr4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just discovered this thread and it is amazing that so many Head-fi members share the same addictions. USN member in the house!_

 

Head Phones & Hi-Fi - check
 Watches - check
 Flashlights - ??
 Knives - check
 Coffee-Fi - ??

 Yup, welcome aboard head-fi, knife-fi, flashlight-fi, watch-fi, and coffee-fi.

 Oh yeah, bicycle-fi, car-fi, computer-fi, etc...

 Sorry about your wallet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kevin


----------



## guitarman19853

Woot had a SOG Trident for $30 in the last woot off and mine just arrived yesterday! I gotta say, I'm now addicted to this assisted opening thing.


----------



## Punnisher

I just got a Spyderco P'kal for myself and a ladybug for a friend. Both very cool.

 My friend is in Colorado and visited the Spyderco headquarters there. I might have him pick me up a Spyderco Native or a Spyderco Manix. The Manix is an absolute monster. Extremely heavy but very solid with the thickest blade I've ever seen.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might have him pick me up a Spyderco Native or a Spyderco Manix. The Manix is an absolute monster. Extremely heavy but very solid with the thickest blade I've ever seen._

 

They don't make the old Manix any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Manix 2 isn't quite the same. Size is closer to the Manix 83mm, blade stock is significantly thinner, grind is now saber instead of full flat, and fit and finish isn't even in the same zip code. Good knife, great value, but not quite up to the level of the old Manix. Then again, a NIB Manix 2 runs about half of what a NIB Manix 83mm does...

 The S90V/CF Manix 2 is a different story. Fit and finish is still sub par, but it's amazing what a FFG S90V blade will do for a design.


----------



## Punnisher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They don't make the old Manix any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Manix 2 isn't quite the same. Size is closer to the Manix 83mm, blade stock is significantly thinner, grind is now saber instead of full flat, and fit and finish isn't even in the same zip code. Good knife, great value, but not quite up to the level of the old Manix. Then again, a NIB Manix 2 runs about half of what a NIB Manix 83mm does...

 The S90V/CF Manix 2 is a different story. Fit and finish is still sub par, but it's amazing what a FFG S90V blade will do for a design._

 

Oh yeah that's what I meant. Manix 2.

 He has one of each. Standard and s90v/cf. Incredible knife. The standard one is about as cool, but much heavier due to the non-skeletonized handle. I'll probably get one eventually.


----------



## appophylite

Alright! It finally arrived today!






 The Victorinox Rescue Tool I got from my company as a recognition award.

 First off, I have never owned a Swiss Army knife, be it Victorinox or Wenger, that has ever been quite this large physically. Most of the ones I have owned have always been small enough that you could hide the entire handle in your fist when holding it. Nonetheless, this tool was pretty impressive when I rolled it out of the packaging. The yellow scales have a nice textured feel to them that makes them much easier to grip than the older smooth red scales are. Plus, this material is extremely phosporescent. I thought the glow-in-the-dark deal was gonna be more of a gimmick than anything else, but was very impressed when I let it charge under the light for little more than a couple of minutes and then watched it glow strongly in the dark. Very useful when working in poor lighting!

 Here's a pic with the main blade extracted:






 Main blade is about 3.5" in length and has a hole in the blade enable one-handed opening. The blade also has a liner lock, which is the first time I am experiencing this type of lock in a SAK. I have to say, I'm impressed by it as well!

 Pic with all the main blades extracted:






 Surprisingly enough, since the flat head screwdriver can be used as a prybar as well, Victorinox saw fit to make the liner lock for the main knife as a liner lock for the screwdriver as well. That way, it can't pop closed during an emergency when using it to pry things! The other two blades are also pretty cool: the one on which the blade is convex is a disc saw, for cutting through laminated glass and the blade which is concave is a seatbelt cutter. Both are also capable of being opened one handed using an extension on the end to pry them open and both are also extremely sharp. I have no doubt that one could put both to use in other circumstances as well. The disc saw is also completely removable so when it wears down, it can be pulled and a new blade can be popped in to replace it!

 Pic of the remaining blades:






 In this pic you can see the phillips head screwdriver as well as the reamer/punch: typical fare for most of the larger SAKs. But the other interesting blade is up towards the top of the knife. It's the window breaker. Also removable like the disc saw when it wears down. All in all, I'm very impressed by this knife. While its too large to keep on me as my EDC, I have it stowed in my car at all times now as a perfect tool for roadside emergencies.

 Here it is with the remainder of my SAKs:






 From Left to Right: Victorinox Classic SD, Wenger Classic SD, Victorinox Pocket Pal, Victorinox Spartan and Victorinox Rescue Tool

 Since, I had the camera out, I decided to be shameless and snag a couple of pics of all the other knives/multitools I had on me at the moment:






 Gerber Suspension Multitool
 Leatherman Surge Multitool
 Leatherman Micra Multitool






 CRKT M16-14Z
 CRKT Thunderbolt II
 CRKT Pazoda
 CRKT M16-10KZ
 Spyderco Ladybug
 Kershaw Leek-Alaska Statehood 50th Anniversary Special Edition (more of a shelf queen than anything else)


----------



## kwkarth

Very cool!! Congrats!


----------



## appophylite

Thank You!


----------



## Old Pa

Some modern Moras:






 And a few big knives:


----------



## cyberspyder

Are those the original Camillus Beckers or Kabar beckers?


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those the original Camillus Beckers or Kabar beckers?_

 

The long one is marked "BK&T Camillus, New York USA" and appears to be powder-coated

 The Machax is marked "Becker MACHAX" and "BK&T Cincinnati USA" which I believe was the original pre-Camillus production and appears to be blued. Its sheath is significantly more detailed and complex and the instruction sheet is signed by Ethan Becker.


----------



## appophylite

Sweet Moras, Old Pa!

 Man, I need to find a good dealer online to pick up a Mora through. I've got a Spyderco here in town with my name on it that I need to snag before someone else does, but a nice fixed blade Mora might carry better when I'm out in the woods than my M16


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, I need to find a good dealer online to pick up a Mora through._

 

I get my Moras on Ebay through the dealer amos8345; she's been great.


----------



## leftnose

Funny this thread should come to the top today; this was just dropped off by UPS.


















 You gotta love the Benchmade packaging. They come just so sharp out of the box, too.

 I bought this to replace a Kershaw that was stolen for EDC. It might be a tad bulky for that, though. The steel liner on the inside of the scales, though adding strength and a nice heft to the knife might make it a bit too fat. I think I'll check out a Mini-Griptillian.


----------



## Pincher

Nice edge leftnose.


----------



## Pincher

I've a Benchmade 525, but with a black blade.


----------



## jfindon

Man I want a new knife. I guess I'll go back to Benchmade since my 710 still feels the most solid out of these three:






 I just don't know which one.


----------



## Old Pa

Got one of these in the pipe:






 Bark River Knife & Tool Mini Northstar in antique stag. I'm gettin' antsy!


----------



## fenixdown110

Anyone own or see one of these in person?

 G.R.A.D. .22 RS Knife Gun


----------



## music_man

hehe, i just discovered this forum. for non customs i just love all the pretty little william henry's! why is chris reeve still using s30v? i mean even spyderco is onto zdp189 for like a year already! i carry my nice mnandi. the wh's are safe queens.

 i am not really into big knives, besides when i actually need to cut something 'ya know?

 hmm. now i just need to find the surefire thread lol.

 music_man


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, i just discovered this forum. for non customs i just love all the pretty little william henry's! why is chris reeve still using s30v? i mean even spyderco is onto zdp189 for like a year already!_

 

ZDP189's attributes are a poor match for a hard use folder as it's toughness and corrosion resistance are far inferior to S30V. It's a nice match for the knives that Spyderco and William Henry use them in, but definitely not the ticket for a Sebenza or an Umnumzaan*. 

* Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone own or see one of these in person?

 G.R.A.D. .22 RS Knife Gun_

 

Considering that it mates an impossibly difficult to use firearm with a knife of dubious utility and requires tax stamp, I doubt many own, or have seen for that matter, one of those.


----------



## solidsnake

CRKT M16 for the win


----------



## music_man

thats the nicest knife crkt makes imo. to me most of their knives are lower quality.

 hey guys, does anyone know a super high end maker that makes 2-3" knives of damascus in the style of william henry? i think if you are going to spend a few thousand on a limited wh your money might be better spent on a custom. of course that is now in retrospect lol.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Nice M16 solidsnake! I've got a larger 14Z and a smaller 10KZ, but both only have the single flipper instead of the double flipper like yours.

 I think the sickness has found me once again. For no relevant reason, I found myself walking into my local outdoors outfitting store. about 15 minutes later, I found myself walking out with a new acquisition that I had apparently determined I needed/wanted:






 Yup...for all those who remember my first couple of posts in this thread somewhere near 2 years back, I finally bought the large Spyderco I claimed I would. I had been quite keen on replacing my old, useless knife with a Spyderco after many forum-posters recommended them. Of course, right about then, I bought a CRKT to tide myself over, and then progressed to buy about 4 more. I didn't even look at Spyderco again until I found a small Ladybug for sale in another outfitting store. I jumped on it and when I popped the blade open, I immediately realized why so many people are so happy with their Spydercos. In any case, I now finally have one! And with that, the sickness has been contained (temporarily I fear though...I just found that my local Fred Meyers has started to carry the Benchmade Griptillian for a decent price......Nooooo!)


----------



## jfindon

I think my next knife may be an Emerson... thinking about the CQC-8.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solidsnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CRKT M16 for the win_

 

yeah, that is one nice effing knife. I've cut down 6" trees with mine.


----------



## mellojello

I own a couple of these babies, but for some reason benchmade likes to ship their knives defective

 The two I own are loose at the pins, which keep me from flipping it and having fun. Cause when they're loose when flipping, it damages the washers that are in between the pins. I would tighten it myself, but they use a special 6 lobe tool which i can't find anywhere!

 I might just call the company, and ship it back saying it was defective when I recieved it, as they're really good with customer service and don't ask for receipts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope the new one the send isn't loose too


----------



## music_man

oh my, i would seriously injure myself with a balisong lol. that is cool if you can flip it without loosing a hand. not me.

 music_man


----------



## TheMarchingMule

A few weeks ago, I was finally rewarded for carrying a knife around every day. A baby bird was trapped in some netting on a fruit bush, and it was freaking out. The netting it was tangled it was a double layer or something, so it was hopelessly stuck in there.

 My father held part of the net with the bird in his hand, while I sawed off the other end with a Benchmade 943SBK, and managed to free it. It was a great feeling watching it fly away.

 The only frustrating part was when I flicked the blade out, my sister almost yelled, "Oh my God, that's a switchblade!"


----------



## music_man

themarchingmule, you are a very good person for what you did!

 once a bird was stuck between two pieces of a metal chiar and it was struggling. i first poured antiseptic on it's talon before i freed it. it's talon was badly injured though. i hope it did ok. that was over 30 years ago but if it was healthy it could still be alive today! birds live a long time and parrots can live up to over 90 years! i love birds and all animals. it is nice to hear a knife was used to help rather than harm.

 music_man


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mellojello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own a couple of these babies, but for some reason benchmade likes to ship their knives defective

 The two I own are loose at the pins, which keep me from flipping it and having fun. Cause when they're loose when flipping, it damages the washers that are in between the pins. I would tighten it myself, but they use a special 6 lobe tool which i can't find anywhere!

 I might just call the company, and ship it back saying it was defective when I recieved it, as they're really good with customer service and don't ask for receipts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope the new one the send isn't loose too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not defective as the design is made to be adjustable. What you really need to do is buy a set of Torx screwdrivers and a bottle of blue Loctite and adjust them yourself. Benchmade sells a kit with the appropriate Torx head sizes under the 'Benchmade Blue Box Knife Service Kit' name.

 I wouldn't send them in as even if Benchmade does adjust it for you, the screws will work themselves loose again if you keep flipping it. Might as well learn how to do it yourself.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only frustrating part was when I flicked the blade out, my sister almost yelled, "Oh my God, that's a switchblade!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

One good reason why I got used to doing a two handed opening around non-knife people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sense in scaring othes too much.


----------



## music_man

they call them "sheeple".

 music_man


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they call them "sheeple".

 music_man_

 

I think "Non-Knife People" (NKP) is a better term. "Sheeple" is too demeaning, IMO.


----------



## music_man

yeah, i said "they" as in the hard core knife folks. i don't personally insult people. i don't even have this issue though. i never carry anything over 3". like all william henrys and mnandi's,,umfaan etc. people actually comment that they never saw a knife like that. i say you mean a "pretty" one. they say, uh-huh.

 anyhow i meant no offense. sorry.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Yeah, I've started doing like marvin. My standard EDC when I am home is usually a CRKT M16 and with their Carson Flipper, they can open so fast that it almost looks like I pulled out a switchblade. As such, I usually use the Flipper only when I am alone or with friends who are familiar with knives. Otherwise, I just open it two handed with the knurled knobs on the sides of the blade when I am around people who might be easily spooked.


----------



## Old Pa

I've been on a bushcraft and Scandi knife bent of late. Here are two of Wood Jewel Knives' (Kolari, Finland) traditional Sami designs:







 The Sami people are Europe's oldest indigenous tribal people which have a natural homeland above the arctic circle in northern Norway, Sweden, Finland and the Kola Peninsula of the Russian Republic. Referring to Sami as Lapps or Lapplanders is the derogatory equivalent of referring to Innuit as Eskimoes. Sami traditionally hunt, fish, and herd reindeer, which are virtually the same as elk but domesticated. The larger knife is used for building structures, firewood, and butchering. The smaller knife is used for just about everything else. Both have carbon steel blades with very sharp secondary bevels, shiney primary bevels and the remainder of the blade largely unfinished rough and black with forging marks as it emerged from final heat treatment (Rockwell @ 59). Stainless is held to have some problems with fracturing in the deep cold. Handles are curly birch and other woods with reindeer horn being incorporated into the smaller knife's handle. Wood is held to grip the hand better in the cold. Serious working tools from a serious knife culture.


----------



## mellojello

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not defective as the design is made to be adjustable. What you really need to do is buy a set of Torx screwdrivers and a bottle of blue Loctite and adjust them yourself. Benchmade sells a kit with the appropriate Torx head sizes under the 'Benchmade Blue Box Knife Service Kit' name.

 I wouldn't send them in as even if Benchmade does adjust it for you, the screws will work themselves loose again if you keep flipping it. Might as well learn how to do it yourself._

 

Last time I did ship the bm42 so they can tighten it, it was perfect, not too loose or too tight... then within a few hours of playing with it, it went back to it's loose self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am i going to have to be tightening these things everyday?


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mellojello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last time I did ship the bm42 so they can tighten it, it was perfect, not too loose or too tight... then within a few hours of playing with it, it went back to it's loose self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am i going to have to be tightening these things everyday?_

 

Tighten + Loc-Tite its the way to go to keep good tension over a longer period of time. Make sure its the blue stuff, afaik the red one is alot harder to remove/permanent


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mellojello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last time I did ship the bm42 so they can tighten it, it was perfect, not too loose or too tight... then within a few hours of playing with it, it went back to it's loose self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am i going to have to be tightening these things everyday?_

 

Loctite 242 applied to the screws before reinstalling them will hold and do the job quite nicely. Evenly coated those screws will not loosen up under anything less than heavy duty or long term use. The red Loctite (254 I believe) will be good if you don't want to worry about them again, but you need to be careful with it because it sets faster than the blue 252 and as gore.rubicon stated, it is significantly closer to permanent than the 242. You'll probably strip the torx screws trying to undo them if you make a mistake. Stick to the 242 and you should be good for quite a while.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mellojello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am i going to have to be tightening these things everyday?_

 

Not if you degrease the screws and their holes with rubbing alcohol before the blue thread glue. They won't move. After that, it's only as you wear down the steel pivot surfaces.


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few weeks ago, I was finally rewarded for carrying a knife around every day. A baby bird was trapped in some netting on a fruit bush, and it was freaking out. The netting it was tangled it was a double layer or something, so it was hopelessly stuck in there.

 My father held part of the net with the bird in his hand, while I sawed off the other end with a Benchmade 943SBK, and managed to free it. It was a great feeling watching it fly away.

 The only frustrating part was when I flicked the blade out, my sister almost yelled, "Oh my God, that's a switchblade!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great story man, it's a great feeling pulling out a blade for a righteous purpose like that. 

 Can't believe I just discovered this thread. Who's on Bladeforums too?


----------



## komi

For different purpose 

 .


----------



## Silencer23

Is this a good durable knife ?


 Smith & Wesson Homeland Security


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Silencer23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this a good durable knife ?


 Smith & Wesson Homeland Security 




_

 

Smith & Wesson make good revolvers, but look elsewhere for knives. My favorite production folders are almost all from Spyderco, Benchmade, Kershaw, and Emerson. Mozy on over to bladeforums and put up a thread in General Discussion listing your needs and intended uses, the gang will set you up right.


----------



## ambee

sorry guys, but here's the knife for real men:






Amazon: Wenger - The Giant Knife

 but please watch out! german amazon users criticize that the particle accelerator is hard to reach and the flux converter is missing. furthermore the landing deck of the aircraft carrier is ten meters too short (at least you can recover you F-18s with the crane), the integrated pizza oven has no circulation function, the fire ladder doesn't reach the ground from the seventh floor and it got only three integrated corkscrews.

 the customer made pics are also pretty nice: (click)

 i think this knive, together with the 3 wolves shirt and this cd is the best combination of mass destruction weapons you can get.


----------



## Zodduska

Here's my Togiharu hammered damascus Petty knife from Korin. I have the Gyutu on order too but it was out of stock.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I'm a fan of the heft of German iron in the kitchen but this is pretty darn nice!


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Silencer23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this a good durable knife ?


 Smith & Wesson Homeland Security 

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/5/7...6551735_tp.jpg_

 

I concur with Kenix, S&W make good firearms, but knives look elsewhere. If your looking for durable I say go with Strider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my Togiharu hammered damascus Petty knife from Korin. I have the Gyutu on order too but it was out of stock.

http://jjmiller.smugmug.com/Things/F...88_jApf2-L.jpg_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a fan of the heft of German iron in the kitchen but this is pretty darn nice!_

 

x2


----------



## Lazerboy2000

My RAT Cutlery collection. I cannot recommend these knives enough for anybody looking for a no-nonsense, hard working and extremely well made. The F/F is always excellent and you cannot beat the RAT Cutlery Warranty! www.ratcutlery.com if anybody's interested.

 ESEE Zippo
 RC-4
 Limited Edition Rat Pack #36 RC-3
 Dogtag


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a fan of the heft of German iron in the kitchen but this is pretty darn nice!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2_

 

Thanks. I see what you're saying about the German cutlery, even though this is a western style knife the handle is a bit undersized from what I'm used to and it is quite light.. dangerously sharp though.


----------



## music_man

that s&w looks kind of like a strider. not the same though lol.

 music_man


----------



## marvin

My large folders (and a Busse). The ones that see the most pocket time are the Jeff Hall Phalanx (4th down), Spyderco Chokwe (5th down) and Spyderco Military (7th down). Ther others are just a tad bit excessive for EDC. The shortest blades here belong to the ZT300s (2nd and 3rd) at 3.75".


----------



## Gatto

just barely legal in NY, I carry it everywhere. If you push the prongs correctly and flick it pops right out no trouble.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Are there Klingon inscriptions anywhere on it to tell us the brand?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there Klingon inscriptions anywhere on it to tell us the brand?_

 

Haha. Looks more like something a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle would carry though, IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd imagine those prongs get caught in your pocket every time, Gatto? Looks like a real pain to handle...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha. Looks more like something a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle would carry though, IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd imagine those prongs get caught in your pocket every time, Gatto? Looks like a real pain to handle..._

 

It's designed to grab on and open as you quickly remove it from the pocket.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's designed to grab on and open as you quickly remove it from the pocket._

 

Oh, like the Emerson openers. I have a Spyderco that can do that...have to tug it out hard though if you want to work.


----------



## jonhapimp

Just ordered a Kershaw Black Vapor II Serrated Knife
 off of amazon before i remembered about this thread,
 Is it a good knife?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 just barely legal in NY, I carry it everywhere. If you push the prongs correctly and flick it pops right out no trouble._

 

Cool what's the name of it?


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's designed to grab on and open as you quickly remove it from the pocket._

 

exactly, it doesn't get caught at all

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Just ordered a Kershaw Black Vapor II Serrated Knife
 off of amazon before i remembered about this thread,
 Is it a good knife?


 Cool what's the name of it?_

 

it was designed by Tom Anderson, he makes all sorts of cool fantasy inspired weapons


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

How many of you guys get the BUDK catalog? I do. Gotta stop buying all those sword canes...


----------



## iamthecheese

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many of you guys get the BUDK catalog?_

 

Guilty...


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it was designed by Tom Anderson, he makes all sorts of cool fantasy inspired weapons_

 

Man ,Tom Anderson also makes an awesome pen, too bad i cant afford it


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered a Kershaw Black Vapor II Serrated Knife off of amazon before i remembered about this thread, Is it a good knife?_

 

It's a good knife considering the compromises necessary to survive in the ~ $20 price range.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man ,Tom Anderson also makes an awesome pen, too bad i cant afford it_

 

oh yeah? I love pens but I've never seen his


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a good knife considering the compromises necessary to survive in the ~ $20 price range._

 

Thx


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh yeah? I love pens but I've never seen his_

 







 All titanium with a tritium insert


----------



## cyberspyder

Tom Anderson?


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom Anderson?_

 

Can't go wrong with Tom when it comes to titanium


----------



## cyberspyder

Just wished it was more affordable...his cane and cigar holders are spectacular.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wished it was more affordable...his cane and cigar holders are spectacular._

 

Yah, not to mention his wicked medieval weapons, i wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those


----------



## Kenix

I've now seen pens and flashlights with tritium inserts.

 Who's got a blade with one (or 10)?


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've now seen pens and flashlights with tritium inserts.

 Who's got a blade with one (or 10)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pimped out Striders with tritium thumbstuds and hangles


----------



## cyberspyder

Are you on USN?


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wished it was more affordable...his cane and cigar holders are spectacular._

 

Has anyone dealt with this dealer, seems cheap to me?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone dealt with this dealer, seems cheap to me?_

 

Sounds about right. Tom Anderson does a lot of licensing deals with sword like object makers and ~ $30 is about right for a sword like object. Cold Steel's sword canes would be about the cheapest ones I'd be comfortable poking something with.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you on USN?_

 

Yup still lurking tho =\


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds about right. Tom Anderson does a lot of licensing deals with sword like object' makers, and ~ $30 is about right for a sword like object.._

 

Thanks for that. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha 2 different tom andersons_

 

I see.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Well Tom Anderson designed products, and Tom Anderson made products.


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Tom Anderson designed products, and Tom Anderson made products._

 

Yeppo, I see what you mean know. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah, his original Ti stuff is unobtanium for me, can't seem to come up with enough cash


----------



## SonicBrewtality

My current every day carry is this:






 RAT Cutlery DPx H.E.S.T
 Great blade, pry bar pommel, wire break notch, hollow handle, bottle opener. It feels like your hand was made to hold it, it is so comfortable.


----------



## mbriant

I found this interesting:

The Roman Army Knife: Or how the ingenuity of the Swiss was beaten by 1,800 years | Mail Online


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found this interesting:

The Roman Army Knife: Or how the ingenuity of the Swiss was beaten by 1,800 years | Mail Online_

 

That reminds me of when I went camping with my Boy Scout Troop and the den mother requested a full mess kit in each pack. My parents brought back something just like that that had two fold-out knife blades, spoon and fork.


----------



## Silencer23

What's a good knife you can find on Ebay/DealExtreme up to 50 dollars (preferably less ) that WILL HOLD YEARS OF ABUSE ? 

 It needs to have around 4" blade, doesn't have to be serrated, and comfortable handle for various jobs. Anything from carving wood to cutting meat.



 I need a quick recommendation... 

 thanks !


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Silencer23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a quick recommendation... 

 thanks !_

 

In a fixed blade, look at the Scandi Moras, either a 2000 or a clipper. Excellent inexpensive general use knives.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

My every-day carry, the Cold Steel Espada:






 Here it is with my Condor Jungle Bowie:


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_deal of the day, Boker "bowie" (well maybe but still) $33.00 at Knife Center_

 

Nice. I just ordered that knife's little brother, the 6" model with black wood handle. Still $33.


----------



## Silencer23

Will this hold a 6 month trip to the south american forests ? 
 SOG Fusion






 I decided to go Fixed Blade... Up to 50$. 
 Anything else ? Perhaps that Boker Bowie in the post above me ? It's also around 40-50 dollars.


----------



## cyberspyder

You should get RAT cutlery knife (or E.S.E.E, as they're called now). Another better option to the SOG Seal is a Becker (Kabar).

 Brendan


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Becker makes basically indestructible knives. A little more than $50, but well worth it. Here's my Becker Brute.


----------



## Silencer23

Looks like a TANK ! Hehe
 Bill, that Bowie you ordered goes for around 40-50 dollars and it looks great and solid, would you say it's a good multipurpose durable knife as well ?


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Silencer23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a TANK ! Hehe
 Bill, that Bowie you ordered goes for around 40-50 dollars and it looks great and solid, would you say it's a good multipurpose durable knife as well ?_

 

So far, I've seen only a photo. I'll tell you my impressions when it arrives, which UPS says will be tomorrow (usually around 1pm EST).


----------



## Silencer23

Great, subscribed !


----------



## cyberspyder

My EDC for this month.


----------



## DarkSpoon

this is my EDC knife. The Spyderco Persistence with G10 handle. I love this knife. i dont think you can do much better for the price(~$40).


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is my EDC knife. The Spyderco Persistence with G10 handle. I love this knife. i dont think you can do much better for the price(~$40)._

 

I stay away from liner locks now...they open and close a bit too easily. The close part never happened to me (yet), but somehow it managed to open inside of my pants and poke a hole out the front.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stay away from liner locks now...they open and close a bit too easily. The close part never happened to me (yet), but somehow it managed to open inside of my pants and poke a hole out the front. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

really? i've carried them for years and never had that happen. you can adjust an allen screw on the blade to make it harder to open to prevent that. at least it poked a hole out the front and not the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## music_man

i think frame lock is my favorite and liner second. same thing really. lockback is said to be the least likely to fail. wh new button lock is aweful. it closes on my fingers all the time.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stay away from liner locks now...they open and close a bit too easily. The close part never happened to me (yet), but somehow it managed to open inside of my pants and poke a hole out the front. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ever tried some of the double lock knives out there like the CRKT M16 line? They've got a liner lock, but they also have an Lake And Walker Lock mechanism that activates a spring when the blade is open and kicks a little metal flap behind the liner lock so the liner cannot disengage until you pop that secondary lock out of the way. I've had my 3 such knives for about a year now and haven't had a problem with them yet.

 Some of my cheap Winchester throw-arounds with liner locks do have the problem you mention though...ergo why I don't like using them.

 I do want to snag an Opinel at some point in time, because they are so cheap and look good quality but I want to see how well their locking collar behaves.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

The Cold Steel Espada Series knives have their Tri-Ad lock. It was the sound of that lock engaging, in one of their videos, that convinced me to buy. It's harder to close one-handed than a liner lock, but that was a pretty easy habit to change. It still opens easily one-handed.


----------



## cyberspyder

But it's Cold crap, wouldn't buy it even if it was the last knife on earth.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But it's Cold crap, wouldn't buy it even if it was the last knife on earth._

 

Interesting opinion. Haven't heard it before. Please illuminate me on your reason.


----------



## dfkt

Found the knife a friend of my grandfather made a long time ago by hand. It's a classical Austrian hunting knife style. Steel is from Böhler, handle is made from deer antlers, rivets are copper.


----------



## Palpatine

Any recommendations for a sheathed knife ( size, etc . ) I can use for protection when taking my daughters and dog for a walk in the woods?


----------



## Bill St. Clair

I misread the UPS tracking page. My new Boker Bowie is due on 2/9, which is tomorrow, not today. Have patience, Silencer23.

 You might consider Condor Tool & Knife. Cheaper than a Becker, but still mighty tough. The double-bladed bowie in my photo I got mostly for show, but they have some more practical models.

Condor Tool & Knife

 Carried by both KnifeCenter and Smokey Mountain Knife Works (where I got my Jungle Bowie).

Knife Center: Condor Tool & Knife
SMKW Knives: Condor® Tool & Knife


----------



## cyberspyder

Because Lynn Thompson is a lying POS who rips upon other makers. His knives are plainly, absolute crap. You can do better by buying Spyderco, Emerson, Strider, CRKT, Kershaw and the likes. His business ehtics and model leaves ALOT to be desired. Not worth the price at all.


----------



## Silencer23

No problems Bill ! I will be interested mostly in durability (Your opinion on what kind of abuse it should be able to survive at least) and practical use (Quality of blades, how grippy it is, will the wood break, etc) 

 It's either that Bowie, or a Buck 119 ! Maybe both


----------



## Bill St. Clair

The Boker Bowie arrived. Looks fine. Feels good in the hand. Pretty sharp. Seems pretty tough. But I'm not hot on the build. Wood handle with a hole in the center for a long bolt, which is screwed in with a Phillips screw on the end. It was a little loose when it came. Probably would benefit from some loctite. I'm not going to return it, but I think I'd prefer the Buck, for a few dollars more.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/st...l.html?s=BU119


----------



## Silencer23

Great mini review and pictures, that helped a lot, thanks !!
 Don't like the screw thing either, but damn, that is a badass looking knife


----------



## music_man

cold steel is well known as trash. boker on the other hand, their damast is incredible. it is not so pretty like wh but it keeps an edge longer than s30v or zdp189 imo.

 music_man


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Lack of full tang in that fixed blade, is a fail in my book. Why bother with the size of a fixed blade if you don't even get the toughness of a full tang? Am I missing something here?


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lack of full tang in that fixed blade, is a fail in my book. Why bother with the size of a fixed blade if you don't even get the toughness of a full tang? Am I missing something here?_

 

I must agree here. One of the benefits of a fixed blade is sturdiness, so in that regard, I'd significantly favor a full tang rather than that bolt on the Boker.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

I too was dumbfounded when I saw the design of the Boker Bowie. I thought everybody had figured out by now that a fixed blade knife must have a full tang. Period.

 Here's a blurry closeup of the connection between the bolt and the knife proper, including the screw at the end of the handle. It relies on a solder joint.


----------



## music_man

that stinks. i cannot believe of all companies boker would not put a full tang. maybe that is one of their real inexpensive knives they make? that screw looks like poo. sorry.

 music_man


----------



## Bill St. Clair

You got it, music_man. This is a cheap made-in-china knife. Boker's more expensive fixed-blade knives have full tangs.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bill St. Clair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I too was dumbfounded when I saw the design of the Boker Bowie. *I thought everybody had figured out by now that a fixed blade knife must have a full tang*. Period._

 

You'd figure! When even the cheap $8 Winchester fixed blades my parents bought as a gag from Walmart for me have a full tang, I don't see why Boker would even waste time with the screw-on blade. Heck, that solder/weld at the end there looks even worse close-up than it did in the overview pic!

 Still, if it hadn't been for that, nice looking knife, certainly!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cold steel is well known as trash._

 

I would disagree. Cold Steel is basically a marketing company for items manufactured by others. Some of their early tantoes, the San-Mai series and others are excellent. Other, and more recent products, have been directed at pricepoints with more indifferent quality. And some Cold Steel branded products are merely useful third world tools. Boker now, in some of their lines, is also merely a marketing company. In this they have hurt their brand.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lack of full tang in that fixed blade, is a fail in my book. Why bother with the size of a fixed blade if you don't even get the toughness of a full tang? Am I missing something here?_

 

Hidden tangs have been used for centuries without issues. The Mora, Khuhri, Katana, KaBar and plenty of other time tested blade designs are traditionally made with hidden tangs that are significantly thinner than their blades. Properly designed and constructed, hidden tang knives are strong enough for even heavy use.

 The bias against hidden tang knives seems to be a combination of cheap, indifferently constructed hidden tang knives (like the Boker above) turning users off of hidden tangs, and the industry's push towards "hard use" tactical-style knives with features to match.

 /Still, all my fixed blades are full tang.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hidden tangs have been used for centuries without issues. The Mora, Khuhri, Katana, KaBar and plenty of other time tested blade designs are traditionally made with hidden tangs that are significantly thinner than their blades. Properly designed and constructed, hidden tang knives are strong enough for even heavy use._

 

Aren't the successful hidden tang designs of an all-of-one-piece solid construction with the blade? Not some piece of screw rod with a soldered/brazed/welded joint to the blade section? 

 And isn't it any wonder with all the fantasy wannabee knife designs flooding the market that outer appearance is winning out over form-following-function? After all, how many of the knives that decorate this thread are ever going to see active (not to say skilled) practical field use? 

 Just about the highest knife use the average guy around here can consider is EDC, although that's a considerably higher use than false security or wannabee intimidation. Knives should be practical tools, not egoic doppelgangers.


----------



## cyberspyder

I'm confused, would this be part of the 'egoic doppelgangers' you refer to Old Pa?


----------



## ROBSCIX

Nice spyderco. They make a great balisong although a little hard for flipping.

 Are you into balisongs?


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice spyderco. They make a great balisong although a little hard for flipping.

 Are you into balisongs?_

 

Sadly...in Canada no autos(no Microtech =[), or! balis


----------



## music_man

i have some balisongs but if i ever used them i would not be typing this right now lol.

 music_man


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have some balisongs but if i ever used them i would not be typing this right now lol.

 music_man_

 

You mean you would have "shortened" your typing strokes?


----------



## jfindon

I love damascus.


----------



## appophylite

I work on an oil-rig running smart tools every other two weeks, and back in the summer, the Rig supervisor just announced that the company that owns the rig was thinking about going to a no pocket knives policy. Basically, down in the Lower-48 the number of pocket knife accidents that were being reported by roughnecks were on the rise, and the only thing management saw fit to curtail that was to ban pocket knives on rigs (A useless rule IMO: Every roughneck I've ever known owns a pocket knife and uses it extensively when at work). In any case, two weeks back while I was at work, they announced that none of the roughnecks were now allowed to carry their own pocket knife, they were to only carry a company issued 'safety knife' instead-one that would be designed to make the job of using a knife safer for the wielder (???). Well, luckily, as a 3rd party, the rule doesn't apply to me so I get to keep my trusty pocket knife in my pocket when I'm up there, but I was intrigued at the concept of finagling myself a new toy, so I tried my hand at getting one issued (without having to turn mine in), and lo-and-behold, I got lucky and managed to obtain this:






 This then, is the Blackhawk Hawkhook. It isn't a pocket knife so much as a rescue multitool all rolled into one 'blade'. I posted a while back on the Victorinox Rescue Tool I got a few months back that has all sorts of attachments and blades designed to quickly get someone out of a car in an accident. This knife is very similar. on the base of the hook, you can see the small notch for the wire stripper. One the top, there is the larger flat which is supposed to be a combo flathead screwdriver and prybar as well as the smaller tip on the end that is supposed to be the window breaker attachment. Inside the hook there is the curved seatbelt cutting blade and below that there is a serrated segment that the manual claims is for sawing out glass after the window breaker is used to make the initial break. Needless to say that while this may be a very capable rescue tool, many of the guys on the rig are not particularly happy about the fact that this is going to replace their pocket knives.


----------



## CrazyRay

*Here are a couple of my knives with custom sheathes from Kenny Rowe (Rowe's Leather Goods)*

Rowe's Leather Goods

*Randall Model 15 Airman with custom shoulder harness shown with black leather and rattlesnake inlay
*





*Benchmade Balisong shown with natural leather sheath and dark brown shark inlay.*






*I have 15 custom sheaths and 6 belts from Kenny.
 Great guy and nice product!
 No affiliation, just a happy customer.*


----------



## marvin

Just picked up a Spyderco Gayle Bradley and it's proven to be another interesting Taiwanese Spydie. Tool steel blade, stainless liner lock, carbon fiber handle scales in a handy ~3.5" blade length. Once again, excellent build quality, extremely sharp out of the box, and butter smooth action. The ergonomics are standard Spyderco fare with a couple of exceptions. The main one is that the liners protrude from the scales a bit. It adds some much needed grip (the twill CF scales are a bit too smooth), but not sure how comfortable they'd be in extended hard use. Weight is also noticeably higher than the average Spydie of this size. Not much difference in pocket carry, but there's a definite rear weight bias compared to other Spydies.

 I'm starting to think that Spyderco has created a monster with their Taiwanese factories as the blades (Terzoula Slippit, Chokwe, Bradley, Sages) I've handed from them have been as good as the top efforts from their Seki City and Golden Colorado counterparts in build quality and fit and finish for a significantly lower price. Very well done for the Taiwanese.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Needless to say that while this may be a very capable rescue tool, many of the guys on the rig are not particularly happy about the fact that this is going to replace their pocket knives._

 

I figure a bit of education (i.e. "knives aren't prybars", "pointy end thataway", "use the dang cut glove") would have a better effect, but an outright ban certainly sounds like a management solution.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i heard those carbon fiber scales were pretty slick and added not much grip but ive not gotten to hold one. glad to hear someone else back that up.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I figure a bit of education (i.e. "knives aren't prybars", "pointy end thataway", "use the dang cut glove") would have a better effect, but an outright ban certainly sounds like a management solution._

 

That seems to be the biggest problem with certain industries. Rather than fix the actual problem, find the easiest 'solution' to implement. I can bet that within a year, someone is going to hurt themselves with one of these and we'll be looking for some new replacement because these will get banned too...


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Hoplophobes everywhere. Somebody misuses a tool, and they blame the tool.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I just got a BRKT Mini-Canadian yesterday after trading off a BRKT Pro Scalpel 1. I really like it since it has a beefier blade and extra handle length compared to the PS.


----------



## music_man

i don't know about anymore but the last time i was buying spyderco the seki and colorado's were very reasonably priced as well.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Well, here's an interesting comparison: What can $15 get you in terms of knives?

 For $15, you could get all of this:






 My parents were wandering about through stores after New Years looking at all of the remaindered Christmas Sale specials that stores were trying to offload quickly. Apparently, Walmart was selling boxed sets of 3 Winchester knives for $25 dollars for Christmas, and they had so many left over after New Years that they came down as far as $7.50 a box. Since there were two styles, they decided to snag both styles for me since they were so cheap (Oddly enough, unlike headphones, they seem to take the knife hobby in stride). Each set came with one fixed blade knife with included sheath, one small folding blade, and a smaller stockman knife with clip blade and pen blade. Actually, for the cost, these knives aren't all that bad. They look to be made with 440C steel or lesser quality and I doubt they are up to any heavy work, but I think they'll be alright in a pinch. The stockman blades, especially that smaller one with the bone inlay were particularly sharp right out of the box. All in all, a rather pleasant surprise for the money.


 On the other hand, $15 could also net you this:






 That would be the Byrd Catbyrd. As most of you probably know, Byrd Knives are marketed under the Spyderco brand, but are built to be purchased at a lower pricepoint (Spyderco knives with less finish, cheaper materials, but smaller price tags). How any store can get away with selling this for $15 is beyond me: this knife is easily worth closer to the $45 MSRP than that! I snagged it in one of the local outfitter stores when I was looking for a new flashlight and can't believe how much you get for your money. I actually looked this particular knife up online and from what I can tell, it is more or less the Spyderco Tenacious though it typically sells for less (Both have the same dimensions, similar style handle, same blade steel (8Cr13MoV) and same MSRP). The handle is steel with some sort of rubbery feeling insert scales for grip on one side, and the framelock on the other. I haven't actually handled the Spyderco Tenacious, but I expect that the Catbyrd is likely to be heavier feeling in the pocket and in the hand because of the steel scales. Once again though, fantastic knife for the money: the blade definitely screams 'Spyderco' as much as the Endura I have does.


 Speaking of which, someone needs to slap me silly: I really wish the Knife Bug would just die down, but it refuses to: nearly 9 months ago, I went out looking for a new large EDC after I broke my old cheapo and went nearly 2 years without one, and now: I have a myriad of knives floating about from some cheap fixed blades and stockmans, to small EDCs to these 4 that have now made up the primary rotation of my EDC knife when I am home:






 From Top to Bottom:
 CRKT M16-14Z (AUS 8)
 CRKT Thunderbolt 2 (8Cr13MoV)
 Byrd Catbyrd (8Cr13MoV)
 Spyderco Endura 4 (VG-10)


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Here is a fun little shot of my Mini-Rukus from the summit of Cloud's Rest in Yosemite, at just under 10,000 feet. Half dome is over there to the left of the shot, over 1,000 feet lower.


----------



## Armaegis

Has anyone here mentioned Meier Steel? I love some of the pattern welded stuff he's done: Welcome to MEIER STEEL


----------



## CrazyRay

Here are some updated photos of my collection.

*Bud Nealy Aikuchi
*
Welcome to budnealyknifemaker.com

*Steve Corkum/Hawk Knives
*

*Benchmade Balisong
*

*Bugei Swords — Bamboo Katana and Wakizashi*

Japanese Swords, Samurai Swords, Samurai Katana, Japanese Wakizashi, Japanese Weapons

*Randall Model 15 Airman
*


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bugei Swords — Bamboo Katana and Wakizashi_

 

Iaito or live blade?


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Iaito or live blade?_

 

The real thing Towert7.
 Extremely sharp!
 Check out the videos on their website.

Bugei Trading Company | Tameshigiri Videos

*The steel of these blades is folded and forged, then clay coated and heated to a red hot state before being quenched in water. This forms a resilient softer steel body (45-48 RC) with an aggressively hard edge (59 RC). 

 This provides exceptional strength and shock resistance with superior edge holding and cutting ability. Careful polishing reveals the hamon and hada showing off the different crystalline structures of the steel. 

 Our swords clearly show the martinsite edge, the pearlite body, and nioi crystalline structure that lights up on the true hamon. Both the tsuka and the saya are hand made for each individual sword. This attention to detail means that you, our customer, get the best that we can provide.

 We also offer a wakizashi and tanto with fully matching furniture should you want to form a matching set (daisho). Included with each sword are a sword bag and quality cleaning kit we import directly from Japan. And as is true of all of our swords, each sword is carefully hand inspected and fine-tuned by Keith Larman before being offered up for sale.*


----------



## CrazyRay

Bugei Tameshigiri - James Williams

YouTube - Bugei Tameshigiri - James Williams


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The real thing Towert7.
 Extremely sharp!_

 

You're a better person than me then. I still don't have the confidence to move away from my Iaito.


----------



## music_man

those are amazing. is there any use for those other than collecting them? i mean like if you are not a ninja lol.

 i see once again william henry has raised their prices and offered less comparatively. now anyone looking at their top models i strongly advise to go custom. i remember when a wh was limited to 100pcs. and cost $300 in damascus yet! days gone by.

 music_man


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those are amazing. is there any use for those other than collecting them? i mean like if you are not a ninja lol._

 

music_man, I study Iaido. 

*Iaido (ee-eye-doh) is a type of Japanese swordsmanship centered around drawing a sword (katana), quickly dispatching one or more adversaries, and returning the sword to its scabbard. While the name iaido is a twentieth century invention, the art itself has been around for some 400 years.*

 I only use a Iaito (Training Sword) in class.
 The real Katana and Wakizashi is strictly for display at this time.


----------



## CrazyRay

More of my knife collection.

 The knife in the back is an *Extremely rare REKAT Hobbit Warrior — Round Eye Knife & Tool Company *with black rubber handle and *Damascus* blade. Round Eye Knife & Tool Co. first produced these in the mid and late 1990's. Made in USA.

http://www.snipercountry.com/InRevie...bitWarrior.asp

 In front of that knife is the *REKAT Pocket Hobbit *also very rare.

 The knife on the far left is a *Walter Brend/White Wolf automatic*. Very hard to find and rare.


----------



## cyberspyder

Are you on USN?


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Are you on USN?_

 

USN? I don't understand.


----------



## Rockford

just ordered:


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USN? I don't understand._

 

lol nice collection


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rockford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just ordered:




_

 

You live in Canada? you know that thing prolly isnt gonna make it past customs


----------



## marvin

Knifeworks.com has the Kershaw Junkyard Dog for $24.95 (usually goes for ~ $55) if anyone's looking for a good midsized slicer at a reasonable price.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You live in Canada? you know that thing prolly isnt gonna make it past customs_

 

Should make it pass customs unless they're being overzealous. The S&W in question is an assisted OTF and doesn't violate any Canadian laws since the "trigger" is on the blade and not the handle. Not really the most useful thing in the world, but it's an interesting toy.


----------



## Rockford

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You live in Canada? you know that thing prolly isnt gonna make it past customs_

 

Oh it will be fine, it gets shipped to my great aunt's house in Arizona and she mails it to me as a gift with cookies (!!!) without a knife website name on the package lol.

 Next one will be this for a daily carry.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Lucked out yesterday in the Atwood lottery. Snagged my first Atwood blade, the Fixer.


----------



## jfindon

Why Smith&Wesson knives? And resize that picture, it throws the entire page off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just bought a Spyderco Gayle Bradley, it's my first Spyderco and it shipped today. Hopefully it'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## DarkSpoon

lots of knife talk but not much on sharpening. anyone have a favorite set of stones or technique they'd like to share?


----------



## jfindon

I have a Spyderco Sharpmaker and don't like it at all. I'm sure it's me, but I can't hold the damn knives straight to save my life. I want to get the KME Sharpening System since it's about the same as an Apex Edge Pro at half the price.


----------



## marvin

EdgePro Apex for me. Dead simple to use and pretty fast to get an edge to hair popping sharpness. Not too difficult to get a mirror edge either, but usually don't go that far. Only real issue is that it's a bit touch and go with tips and difficult to use with recurves. Also have a SharpM\maker, but can't seem to get anything beyond middling sharpness with one. Reprofiling with one (almost a necessity with Sharpmaker usage) is also a pain.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EdgePro Apex for me. Dead simple to use and pretty fast to get an edge to hair popping sharpness. Not too difficult to get a mirror edge either, but usually don't go that far. Only real issue is that it's a bit touch and go with tips and difficult to use with recurves. Also have a SharpM\maker, but can't seem to get anything beyond middling sharpness with one. Reprofiling with one (almost a necessity with Sharpmaker usage) is also a pain._

 

Exactly, I can get my cheap ass Gerber to shave hair, but other than that it does nothing. The edge is totally uneven because of how hard it is to keep straight, and it's just overall annoying. I certainly don't trust myself to sharpen my BM, I even tried a few passes with my Leek and it made it even more dull.


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



 That's the one I'm looking to buy.


----------



## DarkSpoon

that looks pretty slick. i may end up getting one.


----------



## CrazyRay

Me likes!!!
 How much is it?

 Never mind, I Googled it.


*KME Knife Sharpening System - Standard Kit
*Item# KS-101S
*$79.95
*
 Product Description
 Standard Kit Includes:

 • 1- KME Knife Sharpening System

 • 1- X-Coarse 80 Grit Silicon Carbide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Coarse 120 Grit Aluminum Oxide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Medium 320 Grit Aluminum Oxide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Fine 850-1200 Grit Hard Arkansas Stone

 • 1- 1oz Bottle of Honing Oil

 • 1- Hardshell Case


----------



## appophylite

I really do need to get a better sharpening setup for my increasing collection. Right now I pretty much cheap out with a Lansky Arkansas Stone for unserrated edges which I then finish on a Smith Sharpener with Carbide sharpening angles and ceramic honing angles. The Smith also has a diamond dusted rod for working serrations which I end up utilizing occasionally. I get alright results with them: most of the knives I've worked through them come out pretty darn sharp pretty easily, but I've yet to be able to match the out-of-box sharpness of my Endura on any other knife with my set up.


----------



## CrazyRay

Here is a nice article that I found on the web.
 Scroll down a little to an article by MikeP

Knife Sharpening (NewJerseyHunter.com)


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me likes!!!
 How much is it?

 Never mind, I Googled it.


*KME Knife Sharpening System - Standard Kit
*Item# KS-101S
*$79.95
*
 Product Description
 Standard Kit Includes:

 • 1- KME Knife Sharpening System

 • 1- X-Coarse 80 Grit Silicon Carbide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Coarse 120 Grit Aluminum Oxide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Medium 320 Grit Aluminum Oxide Ceramic Stone

 • 1- Fine 850-1200 Grit Hard Arkansas Stone

 • 1- 1oz Bottle of Honing Oil

 • 1- Hardshell Case_

 

Yeah, not bad at all considering the cheapest Edge Pro is what, $200? Hell, my Sharpmaker was about $60 when I got it, I wish I knew about the KME then.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a nice article that I found on the web.
 Scroll down a little to an article by MikeP

Knife Sharpening (NewJerseyHunter.com)_

 


 Bah, link isn't working for me. Maybe the site is down right now.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bah, link isn't working for me. Maybe the site is down right now._

 

It doesn't work for me either?
 You might be right about the site being down.

 This is what I was looking at.

*Grit Sizes and Common Uses *

*Coarse (200-400 grit*) - Creating the initial edge. Restore and Repair Damaged or Neglected Edges. 
*Medium (600-800 grit)* – All Purpose Sharpening where a heavy edge is desired. Hatchets and larger kinves. 
*Fine (1000-1500 grit) *– The most versatile edge. Good for most hunting, fishing and kitchen applications. 
*Extra Fine (2000-4000 grit)* – For those that want more refinement. Fine woodworking tools, sushi chefs ect. 
*Extra, Extra Fine (6000-8000 grit*) - Extra Fine Polish. Popular with straight razor users. 


*What Kind of Stone? Arkansas, Diamond, Waterstone?* 
 Which stone you use is really a matter of personal choice. Below are a list of popular stones and the pros and cons of each. 

*Arkansas Stones *
*Pros*– Inexpensive, Many grit sizes available, durable, natural stone. 
*Cons* - Slower than most other stones, clog easily, oil required. 

*Diamond Stones *
*Pros* – Faster than any other stone, medium priced, many grit sizes available, durable, no oil needed. 
*Cons* - May remove too much metal from really cheap knives. 

*Belgian Stones *
*Pros* – Sharpen quickly, produce a mirror edge, water for lubrication and clean-up, natural stone. 
*Cons* - More expensive than other stones. Only available in 4000 and 8000 grit. 

*Norton Water Stones *
*Pros* – Sharpen quickly, available in combination stones which provides a good value , water for lubrication and clean-up. 
*Cons* - Must be soaked in water prior to use. Require frequent flattening. 


*What Size Stone?* 
 I recommend a stone at least 2” wide and 6” long. A 3”x8” stone will get the job done more quickly. 

*What Angle is Best*? 
 How sharp you make your knives and tools is a matter of personal taste. There are two factors that should be considered. A steep angle of 10-15 degrees results in an extremely sharp edge but that edge is going to be weaker than a 20 – 25 degree angle. 

*Lower angles (10-15)* should be used on filet knives and razor blades. *Higher angles (15-25) *should be maintained on general purpose knives. 

 Note: One of the biggest problems people have with hand sharpening is holding a consistent angle. I recommend that people new to hand sharpening just let their natural stroke determine their edge. It will make holding that consistent edge a lot easier. My natural stroke gives me about a 15 degree angle and that works for most of what I do with knives. Another trick is to lay the edge of the knife on two coins to establish a 20 degree angle, one coin will get you closer to 10 degrees. 

*How sharp is sharp enough? *
 Again, you can find a lot of different answers to this question but the simplest method I've found is to shave some hair off your arm. A sharp knife should shave the hair off your arm in one pass of the knife. 


*How To Sharpen Knives 
* Ask ten different people how to sharpen a knife and you may get ten different answers and each of these methods are all sworn to as “the only way”. 

 Sharpening is really a very simple process and an easy skill to acquire. All you need to remember is to maintain a consistent angle and apply even pressure while passing the edge evenly over the stone. It’s really that easy! Consistent Angle + Even Pressure = Sharp Edge 

*Creating the Burr* 
 Creating the burr is the most important part of sharpening. The burr is a small, wire edge of metal that curls up from the edge you are sharpening. The trick to sharpening a knife is grinding one side until you can feel the burr and then grinding the other side until you feel the burr again. 

 You will probably not be able to see the burr but you will be able to feel it. Check for the burr by placing the thumb on the opposite edge you are sharpening and gently rubbing your thumb up and away from the edge. You are checking for a very slight wire edge. You will know you have properly ground the edge of a knife when can feel the burr all the way down the length of the blade from the heel to the tip. 


 1. Lay the blade across the knife and raise the back of the knife off the stone to establish your desired angle. 

 2. Draw the blade across the stone in a sweeping motion so that the whole blade passes over the stone from heal to tip. Remember: even pressure and a consistent angle. 

 3. Draw the blade across the stone on the first side 10 times. Turn the knife over and draw the blade across the stone 10 times on the second side. Turn the knife back over to the first side and draw the blade across the stone 9 times. Go back to side two and stroke 9 times. Continue switching from side to side while reducing the number of strokes by 1 until you are drawing the knife 1 time on each side. 

 Note: 10 strokes on each side is a good starting point for a dull knife. On a very dull edge you may want to start with 20 strokes. If you’re just touching up, 5 strokes may be enough. The most important thing is to keep feeling for the burr. Once you have can feel the burr on both sides you have established your edge and you can skip to one stroke on each side. Different steels require more or less strokes. Use your judgment. 

 4. Once you have sharpened your knife on a coarse stone you can move up to a higher grit size to refine the edge to your intended purpose. When refining the edge you might want to start with 5 strokes on each side. 

 Once you have your edge refined you will only have to “touch it up” periodically to keep it sharp. When touching up, you will probably start with 3 strokes on each side and work your way down. 

 All stones become clogged pretty quickly so It’s important to keep the stone clean while sharpening. On Arkansas stones I use CRC or some other light duty oil. On diamond stones I use Windex, Fantastic or one of those types of cleaners. 

 With a little practice you’ll be an expert in no time.


----------



## marvin

Only problem with hand sharpening is that it only takes a moment of inattention to dip the angle a little bit too low and end up with a set of scratches that take forever to get out. Pretty much a don't care on a user, but still kicking myself for marring the wharncliffe blade on my custom ivory slipjoint.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Thanks for that CrazyRay, very informative.


----------



## CrazyRay

Went on a buying spree today!
 Here are my new beauties.

*Custom Pohan Leu Japanese Fighters.*


----------



## jfindon

I got my first Spyderco today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pictures to come.


----------



## CrazyRay

Bought one more.
 Gorgeous knife!
 Highly recommended!!

 Spyderco James Keating Chinook 3


----------



## jfindon

Alright so pictures didn't come out like I had hoped, lighting is too bad in here. Here's one for now:


----------



## kwkarth

Looks like your Ken Onion is leeking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Nice knives)


----------



## gallardo88

whats the 3rd one down in the second pic?


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like your Ken Onion is leeking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Nice knives)_

 

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the 3rd one down in the second pic?_

 

That's a Kershaw Skyline Damascus. I bought it when I wanted a new knife that wouldn't break the bank too much. 






 One more of the Gayle Bradley's carbon fiber:


----------



## Shreknow91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USN? I don't understand._

 


 That would be a no then....



 I just picked up this hunk o' steel from another forum


----------



## cyberspyder

Ahem. Did I say how lucky you were?






 USN (ie, knife/gear mecca to me anyways). Loads of info and good people there, stands for Usual Suspect Network:

Usual Suspect Forums

 Brendan


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shreknow91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be a no then....



 I just picked up this hunk o' steel from another forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...1/P1010354.jpg_

 

That is bad ass! you need to take a night shot to show that trit goodness =D


----------



## Towert7

My collection of 4 knives.











 S&W CK105H:
 Very nice lightweight basic knife. Beautiful ergonomics.






 S&W CK6A:
 My favorite knife. Smooth as butter, amazing ergonomics, and still pretty lightweight.
 S&W can make a very fine knife!
 My choice for protection.










 S&W SW423B:
 A very tight and heavy knife. Nice ergonomics.






 S&W CK5TBS:
 My choice for a daily carry. Very light, small, nice ergonomics.


----------



## Oya?

I just bought this (for no good reason).


----------



## ihrm

Wow, lots of love for SpyderCo here. Great knives, love my endura 4. I also have countless ****ty knives and a few mora survival knives lying around. I'm in the process of making my own now so maybe I'll post pics when I'm done!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

For some silly reason I keep my Spyderco Wayne Goddard Micarta knife in my gun safe and don't carry it anymore, because they are hard to replace, but for 10 years it was my every day carry. Now I carry the Benchmade Mini-Griptilion everywhere, and had to replace it once after I lost it in the movie theater (used it to open a pickle for my daughter and never saw it again).


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Benchmade and Spyderco are definitely quality knives. I've been meaning to dabble in the Kershaw company as well, but I'm also wary of overlapping the knives and their blade style and what they can be used for.

 Kind of a side-story here, but I love eyeballing gadgets that other people have and then starting a conversation with "Is that a 'insert gadget model here'"? Yesterday in class I noticed a flat silver clip outside of a guy's pants pocket. After class when I asked him if it was a Kershaw, he was confused at first, and I had to specify that I meant the knife he was carrying. He had to double-check, but it was indeed a Kershaw, and he said how it was "one hell of a knife."


----------



## appophylite

I love my Spyderco Endura 4 to death and even though I know that it is more easily replaceable than some other models, I always worry about losing it, so for the most part, I tend to avoid EDCing it, and currently EDC my Byrd Catbyrd which, from my online reading, I have determined is pretty much the same knife as the Spyderco Tenacious is terms of manufacturer, blade and blade material.


----------



## LordofDoom

As far as things go, I'm pretty much a knife n00b, but for my first, I purchased a Gerber Crucial yesterday at REI. It's not really a knife, but the knife on it seemed like a pretty substantial part of it.













 (Pics taken with a Pentax K-7 + Pentax 18-55mm SMC Lens)


----------



## DLeeWebb

Read an article in the most recent "Outside Magazine" that rated the Benchmade Griptilian MDP Orange H2O with a partially serrated blade as an editor's pick. I scuba dive so I needed something that was corrosion resistant for use around water. It's made of highly corrosion resistant surgical-grade steel, seems like a nice knife...


----------



## fenixdown110

I just bought myself a Gil Hibben Double Shadow knife to replace my lost CRKT Hammond A.B.C. Operator's knife. It will be missed... I might buy another Hammond down the line again.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Read an article in the most recent "Outside Magazine" that rated the Benchmade Griptilian MDP Orange H2O with a partially serrated blade as an editor's pick. I scuba dive so I needed something that was corrosion resistant for use around water. It's made of highly corrosion resistant surgical-grade steel, seems like a nice knife..._

 

Very nice folder. The Grip is one of the better production all rounders and that one should serve you well.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought myself a Gil Hibben Double Shadow knife to replace my lost CRKT Hammond A.B.C. Operator's knife. It will be missed... I might buy another Hammond down the line again.



_

 

Okay, now that is where I would personally draw the line. What the heck would you use that knife for in the first place?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, now that is where I would personally draw the line. What the heck would you use that knife for in the first place?_

 

Well I collect as well and it makes for a great conversation piece. lol


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice folder. The Grip is one of the better production all rounders and that one should serve you well._

 

Thanks, I have been looking for a knife that would serve my particular needs and I wasn't sure which one to pick. It's good to know that I made an appropriate choice...


----------



## GMF2010

Just picked up a Strider SnG Spear Point with Double Gunner Grips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This knife is an absolute tank!


----------



## cyberspyder

Another SnG owner here.


----------



## tenjintuned

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought myself a Gil Hibben Double Shadow knife to replace my lost CRKT Hammond A.B.C. Operator's knife. It will be missed... I might buy another Hammond down the line again.






_

 

you loser....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i told you to stop playing with knives...


----------



## GMF2010

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Another SnG owner here._

 

And another USN member, I see! I'm relatively new there. I've been lurking since June 09, but just started participating recently.


----------



## tenjintuned

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, now that is where I would personally draw the line. What the heck would you use that knife for in the first place?_

 

hes a dork.. he thinks hes from starship enterprise and he thinks hes a vulcan thats ready to assassinate captain picard


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GMF2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And another USN member, I see! I'm relatively new there. I've been lurking since June 09, but just started participating recently._

 

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Strider owners usually are there LOL


----------



## uzziah

Cabela's -- Kershaw Storm II Knife


 i got mine and i absolutely love it. fantastic craftsmanship. admittedly i'm not an expert, but i'm a Norwegian, whose grandmother game me a foot long fixed blade bear/elk/moose killing blade when she finally decided that at the sprightly age of 74 years old, she was done with the LONG term cross-country skis into the back-country...................i.e. we kick-ass, make great knives, and are born whittling, gutting cod, cracking crab shells, and sharpening blades


 anyway, it's a little big for a pocket knife but not to big. on the other hand it's big enough to threaten an assailant, however for all folks considering their options for safety at home and out and about, consider all your options. of course, for $20 (was like $26 for me total with tax and ship to CA) it's worth having just as a very nice made by one of the few high quality knifemakers in the USA. kershaw, spyderco, gerber (although i'm not a huge fan of them) and a few others. kershaw might must be my favorite.


 anyway, it'd be a crime not to let others in on this deal. they must have a ton of them because this deal was on fatwallet a week ago and it's still up. maybe making room for a new line. but i can attest that this blade is the ****. it locks solid as a rock, it feels great, its wonderfully sharp, got a nice proportion of serrated to straight (not too much serrated like i like)................blah blah blah grab one for yo self


----------



## uzziah

oh, and btw, if you want to ask me questions about the kershaw, don't PM me here, i come here pretty infrequently

 instead email me at:



 bryanbower AT (between f and h) mail .com




 and btw, yes i know that anyone with a brain can figure that code out, that's the point. it's just the bots that go email-address trolling that can't pick it up ( i hope)



 ..........................btw home depot has these really cheap LCD flashlights with a laser pointer in the middle. like less than $4. cheap but the LCD's are pretty bright and damn useful for me as i'm doing doin tons of construction


----------



## n00b

Is there an EDC-fi thread? I don't know if I should post this in watch-fi, pen-fi, flashlight-fi, knife-fi, etc.. so..






 using spyderco leafstorm currently. wondering if i should get some black wilkins grips.. :|


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there an EDC-fi thread? I don't know if I should post this in watch-fi, pen-fi, flashlight-fi, knife-fi, etc.. so..

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/...247b4161ce.jpg
 using spyderco leafstorm currently. wondering if i should get some black wilkins grips.. :|_

 

Start one!

 Btw clean edc


----------



## M3NTAL

With regards to the Kershaw Leek - how does the damascus compare to the s30v (pro's/con's)?


----------



## marvin

Pros: Etched damascus looks better than beadblast S30V, easier to sharpen.

 Cons: Everything else.

 The only reason to get a damascus Leek over any other variant is appearance. (Which is perfectly valid.) Otherwise, the baseline 440A/13C26N/14C28N Leeks will provide similar performance with much better corrosion resistance at half the cost.

 The best bargain in the Leek lineup is the CPM-D2/14C28N composite bladed Leek. Price wise, it slots right between the 14C28N and S30V Leeks. Cutting performance wise, it's a toss up between the CPM-D2 and S30V. Downsides are that CPM-D2 isn't as rust resistant as S30V and the steel handles don't provide as good as a grip as the machined G10.


----------



## M3NTAL

marvin,

 thank you very much for your excellent answer. I kinda got some of that with a quick google search (duh me)

 I handled a leek at the mall and really liked the opening mechanism - it felt really solid and secure.

 I have a SOG Flash II that I like, but it feels a little cheap in my hand and in use and I also have a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian that I love but want a tad bigger. I will eventually get a Ritter model, but for right now I want to kind of try something else from another company I guess.

 I like benchmade's blade sharpening, but I don't like getting a 5 dollar money order. It looks like Kershaw just asks you to send the knife and that is it - pretty cool of them too.

 I'm also not sure if I want another spring assist or not. My mini grip opens just as quick if not quicker than the Flash II.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I didn't like the Flash II either. It had a weird mechanism and I agree it felt flimsy. I remember I got rid of it pretty quickly.

 The Mini-Grip is definitely a "must-have" knife. Its one of the fastest and smoothest knives I've played with. My only gripe is that the pivot screw loosens up pretty easily. Of course a few drops of Locktite would fix this up easily.


----------



## M3NTAL

I've had no issues with any screws coming loose, but I did take a tiny chip out of the blade edge - not sure on what though.


----------



## BlindTiger

my bro in law brought back an Opinel No. 9 from France.
 again, like most new knife purchases, I cut myself.
 Last time my brother brought back a cheap stiletto, I think he brought back a dozen or so. this was pre-TSA.


----------



## Stitch

So i finaly decided to spill some in this topic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 So far i have a buck 110 and 2 multitools.
 I have a kukri inbound tommorow or monday. 
 Took some photo's of the buck and multitools, will make some of the Kuk too. 
 Will post them later

 Just joined bladeforums, which is a mistake similair to joining head-fi....
 Will probably get two ESEE Izula's, one for work and one for home, outdoor use.
 Maybe a RC-4, 5 or 6 later. They realy make great stuff. 
 Their Junglas knife and Light Machete look awesome too, i hate that place as much as i hate head-fi


----------



## DarkSpoon

well i misplaced my Spyderco Persistence i posted in here and it's driving me nuts not having a knife with me. So i went ahead and purchased a Spyderco Tenacious. i really just want my Persistence back but i figured if it ever turns up i wouldn't really want two of them.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I just added a Chris Reeve Mnandi with Cocobolo inlays to the collection. It's a left-handed (I'm a lefty) model, and I'm very pleased with it. Great little knife and it has replaced the Mcusta Damascus/Cocobolo that was my EDC. Also picked up a William Henry which is a terrific knife (I was able to _shave_ with it out of the box), but the Mnandi is a more manageable size and has an incrdible build quality.

 I've been tempted by a few full customs, but these semi-customs are so nice that I'm no sure if the extra money is worth it.


----------



## DarkSpoon

it came in today. that was pretty quick shipping.





 overall it feels about like the Persistence did, the blade is just a different shape. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just added a Chris Reeve Mnandi with Cocobolo inlays to the collection. It's a left-handed (I'm a lefty) model, and I'm very pleased with it. Great little knife and it has replaced the Mcusta Damascus/Cocobolo that was my EDC. Also picked up a William Henry which is a terrific knife (I was able to shave with it out of the box), but the Mnandi is a more manageable size and has an incrdible build quality.

 I've been tempted by a few full customs, but these semi-customs are so nice that I'm no sure if the extra money is worth it._

 

I love my William Henry knives, they're so well made, of course one can expect them to be good for the dinero. Their new entry level knives are very reasonably priced though and look to be very well made. They mostly use less costly materials than their more expensive knives, but the lower cost materials should lessen the overall quality of the product, just lessens the luxury a bit.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just added a Chris Reeve Mnandi with Cocobolo inlays to the collection. It's a left-handed (I'm a lefty) model_

 

I am a lefty as well, and would love to see pictures of this one, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have always been tempted to order a left Mnandi, but prefer the feel in the hand of the Sebenza knives - I have a custom large left handed with inlays and damascus on order for well over a year now - maybe ready by this summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been tempted by a few full customs, but these semi-customs are so nice that I'm no sure if the extra money is worth it._

 

Same here. I can't justify the price of the full customs when I can get more than decent quality from the likes of Chris Reeve.


----------



## music_man

wh is my favorite. i prefer small sebenza over manandi. it is more robust. for the safe queens wh all the way. i have many wh's i never intend to use. not in a safe though, a display case!

 music_man


----------



## Stitch

I just got teh Sharpmaker in the mail this afternoon. My brother sacrificed his leatherman knife for testing. After watching the dvd i tried it. Piece of cake, it shaved my arm 10 minutes later! After that came the serrated blade of the leatherman, than two of my mom's kitchen knives. 15 minutes for shaving sharp, 20 minutes on real dull blades. My left forearm doesnt have much hair left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it already, when i get the time i will take on my trusty buck.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

If anyone around here is on the fence, or even considering an Edge Pro, let me be the one to push you over the edge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After a few weeks with the Edge Pro Apex, I am nothing if not amazed by the edges it can put on seeming any knife. I've revived a few very blunt old pocket knives, as well as a paring knife whose edge had long since passed the expiration date. And as for my higher quality knives, my Benchmade 615 (S30V) and 950 (CPM-M4) are now sporting some much steeper, smoother edges than they bore brand new. 

 It certainly takes a bit of work on each knife (especially on the very hard tool steels), and a bit of getting used to, but once you are in the zone with the Edge Pro, there is seemingly nothing you can't sharpen.

 I can't recommend it any more highly, whether you want to maintain your existing edges, bring old knives back from the brink of demise, or re-profile your high-end steels to unlock their hidden cutting efficiencies.


----------



## Stitch

I've been eyeing the apex, heard great things about it. Just a bit expensive and im afraid it wont work on my 10 inch kukri with the curves and all.
  After pulling the trigger on the sharpmaker i am very happy with it. Even got my kukri pretty sharp. Doesnt shave, but it slices paper  And cut my finger... Nothing serious, nice clean cut.


----------



## Stitch

This came in the mail. 2 ESEE Izula's. Love them already


----------



## MooTaters

Yeah be careful about laws...if a cop really wanted to be a jerk to me he could probably argue that my spyderco centofante III is illegal.  Law here says something basically about using gravity to deploy which I could being it's just lock back(law obviously made for ballisongs), though I do have to use some force so I'm not completely sure if that would still be under that specific law.  Plus it's considered a concealed(obviously only if you carry concealed) weapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Also no assisted openers for me too since the law obviously meant for switch blades covers assisted openers too.  Laws here and probably most other places are too broad, though that's probably for the best.
   
  Moving on from talking about laws...I love this knife.  Came razor sharp and is just awesome...though I wish I had more cutting tasks for it.


----------



## M3NTAL

What is a good quality and simple swiss army knife type knife?
   
  Looking for things like a blade, scissors, file, maybe tweezers - not too much else - just want something solid for when I need it.


----------



## Marcus_C

How about an actual swiss army knife? I use this one and it does the job for me, I'm sure there'll be one in the range that has everything you want on it.

   
  I've had it now about 5/6 years and other than replacing a set of tweezers I dropped in a deep fat fryer it's as good as new.
   
  Also I have one of these but it's a rigging knife, just thought i'd mention it for the thread as it is brilliant.


----------



## fatcat28037

I carry a Gerber Ultra-Lite with a 2 inch blade.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





marcus_c said:


> How about an actual swiss army knife? I use this one and it does the job for me, I'm sure there'll be one in the range that has everything you want on it.
> 
> 
> I've had it now about 5/6 years and other than replacing a set of tweezers I dropped in a deep fat fryer it's as good as new.
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, even their multitools like the Leathermans are built like battleships and have an exceptionally high level of fit and finish, tho they're a tad weighty.


----------



## marvin

New custom from Ray Laconico came in earlier this week. Ti linerlock, canvas Micarta scales, and 4.125" of full flat ground O-1 tool steel. Not quite as tough, macho, or high speed as some of the options in this price range, but build quality is impeccable and it's a hell of a slicer.


----------



## mrarroyo

Marvin, that is one beautiful knife! However it does not look cheap at all and I would be afraid to use it for fear of scratching it!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote: 





marvin said:


> New custom from Ray Laconico came in earlier this week. Ti linerlock, canvas Micarta scales, and 4.125" of full flat ground O-1 tool steel. Not quite as tough, macho, or high speed as some of the options in this price range, but build quality is impeccable and it's a hell of a slicer.


 

 Other than the grip on the handle, is there anything else stopping you from your hand slipping forward and getting sliced by the blade?


----------



## marvin

Thanks Miguel! The way I figure it, normal wear just adds character to this kind of knife. It was made to be used, and I figure a bit of pocket time won't hurt anything except for resale value.

  Quote:


themarchingmule said:


> Other than the grip on the handle, is there anything else stopping you from your hand slipping forward and getting sliced by the blade?


 

 Nope. But it's not really designed as a 'hard use' folder either. Even though O-1 is a pretty tough blade steel, the blade is too thin and the lock style is not strong enough to qualify it for that type of abuse. It definitely falls into the light/medium duty folder range where it works quite well.


----------



## Stitch

That realy looks like a nice piece of craftmanship.
  Agreed on the character through use.
  I have two RAT/ESEE knives, an Izula and since last friday a RTAK-2. Both have seen some decent use and show traces of hard work.
  A knife is a tool and should be used, if not i dont really see the point i having one in the first place


----------



## Afrikane

These two are my pair of EDCs
   
  The top knife is a Burger EXK 2; Bohler N690 blade, Tiger stripe resin wood handle. From tip to tip is 6.5"  and makes for a very nice light duty EDC.

 The bottom knife is a Sunfish made by Lourens Prinsloo; 12C27  blade, African Blackwood handle, from tip to tip a mere 4.15" which makes it great for the pocket.


----------



## Stitch

Got a new tool this afternoon!
http://www.eseeknives.com/esee_lite_machete.htm
  Havent used it very much yet, only wacked some green vegitation with the factory edge. I love it already!


----------



## Dragunov-21

Work: Gerber AR 3.0
   

  Play: Bradley Kimura II


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Stitch, nice ESEE collection you got there!
   
  You wouldn't happen to be a Rat Packer would you?
   
  I've got an RC-4 and RC-3 RP edition.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Stitch, nice ESEE collection you got there!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be a Rat Packer would you?
> 
> I've got an RC-4 and RC-3 RP edition.


 
   
  Lazerboy, thats a familiair name 
  RP #709  basb is my forum name on BF.
  ESEE Forums is the only BF section i visit on daily interval.
  This weekend i was camping and put my lite machete to some good use. An incredible tool! 
  The belly took some terrible beating thought... Here's the thread http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=747374


----------



## ROBSCIX

I like balisongs myself.  That KII posted is a nice one for the price, I like the BM42's myself.  If you can still find one.


----------



## SDDL-UP

For folders the Benchmade RSK Mk1 (Ritter Survival Knife) is my No.1 choice.  You'd have a tough time convincing me that a better folder could be had for less than $200.
   
  For fixed blades I like the Ek knives - 100% pure business IMO.
   
  For a _*really cheap *_folder I like the Gerber LST.


----------



## ccbass

You guys can probably help me.
   
  I've been looking around for weeks for a solid folding knife.
   
  I do a lot of outside work in the summer, and I would also use it for some light hiking, etc. 
   
  Just looking for a good folding pocket knife that won't lose an edge too quickly and won't mind getting into the dirt.  I do a lot of outside work, like spreading mulch, dirt, and other stuff like that, so getting the knife dirty will happen.  Blade length should be short.  Partial serration, or no?  A clip or hole for clipping is a huge plus.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> You guys can probably help me.
> 
> I've been looking around for weeks for a solid folding knife.
> 
> ...


 

 I have about 7-8 folders but the one I carry every day is my Benchmade mini-gryptilian with partial serrated blade.  It's solid, quick to open and close, and stays sharp.  When I lost mine I could have grabbed another one from my drawer, but instead I bought the same knife to replace it (see my posts from earlier).  It's a well spent $80-90.


----------



## ccbass

Where can I buy knives online?  I have no issue spending full price for a quality product, but if I can save a few bucks, that'd be great.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> You guys can probably help me.
> 
> I've been looking around for weeks for a solid folding knife.
> 
> ...


 

 Imho, a great value folder is the Lone Wolf U.S.45 Rosewood folder.
http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products-lonewolf-lc21400.shtml

  or
   
  Lone Wold Blackfoot
http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products-lwolf-lc23800-PLN.shtml

  or 
   
  Lone Wolf Wolfgang
http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products-lwolf-lc23860-PLN.shtml

   
  On a more compact scale:
  The Paul Executive Folder
http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products-poehlmann-lm23410.shtml

   
  There are many other great knives in this price range, but not too many are hand made right here in the US like these.


----------



## ccbass

A bit pricey for me.  I'm looking to spend less than $90 if possible.  I'm a college student.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> A bit pricey for me.  I'm looking to spend less than $90 if possible.  I'm a college student.


 

 In that case, look at CRKT knives.  They're great quality, built offshore.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> A bit pricey for me.  I'm looking to spend less than $90 if possible.  I'm a college student.


 
   
  At the low end (< $40), check out the Spyderco Tenacious if you need a clipped one hand opener. If not, the venerable Buck 110 (standard or EcoLite) is still the gold standard for inexpensive folders. Both can be found on amazon.com. While there are benefits to stepping up the price ladder, either of these knives will give years of good service.
   
  As far as partial serrations go, I'd say no on a short (< 4") blade. Go fully serrated if any of the following statements are true: *a)* you cut a lot of tough fibrous materials *b)* you don't care how ragged your cuts are *c)* you rarely ever sharpen your knife. Otherwise, stick with a plain edge.


----------



## Stitch

www.the-knife-connection.com
www.knivesshipfree.com
   
  Both have great service and shipping and handling.
  Spyderco Delica or Endura for around 65-75 bucks will get you a nice folder. Or a Dragonfly for under 50.
  No experience with Spyderco but their knives are known for quality.
   
  There are more sites but i use these two alot.
   
  +1 on the Buck 110
  I have one for about 5 years now and its a great folder, a bit heavy but its a great knife


----------



## kwkarth

AG Russell is a good retailer as well;
   
http://www.agrussell.com/crkt-folding-knives/c/20689/
   
  Check out the prices.
  How's this for 58 bux?

  Or this for under 40 bux?


----------



## appophylite

CRKT really can't be beat for good knives that come in at absurdly low price-points. I've got a CRKT Pazoda I use in the field as my non-obtrusive, low profile pocket knife and a CRKT Thunderbolt 2, CRKT M16 and CRKT M16 10KZ that frequently rotate into EDC along with my Spyderco Endura and Byrd Catbyrd.


----------



## n00b

sorry it's not a recommendation or anything but i got a new knife and want to share
   

Al Mar Hawk Ultralight


----------



## marvin

Only one once? Very nice. Makes my keychain knife (Benchmade 530) look positively obese.


----------



## n00b

yeah, it's apparently 0.9 oz. it's craaaazy.


----------



## M3NTAL

n00b - is that your blog? I'm going to get myself in financial trouble digging through it!!
   
  What kind of Seiko watch is that? That is pure minimalistic/functional the way I like it.  How much does that knife cost BTW?


----------



## n00b

ya it's my blog. The Seiko is an SRP027K1. I love the minimalism too (the chapter ring is a little loud tho).
   
  i got the knife for 60 shipped NIB by haggling w/ an ebayer. most ppl sell around 55-60 on forums.


----------



## PhoneLover94

Its cool there is a knife sub-area in this massive community! Knives are another hobby of mine =) Currently I have approximately 20, but maybe only 30-40% I use weekly or daily. My main carriers atm are:
   
  **Spyderco Endura FFG (Grey)
  **Cold Steel Rajah I (Beastly folding knife w/ 6" blade   Not sure if this is for selling but just including that I am trying to sell this knife----Asking $140 shipped--New it is like $200-PM me)
  **Ka-Bar Combat Knife (All knife enthusiasts have to have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
  **Mora standard knife (Made in Sweden and SHAVING SHARP and stays like that-Amazing for $10)
   
  Other knives include:
  Authentic Ghurka Khukri
  Sog Flash II
  Kershaw Skyline
  Cold Steel Pocket Bushman
  Many others.......


----------



## peli_kan

I have nothing but the most common knives, and it's likely to stay that way.  
  An Opinel No.8, a Douk Douk, a Mercator K55, and a few Mora's for lending.


----------



## Stitch

Have been thinking about a Mora too. Can't beat it for the money.
  Recently i have been thinking about a ESEE-4 with molle back. Untill i did some research on the BRKT Bravo-1.
 Now i''m struck with a dilemma.....Both excelent knives


----------



## ccbass

I asked about a knife a bit back.
   
  My dad gave me an older [vintage?] wusthof utility knife.  Large blade, small blade, can opener, line cutter?, cork screw, and almost a tiny ice pick? 
   
  Works pretty well, and the smaller blade is damn sharp.  Larger one needs a bit of work.
   
  Never knew they made pocket knives!  I've used their kitchen knives extensively, but never a pocket knife!


----------



## LostOne.TR

just spent about 40 minutes reading that EDC blog/and the links on it.      Going back to it now,  some interesting finds on there.


----------



## Stitch

Bit the bullet and got a Bark River Bravo 1, together with the BRKT Sharpening strop kit at The knife connection.
  This is the color;

   
  Can't wait to use it. Dale has supreme serivce and usualy his stuff takes no more than 5 working days to get over the pond so it shouldn't take very long.
  Pretty stoked tbh


----------



## 129207

Do you guys remember the link to an online store someone posted a while ago? It was this crazy American store that sold ridiculous clawknives, concealed spring knives, fantasy swords and whatnot. I remember people feeling quite guilty for posting that link.  Can't seem to find it anymore. Thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

www.budk.com ?


----------



## 129207

That's the one! Awesome! Browsing through that catalog makes me go "they can't be serious..." & "how awesome is that!?". In an ironic way of course.  
   
  Here in my country it's nigh impossible to obtain weapons of any kind. Very strict laws on the subject. Even the airsoft guns are illegal. Booo!


----------



## cyberspyder

I previously had a ranger green SnG, but I sold that to pave way for this:
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Brendan


----------



## ozz

Still like my Kershaw Whirlwind.


----------



## Goku

Got a butterfly knife from Mexico...cut myself only once..but threw it away...thing is illegal after all..then my friend gave me a switch blade from france...cant seem to get away from these things...regardless gave that away too


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

there's a guy in Poland, who makes amazing knifes:
  www.tlim.net





  blade of the last one was made out of chainsaw chain


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> there's a guy in Poland, who makes amazing knifes:
> www.tlim.net


 
  Very nice knives indeed! Not my taste but still. 
   
   
  I just expanded my inventory with an RC-4.

   
   
  The entire arsenal(except my buck110 but that isnt used much anymore)
  Top to bottom
  ESEE Lite Machette
  Rat-cutlery/ESEE RTAK-2
  ESEE RC-4
  BRKT Bravo-1
  ESEE Izula(2x)

  
   
  Same knives but with steaths


----------



## tacomn

my favorite knife, the balisong


----------



## cyberspyder

With a collection like that you must be a USN'er! Love the WT Karambitsong!


----------



## gore.rubicon

Nice Ring Fighter


----------



## revolink24

I must learn to open a balisong properly some day. I love the fork.


----------



## 129207

*@Tacomn*
  I love the Guinn ring and Jon Kim design on the right. I wish I could buy them in my country.


----------



## jimmyjames8

my new EDC:


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> *@Tacomn*
> I love the Guinn ring and Jon Kim design on the right. I wish I could buy them in my country.


 

 Terry Guinn is a great guy and very skilled at making balisongs.  The balisong laws are crazy IMO but the law none the less. -IMO you can run aorudn carrying a firearm but can get busted for a balisong or auto?


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I must learn to open a balisong properly some day. I love the fork.


 

 Go to, the Flipping arena.  That is where some of the best flippers in the world hang out and discuss everything balisong.
  They have lots of tutorial videos..etc.  It just takes practice and those guys you see that are unbelievable have out in the practice time.
  It helps to have examples and tutorial video to show you what is possible.


----------



## jfindon

I really want a new knife but I can't find one I like.  I love the Emerson CQC-8 but there's a big thread on BladeForums around their QC (or lack thereof).  The fanboys seem to think that because it's such a hard use knife/self defense weapon, the lack of QC isn't important.  The others and I agree that on a $200 knife, the QC should be pretty damn good.  I've heard reports of the action feeling like there's sand in it, pivot screws not staying tight for anything, brittle steel etc.  I won't drop that kind of money on a knife and get something that has terrible fit and finish.
   
  I really wish Benchmade would come out with some cool new designs, I think I still like my 710 the most.  I want something with a wave, but I'm still not a huge fan of Spyderco (have my Gayle Bradley but that's about the only one I like) and Emerson for the above reason.  Something for self defense.


----------



## ekliptiko

im no knife-fi, but i sure appreciate having a nice blade handy. my collection is small;


----------



## jimmyjames8

The emerson waves I have handled were either so loose that it felt like the blade would fall out or were too spendy to even consider.  Check out Zero Tolerance knives by Kershaw.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





jimmyjames8 said:


> The emerson waves I have handled were either so loose that it felt like the blade would fall out or were too spendy to even consider.  Check out Zero Tolerance knives by Kershaw.


 

 That's what I'm afraid of, for $200+ I don't care what the intended use of a knife is, it should have decent QC.
   
  The ZT knives are all too fat and stubby for my liking, they are coming out with that new one that doesn't look too bad, but I have no clue when it's coming out.


----------



## jimmyjames8

I like my ZT350 CB just fine.  It has normal G10 scales like a spyderco military.  If it was a little longer it would be perfect.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


> The ZT knives are all too fat and stubby for my liking, they are coming out with that new one that doesn't look too bad, but I have no clue when it's coming out.


 

 Unless stabbing ability is your primary selection criteria, a wider blade is a huge benefit for knives with thicker blade stock. The width improves prying strength and allows the maker to put a steeper primary grind on the knife for better cutting ability. Hard duty knives without a wider blade (like the Hinderer XM-18) make for terrible cutters as the blade grinds preserve as much metal as possible to improve prying strength, resulting in a fairly obtuse primary grind. (Reason #1 why I don't EDC my XM-18. Spantos can't cut.)
   
  Another suggestion for a defensive folder would be to find a secondhand Benchmade Rukus, or take a look at the Cold Steel Espada and Rajah series. Folders are terrible defensive weapons but going big makes them suck a bit less.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> Unless stabbing ability is your primary selection criteria, a wider blade is a huge benefit for knives with thicker blade stock. The width improves prying strength and allows the maker to put a steeper primary grind on the knife for better cutting ability. Hard duty knives without a wider blade (like the Hinderer XM-18) make for terrible cutters as the blade grinds preserve as much metal as possible to improve prying strength, resulting in a fairly obtuse primary grind. (Reason #1 why I don't EDC my XM-18. Spantos can't cut.)
> 
> Another suggestion for a defensive folder would be to find a secondhand Benchmade Rukus, or take a look at the Cold Steel Espada and Rajah series. Folders are terrible defensive weapons but going big makes them suck a bit less.


 

  
   
  I wasn't talking the blade so much as the handle, I hate fat handles and all the ZTs that I see look huge.


----------



## jimmyjames8

They are BIG pocket knives that's for sure.  Better suited to big hands probably.


----------



## blazeops

Just ordered a Cold Steel Spartan. I intend to carry it on patrol even though it opens at about 10.5 inches. Pics will follow once I get it in my hands .


----------



## LordofDoom

Anyone have the Benchmade Mini-Griptillian Tanto (557 S)?
   
  Just ordered one on Amazon along with my textbooks, heh.  My brother has one of its bigger brothers, he recommended it to me.  Wanted to see if anyone here liked/disliked it ^_^


----------



## Stitch

You cant really go wrong with Benchmade. My brother has a BM Osborne Gaucho. Though it has a recurve that's a pain when sharpening, its a verry nice blade.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





stitch said:


> You cant really go wrong with Benchmade. My brother has a BM Osborne Gaucho. Though it has a recurve that's a pain when sharpening, its a verry nice blade.


 
   
  That's what I hear 

 Looks very similar to my brother's.  After some searching, I think he's got the 912S BKD2 (Nitrous Striker Tanto).


----------



## Pokefan

I don't ever carry knives near enough so I don't own a lot but I do love me a CRKT blade
   
  These are the only 2 I own at the time.
   

   

   
  Then I've got my KaBar that was given to me by my recruiter when I graduated boot camp.

   
  Sorry, I don't have any actual images of my blades. I stole all of these.


----------



## FragViper

Only knife I own, great utility EDC.


----------



## krankkall

My regular carry, is a late 90's CASE 31549L yellow-handled Copperlock, with a 3" Carbon Vandium blade.
   
  I've collected a few American-made fixed blade hunting knives over the years:
   
  1984 Western USA H40 & composite handle
  1980 Western USA L66 & stacked leather handle
   Late 50's/early 60's Western  Boulder, Co. fixed blade Official Boy Scout hunting knife with stacked leather handle
  Mid-60's Camillus 1007 & stacked leather handle
  Early 40's Robeson Sureridge No. 20 & stacked leather handle
  Late 30's Kinfolks #96 & stacked leather handle
  1946-48 Queen Stainless Steel Finn blade with composite handle
  (?) KA-BAR  Olean, NY with stacked leather handle
  (?) Hunt Master/Spiegel USA.....10" bowie knife with stacked leather handle
  (?) Utica Kutmaster USA..... 9 1/2" bowie knife with composite handle
   
  Plus an early 50's R.J. Richter Mora Sweden fixed blade hunting knife with birch wood handle
   
  My usual fishing knife (I do not hunt), is a modern Frosts/MORA of Sweden #760, with a 4" stainless steel fixed blade, and a bright yellow plastic handle.
   
  Have fun!!
  Steve.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





fragviper said:


> Only knife I own, great utility EDC.


 
   
   
  I have the damascus version of that.  Sharp as hell, but I don't usually carry it just because it feels so cheap.  Probably due to only having one liner.  That and I have to tighten the pivot area constantly or else the blade rubs when tightening.


----------



## CrazyRay

Hello,
  I just received this knife as a gift.
  Its an A. G. Russell Lockback Folder.
  I was wondering if anyone has any information on it?
  When it was made, how much it might be worth, etc.
  Thanks,
  Ray


----------



## Old Pa

Bob Loveless transitioned September 2nd at age 81; we are diminished.  Bob was a genius knife designer and maker and a crusty old cur; one of my favorite quotes of his appeared in an interview he gave to Sports Illustrated.  Loveless said "The kind of American who aquires a lot of expensive things so that he can show them off to his peer group and thereby aquire more status is the kind of American that makes me puke."  Couldn't have said it better.  May your spirit soar with the One, Bob.


----------



## Albedo

I totally agree with Bob Loveless..
   
  I'm using my knife mainly to cut wood and use a Frosts Mora Knife #711 (4 inch). It's Sandvik carbon steel and once sharpened with sandstone and oil it's good enough for my short trips, costs about $11.
   

   
  It gets the job done: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfOo0K7B8gU


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





old pa said:


> Loveless said "The kind of American who aquires a lot of expensive things so that he can show them off to his peer group and thereby aquire more status is the kind of American that makes me puke."  Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> [size=12pt][size=12pt]So Old Pa, I guess you are trying to insult everyone in this thread?
> Am I correct?[/size][/size]


 


 No. Absolutely not.


----------



## CrazyRay

I don't understand the quote then? 
  We are showing off our expensive knives on this thread, and you are saying that by doing so we are the type of people that make you want to puke. 
  ???????


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> I don't understand the quote then?
> We are showing off our expensive knives on this thread, and you are saying that by doing so we are the type of people that make you want to puke.
> ???????


 
   
  Let me try:
   
  If my interpretation of the quote Old Pa posted is correct, Loveless had a distaste for people who collected items of any sort only for the prestige that showing them off brought them among their peers. Collecting a tool item such as knives or watches and never using them for any purpose other than to show off, or enhance reputation is much different than collecting items for the purpose of actually using them for their intended purpose. To use knives as an example in the context of the Loveless quote, since this is a knife thread, Loveless can appreciate a person who collects knives and displays them if they are actually used as intended (as working tools), but doesn't care for people who just purchase knives and merely display them as proof of wealth/status, without using them.


----------



## CrazyRay

[size=medium]Edit[/size]


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Let me try:
> 
> If my interpretation of the quote Old Pa posted is correct, Loveless had a distaste for people who collected items of any sort only for the prestige that showing them off brought them among their peers. Collecting a tool item such as knives or watches and never using them for any purpose other than to show off, or enhance reputation is much different than collecting items for the purpose of actually using them for their intended purpose. To use knives as an example in the context of the Loveless quote, since this is a knife thread, Loveless can appreciate a person who collects knives and displays them if they are actually used as intended (as working tools), but doesn't care for people who just purchase knives and merely display them as proof of wealth/status, without using them.


 
  Exactly, and it is Bob Loveless' quote not mine, although I share its sentiments.  I probably own as large a number of knives as most anyone posting to this thread, but mine are all working knives.  I either use them for their intended purposes as knives or have them as historical representatives of the great knife cultures of the world.  When I show them to anyone else, which is not very often, it is within these capacities.  It was my honor to have met Bo Randall and his son, and these were also their sentiments.  It is interesting to me that Bob Loveless  shared them.  But my post was more about honoring the transition of a knife designing and making great.  We don't get many of these, and there are damn few left.


----------



## 129207

I collect knives because I think knives are great. I collect them because I appreciate great workmanship and they remind me of my childhood and father. I live in a very urban environment and the knives practically never leave the house. I have been collecting knives since I was a child. I got my first when I was 8 years old, given to me by my father. It was his.
   
  So, I never really use them to cut anything. I have them in my hands a lot though.


----------



## krmathis

My two favorite knifes, and the matching diamond sharpener.


----------



## wquiles

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> ...I think knives are great ...


 

 I respect those who collect, but I don't collect anything: for me if I will never be used, it is not worth owning - rather use that money for something I will use. 
   
  That being said, I like the part of your reply above.  That is why I like to have/use knives - one of the most pure, simple, sincere, versatile, useful tools ever created by humans


----------



## jr41

Once a year we usually go on a family holiday to France and every time I'm over there I always admire the French 'Laguiole' knives. This year I took the plunge and brought one. The French are quite into their knives and other outdoor hobbies gear - there's usually a hunting/outdoor hobby store in most French towns. The Laguiole style is based on a traditional pocket knife design which originates from the French town of the same name.
   
  As I understand it, Laguiole is still the hub of production for these elegant knives, but there is no protection over the use of the name and design, and as such this style is also produced cheaply in far east, etc. for the tourist industry. This example was brought from a knife maker, 'D.Renault', who had a workshop/store in the beautiful town of Pezenas located not far from the south coast - close to the Oyster cultivation region.
   
  A couple of pictures, the handle is Ebony:
   
   
​   
   
​   
   
​   
   
​   
   
  D. Renault has a website, but I don't think he sells on-line. http://www.laguiole-drenault.com/.


----------



## Darksyde

Just got my first real knife, a Buck Odyssey I 181 with an ATS-34 steel blade.  Anyone want to tell me what they think of it?


----------



## ozz

I am very curious about why some of the knife laws are still on the books such as automatics being illegal to carry but you can get a  handgun permit and the fact that some assist knives are as fast as autos.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





ozz said:


> I am very curious about why some of the knife laws are still on the books such as automatics being illegal to carry but you can get a  handgun permit and the fact that some assist knives are as fast as autos.


 
   
  Laws don't get on or off the books unless someone gets them off the books, and knife advocacy groups are pretty new. AKTI's only been around since '98. Knife Rights dates back to '06. (For reference, the NRA dates back to 1871.) Still, they've done good work and have had a lot of success in turning back laws that would criminalize assisted openers.


----------



## jfindon

Did anyone pick up a Kershaw Speedform?


----------



## Fortgammon

Why buy a Knife if your not gonna stab anything with it? is it correct to assume they're collector items only?
  
  Quote: 





marvin said:


> http://www.palacio.ph/pandayan/
> 
> Anyone else find this incredibly neat?
> 
> Too bad they're ~ $200, illegal to import, illegal to own, and illegal to carry in Texas.


 

 how can a certain knife be illegal in relation to other legal knives?


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





fortgammon said:


> Why buy a Knife if your not gonna stab anything with it? is it correct to assume they're collector items only?


 
   
   
  Do you seriously have to ask that?


----------



## jfindon




----------



## jfindon

Here is my gigantic knife collection:


----------



## 129207

Definite example of quality of quantity. You gotta love the damascus.


----------



## macrocheesium

Just got my Breakout:
   

   

   
  Amazingly light!


----------



## heavy_-j

Quote: 





fortgammon said:


> Why buy a Knife if your not gonna stab anything with it? is it correct to assume they're collector items only?
> 
> 
> how can a certain knife be illegal in relation to other legal knives?


 

 knives are tools first and weapons second....dont even start that bull hockey here....99% of the people in this thread carry knives because they use them as tools, not because they want to stab something/someone with them....
   
   
  ...and blade lenth and the style of lock and opening mechanism are common things that dictate a knives legality....


----------



## marvin

The Speedform looks like a very nice knife, and certainly stands out from the crowd of G10/S30V/Ti sandwiches. I thought about picking one up, but I'm already on the hook for the HEST Folder and ZT055x sprint run preorders so had to skip out on the Speedform.


----------



## Stitch

Quote:


marvin said:


> The Speedform looks like a very nice knife, and certainly stands out from the crowd of G10/S30V/Ti sandwiches. I thought about picking one up, *but I'm already on the hook for the HEST Folder *and ZT055x sprint run preorders so had to skip out on the Speedform.



  Im on the pre-order list too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Knowing Jeff and Mike that's going to be one hell of a knife.
  Any chance your a pack rat?
   
  I second the comment about knives being tools, not safe queens.
  I have several and they are all bushcraft or edc knives, from 2.5" blades to a 18" machete. Mainly ESEE's, and i lover beating them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just dropped the cash for a large Sebenza. When i first knew about them i couldn't understand why people drop that amount of cash for a knife.... We all know how that ends.
  Got mail 10 minutes ago that it shipped, should take about 5 days from the states to europe. Pretty stoked tbh. Its definitely gonna be a user, probably edc together with the ESEE IZula.


----------



## marvin

Not a pack rat unfortunately. Living in an apartment in a downtown metro area doesn't create much need for good sturdy fixed blades. The only heavy duty knife I have lying around is a Busse SAR4, and that's pretty much been relegated to the various kitchen tasks that my thin Japanese kitchen knives aren't suited for.

 Nice pickup on the Sebenza BTW. I also used to have the "you paid what???" mindset on custom and high end production knives, and now have a decent sized collection of them from my quixotic "one true EDC knife" quest.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


fortgammon said:


> Why buy a Knife if your not gonna stab anything with it? is it correct to assume they're collector items only?
> 
> how can a certain knife be illegal in relation to other legal knives?


 

 I stab regularly with my knives.  Granted, that's while preparing food.  But I also find them useful for opening packages, trimming a hangnail, shaving a bit of wood, and much else.  I don't see a pocketknife taking the place of a firearm, though.  Especially now that I live in a state with a much healthier view of concealed carry.
   
  Some automatic knives are illegal.  It depends on the state you're in.  The state legislature usually spells out how large of a blade you can carry and whether/how a blade can unfold.
   
  Stitch, very nice Sebenza!  I also swore that I'd never drop that kind of money on a knife.
   
  However, I eventually caved and now carry a left-handed Mnandi.  It was worth every cent.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Any chance your a pack rat?


 


  Nope, never heard of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Proud Rat Pack #36 here. Awesome to see another Packer on here! I don't know if I'll get the HEST folder or not,  but I'm definitely getting the Izula folder whenever it comes out
   

   
  Got this Spyderco Gayle Bradley the other day and love it! Unbelievable f/f and the quality is superb for this price range and built in Taiwan. (Not my picture)


----------



## jfindon

The GB is extremely nice fit and finish wise.  Opens very smoothly, I just don't like the way it feels in my hand much.


----------



## wyager

Right now a Kershaw blur in S30V is on the b-day list, if that falls through I'm buying one myself. Supposed to be really tough, and with arguably the best steel available. I'm tired of this mall ninja tanto crap in 440a that I've been putting up with, and my bi ol' ka-bar is great but obviously not EDCable.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Got this Spyderco Gayle Bradley the other day and love it! Unbelievable f/f and the quality is superb for this price range and built in Taiwan. (Not my picture)


 

 All the Taiwanese Spydercos from Taichung that I've picked up have been uniformly excellent. At the same price point, they compare favorably to Spydercos from Golden and Seki City and those guys aren't exactly slackers either.
  
  Quote: 





wyager said:


> Right now a Kershaw blur in S30V is on the b-day list, if that falls through I'm buying one myself. Supposed to be really tough, and with arguably the best steel available. I'm tired of this mall ninja tanto crap in 440a that I've been putting up with, and my bi ol' ka-bar is great but obviously not EDCable.


 

 For toughness in the price class, I'd probably put the Blur behind the Griptilian and Manix 2. S30V is a bit better retention wise than the 154CM those two use, but is also much harder to sharpen. Overall, it's a nice knife with good ergos and a very slick A/O implementation, but I wouldn't recommend it over the other two unless A/O is a must have feature.


----------



## wyager

Quote: 





marvin said:


> For toughness in the price class, I'd probably put the Blur behind the Griptilian and Manix 2. S30V is a bit better retention wise than the 154CM those two use, but is also much harder to sharpen. Overall, it's a nice knife with good ergos and a very slick A/O implementation, but I wouldn't recommend it over the other two unless A/O is a must have feature.


 

  
  I really like A/O, and for me the look and form of the blur is the best of the three. Plus, part of the kershaw lifetime warranty is free sharpening, and with S30V I doubt I'll even have to spend the $3 it costs to send them the knife very often.


----------



## 129207

I know a lot of people look down on brands like SanRenMu and Enlan (probably since they're manufactured in China and some designs resemble European brandknives, which is ridiculous since these Chinese companies actually OEM for those European and American manufacturers.) but yesterday I received 2 SRM (b4730 & b4733) and 2 Enlan (M03GRY & M09-1) folders from Exduct and they are all extremely well made for the price (about $8 each). I am seriously impressed with them. 
   
  Especially the SRM B4730 and Enlan M09-1 are real bargains. The B4730 is my new favourite EDC blade; small, VERY light and sturdy, and the M09-1 has better craftsmanship, balance and material than my $50 German brand knives. 
   
  These pics don't do them justice at all! Will try to make some of my own later this weekend. 

 M09-1:


  b4730:


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hehe i knew the name sounded familiar  Just read your thread on BF about a SERE school.
   
  Nice collection you have there. Love the pack knife, great colour combo.
  Ordered a hoodie, 2 patches and 2 bandana's a while back. Havent received anything, probabaly because the hoodies aren't printed yet.
  The 4 is definitely my favorite. Just in case you missed it; Dale from TKC has custom scales for the 4 and is working on the whole line. Probably getting a black knife and blue n black scales.
   
  Just imagine, orange scales on the Junglas... 
   
   
   
  Got my Large 21 sebenza this week..... Now i know what all the fuzz is about..... Everything about is top quality and it came air bleeding sharp.
  Been playing with it every moment i could for 2 days straght, still am when i get the time  The opening and closing is just so smooth, even cutting is a pleasure on its own


----------



## wantalot75

Wow i didnt two of my favorite hobbies (knives and music) can be on the same website. I collect all knives from Benchmades, Spyercos, Kershaws, and SOGS, i love them all. I usually edc a Spyderco Delica or a Bechmade Griptillian when needed. if anyone need a great website to order knives, heres one:
   
http://www.knifeworks.com/


----------



## pigmode

Handforged Clark Tanto in shirasaya, later in full koshirae for my daisho.  Some contemporary Japanese handforged tsuba in steel and iron., and lastly my training tameshigiri blade.
   
  Not pictured: two Clark Daito ( kata, tameshgiri).


----------



## smokey616

Anyone have any info on the weight difference between the G10/S30V and the CF/S90V versions of the Spyderco Paramilitary 2?


----------



## marvin

Recieved my ZT 0551 a couple of weeks ago. Initial impressions are pretty positive.

 The design mostly mirrors the production XM-18. The finger choil is now gone, replaced by a much smaller sharpening choil. Big plus as far as I see it. The change from the Spanto blade to a more conventional drop point blade is also nice. Thumbstud is still a bit weird, no leverage when pushing out, but plenty when pushing up.

 Fit is about as good as can be expected. Blade is centered with no play, detent is nice and strong, lockup is solid and occurs at ~ 50% travel.  Finish could be better, especially considering what Spyderco's Taiwanese subsidary has been putting out. Edge grind was a bit rough looking for a ZT product and oddly enough, stopped just short of the sharpening choil. Still shaved hair out of the box thanks to what looked like a bit of stropping.

 In short, it's the Ti/G10 sandwich knife that everyone's wanted ZT to deliver ever since the release of the 0300.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





ozz said:


> I am very curious about why some of the knife laws are still on the books such as automatics being illegal to carry but you can get a  handgun permit and the fact that some assist knives are as fast as autos.


 

 Many laws use vague descriptors to, in my case, make both autos and assist knives illegal plus balisongs.


----------



## Landis

Bought a Leatherman knife last year for work and I absolute love it. There's this tape certain boxes at work are packed (I dubbed Jesus-Tape) with and my regular el-cheapo hardware store knife wouldn't do the job, but that Leatherman still cuts through those boxes, zip-ties and straps like it's no one's business.
   
  The built-in carabinner/bottle opener is a plus too.


----------



## au5t3n5

I edc a cgg regular small sebenza. I don't know where to put this, but if you have headphones and you're interested in a sebenza...


----------



## cyberspyder

au5t3n5 said:


> I edc a cgg regular small sebenza. I don't know where to put this, but if you have headphones and you're interested in a sebenza...





 
 I see what you did there haha.

EDC either Strider SnG or a Spyderco Manix


----------



## au5t3n5

right now i have on me:
   
  bm 630,530s,41mc(balisong),alias2
   
  ive had:
   
  bm 51,610sbk,cgg sebenza
   
   
  my goal is to just get a nice inlaid sebenza. but pictures for those who are just curious.
   
  a pic of my 41mc:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just spotted this credit card knife yesterday:
   

   
  I just might also get this one:


----------



## Lazerboy2000

The Boker SubCom is a great little knife! It fits very securely in your hand and makes for a great utility knife that will disappear in your pocket. It's also legal to carry just about everywhere and is non-knife-people friendly.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote:  





>





> and is non-knife-people friendly.


 
   
  How do you mean that?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

It doesn't look like a "threatening" knife. It's nice and small and just simply doesnt' scare people who aren't used to seeing people carry a knife. I don't carry a big knife myself, but I still sometimes get questions as to why I carry a knife. People tend to have a view that knives are always weapons, not a utility tool.


----------



## bud760

First post on Head-Fi and it's about knives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I edc a kershaw composite junk yard dog II and just got a zero tolerance 0400 scavenger to rotate with the kershaw.  those boker subcoms are nice and handy too


----------



## Ultrainferno

Welcome to Head/knife-fi!
   
  After some (stabbing)incidents here and its media coverage, police is doing more and more checks to see if you're carrying a knife.
  Lots of models are illegal here. I'm not sure of the correct laws but the blade can't be bigger as the palm of your hand and the blade can't be (b)locked. So that pretty much makes it hard to carry a knife. All the ones I have are illegal now, so I really should get this small Boker Subcom. Too bad the blade locks as well, but hey, following 1 out of 2 laws isn't bad 
   
  Any recommendation where I could get it for ar a good price in Europe?
  What's the deal btw with ordering knifes online? Is shipping knifes by mail legal?


----------



## marvin

Quote:  





> Lots of models are illegal here. I'm not sure of the correct laws but the blade can't be bigger as the palm of your hand and the blade can't be (b)locked. So that pretty much makes it hard to carry a knife. All the ones I have are illegal now, so I really should get this small Boker Subcom. Too bad the blade locks as well, but hey, following 1 out of 2 laws isn't bad


 


  If locking folders are a no go, I'd go with a slipjoint instead. No reason to risk confiscation or worse if it isn't necessary. Plenty of nice and functional slipjoints from traditional Cases to modern Spydercos.


----------



## bud760

thank you for the welcome Ultrainferno.  how about a higonokami knife?? they're very classy, affordable and popular.  they come in different sizes too
  you can try purchasing here or here


----------



## au5t3n5

sebenzas are the way to go...well mnandis are good too!
  
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> It doesn't look like a "threatening" knife. It's nice and small and just simply doesnt' scare people who aren't used to seeing people carry a knife. I don't carry a big knife myself, but I still sometimes get questions as to why I carry a knife. People tend to have a view that knives are always weapons, not a utility tool.


----------



## DrGroove

Checked out this thread and realized I've been carrying the same piece of garbage knife since I was 12. Pic related, its Myerco speedster something. Considering how long I've had it its held up pretty well except for some slights bend on the serrations and the crappy hinge.

   
  Looking to replace this with maybe a Broker Magnum Kalashnikov 
  or Kershaw Blur
   
  I was also looking at the leek version of the Blur, can anyone say what the main purpose of a leek style knife is? Mainly looking for a general utility knife for EDC.


----------



## kwkarth

My current EDC:
   
  William Henry Large Pikati Auto.  Hand made, 09 of 10, limited edition.  
  'Wave' pattern ZDP-189 core damascus @ HRC 67 3" blade
  Heat-browned 'Wave' mokume frame, wooly mammoth bone inlay, citrine gemstone.

   
  Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> My current EDC:
> 
> William Henry Large Pikati Auto.  Hand made, 09 of 10, limited edition.
> 'Wave' pattern ZDP-189 core damascus @ HRC 67 3" blade
> ...


 

 Wooly Mammoth!?! Where did you buy that JurassicParkGifts.com?
   
  This is the next knife on my list... Böker Applegate-Fairbairn Grenaldi. Simple and elegant.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





bud760 said:


> thank you for the welcome Ultrainferno.  how about a higonokami knife?? they're very classy, affordable and popular.  they come in different sizes too
> you can try purchasing here or here


 
   

 Oh no, I should not come into this thread anymore...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Wooly Mammoth!?! Where did you buy that JurassicParkGifts.com?


 
  It's fossilized mammoth bone, so I guess it more resembles limestone, but that's what the certificate says it is.


----------



## DrGroove

Wow, so I was all set to buy a kershaw blackout and then decided to check out chicago's knife laws since I go there often. The have city laws restricting the blade to under 2.5", which seems stupid. It also seems that assist open knives can be categorized as "switchblades" under the poorly written laws. I said, "ok fine," and started checking out knives that fit this criteria, but they all have tiny handles.
   
  Could I take a knife like the kershaw blackout somewhere to have the blade reshaped/resized? I could also remove the assist spring. That way I could have a 2.4" blade with a full size handle. Has anyone ever done anything like this?


----------



## au5t3n5

that can be done. knives such as the stubby emerson have normal blade handles and a blade that only fits half the handle so you can have the handle of a full knife but a legal blade length. idk why you would want that though, a tough as nails box cutter? regardless, it is a blade length law, not a handle, so as long as you have a blade that is in the limit, and not an illegal carry type (ie balisong, automatic, whatever it is depending on where you are) you should be okay.


----------



## Jibz

Bought a Tojiro paring knife recently! Extremely sharp and makes you want to cook just so you can cut stuff!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





jibz said:


> Bought a Tojiro paring knife recently! Extremely sharp and makes you want to cook just so you can cut stuff!


 


  I got to get my gf one of those


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





drgroove said:


> Could I take a knife like the kershaw blackout somewhere to have the blade reshaped/resized? I could also remove the assist spring. That way I could have a 2.4" blade with a full size handle. Has anyone ever done anything like this?


 
   
  Doable, but you'd likely spend as much money as the knife originally costs to get this done. Not sure of the Blackout has a blade detent other than the SpeedSafe spring, so there might be usability issues there too.
   
  I'd recommend getting a Spyderco Dragonfly instead. Blade length is 2.25" and the finger choil allows a full grip even with the short handle. Pricing is reasonable  with a ~$40 FRN model, a ~ $50 stainless model, and a ~ $70 G10 model.


----------



## MrQ

@ DrGroove
  Don't know if the length restrictions are the same. Check these out...
   
http://www.heinnie.com/Knives/-UK-Legal-Carry-Knives/c-1-92-641/
   
  Also look at the main page. I saw plenty of knives with thumb sized blades and full sized handles.


----------



## DrGroove

I ended up ordering a kershaw OD-2 from amazon for a total for $17. The blade has a nice shape and is under 2.5", it uses this boot-shaped flipper for quick opening without a spring, and it weighs almost nothing at 1.4 oz. Seemed like just what I wanted and good quality for the money, so I'll post later how it feels in person.


----------



## Jibz

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I got to get my gf one of those


 

 Hahah trust me, get that thing in her hands and she'll do wonders in the kitchen


----------



## cifani090

Nice knife


----------



## pigmode

Bought this in '95/'96, and was really excited about taking it to the field. Its size and feel is better than all of the hunting knives I've owned. Alas, it got lost in the shuffle of moving from island to island, and the unused blade has yet to cut even a piece of thread.
   
  Having forsaken hunting and sold my Marlin 336, and Sako 75 and 85, this will be listed on eBay shortly.
   
  http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=42


----------



## au5t3n5

anyone looking for a spyderco stretch 2 cf/zdp189?
   
  http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=278
   
  i have NIB one i don't particularly want...email me: au5t3n5@gmail.com


----------



## 129207

Received my SanRenMu 710 in the mail. In one word: GREAT. Amazing build quality, smooth lock, great balance, good steel and beautiful, minimalistic looks. I don't care if some say it's a Sebenza knock-off. It's only $8 incl. worldwide shipping! Crazy.
   
  Best $8 you can spend on a knife PERIOD. GET THIS! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I received my Boker Subcom/Wharcom last week. Great little knife!


----------



## Sumpfkraut

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> is anyone into knives? nothing is manlier than a knife collection... except for illegal fireworks and guns.


 


   
  What about sword collections? Pole weapon collections? Armor collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Daggers need some love too.


----------



## Eric_C

Negakinu: that SanRenMu looks great! Forgive me, but I've never owned a folding blade like that before so I have to ask: how safe/easy is it to open and close the blade? I looked up some videos of the 710 and it seems to flick open alarmingly quickly.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Negakinu: that SanRenMu looks great! Forgive me, but I've never owned a folding blade like that before so I have to ask: how safe/easy is it to open and close the blade? I looked up some videos of the 710 and it seems to flick open alarmingly quickly.


 


  It's not spring-assisted, if that's what you mean. All those people opening it very fast with the flick of their thumb are just showing off.  It opens as fast as you want.


----------



## pigmode

This ZT has a spring assist.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> It's not spring-assisted, if that's what you mean. All those people opening it very fast with the flick of their thumb are just showing off.  It opens as fast as you want.


 

 So it's just a thumb-stud and a pivot? That's all?
  I'm asking because it's apparently illegal to have assisted opening blades in my country.


----------



## kwkarth

I believe all ZT folders, except for the full automatic, use "SpeedSafe" technology which is a torsion spring assisted opening.  Flicking the thumb stud or blade guard past 30 degrees then employs the opening mechanism.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> So it's just a thumb-stud and a pivot? That's all?
> I'm asking because it's apparently illegal to have assisted opening blades in my country.


 

  
  Spring-assisted blades are illegal in my country as well. All Sanrenmu knives are just thumb-stud/pivot. They don't manufacture spring-assisted blades. Stop typing, start ordering that knife!


----------



## au5t3n5

recently picked up this one. beautiful knife.
   
  http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg198/au5t3n5/SDC12920.jpg
  http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg198/au5t3n5/SDC12921.jpg


----------



## ccbass

Just picked up a Spyderco Atlantic Salt in Black!
   
  Going to use it for scuba diving and as a general carry knife.
   
  What's the best tool for resharpening serrated blades?  I heard the sharpmaker tools are good.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looks great ccbass! Scary as well


----------



## Eric_C

Hey Negakinu:


----------



## 129207

Ah the 710! I never bought that one because I didn't like the tribal decal. Looks solid though. Maybe you can give us some impressions? I recently received the A4730T, a slight update of the 730 (my favourite tactical SRM) with a tanto blade. I am amazed, as always when buying a SRM knife it seems, by the quality you get when only spending $8. Smooth, balanced, sturdy, no blade play, great locking, easy to flick with your thumb and the handle is actually a very stylish dark, matte gold.


----------



## Eric_C

Well it's my first knife (outside of SAKs) so I don't quite know what to expect, but here goes:
   
  No blade play, great matte finish, sharp blade out of the box. Despite what I read on a few other forums, the knife was not particularly oily out of the box--just a bit, but I dabbed that off with a tissue paper.
   
  It is not easy to flick open via the thumb stud (with one hand). In fact, it's impossible for me. Maybe it needs oiling at the joint, or maybe my tender fingers need some toughening; in either case, I do feel safe knowing that it absolutely will not open by mistake. 
   
  One thing that I'm slightly concerned about is the framelock. Mine does not align perfectly with the base of the blade, it's more 50-60% under the blade's base. Hope you can see it from the pics...


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Framelocks aren't supposed to line up 100% under the blade. This allows for wear so as the lock grinds down it still fits tightly. Don't worry, it's still very secure


----------



## Eric_C

Phew! Good to know Lazerboy, thanks.


----------



## DodgeMD

Knife thread? There? OMG! =)
  I've got Benchmade 710 with aluminium handles and 154CM blade as EDC =)


----------



## 129207

154CM?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's a freakin' broadsword.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> 154CM??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If that's your EDC you must have biiiiiig pockets


----------



## kwkarth

The 710 is a great knife, and a Benchmade classic.  Not overly large, given the blade length...  Nice and compact.  I have  couple of 940s which are very similar in action, but a little smaller.


----------



## ostewart

i have this knife, its cheap but a good robust work knife. also has a leather sheath
   
 Muela 6142


----------



## au5t3n5

154cm is the blade steel not the length of the blade lol


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> 154cm is the blade steel not the length of the blade lol


 

 LOL!  It never occurred to me that someone might misinterpret that.  That must be why S30V is better steel.


----------



## au5t3n5

^ haha, i want to try some m390 or m4, but sebenza's only come in s30v and now s35vn


----------



## cifani090

Here is my first vintage pocket knife. From when i got it, to somewhat restored;
   

   

   

   
  To the new somewhat restored knife;


----------



## dallan

William Henry Pikatti brand new.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dallan said:


> William Henry Pikatti brand new.


 

 Not as nice as my vintage


----------



## dallan

Actually looks like a pretty good restoration you got there.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Actually looks like a pretty good restoration you got there.


 

 It was my first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i kinda wrecked the blades because i left it in Goo Gone over night (actually done this twice on this knife) and so i left a small amount of the metal above the water, and the Goo Gone's chemicals magnetized to the metal and made it a mat black. Im still deciding what i should do. I didn't talke it apart because i was worried i wouldn't be able to put it back together.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dallan said:


> William Henry Pikatti brand new.


 

 I do like the damascus blade


----------



## dallan

Yeah my first.  I looked at another today that i like but i have to hold back, for my next expenditure it is high priced tickets for Phish concert if anything.  I have had the ticket site up three times and the money thing just scares me each time.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> William Henry Pikatti brand new.


 
  Nice!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Nice!


 
  WH makes good knives.


----------



## Uncle Erik

William Henry makes terrific knives. I think it's out of production, but I have a Lancet-style with a sapphire. So sharp, I was able to shave with it right out of the box.

I ended up with a Chris Reeve Mnandi with Cocobolo because they come in a left-handed version. I take it everywhere. The only other gear I take everywhere is an old Parker 51 fountain pen.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> WH makes good knives.


 

 Beautiful!  Yeah i do have two and looking at another but a bit upset with the Damascus because it scratched the first day.  The black etching from just normal use.  I called and they said that it is soft but can probably be fixed.  You have to get it at the right angle to see the scratches right on the tip.  My next will be tungsten for sure after this.  I was looking at a different damascus with the dot matrix pattern but now i think not.  I carry what i have and i want something that is usable not just to put on display.  
  I'll post picts of the two with the Brian T knife and one with the scratch if i can get a good pict.


----------



## dallan

Here they are.


----------



## dallan

First use opening plastic wrapper around on a glass bottle.  the tip must have gotten above the rim and made a crescent scratch that i thought was plastic or something stuck to the blade and i made it worse trying to fix it with two more little scratches......duh.  It is very small this is highly magnified, the whole blade is only two inches.
   
   
   
   
  .


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> First use opening plastic wrapper around on a glass bottle.  the tip must have gotten above the rim and made a crescent scratch that i thought was plastic or something stuck to the blade and i made it worse trying to fix it with two more little scratches......duh.  It is very small this is highly magnified, the whole blade is only two inches.


 
  The copper damascus that you have is the softest of their various damascus patterns/blade formulations.  Definitely not the one for every day utility use.
   
  There's some stuff (microcrystalline wax) that I use that might take care of your scratches.  I use it on my handles as well as the blades to protect them.
  You might want to try some and see if it does the trick.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17424

  I've got the same blade in one of mine.  It is beautiful stuff.





   
  Good luck with removing the scratches.  I think the wax will work for you.


----------



## dallan

Wow that knife is awesome.  Yeah they say that they are made to use and so on, i had no idea the finish was so soft, if i had I would have gone with a different one.  I will try the wax thanks.  Hate to send it up for them to deal with and loose it for who knows how long.  
   
  Like i said, i love the dot matrix, do you have any experience with that blade.  I think it is much harder, seeing this was a bit crushing after dropping five bills in the middle of a recession, i never what that to happen again.  I am pretty easy on my knives too.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Wow that knife is awesome.  Yeah they say that they are made to use and so on, i had no idea the finish was so soft, if i had I would have gone with a different one.  I will try the wax thanks.  Hate to send it up for them to deal with and loose it for who knows how long.
> 
> Like i said, i love the dot matrix, do you have any experience with that blade.  I think it is much harder, seeing this was a bit crushing after dropping five bills in the middle of a recession, i never what that to happen again.  I am pretty easy on my knives too.


 

 Here's the skinny on the WH blades:
   
  This is the one we've been discussing so far.

  The next step above that i ruggedness is the ZDP-189 wave pattern shown at the bottom of this next set of three.  As you can see, it has the cutting edge of ZDP-189 which is HRC 67 at the cutting edge.  ZDP-189 is probably the hardest edged cutting steel that I am aware of on the market today, except for ceramic blades.  Because the wave damascus is layered with softer stainless and nickel silver, I, myself would wince every time I used it for a gruesome task.  The other two loades shown below are all ZDP-189 cores with non etched layers of stainless.  The middle blade is also layered with DLC which makes it top of the line in both hardness and imperviousness to wear.
   
  I have a couple of the DLC blades and really dig them.
   

   
  Now we get to the other damascus patterns you asked about.  The following are all about the same hardness, HRC 58-60, which is as hard as or harder than most of the steels used in the rest of the market.  The hardest edge you'll normally find is HRC 62 in the best of Benchmade, H&K, etc.  So, yeah they're sturdy and will hold their own with the best of them, but they're so nice looking, that you'll see every scratch you put on them that you would normally shirk off in a regular knife.
   
  So for day to day EDC, I would recommend the DLC finished ZDP-189 blades from WH, or any of the EDC E10 D2 steel knives they make.  Check out their catalog on the web.  


  ZDP-189 wave pattern, full auto.
   

  ZDP-189 w DLC, bottom of picture.
   

  ZDP-189 w/DLC Top of picture


----------



## dallan

Very nice thanks.  Yeah the other one i am looking at next is the gentac with the black coated zdp-189 for that reason.  Either the B30 Box Elder which is a GenTac or the Snakewood version of the same.   It's a bit of a drive down there to the dealer, but i would kinda like to hold it first.  Probably end up with the Box Elder for a daily carry.  The reason i got the Pikatti is because a lot of the work i do is in the schools and i had to remember to take out my other knives because there is a 2 1/2 inch legal limit for a knife on school grounds for anyone.  So to cut fruit or whatever i needed a real small blade, of if i just forgot to take it out of my pocket, thus the Pikatti-2" well below the limit.  My Monach  05 pearl is just a sixteenth over that 2 1/2 but not worth it.  The Brian Tighe is about 3 1/2 so it is no way, i barely even carry it, though it is very compact for what it is and a cool piece.  3" and below seem a bit less threatening to people around it seems anyway.  So the GenTac is about 3" and has a pocket clip with the black 189.  Think that is the way to go.
   
  Thanks again for the help, i ordered the wax but Flitz didn't work and it seems that there is a little spot where the finish is just worn off now so i am not holding my breath.
   
  Nice collection there, you've got it going between that and the headphones.  I heard the LCD-2 again and the HE6 for the first time this weekend.  I know we have had disagreements on the LCD2 but I know it is an incredible headphone and kills the HE-6 from what i heard.  Much more musical where the HE-6 was dry for me.  The issue is that i just don't like plantars i guess, don't like there signature, but i sure do understand why there are those who do and why you like them so.  They seem to have it all, I personally just can't get there with any of that type of HP i guess.
   
  I will post over here when i get the wax......please let it work!


----------



## happybuns




----------



## Towert7

Maybe it's just me, but I really don't like the way some of those patterns on the blade look.  Makes me think of the cheap 20$ knives I see that the flea market (cheap as in not good).  I much prefer a very simple blade without anything added just for design's sake.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I really don't like the way some of those patterns on the blade look.  Makes me think of the cheap 20$ knives I see that the flea market (cheap as in not good).  I much prefer a very simple blade without anything added just for design's sake.


 


  I prefer the simple blades myself - moreso because I don't think I could bring myself to actually cut something with a blade with design work on it. I have a Kershaw Leek commemorating 50 years of Alaska Statehood and We bought by Dad a Buck that also commemorates 50 years of Statehood for Father's day. Both remain the only knives in the house that have never seen the cutting edge make contact with anything other than a display stand. But I do still enjoy looking at them. Especially some of the fantastic designs that a couple of knife-makers up here in Alaska churn out for sale during the summer tourism season.


----------



## dallan

The Renaissance didn't work.  The scratches didn't come out.  I did order another knife that has the black tungsten blade that is stronger.  Guess with the small one i will have to accept it was scratched up on the first use.  Don't think it's fixable but it is kind of minor, just bugs me and stands out in my mind.
   
  I will post a pict of the new one when it arrives.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> The Renaissance didn't work.  The scratches didn't come out.  I did order another knife that has the black tungsten blade that is stronger.  Guess with the small one i will have to accept it was scratched up on the first use.  Don't think it's fixable but it is kind of minor, just bugs me and stands out in my mind.
> 
> I will post a pict of the new one when it arrives.


 

 I would recommend that you call William Henry and ask them what they would charge to refinish the blade, then when you get it back, coat it with the protective wax first!!  Good luck!


----------



## kwkarth

Picked these up recently:

  755 MPR
   
*Benchmade Specifications:* 
 Blade Length: 2.90"
 Blade Thickness: 0.164"
 Handle Thickness: 0.610"
 Blade Material: M390 Stainless Steel
 Blade Hardness: 60-62HRC
 Blade Style: Tactical Drop-Point
 Weight: 5.50 oz.
 Clip: Tip-Down, Titanium
 Lock Mechanism: Mono-Lock
 Overall Length: 6.90"
 Closed Length: 3.80"
   
   

  Sequel 707
   
   


   *Specifications:*
 Blade Length: 2.95" 
 Blade Thickness: 0.100"
 Blade Material: 154CM
 Blade Hardness: 58-60HRC
 Blade Style: Modified Clip Point
 Weight: 2.60 oz.
 Clip: Reversible, Black, Tip-Up
 Lock Mechanism: AXIS™
 Overall Length: 6.75"
 Closed Length: 3.80"


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I would recommend that you call William Henry and ask them what they would charge to refinish the blade, then when you get it back, coat it with the protective wax first!!  Good luck!


 
  Yeah i talked to them last week and i think i may be able to do that.  Told them i would see if i could live with it but it is really bugging me.  Kinda like a headphone that has one drawback that stands out to you more than the music you are hearing.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Yeah i talked to them last week and i think i may be able to do that.  Told them i would see if i could live with it but it is really bugging me.  Kinda like a headphone that has one drawback that stands out to you more than the music you are hearing.


 
  Believe me, I would obsess over it until it was resolved.  It should be fairly easy for them to fix.


----------



## dallan

Thanks for the encouragement Kevin.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Kevin.


 
  Absolutely!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Here's the skinny on the WH blades:<snip>


 

 Very nice pieces KW.


----------



## theoandtheb

Just picked this Kershaw Shallot up the other day. Other than a Wenger and Victorinox pocketknife for fishing, this is my first real knife. It's real solid and has a good heft to it, not to heavy for everyday carry but considering you can get these anywhere between $40 and $60, it doesn't feel light and cheap either. For what I bought it for, to just have in case I ever need it, it's a great knife!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


>


 

 Beautiful MOP scales.  What's that other blade used for?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Just picked this Kershaw Shallot up the other day. Other than a Wenger and Victorinox pocketknife for fishing, this is my first real knife. It's real solid and has a good heft to it, not to heavy for everyday carry but considering you can get these anywhere between $40 and $60, it doesn't feel light and cheap either. For what I bought it for, to just have in case I ever need it, it's a great knife!


 

 Ken Onion is a great designer and the Shallots, Chives, and Leeks are great knives.  Congrats!


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Beautiful MOP scales.  What's that other blade used for?


 

 That is a very beautiful Physician's knife. Back in the days when doctors use to make house calls, they carried a knife in their bag similar to one pictured. Along with a standard cutting blade, the other blade you speak of is a spatula blade use for counting or crushing pills. The square metal butt end of the knife was also use to crush pills.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> That is a very beautiful Physician's knife. Back in the days when doctors use to make house calls, they carried a knife in their bag similar to one pictured. Along with a standard cutting blade, the other blade you speak of is a spatula blade use for counting or crushing pills. The square metal butt end of the knife was also use to crush pills.


 
  Very interesting!  Thanks!


----------



## dallan

Well i do these things in spurts.  So the Pikatti is on the way back to WH studios and this one arrived yesterday.  B30 Palm Coast.  It is pretty amazing, light and way thin.  You can't even tell it's in your pocket and the blade is still 3".
   
I I am not much of a photographer, the third   pict is at kinda bad angle.  Makes the bad look short because shot from the back but i wanted to give a shot of the clip.  Most William Henrys don't have a clip.


----------



## kwkarth

Nice!


----------



## ccbass

I need to sharpen my Spyderco Atlantic Salt that has serrations.  Any recs on a good sharpener?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Beautiful MOP scales.  What's that other blade used for?


 
   
  Hiya KW
   
  Yes, it's a Doctor's knife.  The round blade is a spatula blade and the flat end of the knife was used to crush pills.
   
  USG


----------



## Uncle Erik

dallan said:


> Well i do these things in spurts.  So the Pikatti is on the way back to WH studios and this one arrived yesterday.  B30 Palm Coast.  It is pretty amazing, light and way thin.  You can't even tell it's in your pocket and the blade is still 3".
> 
> I I am not much of a photographer, the third   pict is at kinda bad angle.  Makes the bad look short because shot from the back but i wanted to give a shot of the clip.  Most William Henrys don't have a clip.


Beautiful!

I have a soft spot for William Henry because they're based in McMinnville, Oregon. I graduated from Linfield College in the same town and love the place.

McMinnville's Main Street gets used as a "Main Street USA" in movies and TV shows - just a nice place to wander around on foot. A good place to visit - two microbreweries and several great places to eat.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> I need to sharpen my Spyderco Atlantic Salt that has serrations.  Any recs on a good sharpener?


 


 Spyderco Sharpmaker rods works better on serrated edges than most methods. Use the corners of the triangular stones to get into the serrations to sharpen them. There's no need to get the full system, just the rods, if you already have another sharpening method that you prefer for plain edges.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

+1 on the Sharpmaker.
   
  It's an awesome kit that does a great job sharpening almost anything and is very easy to use. I can get my knives easily shaving sharp and it works on serrations well.  There's a good instruction DVD that comes with it that is helpful.  I'd personally recommend the whole kit though since it comes with rods and will give you perfect angles


----------



## Dynobot

resurrecting the dead.


----------



## ccbass

Interesting.  Sharpmaker it is!  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Steggy

My current glorified box cutter

   
  What I wantttt


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I have a soft spot for William Henry because they're based in McMinnville, Oregon. I graduated from Linfield College in the same town and love the place.
> 
> McMinnville's Main Street gets used as a "Main Street USA" in movies and TV shows - just a nice place to wander around on foot. A good place to visit - two microbreweries and several great places to eat.


 
  I knew there was something I liked about you.  Oregon is the place to be man!  I'm a transplant from Minnesota by way of Washington, DC.  Met my wife in Eugene in 1973, we were married in 1974, moved to Portland in 1977 and have been here ever since.  We raised our three kids here, etc.


----------



## epyon

Strider PT CC in Lifters Leather sheath.  Switching between this and my Chris Reeve small Sebenza.


----------



## cyberspyder

Sounds like another USN'er .


----------



## epyon

Ding ding ding! Looking to pick an sng but I should probably get a dac and better headphone amp first. So many expensive hobbies so little money :mad:



cyberspyder said:


> Sounds Clike another USN'er .


----------



## music_man

guys, i got a tiny chip in my wh with zdp-189. can i fix it without reprofiling it? i do not want to reprofile it since it is such a tiny blade. there would be nothing left.
  thanks


----------



## dallan

I sent my William Henry Pikatti in because the first day i had it i got a scratch on the very tip, i posted it here.  It was from cutting the plastic wrap off a bottle and the glass lip took the black finish off.  I didn't realize it was so fragile.  Well, I sent it in to see if they could do anything after a few emails.  They tried to fix it and i don't know what happened but something did because they ended up replacing the blade, which is very cool.  Wish more of the companies out here were so diligent.  I couldn't be happier about it.  After this incident i am comfortable buying from them in the future, but will not this style blade again even though it looks nice.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





music_man said:


> guys, i got a tiny chip in my wh with zdp-189. can i fix it without reprofiling it? i do not want to reprofile it since it is such a tiny blade. there would be nothing left.
> thanks


 
  Send it to WH for evaluation.  A word of caution, if any of you have a beautiful Damascus blade knife, don't use it for every day tasks, if you want it to remain collector quality.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> A word of caution, if any of you have a beautiful Damascus blade knife, don't use it for every day tasks, if you want it to remain collector quality.


 

 Very good advice.  Don't use any knife you want to keep in collector quality.


----------



## dallan

I am sticking to cutting fruit with that one.


----------



## Edwood

Have a Regular Large Sebenza I usually EDC.  Also have a Small 2008 Annual LE Sebbie with Bubinga wood.  But it's too small for me, so I'm selling it.
   

   
   
  Of course my favorite EDC, pretty much the limits of pocketability due to it's size is my Benchmade 805 TSEK.
   

   
  I had a custom blue anodized titanium clip made so it would ride a lot lower in the pocket and look more like a pen clip, rather than a shiny, "LOOK AT ME!  I'M A KNIFE!!!!" clip that the stock benchmade clip looks like.


----------



## LordofDoom

Just got my Benchmade Barrage 581 in the mail.  This thing is quite massive in size and weight, yet I highly approve.  I'll try to get pictures in.  I sold my Benchmade Mini-Griptillian Mel Pardue and Kershaw Ken Onion Leek to help fund it.


----------



## Stitch

I love the sebby. Got a large 21 in november, really an awesome knive. Cleaning is when you get to see the real craftmanship Chris puts in his knives, each and every piece is made and fit without margins. Got a ESEE/RYP HEST Folder a few months back, also a great peice of work. For bushcraft i prefer the hest, feels more like a tank while the sebby is great for edc.


----------



## au5t3n5

i love my small classic mammoth ivory inlaid seb! yay! the tolerances are so low, the knife is basically perfection. they won best manufacturing quality at the blade show for this year.
   
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> I love the sebby. Got a large 21 in november, really an awesome knive. Cleaning is when you get to see the real craftmanship Chris puts in his knives, each and every piece is made and fit without margins. Got a ESEE/RYP HEST Folder a few months back, also a great peice of work. For bushcraft i prefer the hest, feels more like a tank while the sebby is great for edc.


----------



## BigBird

What do u guys think of the Ontario Rat-7 knife?


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> i love my small classic mammoth ivory inlaid seb! yay! the tolerances are so low, the knife is basically perfection. they won best manufacturing quality at the blade show for this year.


 
  Not just this year.
  The box of my large 21 says "2000-2001 Blade manufactering award" and "2003-2010 Blade manufactering award"
  
   
  Quote: 





bigbird said:


> What do u guys think of the Ontario Rat-7 knife?


 

 Ontario makes great knives. They used to make the ESEE knives(back then it was Rat Cutlery) before Rowen took over. ESEE's version is the ESEE6 i believe. That one goes for about $120 while the RAT-7 goes for about 85.
  Knowing that Rowen does an awesome heattreat i'd say get the ESEE6 if you dont mind the extra money. Its a .25 inch shorter but should still be more than enough for any camp/bush job. 
  Also ESEE knives come with great sheath, a thing thats almost always forgotten. 
http://www.eseeknives.com/rc-6.htm
   
  Whats the intended purpose of the knife? Longer isnt always better.  
   
   
   
  .


----------



## au5t3n5

^ yea, I know. They just pulled it off again! Haha, crk is some great stuff, I'm looking forward to the ZT/Hinderer collab since an xm-18/24 is just way too much money. ZT0560/0561.


----------



## music_man

i don't know if the newer metal is better but the "idaho made" makes me only want old ones now. just my feeling. besides i bet the older they are like bg42 are going to cost more.


----------



## Stitch

Quote:  





> Originally Posted by *au5t3n5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ yea, I know. They just pulled it off again! Haha, crk is some great stuff, I'm looking forward to the ZT/Hinderer collab since an xm-18/24 is just way too much money. ZT0560/0561.


 

 Rick's work also looks great, if it wasn't for the waiting time i would have gotten a XM-18 i think. Probably a good for thing for me(or my wallet) that there's a waiting time . 
  Just saw the recent prices, gone sky-high....
   

  
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't know if the newer metal is better but the "idaho made" makes me only want old ones now. just my feeling. besides i bet the older they are like bg42 are going to cost more.


 


 S35V Is supposed to be easier to proces and take a even better edge than S30v which is pretty impressive already.
  I can't be bothered with the Idaho Made on the scales. Its still an awesome knife and the text does not change that. For me knives are tools and not safequeens, some are real pretty ones at that but still a tool. An inscription is not chaning that. Ofcourse there are limits on looks but this is not strechting that.
  You might wanna see the discussion at Bladeforums about it if you havent already, its mostly a bunch of whining collectors imo.


----------



## halojeezy

Benchmade 710 in M390 steel. Awesome knife...my edc. Surprisingly, Benchmade has done a way better job on their factory edge. I've cut countless cardboard boxes with this knife and it's still able to slice paper.
   

   
  A little proof that it is in M390.


----------



## kwkarth

I love M390 steel. It really holds an edge well.  This knife is more compact than it looks.


----------



## 129207

Finally bought myself a Leatherman Skeletool CX last saturday. Although technically not a knife, it's blade is beautifully crafted and razor (literally, it shaves) sharp. Overall I'm very impressed with it's build and design. They even offer a 25 year warranty.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Finally bought myself a Leatherman Skeletool CX last saturday. Although technically not a knife, it's blade is beautifully crafted and razor (literally, it shaves) sharp. Overall I'm very impressed with it's build and design. They even offer a 25 year warranty.


 
   
  Just keep it away from salt water!  They are only slightly corrosion resistant, not a true stainless.  I was mislead by their claim of it being stainless and found out the hard way, sadly.  Their 25year warranty did not cover this.
  I agree on the knife.  Leatherman knifes are EXTREMELY sharp!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Finally bought myself a Leatherman Skeletool CX last saturday. Although technically not a knife, it's blade is beautifully crafted and razor (literally, it shaves) sharp. Overall I'm very impressed with it's build and design. They even offer a 25 year warranty.


 
  That's a great tool/knife.  I've carried a CX on my side for years.  I've never even remotely had a rust problem with mine and I've never gone to any special lengths to keep it from getting wet.  Just treat it with the same care as you would with any other good knife, and you should be just fine.  If you use it in salt water, rinse it off at your earliest convenience and treat it overall with something like blue lube, etc.
   
  Titanium and carbon fiber don't corrode, so you only have to treat the springs, bits, pilers, and knife blade.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That's a great tool/knife.  I've carried a CX on my side for years.  I've never even remotely had a rust problem with mine and I've never gone to any special lengths to keep it from getting wet.  Just treat it with the same care as you would with any other good knife, and you should be just fine.  If you use it in salt water, rinse it off at your earliest convenience and treat it overall with something like blue lube, etc.
> 
> Titanium and carbon fiber don't corrode, so you only have to treat the springs, bits, pilers, and knife blade.


 

 I agree that it's a great tool. I picked a CX up recently for work and it's been very useful. I love the light weight, and build quality. Still use a Benchmade for EDC, but the CX is a nice complement.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I agree that it's a great tool. I picked a CX up recently for work and it's been very useful. I love the light weight, and build quality. Still use a Benchmade for EDC, but the CX is a nice complement.


 

 me 2.  CX on my belt and Benchmade in my pocket


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Just treat it with the same care as you would with any other good knife, and you should be just fine.


 


  Do you have any suggestions for removing surface rust on a leatherman?
  I tried my best with WD40 and some brillo pad, but I still have spots that I can't seem to remove on the pliers.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Do you have any suggestions for removing surface rust on a leatherman?
> I tried my best with WD40 and some brillo pad, but I still have spots that I can't seem to remove on the pliers.


 

 Wow, I can't imagine rust on the pliers.  I have probably 20 pair or more of Leatherman tools around the house, many of them well over 10-15 years old and not a single one of them has a spot of rust on them.  I've never done anything to try and prevent it either, other than to treat them like I do with all my other tools, and some of them (the other tools) have a few rust spots, but none of the Leathermans have ever rusted.  Had a SOG tool grow a few rust spots once.
   
  Here are some home remedies:
http://www.diylife.com/2010/04/12/the-daily-fix-remove-rust-from-tools/
   
  I've used a fine wire wheel on a drill motor or Dremel tool to remove minor rust spots on other things, in conjunction with WD40.  Have you contacted Leatherman themselves about it?


----------



## kwkarth

Here are some more links:
http://www.theruststore.com/
   
  I had forgotten Boeshield T9...See above link  I used to use it on my bicycle chains when I commuted to work on my bike.  Never had a rust problem.
   
http://www.ask.com/questions-about/Remove-Rust-from-Tools
   
  Naval jelly is another product I used over 40 years ago with success:
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/s_trmt_naval/overview/Loctite-Naval-Jelly-Rust-Dissolver.htm


----------



## GreenLeader

My humble collection.
   
  From Cold Steel:

 Finn Bear
 Roach Belly
 6" Ti-Lite, Zytel handles
 Tokyo Spike
 Latin Machete (in the trunk of my car)
 Kopis Machete (I used this when practising B.I.F.F Escrima)
 18" Barong Machete (I use this to trim the backyeard hedges 
 Peacekeeper I (can't remember the steel, but it ain't VG-10 or San-Mai)
 Pocket Bushman
 Urban Pal, small push dagger (In my car, for cutting the seat belts)
 2 Victorinox Swiss Army knives
 Böker Magnum Blitz, automatic
   
  Other manufacturers:

 SOG Flash II
 Kershaw Leek
 Fairbairn-Sykes WWII fighting knife, repro. Mirror finished blade, blued aluminum handle.
 Spyderco Ladybug 3, plain edge, purple handle
 Spyderco Tenacious
 Gil Hibben Claw II, satin, skeleton handle
 Smith & Wesson Border Guard, spearpoint, all black
 Fox Cutlery dagger style throwing knife
 Linder Large Thrower throwing knife
 CAS Iberia Bolo-Tabak 18" filipino short sword (again, used this when I practised B.I.F.F Escrima)
 Unknown manufacturer, 18" nepalese kukri, sharpened by a friendly blacksmith
   
  "Bonus" items:

 Cold Steel Sjambok
 Cold Steel Nightshade Karambit and Tanto
 Cold Steel African Walking Stick
 Cold Steel Sharkie
 aluminum kubotan
 a s**tload of 24" rattan sticks from the times doing Escrima
 a Jo staff, approx. 4 feet, red oak
 Leatherman Squirt PS4, my EDC
   
  Hope I got them all.


----------



## 129207

Pictures or you're lying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  How did you experience practicing Escrima?


----------



## GreenLeader

Since you asked so nicely, here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  There are a few items that I forgot to mention previously and some that I didn't have at hand. Nevertheless, I'm quite prepared for the coming zombie apocalypse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I liked Escrima very much and it was a quite shame that I had to let it go. Escrima is a very good martial art for people who need to know how to use sticks, batons and knives (and how to defend from them). It also includes empty hand techniques but according to filipino philosophy of combat, it's the last option. It builds up your stamina and strength very nicely. I practised it for 3-3,5 years in, but then I got a job in another city (Espoo, Finland) and had to move there. Not very many people continued after the basic course, it was pretty hard physically. It was very common to get a few hits of a stick across the knuckles, and since we trained with no protective gear the blows sometimes drew blood. When we moved on to edged weapons training, nobody got hit in the training sessions (at least I didn't witness any incidents).
   
  There was a mishap among the teachers (let's call them Professor and Teacher) - they were sparring with long blades (for example a machete would be a long blade) and the Prof. against our head teacher stuck his hand for some reason too close to Teacher's blade (which was moving in a stabbing action). This caused Teacher's blade to slide clean through this Prof's middle finger, nearly slicing it in two. The funny thing was, at first they were unsure whether there had been a contact (this is because of the adrenaline and the fact that a very sharp blade doesn't hurt immediately). Pretty soon they found out that they could see through Professor's middle finger if he clenched it a bit. They were all cool about it but the folks who were just beginning were more or less freaking out. Especially when Prof. and Teacher laughed at the thing ("Look at the damn thing, you can see through it"). Then they went to the hospital to get it stitched.
   
  The bottom line of practising Escrima - expect to be hit at some point (but not necessarily with a blade)


----------



## Stitch

I've seen some escrima on tv, human weapon it was i think. It seems pretty effective when you get it right.
  Accidents can happen in all martial arts.
  I Practice Katori Shinto Ryu(see sig), classic japanese swordmanship, and cut my middle finger even before we started with the live sword kata's. The sheath accidently slipped of the sword and i wanted to grab it. Next thing i know was that i felt some liquid on my hand. 2 Stitches but no bone hit, was close call though.
   
  I also practice Pencak Silat, someone ended up with a sickle in the back of his neck. Nothing serious, just a boatload of blood. Wasnt there to witness it though.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





stitch said:


> I've seen some escrima on tv, human weapon it was i think. It seems pretty effective when you get it right.
> Accidents can happen in all martial arts.
> I Practice Katori Shinto Ryu(see sig), classic japanese swordmanship, and cut my middle finger even before we started with the live sword kata's. The sheath accidently slipped of the sword and i wanted to grab it. Next thing i know was that i felt some liquid on my hand. 2 Stitches but no bone hit, was close call though.
> 
> I also practice Pencak Silat, someone ended up with a sickle in the back of his neck. Nothing serious, just a boatload of blood. Wasnt there to witness it though.


 
   
  Rule #1:  Never try to catch a falling gun and never try and catch a falling sword.
  Yours is a new one though.  Never try and catch a falling Saya.  Wow.  Good thing you survived!
   
  Do you use your Dojo's sword, or do you have your own?  If you have your own, any photos?  I love to see pictures of japanese swords.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Rule #1:  Never try to catch a falling gun and never try and catch a falling sword.
> Yours is a new one though.  Never try and catch a falling Saya.  Wow.  Good thing you survived!
> 
> Do you use your Dojo's sword, or do you have your own?  If you have your own, any photos?  I love to see pictures of japanese swords.


 


  Im used to sharp things for numerous years now so that rule is burned in my instincts. The saya did a instinct-bypass......
  Its my own. But its a cheap chinese made sword. Feeling is good though, balance is just a tad before the tsuba. It's a nice starting sword for iaido. When i get more time for it i'll probably get a new one.
   
  I though i had some shots on my google albums but it seems not. I'll upload them tomorrow. Getting too late now.
  Here is a link to get an idea. My shots are obviously better  It's in dutch though.
http://www.shogun.nl/zwaarden/john-lee/katana/john-lee-musashi-ichi-katana.html


----------



## DodgeMD

Quote: 





greenleader said:


>


 

 WOW! And how about traditional finnish knives? I don't see any =)


----------



## CrocsRock

EDC is a Kershaw Shallot in ZDP composite. A number of reasons I'm less than keen on it, but it fit the bill for larger handle size (I'm a big guy), assisted open, index open, and no thumb stud. Surprisingly few knives tick all those boxes.

   
  And a RAT Cutlery Izula (from before they were ESEE) for more outdoorsy stuff.


----------



## Psychochink

Not knives but just in case people are interested, I'm a sword guy (note these pictures are not of my _specific _swords, don't have any decent ones sitting around, but are those that I own)...
   
  Semi-custom Angus Trim Type XIII Triple Fuller. Handles like a dream, and Gus is known for having the best steel/heat treatment, blade geometry and attention to balance, weight distribution and harmonic resonance in the business.

  Angus Trim "Little Tigress" Tactical Katana. Likewise in terms of above comments.

   
  Cheness O-Katana (33" blade). This one is more for the hell of it, to be honest. Really too big for me and my regular-sized katana is the one that actually sees any use, but what can I say, who doesn't love a big-ass (yet very well balanced) sword. Not up to the same quality standards as my ATrims, which are made by Gus himself, rather than a company employee like these - but then I'm a Euro sword guy.

   

   
  I do own others, but the top two are my pride and joy - and I included the O-Katana because I know people tend to like them.


----------



## crayonhead

Hey, I need a knife.for self defense.
  my specifications:
  4-5 inch,fixed-blade
  light, tactical
  with a budget of about 40 USD
  easily concealable,
  with a sheath.
  HAS TO LAST FOR A GOOD 5 YEARS. (okay to be resharpened)
  links and models please.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## beerguy0

No pic yet, but I just got a Benchmade 585S Mini-Barrage. (A "thanks-for-all-your-hard-work" gift from my boss.) Love it so far, great feel, very sharp, and is very fast to open.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> Hey, I need a knife.for self defense.
> my specifications:
> 4-5 inch,fixed-blade
> light, tactical
> ...


 

 Check out the ESEE Izula. It's a 2.88" blade and 6.25" overall. It's very comfortable easy to conceal. The sheath is very well made and has lots of different configuration options. Best of all, it comes with a lifetime no questions asked warranty and they'll replace it. They're very strong though with 1095 steel so you dont need to worry. 
http://eseeknives.com/neck_knife.htm
http://newgraham.com/store/product/5716/IZULA-Black-RCIZULAB/
   
  They also came out with an Izula II. It has the same length blade, but a 0.50" longer handle so its better for gloves or big hands. The Izula II comes with removable micarta scales too.
http://newgraham.com/store/product/8097/IZULA-II-Black/


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> Hey, I need a knife.for self defense.
> my specifications:
> 4-5 inch,fixed-blade
> light, tactical
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Check out the ESEE Izula. It's a 2.88" blade and 6.25" overall. It's very comfortable easy to conceal. The sheath is very well made and has lots of different configuration options. Best of all, it comes with a lifetime no questions asked warranty and they'll replace it. They're very strong though with 1095 steel so you dont need to worry.
> http://eseeknives.com/neck_knife.htm
> http://newgraham.com/store/product/5716/IZULA-Black-RCIZULAB/
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1 to the Izula(2)
  Its 1095 steel so it sharpens easy and takes on hell of an edge. Needs a bit of oil for maintanence.
  They even replaced some torch-cut and angle-grinded knives.


----------



## Novalis

Been looking to buy a new knife-set for the kitchen and considered a ceramic set, but I wanted to see what all the fuzz is about.
   
  So before buying I thought I'd get just a small, cheap ceramic knife to test it.
   

   
  Being a cheap Chinese knife, I was actually impressed by the build quality.
  The blade is firmly in place and has no play at all, the wood looks good, and it has a generally good feel to it.
  On the downside the white blade is really light, which gives it a weird balance and for some reason the tip is blunted. Not being a connoisseur I have no idea if this is infact normal.
   
  It is really really sharp, but the white blade is kinda hard to take seriously. It sort of looks like a toy knife.
   
  In retrospective I should probably have opted for a small kitchen knife to try out. With the fragile blade, and blunted tip, it really isn't much of an allrounder.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





novalis said:


> Been looking to buy a new knife-set for the kitchen and considered a ceramic set, but I wanted to see what all the fuzz is about.
> 
> So before buying I thought I'd get just a small, cheap ceramic knife to test it.
> 
> ...


 

 I have found that ceramic knives are not good all rounders.  They're still rather fragile compared to good steel knives, but they have their place.  I have a few ceramic knives and they generally are sharp out of the box and stay that way for a long time if you treat them gently.  They excel for slicing.  Not good for boning or chopping.  Probably the best value I can think of is a set of two ceramic kitchen knives I bought at Ikea.  They're good for slicing meats, soft cheeses, most vegetables and fruits.
   
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50152034


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





novalis said:


> Been looking to buy a new knife-set for the kitchen and considered a ceramic set, but I wanted to see what all the fuzz is about.
> 
> So before buying I thought I'd get just a small, cheap ceramic knife to test it.
> 
> ...


 

 I love the white blade, why do you think its Chinese? It comes from California...
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I have found that ceramic knives are not good all rounders.  They're still rather fragile compared to good steel knives, but they have their place.  I have a few ceramic knives and they generally are sharp out of the box and stay that way for a long time if you treat them gently.  They excel for slicing.  Not good for boning or chopping.  Probably the best value I can think of is a set of two ceramic kitchen knives I bought at Ikea.  They're good for slicing meats, soft cheeses, most vegetables and fruits.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50152034


 

 Your guy's stupid remarks made me think of this again!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I love the white blade, why do you think its Chinese? It comes from California...
> 
> 
> Your guy's stupid remarks made me think of this again!


 

 I actually enjoyed watching that


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I actually enjoyed watching that


 

 Same with me, watch the Obsession: Soda Pop, that really, *really*, *really *good!


----------



## Novalis

That knife-set from Ikea looks like really good value, I'll check it out they next time I'm there.
  
   
    
  Quote:


cifani090 said:


> I love the white blade, why do you think its Chinese? It comes from California...


 
   
  Well, I ordered it from dealextreme. Why would it be from the US?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





novalis said:


> That knife-set from Ikea looks like really good value, I'll check it out they next time I'm there.


 

  Let me know what you think when you look them over.  I'm very pleased with them.  The handles are rather chap, but then again, so is the price.  Even though the handles are cheap, they're functional.


----------



## GreenLeader

Quote: 





dodgemd said:


> WOW! And how about traditional finnish knives? I don't see any =)


 

 I guess I'm an atypical Finn because I don't own any traditional puukko knives. I must fix that issue soon


----------



## sowilde

My EDC is the Benchmade 705-02 and has been for years.
   

   
  Best knife i have ever carried. D2 steel is fantastic and it has the perfect fit for my hands.


----------



## music_man

i know a store that really does not even sell knives and he has had one of those little levitators for like 8 years in a pretty much emty benchmade tabletop case. tomorrow i am going to offer him like 50% less. i was just thinking about it tonight for some reason. however i am likely to literally get run out of there. since the gentleman is very fiesty and will physically usher someone out of his store. the only scary part is it is a speciality pump shotgun store! wish me well


----------



## shamrock134

I know nothing of knives, but received these as gifts.


----------



## Revi

they look pretty badass.


----------



## au5t3n5

Dunno about the boker, but the cold steel AK should take a beating nicely. So don't be afraid to use it.
  
  Quote: 





shamrock134 said:


> I know nothing of knives, but received these as gifts.


----------



## music_man

in case you were wondering i survived and i did get it for what i wished! that guy is not so bad after all. i like it and it is not made anymore.


----------



## Towert7

Finally got around to take some pictures of the two cheap japanese tanto swords I purchased a month ago.
   
   









   
  I always wanted a japanese tanto, so I got these two.
  Nothing fancy.  One is folded steel but not water quench hardened.  The other is not folded but differentially hardened.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





sowilde said:


> My EDC is the Benchmade 705-02 and has been for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Best knife i have ever carried. D2 steel is fantastic and it has the perfect fit for my hands.


 
   

 I really like the look of that knife, but it's over my budget can anyone recommend a knife like this under $100 ?


----------



## ozz

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I really like the look of that knife, but it's over my budget can anyone recommend a knife like this under $100 ?
> 
> Try looking at a Kershaw Blackout I believe Academy still has them for around 60.00.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





ozz said:


> Try looking at a Kershaw Blackout I believe Academy still has them for around 60.00


 
   
   
  Looks good, thanks.


----------



## Stitch

Colombia River Knife and Tool, CRKT, makes nice knives for well under 100 bucks. Some even have the framelock from chris reeve.
  CRKT has a very good name for budget knives.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Colombia River Knife and Tool, CRKT, makes nice knives for well under 100 bucks. Some even have the framelock from chris reeve.
> CRKT has a very good name for budget knives.


 
   

 Thanks, I really like the M21 but I'm having trouble with the classification, different countries different rules, is it a gravity knife ?


----------



## Stitch

What are you'r planning to do with such a knife? Conquer the mall?
  Never really understood the term "gravity knife" but from the video on that page its obvious its an automtic opener. These type of knives are illegal in most countries afaik.
   
http://www.crkt.com/foldingedcknives
  Most of these will get you a legal, good knife that does everything you want for EDC and some smaller woods chores. The Framelock knives provide a rock solid knife.
  I recommended the Pazoda and Drifter to a few friends.
   
  For under 100 bucks Spyderco is also a brand thats hard to beat. Specialy the Delica and  Endura models are well known.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.crkt.com/foldingedcknives
> Most of these will get you a legal, good knife that does everything you want for EDC and some smaller woods chores. The Framelock knives provide a rock solid knife.
> ...


 
   

 Thanks, it will be used for camping, fire making and wood chores, Spyderco looks ideal for my needs.


----------



## Stitch

Do you really want a folder?
  If its for camping/woods only a small fixed works better in my book. Laws are still present but you are not looked at if some one sees you with a 4 or 5 inch fixed knife. Even a 3 inch fixed works better than a 3 inch folder. You can baton a fixed knife if needed with less risk of breaking  than a folder.
   
  Have a look at ESEE
  The ESEE4 is what i use. ESEE 3 is the smaller version.
   
  They dont differ much in price.


----------



## upstateguy

Vintage Remington Guide Knife


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Vintage Remington Guide Knife


 


  Do you like the Remington?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Do you like the Remington?


 

 What's there not to like?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> What's there not to like?


 

 LOL, where did you buy it? It seems like the most active pocket knife forum is allaboutpocketknifes.com, and even that is not *that *active.


----------



## upstateguy

I bought it years ago, I can't remember from whom????


----------



## au5t3n5

try bladeforums or jerzeedevil.
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> LOL, where did you buy it? It seems like the most active pocket knife forum is allaboutpocketknifes.com, and even that is not *that *active.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> try bladeforums or jerzeedevil.


 

 Thank you for that.


----------



## Albedo

Folding knife bought up in the Taurus mountains (Turkey) from the village strongman/ blacksmith/ imam for about $6.
   

   
  I like the roughness of it and that the tension in the goat horn shaft retains the blade, you have to give it a good whack (against a hard surface)... child safety he said.
   
*Edit:* Added info.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> try bladeforums or jerzeedevil.


 

 +1 on BFC or the great JD! Let me know if you have questions.
   
  Currently carrying a BM 943


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Do you really want a folder?
> If its for camping/woods only a small fixed works better in my book. Laws are still present but you are not looked at if some one sees you with a 4 or 5 inch fixed knife. Even a 3 inch fixed works better than a 3 inch folder. You can baton a fixed knife if needed with less risk of breaking  than a folder.
> 
> Have a look at ESEE
> ...


 

  
  I was thinking a folding blade would be easier to carry in my cargo pockets, but I could attach a fixed blade to my belt or molle, thanks for the links.


----------



## music_man

i know this is a multi tool but i cannot get a good edge on a leatherman squirt's knife. i can get buck 420 hc scary sharp. that is probably no comparison though since the buck is bos. i said elsewhere i had replaced a zdp189 knife in my pocket with it. i guess not after all. i re-profiled it and put an edge on it but it appears it is just not a great blade.


----------



## au5t3n5

That zdp189 is some good stuff. Spyderco?
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> i know this is a multi tool but i cannot get a good edge on a leatherman squirt's knife. i can get buck 420 hc scary sharp. that is probably no comparison though since the buck is bos. i said elsewhere i had replaced a zdp189 knife in my pocket with it. i guess not after all. i re-profiled it and put an edge on it but it appears it is just not a great blade.


----------



## music_man

nah, it is a william henry. i have a lot of them. so i am a poser lol. i think if you consider them jewelry and not tools then it is ok. still, those go through an envelope a heck of a lot better than the leatherman. even after i re-profiled it. i think i am going to throw a damascus one in my pocket now. the serious ones are my safe queens and will never see my pocket. this is why i am not on blade forums haha. honestly though i prefer wh to any of my customs.


----------



## dallan

I gotta say that i prefer my WH to my one custom at this point too.  Love my custom and take it at times when called for, and even though it is low profile it isn't as low as my Gentac by any means.


----------



## au5t3n5

I like to use my knives, my edc is a small classic mammoth ivory seb. no damascus, just polished s30v.
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> nah, it is a william henry. i have a lot of them. so i am a poser lol. i think if you consider them jewelry and not tools then it is ok. still, those go through an envelope a heck of a lot better than the leatherman. even after i re-profiled it. i think i am going to throw a damascus one in my pocket now. the serious ones are my safe queens and will never see my pocket. this is why i am not on blade forums haha. honestly though i prefer wh to any of my customs.


----------



## cifani090

Look at the knifes on bladeforum.com in the custom section, they are to die for. Too bad their $5000


----------



## music_man

there are customs for a lot more than that and wh too! for what i use it for a wh is fine. i find even my small sebs overkill for my needs. the unique graphic ones are nice in their own way just too big for my needs. i saw a knife for 30 grand! it was nice but it did not really ring my bell. one weird thing i have found about zdp189 is once you start sharpening it with a razor edge like strop it does not hold that edge long. which i find weird since it is supposed to i think. maybe it is meant for kind of a wider profile i don't know. i find the performance of some damascus better for opening envelopes etc. you would be surprised, wh told me opening paper is actually pretty hard on any edge. i also wish they would go back to the liner lock. i keep hitting the darn button on them which is not a good thing. i might use my mnandi for a while now. s30v is plenty good. i also noticed the mnandi did not get the new metal. i guess that small it hardly matters.


----------



## au5t3n5

anyone else here excited about the new zt0560/0561?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> there are customs for a lot more than that and wh too! for what i use it for a wh is fine. i find even my small sebs overkill for my needs. the unique graphic ones are nice in their own way just too big for my needs. i saw a knife for 30 grand! it was nice but it did not really ring my bell. one weird thing i have found about zdp189 is once you start sharpening it with a razor edge like strop it does not hold that edge long. which i find weird since it is supposed to i think. maybe it is meant for kind of a wider profile i don't know. i find the performance of some damascus better for opening envelopes etc. you would be surprised, wh told me opening paper is actually pretty hard on any edge. i also wish they would go back to the liner lock. i keep hitting the darn button on them which is not a good thing. i might use my mnandi for a while now. s30v is plenty good. i also noticed the mnandi did not get the new metal. i guess that small it hardly matters.


 

 I really like the blue damascus with bone grips, where do i get one for cheap? **** their so expensive!!! Its like the new high end thing, cars, houses, audio,etc!


----------



## pigmode

I've sold my Emersons. Got tired of their shaky QC with the two I've had, and am happy to be without. One wouldn't open cleanly unless the screw was loosened enough, to where the tip of the blade would then scrape the liner on opening. It had that much lateral movement. I know with QC control these days you need a bit of luck, and if not need to be ready to deal with the manufacturer. Still I didn't think the Emerson design was worthy enough for the trouble, so I took the path of least resistance.
   
  Striders are a different story. I'm super happy with the one I have, and can't say enough for its ergos and quality as a superb working blade. I plan to pick up three more and expect they will be right. Here's a redo of its pics---its a PT with 2-13/16" blade.


----------



## au5t3n5

nice dog paws! i've always been tempted to get a strider, i probably will someday.


----------



## music_man

striders are real nice. a real tool. i have an old one with g10 on one side. yours i really like. is the paws a standard option? there are people that customize the heck out of them and sell them for a lot.

cifani, you mean get a william henry cheap? good luck. well it depends what you mean by cheap. if one is $1,500 a dealer might give you $150 off. it is a coveted item so they are not being discounted much. a mnandi you can sometimes get a deal on. if the dealer is going to stop carrying cr knives or something like that. or ebay for a mnandi but wh is holding it's value.


----------



## au5t3n5

from what i know, all the dog paws are from a place called plaza cutlery. they do dog paws on sebenzas, striders, etc. it is their "thing." besides used, you can only buy them from their stores.
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> striders are real nice. a real tool. i have an old one with g10 on one side. yours i really like. is the paws a standard option? there are people that customize the heck out of them and sell them for a lot.
> 
> cifani, you mean get a william henry cheap? good luck. well it depends what you mean by cheap. if one is $1,500 a dealer might give you $150 off. it is a coveted item so they are not being discounted much. a mnandi you can sometimes get a deal on. if the dealer is going to stop carrying cr knives or something like that. or ebay for a mnandi but wh is holding it's value.


----------



## music_man

thanks. i'll see if i can get in touch with them. i like anything with animal paws/prints. i have a custom flashlight to match it.

edit: good news is can order online, bad news they are out of stock but i will keep my eye on that site. thanks.


----------



## pigmode

music_man, plaza cutlery it is. I didn't see any paws listed but best to call and see what's up, or what's coming up. They have some nice SNGs in stock. If my new head amp works out, I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## dallan

I have bought two knives from Plaza Cutlery and drove down there once to check it out.  Only problem here is sales tax so my last wh was bought out of state.


----------



## cifani090

Anyone have an custom damascus knifes? If so do you mind posting pictures?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> Thanks, it will be used for camping, fire making and wood chores, Spyderco looks ideal for my needs.


 

 Definitely check out SanRenMu knives as well. They're the OEM company for the cheaper Spyderco, CRKT (among others) models. They sell some really nice knives for less than $20. I own a couple of them and enjoy them a lot. This and this one are my favourite EDC blades atm. Everyone should try these in my opinion.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Definitely check out SanRenMu knives as well. They're the OEM company for the cheaper Spyderco, CRKT (among others) models. They sell some really nice knives for less than $20. I own a couple of them and enjoy them a lot. This and this one are my favourite EDC blades atm. Everyone should try these in my opinion.


 
   

 Thanks for the links, the second knife looks really nice, how does the blade stand up to everyday use ?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> Thanks for the links, the second knife looks really nice, how does the blade stand up to everyday use ?


 


  They are razor sharp when you take them out of their packaging. Literally. I could easily shave with them. They keep their edge pretty well, I haven't sharpened them yet. They lock tight, no blade play. Exduct.com sells them. I've bought a couple there. These are some of the best budget knife deals around if you ask me.


----------



## au5t3n5

SRM makes some of the best cheapies out there. They rival the quality of knives many times their price. But they are still made in china, and OEM knives. So no warranties. That said, its like a $8-10 knife, you might as well buy another instead of trying to send it anywhere for warranty.


----------



## music_man

i think the best value knives were from seki. i don't know what the prices are these days though. china can be all over the place with any goods. like the last thing you want is a lock that fails or something. not bashing china at all just saying the truth.


----------



## au5t3n5

actually numerous reports show that the srm knives, esp the 710, is just as solid as any knife you can get here. sure there are flukes, but there are even flukes with LE benchmades. that said, at $10 its going to give you more knife than you paid for. now i'm not saying its going to have a better frame lock than my sebenza, or last a life time, but it will be on par with some of the lower end kershaws, benchmades, spydercos (and even byrd), etc. heck, i don't think you can find a knife with better qualities at that price. they just don't exist.
   
  it is a common misconception about chinese goods having bad quality control (qc), and im not saying you are wrong. a lot do. not all of the srm line is perfect. it is getting there though... it really depends on who is contracting the work and holding the qc standards. spyderco actually contracts work with srm to do their low end bryd line. i just picked up a kershaw volt 2 made in china as a beater knife and the fit and finish are quite good. the blade play is barely there and the liner lock is solid. sometimes chinese products are done right and srm knives would be a good example of this. 
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> i think the best value knives were from seki. i don't know what the prices are these days though. china can be all over the place with any goods. like the last thing you want is a lock that fails or something. not bashing china at all just saying the truth.


----------



## sage

I haven't logged into head-fi in a loooong time and I'm realizing lots of people here are over on bf.com.  au5t3n5, I sold you that volt!  I'm s.c. on the other money sapping site.


----------



## au5t3n5

!!!!! the torsion bar broke and i got it replaced just a few days ago. its a great cheapie while waiting on the zt/hinderer....
  Quote: 





sage said:


> I haven't logged into head-fi in a loooong time and I'm realizing lots of people here are over on bf.com.  au5t3n5, I sold you that volt!  I'm s.c. on the other money sapping site.


----------



## sage

If you're looking for an inexpensive fix to hold you over until the 056x, take a look at the Enlan EL-01.  It is of outstanding quality.


----------



## au5t3n5

I thought about that, but decided to try out kershaw because zt is kershaw too. Turns out they have great cs, albeit a bit on the slow end.
   
  I must resist future knife purchases until the zt. It is hard to balance out audio and knives lol. I sold a large seb for kind of cheap to get my swan speakers....I'm currently awaiting the release of the zo v2. 
  Quote: 





sage said:


> If you're looking for an inexpensive fix to hold you over until the 056x, take a look at the Enlan EL-01.  It is of outstanding quality.


----------



## mikerobe

The first is the Benchmade that is my favorite overall one to carry.  So many of the things I love: wood, carbon fiber, titanium...  I had lost it and was super bummed.  Cleaning out the old car before selling, I ended up finding it sandwiched in between the seat and console.  Have kept a close eye on it ever since. 
   
  The second is one I sought out a few years ago, the Bob Lum Spyderco Tanto.  Didn't get it when I was younger and always regretted it.  I have a few more, but these are my main two.


----------



## au5t3n5

those are nice! the benchmade reminds me of the microtech LCC knives. those are da though...so not exactly the friendliest for california where i live...
  
  Quote: 





mikerobe said:


> The first is the Benchmade that is my favorite overall one to carry.  So many of the things I love: wood, carbon fiber, titanium...  I had lost it and was super bummed.  Cleaning out the old car before selling, I ended up finding it sandwiched in between the seat and console.  Have kept a close eye on it ever since.
> 
> The second is one I sought out a few years ago, the Bob Lum Spyderco Tanto.  Didn't get it when I was younger and always regretted it.  I have a few more, but these are my main two.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Anyone have an custom damascus knifes? If so do you mind posting pictures?


 


  Here are some pix and the description of my Jerry Corbit folding dagger.  It is the pride and joy of my collection!


----------



## MrQ

^ That's a real artisan piece.


----------



## warubozu

Agreed, nice file work on the liners and the damascus blade and bolster look awesome.


----------



## music_man

i'd probably take that over a wh but i bet that is a lot of money. that looks amazing. there are not a lot of customs i like either.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Here are some pix and the description of my Jerry Corbit folding dagger.  It is the pride and joy of my collection!


 

 About time someone posts one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im actually looking into a Mike Irie.... just look at the picture!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i'd probably take that over a wh but i bet that is a lot of money. that looks amazing. there are not a lot of customs i like either.


 


  Yes, it was pricey, but it is the most beautiful example of knife art I have ever seen.  The pattern of the blade matches exactly the pattern on the handle.  Needless to say, it will never be carried!


----------



## music_man

i think it looks incredible i am going to go look how much they are and if any are available.

edit: it is not nearly as much as i thought but not inexpensive of course. i see where you got it from lol. there is one artist i really like but his knives are not really usable as knives and they are big money. of course i would not use those anyways so it wouldn't matter. i can't remember his name but there is one one on a shelf here. ok i looked,peter martin bug knife. next to it is a boyd ashworth turtle. which is not really a knife either. i thought those were cool.


----------



## Chris_Himself

HOLY ****!!!
   
  This thread is still going? I started this when I was still a kid!
   
  Here is what I currently have:

   

   
 
   
   
  My current favorite is the Benchmade 32 Balisong though, Emerson CQC8 is a close second


----------



## au5t3n5

@Chris_Himself
   
  Nice collection. Do you flip the 32? The 51 is great to flip...but I like 42's better.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> @Chris_Himself
> 
> Nice collection. Do you flip the 32? The 51 is great to flip...but I like 42's better.


 


  I'm looking for a 51 unfortunately, I just scored a sweet deal on the 32 from USN (115 BNIB shipped).
   
  Yeah I flip and EDC the 32. Laws say I shouldn't but whatevs, I'm only carrying it because I'm "transporting" it from place to place anyway haha. I rarely use knives in public. It's the autos which are really bad, you can still buy bali's in stores but I'm sure you know that already


----------



## au5t3n5

[size=medium]If you are looking for a 51, you can find them online new for ~$170 and down to $150 on forums. I sold a lightly flipped one for only $160 in person a few months ago.
   
  I like to edc my CRK. Its a sturdy little thing, and pretty people friendly. Its a nice looking user too. PM me if you inquire more info on picking up a 51. Maybe I can point you in the right direction.​[/size]

  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I'm looking for a 51 unfortunately, I just scored a sweet deal on the 32 from USN (115 BNIB shipped).
> 
> Yeah I flip and EDC the 32. Laws say I shouldn't but whatevs, I'm only carrying it because I'm "transporting" it from place to place anyway haha. I rarely use knives in public. It's the autos which are really bad, you can still buy bali's in stores but I'm sure you know that already


----------



## music_man

i think balisong is so cool. if i were to try it i am pretty sure i would lose fingers though. i don't want to test that theory either. i have the bm gold class damascus one with my case queens. yeah, small sebenza is so small and unassuming but it is a real tool. i am sure it is much more up to the task of cutting something than a wh or even mnandi. i want the new steel but i don't want the idaho made. i know that is personal but i don't like it. nothing against idaho either but just simple usa would be much cooler imo. i was thinking of getting another spyderco cricket today. that knife is super inexpensive for what it is. or maybe that bm that has a spydie hole and is like a sebenza. i sold that one and want it back now.


----------



## au5t3n5

the s35vn is slightly overrated. it was actually chosen to cut down a little on production costs i hear, not to say it isn't a slight upgrade to s30v. both are pretty good, and it would be hard to differentiate between the two during most if not all edc tasks. 
   
  i don't like the stamps either. i actually like the classic models the most. the rounded lock bar is just so much more comfortable to use.


----------



## music_man

yeah i agree about the classic. thanks you saved me some money. since i have all the sebenza's i need. well, more actually. i am guessing zdp189 or that other new super steel is better. the thing is with these high end steels there are tradeoffs. like for one thing it holds an edge longer but go try sharpening it. the zdp189 completely dull takes me an hour on various rods. for some reason i will not use stones or the belt on that.


----------



## au5t3n5

Aren't you supposed to take the super steels to diamond rods to make them sharp again then refine the edge and then work your way to a strop? It is best to maintain an edge than recreate one.
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> yeah i agree about the classic. thanks you saved me some money. since i have all the sebenza's i need. well, more actually. i am guessing zdp189 or that other new super steel is better. the thing is with these high end steels there are tradeoffs. like for one thing it holds an edge longer but go try sharpening it. the zdp189 completely dull takes me an hour on various rods. for some reason i will not use stones or the belt on that.


----------



## music_man

yes. if it is completely dull. i start with a diamond rod. then work through the different rods all the way to the softest ceramic. than a steel. than a strop with red rouge. then just a strop. it can take an hour or more. by comparison 420hc needs to be sharpened all the time but i can do 5 swipes on carbide and 5 on ceramic and it is razor sharp. that is why i said there are drawbacks. once the super steel is sharp it will stay sharp for my use(very light duty) for nearly a year. so really i guess it is six of one and half dozen of the other. it more or less works out to the same amount of labor. an hour plus once a year or 2 minutes every week. on the other hand if one was constantly wearing down super steels they might want to think about a non stainless machine steel if possible. assuming corrosion is not an issue. a butcher works a knife real hard and i have seen them just use a steel on it every couple of hours. i don't know what kind of knives they use. i also do not know what metal is in my good german cutlery but it holds an edge great and is easy to sharpen. i want to say i suppose people know this but never use one of those chefmaster electric sharpeners on any good knife! it will destroy it before you even know what happened. i just wanted to add that in case any new collector ever reads this.


----------



## upstateguy

>


 
  
   


  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> HOLY ****!!!
> 
> This thread is still going? I started this when I was still a kid!
> 
> ...


 



 I have a Bali-Song too.  Here's some quick and dirty pics.....
   

  the case it came with is pretty worn, but let's see what's inside.


----------



## 129207

Just wanted to let you guys know I ran into a SanRenMu 710 for $8,50 incl. worldwide shipping. Crazy value. They stock some other SRM knives too.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

That just looks like a cheap CRK knockoff. I wouldn't trust any folding knife like that for only $8, including worldwide shipping. I like my fingers. I feel like that knife is the SkullCandy of the headphone world. 
   
  Save up and actually buy a quality knife from Kershaw, Spyderco, Benchmade or hundreds of other manufacturers. Totally worth it.


----------



## au5t3n5

Actually SRM makes knives for Spyderco under the Bryd line. The 710 is notoriously good for the price, and competes with the middle priced Kershaws. 
   
  Opinels are highly trusted and they are roughly the same price. The frame lock here is arguably stronger than the Opinel's ring lock....
   
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> That just looks like a cheap CRK knockoff. I wouldn't trust any folding knife like that for only $8, including worldwide shipping. I like my fingers. I feel like that knife is the SkullCandy of the headphone world.
> 
> Save up and actually buy a quality knife from Kershaw, Spyderco, Benchmade or hundreds of other manufacturers. Totally worth it.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like that knife is the SkullCandy of the headphone world.


 

  You couldn't be further from the truth. If you like headphone anology: SanRenMu is the nwAVguy or Fischer Audio of the knife industry, proving you can deliver outstandig performance without all the marketing hype, mark-up and esoterics.  Order one, they're cheap enough to try one before judging.

 You don't have to believe me ofcourse, but you can read up on SanRenMu on the Bladeforums and Britishblades forum. They're quickly becoming popular. You can order about every model on http://www.exduct.com, but they charge shipping. The bang-for-your-buck is still insane though.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Well then forgive my ignorance. I've been on bladeforums for years and don't recall hearing much about Sanrenmu and of course don't have any personal experience. I might have to bite my tongue next time and try it.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> the s35vn is slightly overrated. it was actually chosen to cut down a little on production costs i hear, not to say it isn't a slight upgrade to s30v. both are pretty good, and it would be hard to differentiate between the two during most if not all edc tasks.
> 
> i don't like the stamps either. i actually like the classic models the most. the rounded lock bar is just so much more comfortable to use.


 


 The S35VN isn't really even an upgrade. It is, but they really could have just produced this steel from the beginning. The steel on the Hinderer/Zero Tolerance collaboration is amazing though!

  It's just that it's in demand right now and there is something like a 2 month wait for just a plain jane polished blade like the one I own now.
   


  Quote: 





music_man said:


> i think balisong is so cool. if i were to try it i am pretty sure i would lose fingers though. i don't want to test that theory either. i have the bm gold class damascus one with my case queens. yeah, small sebenza is so small and unassuming but it is a real tool. i am sure it is much more up to the task of cutting something than a wh or even mnandi. i want the new steel but i don't want the idaho made. i know that is personal but i don't like it. nothing against idaho either but just simple usa would be much cooler imo. i was thinking of getting another spyderco cricket today. that knife is super inexpensive for what it is. or maybe that bm that has a spydie hole and is like a sebenza. i sold that one and want it back now.


 


 Most of the beginner balisong moves center around just hanging on to the safe handle. As long as you know that one is the safe handle, you'll be ok. I've only cut myself like 2 times in the 3 weeks I've owned the 32 haha. If you're ever down to flip, let me know
   
  The Mnandi is super nice but it's kind of expensive for what it is. It's one of those knives I want, but I'm too overly tactical with all the crap I own (consult my sig).
   

  
  Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Aren't you supposed to take the super steels to diamond rods to make them sharp again then refine the edge and then work your way to a strop? It is best to maintain an edge than recreate one.


 

 Only if you let them get dull. With S35VN, you really don't have to sharpen it, just after a serious cutting session, strop it on cardboard. I've yet to sharpen this one and I use knives every day to cut cable, packaging, zip ties, and even pry open Grados lol.
   
  I'm seriously SO happy that this thread is still up! Yet another knife forum to post to!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> That just looks like a cheap CRK knockoff. I wouldn't trust any folding knife like that for only $8, including worldwide shipping. I like my fingers. I feel like that knife is the SkullCandy of the headphone world.
> 
> Save up and actually buy a quality knife from Kershaw, Spyderco, Benchmade or hundreds of other manufacturers. Totally worth it.


 


 They're fairly decent. They are good value for money and even though they're blatant copies of the CRK, it's not the looks that give Reeve knives their notoriety, it's the tolerances. Still it's nothing close to a CRK. Nobody NEEDS a CRK, it's just pocket jewelry. I'll take a CRK over a Denon D5000 any time of day haha.

  
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth. If you like headphone anology: SanRenMu is the nwAVguy or Fischer Audio of the knife industry, proving you can deliver outstandig performance without all the marketing hype, mark-up and esoterics.  Order one, they're cheap enough to try one before judging.
> 
> You don't have to believe me ofcourse, but you can read up on SanRenMu on the Bladeforums and Britishblades forum. They're quickly becoming popular. You can order about every model on http://www.exduct.com, but they charge shipping. The bang-for-your-buck is still insane though.


 
   
  Yeah I own 3 of them, I didn't get them for anywhere NEAR that price, but I can say they're very quirky blades, I was considering sending out one to get cerakoted at 4bush, and I still am, I just can't decide what color!
   
  The next level up is a Benchmade 940 from there. I used to be into CRK's, ZT 302's, the DPX HEST folder, and then I realized that a well made Balisong doesn't cost anywhere near that amount (Bradley Mayhem) can be used just as hard and locks up just as solid... seriously I could give up all my knives just to order a 29 custom Balisong right now:


----------



## au5t3n5

speaking of custom balis... i would really love a balibalistic with that sweet hollow grind with a tanto point. beautiful knives. i would have bought one instead of my crk and other headphone stuff, but i can't carry one legally in CA, so i just couldn't justify getting one. some day down the road....


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> speaking of custom balis... i would really love a balibalistic with that sweet hollow grind with a tanto point. beautiful knives. i would have bought one instead of my crk and other headphone stuff, but i can't carry one legally in CA, so i just couldn't justify getting one. some day down the road....


 

 You're right, very nice grinds on that knife...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> speaking of custom balis... i would really love a balibalistic with that sweet hollow grind with a tanto point. beautiful knives. i would have bought one instead of my crk and other headphone stuff, but i can't carry one legally in CA, so i just couldn't justify getting one. some day down the road....


 


 I know it's bad, but I've been EDC-ing balis.
   
  1) I'm never using my knife in front of people
  2) Most of my tasks are within the home of myself or others
  3) Most sheeple don't even know I'm carrying a regular folder and if they did they'd assume they were illegal anyway.
  4) I used to EDC a Microtech lol (big big trouble for those, can't even ship 'em USPS)
   
  Those BB's are awesome. I mean 500-600 dollars gets you a handmade, handfinished knife, where if you spent that kind of money on custom folders, you'd wait half a year and they're not nearly as fun. A really bad example is custom Emersons, I've never owned one, but I wouldn't wait 2 years and throw down like 2 g's for a handmade version of one of their production blades. There is a $4000 dress Gypsy Jack on GPknives right now that is great to look at, but not worth a used car even considering how special it is.
   
  I quit head-fi a while back to get into knives and other toys, I just got back for Grado trading and the recable thing.


----------



## au5t3n5

I use my knives whenever I can both in public and private. The idea of having a balibalistic confiscated for illegal carry is more than enough to scare me off from carrying one. I don't want to lose such a beautiful knife. It's usually slower to open than your average axis lock or speed safe anyway...the CA laws are kind of silly.
   
  My CRK is more than sufficient for my EDC and I am happy with it.
   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I know it's bad, but I've been EDC-ing balis.
> 
> 1) I'm never using my knife in front of people
> 2) Most of my tasks are within the home of myself or others
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> I use my knives whenever I can both in public and private. The idea of having a balibalistic confiscated for illegal carry is more than enough to scare me off from carrying one. I don't want to lose such a beautiful knife. It's usually slower to open than your average axis lock or speed safe anyway...the CA laws are kind of silly.
> 
> My CRK is more than sufficient for my EDC and I am happy with it.


 


  Oh right. Then theres that. Ok we're both on the same page lol!
   
  Yeah CRK rules. I used to find myself playing around with Striders but the fact that they clack around when you shake them and move them around was kind of a turn-off. They're not precision made compared to CRK's and thats perhaps why some people own an SnG or an SMF as their grail knife, and CRK people find a way to buy every single one that shows up on the classifieds rofl.
   
  I'm not rich by any means, it's just I've been into knives since 2007 and over time you build up equity in the hobby with a dozen little purchases which you consolidate into a big amount. It's 2011 and my collection is meager for someone who's been into knives for so long haha.
   
  How do you feel about Emersons? I love the brand but they're really friggin expensive for the loose tolerances I've seen in some models. I had a LNIB 2004 mini 7 which rubbed on liners. The "scratches" are actually dust from sitting out on my desk.
   


   
  And then you get trophy worthy ones like this guy:


----------



## au5t3n5

@Chris_Himself
   
  Some of the high end ones are actually quite nice. However, I am not a fan of the whole chisel grinds, they aren'y really suited for normal edc tasks. They are also not really people friendly, with all the wave features and tactical looks. 
   
  Have you looked into the Bradley Alias knives? They offer similar specs to the Sebenza for only half the price. They actually are quite amazing, just lack the hefty and that bank vault feel you get with a Sebenza, so I traded mine away. They do however, open quite quickly.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Yeah they kinda suck for EDC but they have that cool factor going for them.
   
  One of my next knives to get is a Bradley Mayhem actually! They're made by Benchmade, and I've already felt the Subrosa which was absolutely sick!
   
  It's the Bradley or one of these monsters...


----------



## au5t3n5

The mayhem is a really good knife, but only an ok flipper. The design is meant for EDC and it excels at that. I sold mine to fund my current CRK.
   
  The 51 is a better flipper, and it is much lighter. The materials aren't as good as the mayhem though. The titanium handles+s30v beat the g10 handles+d2. However, I believe someone in the JD is or was making SS/TI handles for the 51, but at the price of either of those, it would just be cheaper to get a 42.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> 4*) I used to EDC a Microtech lol (big big trouble for those, can't even ship 'em USPS)*


 


  Which Microtech's are you talking about????


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> The mayhem is a really good knife, but only an ok flipper. The design is meant for EDC and it excels at that. I sold mine to fund my current CRK.
> 
> The 51 is a better flipper, and it is much lighter. The materials aren't as good as the mayhem though. The titanium handles+s30v beat the g10 handles+d2. However, I believe someone in the JD is or was making SS/TI handles for the 51, but at the price of either of those, it would just be cheaper to get a 42.


 


  The guy in the video got his whole knife pimped for less than a 42. I don't want the cerkote, flamed Ti, or bushings, I still want my knife factory serviceable, I'm going to look into scales and how much they'd be for a 51 before I buy a 51, I might just have the thing shipped to him.


----------



## yliu

I've been using Swiss army knives for a while, and I'm planning to get my first "real" pocket knife.
   
  I have my eyes on the Spyderco Delica 4, for a EDC, and a Military for more serious uses (but it will most likely be rarely used).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I've been using Swiss army knives for a while, and I'm planning to get my first "real" pocket knife.
> 
> I have my eyes on the Spyderco Delica 4, for a EDC, and a Military for more serious uses (but it will most likely be rarely used).


 

 I thought the Paramillitary would be too big, ended up being one of my favorite knives.
   
  The thing is whenever you get the Endura, you always wish you owned a Delica and vice versa, I've never owned both in one sitting haha.


----------



## music_man

guys, depending where you are be careful what you edc. some places will not just confiscate a nice knife they will arrest you for a felony!


----------



## pigmode

I hardly every use this anymore, as its basically retired. Its been too many places, including a few thousand miles on the ocean. . Its a Delica, Btw, and the plastic clip rules---I hate the sharp edged metal ones.


----------



## upstateguy

a quick and dirty using computer screen light and a little photoshop


----------



## Lazerboy2000

^^ Is that the benchmade 14210? I thought those had a recurve instead of a flat edge, or is that because you have a 1st production run? I've always wanted to get one of those


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> ^^ Is that the benchmade 14210? I thought those had a recurve instead of a flat edge, or is that because you have a 1st production run? I've always wanted to get one of those


 


  It's the 14205.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Very robust knife.
   
  But my favorite blade shape is a similar one ground by Mike Irie for some Pacfic Cutlery handles.


----------



## 129207

I bought so many Chinese knives lately people must think I work for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is ofcourse not the case, it's just that I discovered a couple of manufacturers who deliver absolutely outstanding quality. A great example of this is my latest addition, the SanRenMu B787. (I haven't made my own photos yet, these are from Bladeforums)
   

   
  The B787 is, in my opinion, a great example of a perfect EDC knife. Sturdy, balanced, tight, non-threatening design, extremely sharp with a non-conventional blade shape for cutting as well as prying, a bottle opener and solid construction allround. The blade is 8Cr14MoV and the handle black and blue anodized titanium. 
   

   
  These photo's don't do the wonderfully futuristic design justice. The blue and black accents look amazing and the finish is near flawless. All this for around $12 just blows my mind. 
   

   
  To be continued! The postman brought a whole box of goodies...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Small Sebenza
  Dual Lug 
  S35VN blade steel
   



   
  My other one was a large in S35VN and single lug only... doesn't really get much better than this. I handled a Strider SMF and the fit and finish is good, but still not on par or close to this. They're different knives for different purposes though, although in terms of cutting ability I still think these are better.


----------



## 129207

How I'd love to own a Seb, but I can't justify the cost. May fate lead me to finding one laying forgotten in a corner of a garage sale.


----------



## cogsand gears

I have a couple of out of production Kershaw knives im looking to sell
   
  Kershaw Tyrade - titanium and carbon fibre handles
  Kershaw Offset - G10 Scales.
   
  Mint condition, but no boxes.
   
  PM me with an email address if you are intersted and want some pictures.


----------



## upstateguy

another quick and dirty by laptop light


----------



## au5t3n5

a bm530! i had one, but i sold it. great knife, and as thin and light as can be. i just ended up not liking the spear point blade style. not as useful to me as the sebbie blade.
  
  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> another quick and dirty by laptop light


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> another quick and dirty by laptop light


 


 These things are SICK
   
  It's like an Emerson A-100 except with better fit and finish and Lifesharp. Win/Win scenario!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> a bm530! i had one, but i sold it. great knife, and as thin and light as can be. i just ended up not liking the spear point blade style. not as useful to me as the sebbie blade.


 


 I agree, very thin and very light and I'm not sure what to use it for either.
   
  How about this?  4 1/8" long and 1/8" thick.


----------



## au5t3n5

is that one of the ancient bm spikes?! a manual one at that too!
  
  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I agree, very thin and very light and I'm not sure what to use it for either.
> 
> How about this?  4 1/8" long and 1/8" thick.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> is that one of the ancient bm spikes?! a manual one at that too!


 

 You're right, it's a Boguszewski Spike....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  From the days when the logo said "Bali-Song".


----------



## Msulit87

Got a Benchmade Titanium balisong with a Bowie style blade last year.  I feel like this thing will be handed down to my kids =D


----------



## au5t3n5

bm43?
  
  Quote: 





msulit87 said:


> Got a Benchmade Titanium balisong with a Bowie style blade last year.  I feel like this thing will be handed down to my kids =D


----------



## Blaak

The only knife I own is a glorified box-cutter, but it does good work.
   
  Sheffield Superior, 3'' Stainless-steel blade pocketknife


----------



## deadlylover

I've had this thing for bloody ages now, I think it's been 4 or 5 years. It's a lot more banged up than the picture shows, I've used and abused that thing heaps. The micarta inserty things look permanently 'wet' now, it's supposed to be much lighter, but I forgot what I did to make that happen =P.
   

   
  It's pretty dull now, because I have no idea how to sharpen a knife, anyone have any recommendations for an easy to use sharpener?
   
  I've tried the spyderco sharpmaker, but I did not like it one bit. Trying to sharpen with the sharpmaker may have been the most frustrating thing I've ever done in my life.


----------



## au5t3n5

the sebenza is hard to sharpen because of its convex edge. once you take it to a flat \/ grind it will be easy to sharpen. touching up a knife is always easier than actually sharpening a dull knife. the s30v is a good steel, but it does take a little more time to sharpen than cheaper steels. i use a sharpmaker on mine and it is quite tricky at first. you should use the brown stones for a bit then go to the white ones. maybe 30 deg and then give it a small microbevel at 40. 
   
  maybe get an edge pro or something...but thats pricy.
   
  the micarta is a great user friendly inlay, i like it a lot.
  
  Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> I've had this thing for bloody ages now, I think it's been 4 or 5 years. It's a lot more banged up than the picture shows, I've used and abused that thing heaps. The micarta inserty things look permanently 'wet' now, it's supposed to be much lighter, but I forgot what I did to make that happen =P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> It's pretty dull now, because I have no idea how to sharpen a knife, anyone have any recommendations for an easy to use sharpener?
> 
> I've tried the spyderco sharpmaker, but I did not like it one bit. Trying to sharpen with the sharpmaker may have been the most frustrating thing I've ever done in my life.


 


 No way man, no way you could have a dull Sebbie, thats unspeakable? I'll sharpen your Sebbie for free if you cover shipping! I use a Lansky sharpening system, but I prefer to use Lansky stones. I use a chamois to prevent scuffing when I mount the blade on the angle tool. I'll give you a nice 30 degree edge which should last you a long time.
   
  Got my Benchmade 51 today, 4.25" blade length and 9+" overall length is nothing to joke about lol...
   

   
   

   
  + Considering purchasing this 53, although everybody on the forums says it's a piece of **** though... =(
   
  It still looks REALLY good to me... they say the latch absolutely EATS away at the G-10 though since it doesn't have any liners to back it up

   
   
  I recently sold off all my knives except for the balis to pay for school, the cable thing helps a bit too... I think once I get a hold of some more money I'm going to buy an Umnumzaan, I've always wanted to try one of those...
   
  That new Ti-Lock looks really nice too, and I love the simple thumb opening but I could never go from Emersons, Spyderco, and Benchmades, to a knife that couldn't be closed with one hand...
   
  BTW, I've never been on a forum outside of a knife forum where I've been as outdone by other people's knife collections lol... I could only dream of owning an inlaid Sebenza, I've always wanted a spalted maple inlaid one... but I can't use Sebenzas so I honestly would buy them and keep them for a couple weeks at a time, then divert the funds somewhere else.


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> snip
> maybe get an edge pro or something...but thats pricy.
> 
> the micarta is a great user friendly inlay, i like it a lot.


 
  Heheh I gave up regrinding the edge after like 5 minutes, then I never touched the sharpmaker again.
   
  Yeah I wanted to get the edge pro, but it would kind of be a waste as I only have the sebenza and a swiss army lying around somewhere.
   
  I really like the micarta too, it's not as pretty as wood so I don't worry about scratching it by tossing it in a toolbox or anything like that.
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> No way man, no way you could have a dull Sebbie, thats unspeakable? I'll sharpen your Sebbie for free if you cover shipping! I use a Lansky sharpening system, but I prefer to use Lansky stones. I use a chamois to prevent scuffing when I mount the blade on the angle tool. I'll give you a nice 30 degree edge which should last you a long time.
> 
> snip


 
   
  Aahahah thanks for the kind offer, but with the highway robbery shipping prices that Australia Post charge, I'd rather buy a new sharpening system =P. I'll check out the Lansky sharpening system later, that bali looks monster lol.
  
  I used to use the sebenza to strip cables and stuff for DIY, I think that may have buggered up the edge a little bit. Well, can't really blame the knife, I'm just too lazy to get it sharpened. 4 years without a sharpening does seem quite long eh?
   
  I don't even know why I got the sebenza in the first place, I think it was my first proper knife. It may have been from the days where I used to visit candlepowerforums, and I saw people post what they EDC and I just thought, I WANT THAT KNIFE NAO.


----------



## au5t3n5

@ chris_himself
   
  i handled a 53 in a store over the weekend. blade shape and grind is sweet, but it handles like a dumb mayhem. look into that if you like the 53 style. i've had 2 pass my hands, its a great knife, but the 51 is a better flipper. those curved handles just don't do it for me. it is however a better edc, a mayhem trumps the 53 and even the 51 in my book. 
   
  what is a deal breaker on the 53 is the plain g10 handles. its just too light and doesn't have the momentum or heavy well built feel of the 42. even the 51 has titanium liners.
   
   
  @deadly lover
   
  4 years....that is a long time if you use that thing a lot to cut more than just fruits and food. no wonder it got dull lol.


----------



## Stitch

Damn so many nice knives in this thread. The Balisongs are really getting me. Maybe i'll get on in the future....
   
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> How I'd love to own a Seb, but I can't justify the cost.


 
   
  That was my thought too but that changed within seconds of holding/using one. When you take one apart you really get to see what makes a sebbie so special.
 +1 to the "pocket jewelery" comment
  
  Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> I've had this thing for bloody ages now, I think it's been 4 or 5 years. It's a lot more banged up than the picture shows, I've used and abused that thing heaps. The micarta inserty things look permanently 'wet' now, it's supposed to be much lighter, but I forgot what I did to make that happen =P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Have you tried the seb on the sharpmaker? or some other knife? If the edge of the knife is not 15 or 30 degrees per side it good take a gazilion years to get it right.

  
  Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> the sebenza is hard to sharpen because of its convex edge. once you take it to a flat \/ grind it will be easy to sharpen. touching up a knife is always easier than actually sharpening a dull knife. the s30v is a good steel, but it does take a little more time to sharpen than cheaper steels. i use a sharpmaker on mine and it is quite tricky at first. you should use the brown stones for a bit then go to the white ones. maybe 30 deg and then give it a small microbevel at 40.
> 
> maybe get an edge pro or something...but thats pricy.
> 
> the micarta is a great user friendly inlay, i like it a lot.


 

 Actually, the blade is convex but the edge is a V-grind. After owning my seb for a month orso it needed touch ups, went to SM fine and ultra fine rods and it came out air bleeding sharp within 15 minutes. Even Chris recommends using the sharpmaker at 20 per side to sharpen.
   
  On the micarta; There is micarta on my RTAK-II and ESEE Lite Machete. Both are off-colour by now, natural oil from your hands cause this. It adds character to the knives, same as coated blades that have lost most it through use.


----------



## au5t3n5

I heard it was convex from the factory because of the way they use the belt grinders to put a finish on the edge. You can really only get a V grind on a flat surface like the sharpmaker, once you use something like a strop (just like a belt sander) that isn't backed by anything (not using the polish pieces on an edge pro) you are convexing it.... How can you get a perfect V grind unless you are pushing the knife across a flat surface?
   
  have you seen the crk sebbie documentary vid?
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Actually, the blade is convex but the edge is a V-grind. After owning my seb for a month orso it needed touch ups, went to SM fine and ultra fine rods and it came out air bleeding sharp within 15 minutes. Even Chris recommends using the sharpmaker at 20 per side to sharpen.
> 
> On the micarta; There is micarta on my RTAK-II and ESEE Lite Machete. Both are off-colour by now, natural oil from your hands cause this. It adds character to the knives, same as coated blades that have lost most it through use.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> I heard it was convex from the factory because of the way they use the belt grinders to put a finish on the edge. You can really only get a V grind on a flat surface like the sharpmaker, once you use something like a strop (just like a belt sander) that isn't backed by anything (not using the polish pieces on an edge pro) you are convexing it.... How can you get a perfect V grind unless you are pushing the knife across a flat surface?
> 
> have you seen the crk sebbie documentary vid?


 
   
  Havent seen that. I heard it was convexed and shot a mail to crk. They told me the sharpmaker is the recommended sharpener. After using the sharpmaker it got very sharp with out reprofiling.
  this led me to believe the edge is v-grind. The vid is on the crk site? Always interested in that sort of stuff.


----------



## au5t3n5

Anytime you take a knife to a non flat sharpening surface you dont get a perfect V edge. Not to say you are going to get like a SUPER convex edge when you strop, but it will convex it a little. enough to make it so you have to actually sharpen the knife a little not just touch up a few strokes because that just won't take off enough steel. I wouldn't say you have to reprofile the edge, but you do need to take off a small bit of steel to get the V grind, but once thats done touch up isnt a problem. 
   
  makes sense right? you just cant keep a V grind on a belt sander or a strop when you are trying to take off the steel or polish it
   
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Havent seen that. I heard it was convexed and shot a mail to crk. They told me the sharpmaker is the recommended sharpener. After using the sharpmaker it got very sharp with out reprofiling.
> this led me to believe the edge is v-grind. The vid is on the crk site? Always interested in that sort of stuff.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Sharpmaker doesn't build a v-grind, the rods are round and the reason the darn thing is so effective is because it creates a really deadly convex microbezel within the edge....
   
  Picture just like your main edge, and then theres like this really thin laserbeam of an edge sitting there, it's the first to wear down and then become a utility edge, but the benefit of S30V is that it's one of the steels that will actually hold that edge for a while...
   
  I can't justify owning a sharpmaker quite yet, I prefer to do things with either my 20 dollar lansky set with the 10 dollar sapphire add-on stone, or lately my favorite has been just a spyderco whetstone with a medium/fine side. If I need a coarse stone I'll just use one of the lansky stones freehand (they work great since they have little finger grooves)
   
  Getting the angle right isn't all that important if you're only touching up I found out over the years, VG-40, 154CM and 440C are incredibly forgiving with sharpening, I've done a 40 degree bevel and still was able to cut paper + 3 consecutive water bottles with a Benchmade Griptilian (best knife in the world under $100 along with the Endura). You don't need S30V to be happy, I actually prefer the other 3 just because it takes 2 minutes to touch them up vs D2 on the bali's right now (like 10 minutes)
   
  I post a lot of nice/expensive knives, but I recently just sold everything I own minus the bali's... someone recently offered me these two puppies though for $200 each. I might want to get the 42 with the spring latch, but I'm not a sports fan and I'd have to pay a few bucks to have the logo media blasted off... I've never owned a 42 and it's pretty exciting that somebody approached me with these


----------



## Stitch

Even here you learn a thing or two about knives 
  Gonna re-read it when i'm sober. 1 quadruple beer and 2 double whiskey's isn't helping much in storing information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  S30V does keep that sharp enough utility edge long enoug but i hear you on the "cheaper steels". Most of my woods/bushcraft knives are "ordinary" 1095. They take fine polished edge with Edge Pro in no time and stay sharp for good while. My heavy duty folder, the esee/ryp HEST folder, is D2 and its a great steel too. It takes a very sharp edge and keeps it for a long time.
  The Seb has been described as pocket jewelery, the hest/f is a pocket tank.


----------



## Raizor

I impulse bought a Kershaw Black Blur knife from an amazon lightning deal a month ago. I like how it feels in my hand though I haven't used it for much besides cutting some string hanging off my pants.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Even here you learn a thing or two about knives
> Gonna re-read it when i'm sober. 1 quadruple beer and 2 double whiskey's isn't helping much in storing information
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh dude no way, you have a HEST folder? Those things are awesome!!
   
  I've always wanted to try one of those but not plop down 180 for it haha... I think it should be every bit as good as an SnG though... if you're ever trying to get rid of it to a good home..
   

  
  Quote: 





raizor said:


> I impulse bought a Kershaw Black Blur knife from an amazon lightning deal a month ago. I like how it feels in my hand though I haven't used it for much besides cutting some string hanging off my pants.


 


  Great knife, they're super sharp and Kershaw customer service and products are all amazing. They might be the only knife brand that completely strays away from the "tactical" side, thats why the ZT knives exist and they're full blown tactical heavy duty beater tanks...


----------



## StargateRecords

Does anyone here have any experience with Gerber Rescue Knives ?
   

   
  I am thinking of getting the Gerber Hinderer Serrated Rescue Knife.


----------



## Chris_Himself

If it's got Rick Hinderer's name on it, I wouldn't hesitate to drop cash on one. Gerber isn't known for super high end production knives, but for our green collared folk overseas, it's all they use out there believe it or not...
   
  Rick Hinderer used to produce 350 dollar customs using state of the art materials and tolerances, those same knives go for 650 used due to the appreciation for them over the last few years and the fact that he only serves law enforcement, military, and EMT's now...
   
  Now if you want a Hinderer XM-18, you buy a Zero Tolerance collaboration, it's the closest you can get for 1/3 the price you get a used one for haha...


----------



## au5t3n5

+1 for the ZT 056X. cant wait till they are available for purchase, gotta get myself at least 1...
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If it's got Rick Hinderer's name on it, I wouldn't hesitate to drop cash on one. Gerber isn't known for super high end production knives, but for our green collared folk overseas, it's all they use out there believe it or not...
> 
> Rick Hinderer used to produce 350 dollar customs using state of the art materials and tolerances, those same knives go for 650 used due to the appreciation for them over the last few years and the fact that he only serves law enforcement, military, and EMT's now...
> 
> Now if you want a Hinderer XM-18, you buy a Zero Tolerance collaboration, it's the closest you can get for 1/3 the price you get a used one for haha...


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Havent seen that. I heard it was convexed and shot a mail to crk. They told me the sharpmaker is the recommended sharpener. After using the sharpmaker it got very sharp with out reprofiling.
> this led me to believe the edge is v-grind. The vid is on the crk site? Always interested in that sort of stuff.


 
   
  My memory is super fuzzy, but I remember the angle on the sebenza that came out of the factory was something like 23 degrees due to the convex edge, so it takes some work on the 20 degree setting on the sharpmaker to grind it down.
   
  I got lazy.


----------



## Chris_Himself

So the reigning joke on Jerzeedevil is that I starve to buy knives, somebody sent me a 1/2lb of beef jerky with the 42 they sold me haha 
   
  But yes I am a death dealing dual balisong wielding machine now... 
   
  No on a serious note I use them everyday for the whole side business thing. They're just so darn foolproof. I think I'm done with knives until I graduate hehe.
   
  PS. I totally ate all the beef jerky in one sitting. IT WAS REALLY GOOD ITS NOT MY FAULT! I had never had all natural jerky with no preservatives before and man it was yums.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Chris_Himself, what alias do you use on the JD? I'm Lazerboy2000 there as I am on here. Cool to see another Devil!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Chris_Himself, what alias do you use on the JD? I'm Lazerboy2000 there as I am on here. Cool to see another Devil!


 


  Same thing I use here! 
   
  I'm ChrisHimself (no hypen) on USN which is my home forum, although not lately since Emerson Knives (which more or less runs the forum) took a rusty bladed Roadhouse and tried to tell me that I didn't take good care of it and that I don't know what to expect out of stainless steels. I mean... you guys have seen the stuff I carry right?


----------



## liamstrain

[size=1em] I have four that I carry variously... [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em] Most usually - due to Chicago's laws, I carry one of two knives with blades shorter than 2 inches. Either a Spyderco Dragonfly with SS scales (non-serrated blade), or a Case Stockman with bone scales. [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em] The other two are a Spyderco Police - SS, half serrated (LOVE this knife), and a Joker Navaja with olivewood scales, given to me by a cousin some years ago. [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em] The Case and Joker can be seen in this picture.[/size]

 [size=1em] [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em] And the two Spyderco. [/size]

 [size=1em] [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]

 [size=1em]  [/size]


----------



## Chris_Himself

That's a beautiful Case! I have this weird feeling I'm gonna receive one for my birthday this year just because of this look I gave one at a knife store with some friends


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Same thing I use here!
> 
> I'm ChrisHimself (no hypen) on USN which is my home forum, although not lately* since Emerson Knives (which more or less runs the forum) took a rusty bladed Roadhouse and tried to tell me that I didn't take good care of it* and that I don't know what to expect out of stainless steels. I mean... you guys have seen the stuff I carry right?


 


   
  Lol. After reading online about their *great* CS, it was a joke when Emerson tried to convince me nothing was wrong that the blade tip was scraping the scale on opening.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Lol. After reading online about their *great* CS, it was a joke when Emerson tried to convince me nothing was wrong that the blade tip was scraping the scale on opening.


 

 I'm not very vocal about my concerns in fear of getting flamed as hard as can be and probably getting banned, I mean I understand, I'd be the same way if people said Benchmade or Spyderco sucked (although the BM Infidel sucks enough ass for 2)
   
  Both were purchased at the same time (Zero Tolerance 0350 and '04 Mini CQC-7)
   
  Both are considered extreme duty folders.
   
  Both cost more or less the same
   
  One is very popular amongst the knife community for it's "reputation", the other is known for it's performance and construction, lets see what happens over some typical EDC use over a week (this was a while back)

   
  The ZT was used to open cans on a camping/fishing trip, gut fish, dice bait, etc (man stuff). Here is the ZT after that (it's literally just dirty, the DLC coat still doesn't come off when it's used as a punch/can opener)
   

   
  Emerson was used on the same trip but only to cut fishing line (wouldn't use 57RC hardness knife to open a can) and show off the wave like at least 50 times:
   
  Some evidence of liner rubbing, not too bad, whatever they're not made to be pretty...

   
  annnnnd:
   
  (This is just from waving it out)

   
  I sold both though. The 0350 is kind of chode-ey in pocket (GREAT price though, around 100 bucks), the mini 7 wasn't big enough and the tanto point gives even less cutting surface, go for the Horseman if you can.
   
  Lockup went from NIB to 50%, which honestly doesn't matter to me, one thing that Emerson got right is that they make a fabulous liner lock that can be just as tough as any well designed Ti framelock folder
   
  Ok yeah I get that the whole "send it in" mentality shows good customer service, but the best CS in my opinion is the ****ing one you never have to use. They didn't try to beat around the bush that time, but the Roadhouse is 225 bucks, cmon man! I've had my GOOD EKI's as well though, I mean if I ever had to kill a man with one for under 200 bucks (I'm not a mall ninja, but I mean thats kind of the cool factor behind Emersons), my goto was and still MIGHT be Emerson brand, but I'll need some time to heal from the crap.
   
  But here is my absolute favorite one of all time though
   


   
  Perfect lockup, centering, edge geometry, didn't loosen up, and I opened tuna cans for lunch with it on a DAILY basis haha. You just punch and lever the knife back to cut through the tin. The best can opener ever was the Spyderco Military though


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I need to call Gerber and see about getting the "safety" switch fixed on my assisted-open pocket knife, since it likes to open by itself while it's in my pocket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyone know if this is a common issue with them, and whether I should just move to another brand?  My everyday carry is a Benchmade mini-Griptilian now, but I liked the Gerber before the lock broke.


----------



## au5t3n5

Idk about Gerber, but Kershaw makes some great speed safe assisted opening knives. They aren't priced too high and they have legendary warranty status. The torsion (speed safe) bar on my knife broke and they send me a brand new one, free of charge.
   
  Benchmade is good, but I've had axis locks break on me and Benchmade is finicky about the omega springs (axis lock springs) and make you send it in to get it fixed. At least Kershaw (if the model is made in the USA and they have the parts) is willing to just send you bars, clips, screws and anything else you need to fix up your knife free of charge.
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I need to call Gerber and see about getting the "safety" switch fixed on my assisted-open pocket knife, since it likes to open by itself while it's in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Idk about Gerber, but Kershaw makes some great speed safe assisted opening knives. They aren't priced too high and they have legendary warranty status. The torsion (speed safe) bar on my knife broke and they send me a brand new one, free of charge.
> 
> Benchmade is good, but I've had axis locks break on me and Benchmade is finicky about the omega springs (axis lock springs) and make you send it in to get it fixed. At least Kershaw (if the model is made in the USA and they have the parts) is willing to just send you bars, clips, screws and anything else you need to fix up your knife free of charge.


 
   
  Well, I'll see what Gerber says since I already own one.  In the meantime, can you recommend a Kershaw that would be similar to the Benchmade mini Barrage assisted open but at a lower cost?


----------



## au5t3n5

the problem with kershaws, is that with such a low pricepoint they do not use premium steels. just bead blasted 8cr13mov, nothing special, but it isnt stainless. granted you take care of it and not put it in a bucket of saltwater, it won't rust, i haven't had any issues with mine in a while, but i do make note to wipe the blade clean after i use it. i know some people just dont care, and let their knives sit in lemon juice or w.e after cutting things and that kind of steel isnt for them...
   
  benchmades have premium steels, and 154cm is a great stainless. anyway, that said, if you take care of your stuff and don't mind having an non stainless, you should try a kewshaw. i edc a kershaw volt 2, and i really like it. i don't mind beating it around since it isnt my nice sebenza, and it holds up well. however, i do have to sharpen it every so often, but 8cr13mov isn't too hard to sharpen, and can take a shaving sharp edge really quickly. 
   
  the mini barrage has a sub 3 inch blade, and a lot of models have a 3+ inch blade so if that is an issue, there is a limited selection...but a kershaw that is proven to be a customer favorite is the skyline. the volt 2, chill, oso sweet, od-2, are other good ones to name a few. at the price of a mini barrage, you could probably buy all of those. lol
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Well, I'll see what Gerber says since I already own one.  In the meantime, can you recommend a Kershaw that would be similar to the Benchmade mini Barrage assisted open but at a lower cost?


----------



## Chris_Himself

I don't honestly think anything that Kerhsaw makes is going to match the ruggedness of the Barrage for the money spent. The barrage is a super tough beater knife that probably last you a lifetime provided you take care of the occasional 
   
  I think the Zero Tolerance 0350 (Zero Tolerance is Kershaw's brand of hard work knives) model is a great knife, the clip needs to be broken in on a piece of cardboard, but overall it's a very destructive cutter! This is all that happened after a weekend of punching through cans, cutting fish, making tinder, and did I say opening cans, I mean like 10-15 of them!
   
  The S30V that ZT uses is probably on par with the same grade that Spyderco and Chris Reeve uses IMO, it still had a very good edge, could push cut through 1/2" marine netting afterwards. I LOVE ZT's! If you need a knife for work, I'd easily recommend one of these and since the warranty is done by Kershaw, the convenience of waiting 2-3 days for replacement parts is awesome. Oh yeah if you ever got yourself into a defensive (or offensive) situation with it, no doubt it'd take good care of you... I like balisongs but I have virtually zero confidence with the traction or grip in any sort of attack lol.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, I like the size and length of my mini Griptillion, and the mini Barrage is the same size but with the coated SS blade and spring assist.  The knife is going to be carried every day and needs to last and be reliable.  I would like some rust resistance (nothing is rust proof).  I also like the location of the clip on the Benchmade, so when I pull it out of my pocket it's in the right position in my hand to open up immediately.


----------



## au5t3n5

I saw a bm585 pe just go on BF for $60. If you can find a deal like that, I suggest just springing for that. If you haven't tried a sebenza, you should. Its a beautiful knife, not a spring assist, but with hair below 3" blade, you won't find anything better in that size range. I can open it just as fast as my speedsafe kershaw. It is more expensive, but you will never have to deal with axis spring issues and the titanium/s30v can take more than a lifetime of edc beating. Used 21's I've seen go as low as $270, some on the JD are going for $275. 
   
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Well, I like the size and length of my mini Griptillion, and the mini Barrage is the same size but with the coated SS blade and spring assist.  The knife is going to be carried every day and needs to last and be reliable.  I would like some rust resistance (nothing is rust proof).  I also like the location of the clip on the Benchmade, so when I pull it out of my pocket it's in the right position in my hand to open up immediately.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Well, I like the size and length of my mini Griptillion, and the mini Barrage is the same size but with the coated SS blade and spring assist.  The knife is going to be carried every day and needs to last and be reliable.  I would like some rust resistance (nothing is rust proof).  I also like the location of the clip on the Benchmade, so when I pull it out of my pocket it's in the right position in my hand to open up immediately.


 

  
  If you want something relatively the same size but the full size grip and barrage are a bit unwieldy or intimidating, the simple 940 or 960 Osbourne designs are hands down the best folders that Benchmade makes in my opinion...
   
  It's the small size with all of the typical toughness of a benchmade plus a decently sized blade that make them rule so hard!
   
  I love assisted openers, but for day to day use, my Nitrous Stryker got a little wearing on me, as a knife it's typical Benchmade awesome, but closing it ends up taking more time than the time you saved opening it in the first place haha. I only like A/O on Zero Tolerance knives where it's used to kick out a very stout blade that would be hard to thumb deploy on it's own. 
   
  Favorite Benchmade knife other than their balisongs




   
  I'm also a gigantic fan of the Spyderco Sage series:




   
  Nutnfancy is kinda meh and hit or miss with me sometimes, but his knife reviews are definitely among the best and most detailed along with Darkchild57 on YT.
   
  FAVORITE KERSHAW that they make:




   
   
  There is a Barrage for sale for 75 dollars on bladeforums right now


----------



## au5t3n5

that barrage on BF has been modded to take out the ao, which breaks warranty. just saying. 
   
  hes looking for something like the mini grip/barrage, something small but sturdy. the 940 is a bit too large (3.4" blade). 
   
  the spyderco sage series is good (1/2/3), the ti framelock sage 2 looks great, the only problem with spydercos is that they have thin blades, which means GREAT (extremely great) slicers, but any sort of prying or anything that isn't slicing you just shouldn't try it.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If you want something relatively the same size but the full size grip and barrage are a bit unwieldy or intimidating, the simple 940 or 960 Osbourne designs are hands down the best folders that Benchmade makes in my opinion...
> 
> It's the small size with all of the typical toughness of a benchmade plus a decently sized blade that make them rule so hard!


 
   
  x2! I love my Osborne 940. Great balance and durability and the size is great. I have pretty normal size hands and it's never uncomfortable or unwieldy to use, and my friend has humongous hands and loves it. I got mine has S30V steel as well and it holds up great.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, the used one on bladeforums would save me $35, but I'd have to take it apart to re-install the spring for assisted open.  As it's set up right now it isn't any different from my mini Griptillion (in size and blade).  I found the Kershaw assisted open for $50, but without an assist-lock to keep it closed in my pocket it's not an upgrade dover my Gerber that has a broken assist-lock.  My 13 yr old son has a small gerber assisted open that I bought him a year ago with a 2" blade, and the lock works but it's too small for me.  A 3" blade is perfect, so right now it's between fixing my Gerber or buying a mini Barrage - thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> that barrage on BF has been modded to take out the ao, which breaks warranty. just saying.
> 
> hes looking for something like the mini grip/barrage, something small but sturdy. the 940 is a bit too large (3.4" blade).
> 
> the spyderco sage series is good (1/2/3), the ti framelock sage 2 looks great, the only problem with spydercos is that they have thin blades, which means GREAT (extremely great) slicers, but any sort of prying or anything that isn't slicing you just shouldn't try it.


 
   
  The blade length is a bit longer, but the knife is actually smaller than a mini grip and I feel it's easier to use too... the full size grip and barrage have very stouts blades but the overall profile of the BM 940/960 are quite small...
   
  Other than that, there isn't much else out there, save for a Spyderco Delica that I really like.


----------



## au5t3n5

Kershaw knives have speedsafe torsion bars which are biased towards the closed position. It won't open up in your pocket and you dont need an assist lock on it. The one that went for $60 earlier was LNIB and unaltered.
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Well, the used one on bladeforums would save me $35, but I'd have to take it apart to re-install the spring for assisted open.  As it's set up right now it isn't any different from my mini Griptillion (in size and blade).  I found the Kershaw assisted open for $50, but without an assist-lock to keep it closed in my pocket it's not an upgrade dover my Gerber that has a broken assist-lock.  My 13 yr old son has a small gerber assisted open that I bought him a year ago with a 2" blade, and the lock works but it's too small for me.  A 3" blade is perfect, so right now it's between fixing my Gerber or buying a mini Barrage - thanks for the help!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Kershaw knives have speedsafe torsion bars which are biased towards the closed position. It won't open up in your pocket and you dont need an assist lock on it. The one that went for $60 earlier was LNIB and unaltered.


 

 That's good to know, but if I ever give it to my son someday then the Boy Scouts won't let him carry it without an assist-lock.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I have no doubt that the mini Barrage will take great care of you


----------



## Skoobs

Quote: 





gad said:


> Microtech SOCOM for EDC. I have many others including Kershaws, but the SOCOM is the perfect folder to me. GAD


 


  edc like the electric daisy carnival?
   
  fail.


----------



## au5t3n5

every day carry....?
  
  Quote: 





skoobs said:


> edc like the electric daisy carnival?
> 
> fail.


----------



## music_man

oh man. i watched a show on the crime and punishment channel. over and over they pointed out "he murdered her with a _kershaw_ knife". some advertisement for kershaw. i do not even know if it is ok to mention this here. if it is not i apologize. i do not know why they had to say the brand once, let alone multiple times. like the brand a criminal uses matters in that context.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





music_man said:


> oh man. i watched a show on the crime and punishment channel. over and over they pointed out "he murdered her with a _kershaw_ knife". some advertisement for kershaw. i do not even know if it is ok to mention this here. if it is not i apologize. i do not know why they had to say the brand once, let alone multiple times. like the brand a criminal uses matters in that context.


 

  
  What a shame, Kershaw makes some of the least threatening knives I know of...
   
  On a positive note, I mailed my 42 out to Matt Cook for a surprise anodization job on the handles (I'm not picking colors, it'll be a surprise to me), phosphor bronze washers (tightens up the knife), blade polish and some other surprise goodies. I just paypalled the guy 100 bucks and just told him to have at it...
   
  Last time somebody did that, they got one of these back (Dorian from Jerzeedevil)


   


   
  I haven't even mailed the thing out and I'm about to pee myself from the excitement, the stonewashed blade sends chills since thats what I love on Striders and Emersons


----------



## au5t3n5

those are some awesome bm47 pics!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> What a shame, Kershaw makes some of the least threatening knives I know of...
> 
> On a positive note, I mailed my 42 out to Matt Cook for a surprise anodization job on the handles (I'm not picking colors, it'll be a surprise to me), phosphor bronze washers (tightens up the knife), blade polish and some other surprise goodies. I just paypalled the guy 100 bucks and just told him to have at it...
> <snip>


 


  Are you going to use it ???


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Are you going to use it ???


 


  When it comes back? It's only a 42... the 47 above is not mine. Of course I'm gonna use it! 
   
  The thing about balisongs is that they already blemish themselves just from opening/closing them, the latch alone scratches the Ti and itself, the very side of the blades rub. Balisongs are loose until you come to full lockup, then they're rock solid... mine won't be though and it'll have custom tolerances after the washers are put in. So theres no way around it, even if I buy a 29 Knives custom, I'd still flip it, drop it, chuck it across the room from messing up chaplins... they're fun knives for fun people haha. The whole "deadly weapon" vibe is completely undeserved, they have next to ZERO traction especially if theres sweat, blood, and guts on 'em.
   
  They're a gentleman's knife if anything.
   
  The anodization is just another layer of protection, I wonder if he's gonna give me a funky color like purple or something, the thing with anodizations is that no matter what color you choose, it always looks sick! 
   
  I would LOVE like a "Tron" theme since I love the album so much... we'll see. I wonder if he'll do the spring latch too?


----------



## 65535

I carry my Hinderer XM-18 3.5" with a titanium scale with a Burger EXK1 every day. I have a CRK Professional Soldier that I haven't been carrying much lately.


----------



## Stitch

Stop showing off BM's!
   
  Verry nice looking blade Chris
   
   
  I found myself a new knife.
  Best. Kitchen. Knife. Ever.
  Its been around quite a while but couldnt resist.


----------



## au5t3n5

[size=medium]all awesome choices

  Quote: 





65535 said:


> I carry my Hinderer XM-18 3.5" with a titanium scale with a Burger EXK1 every day. I have a CRK Professional Soldier that I haven't been carrying much lately.






  ​[/size]

   

 BUT WHY DOESNT IT SLICE THROUGH THE CUTTING BOARD?????
   
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Stop showing off BM's!
> 
> Verry nice looking blade Chris
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I finally ordered a Kershaw RAM and it should be in the mailbox waiting for me when I get home! I've already had a 1st production 1/500 RAM but didn't want to use it so I finally got one I won't worry using. Kershaw will unfortunately be discontinuing the RAM after this year so get them while they're hot!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I ended up with the Benchmade mini Barrage as my assisted-open folder, and got it from REI with a 20% off coupon for members, so $96 instead of $120.  It's just right for me, and about the same size as the mini-griptillion.  The assist lock to prevent accidental opening is a lot better designed/made than the one on my Gerbers.
   
  I'll shoot some photos later, but I'm busy getting ready for RMAF now.


----------



## omaplata

Cool thread.  I carry a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 and camp with a RAT Cutlery RC4 (now called an ESEE-4...same knife, different name). Both are phenomenal knives and I can't say enough good things about either one.
   
  Also, if you guys haven't checked it out, http://www.kniferating.com is a pretty solid venue for reviews and research. The site is a little dated looking, but lots of good info.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## au5t3n5

Just picked up this Benchmade 51-1101. Not too big of a fan of the Green G-10 and Gold Ti (I actually prefer the Black G-10 and Blue Ti), but s30v is stainless and d2 isn't. So HA. Looks much better in person though.


----------



## Chris_Himself

You might have the sicker 51, and one of the most bossmode Sebenzas out there...
   
  but but but but
   
  You still don't have one of these though.
   

   
   
  Mine is coming back from the spa treatment and if a knife could ever get you girls, it's gonna be dis one mang


----------



## music_man

that's pretty slick. who were you saying has the sickest sebenza's in particular? or where you speaking figuratively? if they are to be seen i'd like to see 'em! i like sebenza's. especially small ones. i like mnandi too but it is not the knife the sebenza is. even though it is more gentlemenly. when i bought my very first i was torn between a mnandi and a small sebenza. looking back i am glad i choose the sebenza. i got plenty of mnandi's along the way but i am glad my first was a sebenza. anyways, the sebenza is still a tool and looks like one no matter how you dress it. nothing wrong with that. for my jewelry knives i go wh. in fact i think i have said before i have yet to find any custom that is as pretty as the upper end limited wh's. well those sort of are custom anyways. bali's are sick but i am such a clutz i could probably cut myself just opening one. nonetheless i do have the bm damascus one. my only bali and a safe queen.


----------



## Chris_Himself

It's back. 
   
  Jesus this thing is pretty. It's got a mirror polish, new washers, every blemish has been removed from this knife, it came back super tight as well, it's got borderline custom tolerances!
   
  What an amazing little knife I have now!


----------



## gore.rubicon

Should start a Balisong-Fi


----------



## SoulSyde

Here's my Balisong contribution:


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here's my Balisong contribution:


 

 They don't call you nine-finger Mike for nothing.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> They don't call you nine-finger Mike for nothing.


----------



## Stitch

Ok guys you've done it. Im starting to really like the flipping and seriously considering giving it a try. Not like i already have a ton of hobbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just not sure where to start and what bali to get. Any pointers? I am already looking at the flipping arena


----------



## SoulSyde

Buy a trainer knife first.  They're cheap and it's much safer until you get better.
   
  Here's a good DVD:
  http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-the-Balisong-Knife/dp/B000SI8CPY
   
  Once you get good enough you step up to a real nice knife.  The two best Balisongs on the market are the Chris Reeve Sebenza and Benchmade 42/43/47.
   
  Bradley makes a descent Balisong called the Kimura that sells for pretty cheap compared to the two above, but it still a capable and well made knife.  The only Balisong to avoid for flipping is the Spyderco model.  I own it, and it's a beautiful knife but it's terrible for flipping.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Buy a trainer knife first.  They're cheap and it's much safer until you get better.
> 
> Here's a good DVD:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-the-Balisong-Knife/dp/B000SI8CPY
> ...


 

  
  uhhh the sebenza is a frame lock?
   
  beginners are best off with a kimmy, or 51. if you can get a 42, go for it, but they are slightly harder to find (but still locatable) because they are models that are out of production and priced higher.


----------



## Stitch

Been reading up a bit. First of its a pain to get a real bali knife. Most of them are illegal in the netherlands. The benchmade trainer looks nice but €180?
  With the tought of them being illegal it might be better getting a dull/trainer. But than again, i use a 18 inch machete and a 10inch knife among my bush/woods gear.
   
  I cant imagine how to flip with my sebby?
   
  What about the Typhoon m-trainer kit? I like fiddleing with knives, such as "servicing" my sebenza.


----------



## au5t3n5

The BM trainers are hard to find.. they dont make them anymore. Heck, you might be able to find a used 42 before a trainer.
   
  Yea me neither, idk how to flip my seb. If you find out, let me know. 
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Been reading up a bit. First of its a pain to get a real bali knife. Most of them are illegal in the netherlands. The benchmade trainer looks nice but €180?
> With the tought of them being illegal it might be better getting a dull/trainer. But than again, i use a 18 inch machete and a 10knife among my bush/woods gear.
> 
> I cant imagine how to flip with my sebby?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> uhhh the sebenza is a frame lock?
> 
> beginners are best off with a kimmy, or 51. if you can get a 42, go for it, but they are slightly harder to find (but still locatable) because they are models that are out of production and priced higher.


 
   
  Oh my God, I must have had one too many drinks this evening (tail between my legs).  I meant to say the Les Voorhies Bali Series, as far as I know C.R. never released a Bali.  You are correct sir.
   
  The Kimura is a great knife.
   
   
   


stitch said:


> The benchmade trainer looks nice but €180?
> 
> What about the Typhoon m-trainer kit?


 


  The BM trainer is out of production.  The only good trainer that is still being made is in kit form and is the Typhoon as you mentioned.  Bear makes a really cheap trainer that you can pick up for about $30-40.  It's crap, but it will serve the purpose of band-aid free learning.
   
  Sorry about my goof before.


----------



## au5t3n5

i say just get a bali and tape the blade. granted that might be hard for you considering they aren't exactly legal where you live, but it you can get someone to mail you all the bits and pieces..it should be okay.
   
  not too many good trainers out there, and the ones that are good, you might as well just get the real thing for the price you are going to play. 
   
  @SoulSyde - i know what you mean about too many drinks... happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mozu

I was a bit sad to see my plainedge Tuffram Civilian go out to it's new owner via UPS today, however, when my MS1is come back from Martin, I imagine I'll forget all about the heartache.  Ah, well.  I still have my gray-handled Matriarch.
   
  If anyone's looking for an older 42, PM me.  I bought mine around '95 or so, and it's still pretty close to mint.  I take it out once a year, play with it for about two minutes, then put it away again before I lose a finger or drop it on my foot.


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





mozu said:


> I was a bit sad to see my plainedge Tuffram Civilian go out to it's new owner via UPS today, however, when my MS1is come back from Martin, I imagine I'll forget all about the heartache.  Ah, well.  I still have my gray-handled Matriarch.
> 
> If anyone's looking for an older 42, PM me.  I bought mine around '95 or so, and it's still pretty close to mint.  I take it out once a year, play with it for about two minutes, then put it away again before I lose a finger or drop it on my foot.


 


  I called dibs on this already haha


----------



## Chris_Himself

Mozu's 42 T-latch came into today. I already prefer it over my other 42 which I have like 350 dollars invested into.
   
  Dear god...
   
  This thing is a work of art...
   
  Why they ever went to the spring latched Benchmade 42's I have no idea.... it carries better, conceals better and you can carry it latched without constant paranoia of the spring losing tension. The blade steel is Sandvik 13C26 but it's from a time when Benchmade made the best knives in the world hands down. The tolerances on what seems to be an old knife are very tight compared to my new 42 which has had some work done on it to improve tolerances...
   
  Thank you Mozu for making me feel like a kid again, if you ever need a cable, just come my way )


----------



## SoulSyde

Nice Chris!


----------



## Mozu

I'm just thrilled that it's gone to a good home, rather than collecting dust in a drawer.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Mozu your knife is on the desk.. I just sharpened it and I'm letting some loctite dry.
   
  I flip the SHIZZLE out of that thing and it's my companion at school and out and about town


----------



## SoulSyde

I bow to you sir.  You put me to shame.


----------



## Mozu

Haha, awesome.


----------



## music_man

that would be the end of my fingers for sure!


----------



## dallan

I can barely open my knives one handed


----------



## dallan

opps!


----------



## Chris_Himself

New SnG, I bought it for 300, but I'm looking to pass it on to fund a custom balisong from Darrel Ralph.
   
  This is a lot more fun than my Sebenzas I used to have, I'll tell you that for sure


----------



## Chris_Himself

Just got the Protech Godfather and the BM259
   
  Protech automatics are DOPE!


----------



## SoulSyde

Nice BM259!


----------



## Chris_Himself

DDR Raiden balisong 
   
  It's catch and release though, I literally bought it so I could feel it up and pass it on haha


----------



## yliu

What do you guys think of the Benchmade Barrage 581?
   
  It doesn't seem like a very popular knife, and I couldn't find any user experience on the M390 steel (only specs).


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





yliu said:


> What do you guys think of the Benchmade Barrage 581?
> 
> It doesn't seem like a very popular knife, and I couldn't find any user experience on the M390 steel (only specs).


 


  It's only a pocket knife, I really wouldn't worry about the steel or how popular it is.  If you like the way it looks, get one.  All the BMs are good knives.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> It's only a pocket knife, I really wouldn't worry about the steel or how popular it is.  If you like the way it looks, get one.  All the BMs are good knives.


 


  I won't be using it much, it will most likely just sit on the shelf and sometimes I take it out to show-off to my friends
  I am worried about the steel because I'm the kind of person who just like to have good stuff. 
   
  Anyway, it's quite expensive, so I'll probably get it whenever my budget allows it.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I won't be using it much, it will most likely just sit on the shelf and sometimes I take it out to show-off to my friends
> I am worried about the steel because I'm the kind of person who just like to have good stuff.
> 
> Anyway, it's quite expensive, so I'll probably get it whenever my budget allows it.


 


  Some of my favorite blade shapes are the Snody Benchmade HK 14205:
   

   
  Benchmade 746 Bob Lum Mini-Onslaught
   

   
  and the Ken Steigerwalt designed Torrent 890, shown here after it cut my finger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (I'd get this one first.  They are out of production but still around.  The nitrous assist is worth having to show to your friends.  It's a very cool knife.)
   

   

   
  Edit:  If Interested, Look Here


----------



## antberg

i just am a kitchen knife fan,as my job is a cook,i have one yanagiba 27 cm shun pro,really,really sharp that i used when i was a sushiman in florence,before that i had the same model but at lower level witch i dont remember the name series,my dream it would be buy a yanagiba from masamoto or a chef knife form tojiro pro if someone know what i mean!there are too many cook using bad sharped knives that`s a horrible thing to work with,then you start to use your own well sharped knife that you`ll feel pleasure to work then and so!!!!


----------



## pigmode

^ Looks like a Global in the bunch.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> What do you guys think of the Benchmade Barrage 581?
> 
> It doesn't seem like a very popular knife, and I couldn't find any user experience on the M390 steel (only specs).


 


  I was in love with the regular 580...
   
  The Super Barrage should last you a lifetime for sure... the handles obviously will last forever, and the M390 ubersteel should take a beating for years to come.
   
   
  See I know I tell people that the knives they have last lifetimes already, but that doesn't stop them from buying a lot more!
   
  Buy it and tell me how much you like it!
   
  My thoughts on a Protech Godfather


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





antberg said:


>


 

 Gorgeous.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





antberg said:


> i just am a kitchen knife fan,as my job is a cook,i have one yanagiba 27 cm shun pro,really,really sharp that i used when i was a sushiman in florence,before that i had the same model but at lower level witch i dont remember the name series,my dream it would be buy a yanagiba from masamoto or a chef knife form tojiro pro if someone know what i mean!there are too many cook using bad sharped knives that`s a horrible thing to work with,then you start to use your own well sharped knife that you`ll feel pleasure to work then and so!!!!


 
  Nice collection 
 Whats your thought on the global? My brother bought a global, the feel is pretty good but havent tried it yet.
  My mom uses a pull trough sharpener, those things that ruin your edge. Having an Edger Pro Apex, I told her i was willing to sharp the knives, maintain them when needed and thats she should get a decent steel but she doesnt listen and keeps using the pull thorugh instead.


----------



## au5t3n5

The edge pro is a beautiful thing. I just opted for a sharpmaker though. It does the job for only a fraction of the price. In the future though I would like to have one. I only have a CRK and a Strider right now, so wouldn't make sense to get anything fancier than a sharpmaker.
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Nice collection
> Whats your thought on the global? My brother bought a global, the feel is pretty good but havent tried it yet.
> My mom uses a pull trough sharpener, those things that ruin your edge. Having an Edger Pro Apex, I told her i was willing to sharp the knives, maintain them when needed and thats she should get a decent steel but she doesnt listen and keeps using the pull thorugh instead.


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Nice collection
> Whats your thought on the global? My brother bought a global, the feel is pretty good but havent tried it yet.
> My mom uses a pull trough sharpener, those things that ruin your edge. Having an Edger Pro Apex, I told her i was willing to sharp the knives, maintain them when needed and thats she should get a decent steel but she doesnt listen and keeps using the pull thorugh instead.


 


   
   
  Stitch,yes it is a 30 cm global on that photo,a kaiten sushi restaurant i used to work in Florence;thought im not a fan of global knives,i feel them a little bit heavy to work with but because their hard steel their edge last long if you sharp them properly and they are famous because the handle.
  well,a pull trough sharpener is not recommended,but sometimes is a quick way to sharp a cheap knife,but not that one your brother brought,maybe.
  the more expensive and high-quality knife you buy,the more a stone sharpener you need ,but you need practice to achieve a good skill,is not easy,i would love to buy a handmaded yanagiba from japan (thought is expensive and not easy as shipping from japan),i would feel in paradise,but you got to be really skilled to not damage cronically the edge of a japanese knife that cost more then 400 bucks,the more i fear!!!!


----------



## KillforKandy

There are two knives I really care about as I use them semi-frequently. My basic Gerber folding knife that I carry on me all the time and this guy. I don't have a pic of it by itself right now so I this will do.


----------



## pigmode

I use King water stones. Economical and fast cutting.


----------



## MaDOS

Kershaw Skyline is my edc. Love this knife


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





mados said:


> Kershaw Skyline is my edc. Love this knife


 


  I have that in the Damascus blade version. They are a great feeling and working knife.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Anybody have a half decent webcam they don't use anymore?


----------



## yliu

Can someone tell me whats up with balisongs???
   
  What are their uses other than playing around with them?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Can someone tell me whats up with balisongs???
> 
> What are their uses other than playing around with them?


 


  It's just another style of knife. I use my Benchmade 42 as a steak knife, box cutter, and letter opener. I could do the same thing with any other knife but I've just become comfortable with balisongs... they're basically foolproof to use also, no liner lock to fail you, no worrying about frame lock lockup... it locks up tight once you close the handles every time.
   
  Good points
   
  1. They've proven to be really strong which was a real surprise, I recarpeted a couple rooms with my Benchmade 42 before switching to a Strider SnG (I like expensive knives, but honestly Kershaw, Benchmade, and Spyderco all perform the same to me).
  2. Easily carryable, the long handles fit into a pocket very easily and it's a easy way to carry 4.25" of blade without sacrificing a ton of pocket space or feeling like you have a brick in your pocket (Zero Tolerance 0350 and 0300)
  3. Craftsmanship, it is harder to produce a well made balisong, so if you have an appreciation for something that is made well despite being a simple design, these are for you.
  4. Fun, they're actually fun to own and fun to talk about. The worst knives to talk about are Chris Reeve knives. I just bought an Umnumzaan and the topics for discussion on these things are STALE.
  5. Flipping, obviously you've seen me do my thing haha.
   
  The bad points
   
  1. Require some degree of skill to use
  2. Illegal in most parts of the country to carry
  3. Can be rather expensive for a nice one 
  4. Social stigma, usually associated with thugs and stuff (never have seen another person who carries balisongs until I met Austen5)
  5. Noisy. Sha-clack-clack!
  6. Poor traction. Unless you have a Bradley Kimura, I've yet to see a balisong with any real traction plan if your hands were wet or bloody.
   
   
  They're more practical than you think, but less practical than other knives... the fun factor makes up for it but for the most part if you don't like them, nobody is going to be able to convince you otherwise. I've always had a strong curiousity towards them and then when I brought home a little Benchmade 32 Mini Morpho, it was love.


----------



## Mozu

chris_himself said:


> 4. Social stigma, usually associated with thugs and stuff (never have seen another person who carries balisongs until I met Austen5)




OH GOD, JEFF IMADA IS COMING RIGHT AT MEEEEEEE


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> 1. Require some degree of skill to use


 


  Where do you learn using those? and how much practice you need to do be decently skilled in it?
   
  It look quite dangerous to use from the vids I've seen...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Where do you learn using those? and how much practice you need to do be decently skilled in it?
> 
> It look quite dangerous to use from the vids I've seen...


 


  They're safe if you practice only safe moves. I've never cut myself doing "safe" moves that involve holding onto only the safe handle which is the side that the spine of the blade contacts, the bite handle is the other one where the edge goes into.
   
  It's the OTHER stuff that gets me haha. They're fun knives, and it's just another form of blade to collect... a lot of people who don't even flip collect balisongs for their beauty


----------



## pumbaa071

This is an older pic of my knife kit. I have added a Shun nakiri, a Tojiro ITk bread knife, and a Katana petty. Also added a 12" Yaga.


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





pumbaa071 said:


> This is an older pic of my knife kit. I have added a Shun nakiri, a Tojiro ITk bread knife, and a Katana petty. Also added a 12" Yaga.


 
  does you work in the cooking hell`s rooms or it is just a hobby?nice collection indeed


----------



## pumbaa071

I am a chef, a pastry chef now but I love knives. I started with mostly german knives but have been switching to japanese knives slowly.


----------



## liamstrain

I'm with you pumbaa - slowly switching over to Japanese knives as well. Mostly shun, but a tojiro, and a beautiful but unbranded 6" all purpose knife that I picked up in chinatown (similar to the Shun DM0701, but not damascus and a different handle material (micarta, I think).
   
   
  Amatuer chef and baker (italian, french, and assorted central european ethnic foods) - but I like my knives.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The bad points
> 
> 2. Illegal in most parts of the country to carry


 
   
  Not true, if you are talking about the US.


----------



## warubozu

While balisongs aren't illegal in all states in the US, they are illegal in many of them. Laws regarding knives in certain states classify balisongs in the same category as switchblades.


----------



## SoulSyde

I agree.  "Many" not "most."


----------



## liamstrain

And in many large cities, ALL knifes with blades longer than 2 or 2.5 inches, are illegal to carry around.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I agree.  "Many" not "most."


 


  Wait you can carry bali's in a lot of the states? I thought it was just a few?
   
  I know that you can't purchase them legally in CA and MA (which is odd since you're allowed to own them)
   
  I just got a CRK Umnumzaan btw


----------



## SoulSyde

It is Wikipedia (so not considered a primary source), but still relevant to this discussion:
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_knife#Legal_status


----------



## ROBSCIX

Balisongs are fun and you can learn many techniques quickly, if you take the time to work with the knife and practice.


----------



## au5t3n5

My two current EDC's! A perfect pair.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> My two current EDC's! A perfect pair.


 

  
  Yeah, but does your Chris Reeve have the Wilson Combat eagle clip?


----------



## au5t3n5

No. Does that come with the goku hair?
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah, but does your Chris Reeve have the Wilson Combat eagle clip?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> No. Does that come with the goku hair?


 

  
  It's a hairpiece.


----------



## cogsand gears

I have this one at home. I won it from an ebay auction about 8 years ago. Not exactly an EDC.... But beautifully crafted and finished. I took this pic off the website because I only have a poor quality camera on my phone.


----------



## liamstrain

Wow. That's very nice looking damascus.


----------



## pumbaa071

If you want to see some amazing damascus work look at Devin Thomas' work http://www.devinthomas.com/photoGallery.cfm


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pumbaa071 said:


> If you want to see some amazing damascus work look at Devin Thomas' work http://www.devinthomas.com/photoGallery.cfm


 

 Thats nothing compared to this; http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/612884-SharpByCoop-%E2%80%A2-Gallery-of-Handmade-Knives


----------



## pumbaa071

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Thats nothing compared to this; http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/612884-SharpByCoop-%E2%80%A2-Gallery-of-Handmade-Knives


 


  That is some incredible damascus work.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pumbaa071 said:


> If you want to see some amazing damascus work look at Devin Thomas' work http://www.devinthomas.com/photoGallery.cfm


 
  The bolsters on this are Devin Thomas damascus.


----------



## yliu

What do you guys think of the Cold Steel Master Tanto? I think its one of the best looking fix blades!
   

   
   
  Does anyone has experience with the San Mai III steel? I read that it has a VG-1 (similar to AUS8) core with 420J on the outside, which I think is disappointing, for the money I expected something like a D2 core...


----------



## liamstrain

I'm not a fan of the geometry of that particular handle - it ruins the line of the overall piece. If going with a historic design on a budget, I'd rather stick with traditional, and get a Paul Chen (practical plus) or similar piece. At least then you get differentially tempered steel. 
   
  But that's just a reflection of my own aesthetic. I've had nothing but good luck with Cold Steel's knives in general.


----------



## pigmode

Its functional, but there are better blades for less. This is the earlier pre-Kraton Pachmayr grip.
   
   
   
   
   
  http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/6808/dsc00219hc.jpg


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pumbaa071 said:


> That is some incredible damascus work.


 

 No need to tell me! People collect stuff, and there are people out there that collect these hand made pieces of art. They run $2000-15,000


----------



## pumbaa071

Sounds almost like the murray carter and his knives. He has kitchen knives in the $5000 range on his very upper end. I know a simple boning knife will run almost $1000.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> What do you guys think of the Cold Steel Master Tanto? I think its one of the best looking fix blades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 San Mai III is more like a laminated ZDP-189 for a softer steel core from what I hear... look it up it's insanely expensive to make and therefore insanely expensive to buy. Most Cold Steel knives I don't really like but their San Mai III stuff is unparalelled really for the price until you get into custom tantos.
   
  Thats a very good knife to use for almost anything, the tanto has a nice sweep to it


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> San Mai III is more like a laminated ZDP-189 for a softer steel core from what I hear... look it up it's insanely expensive to make and therefore insanely expensive to buy. Most Cold Steel knives I don't really like but their San Mai III stuff is unparalelled really for the price until you get into custom tantos.
> 
> Thats a very good knife to use for almost anything, the tanto has a nice sweep to it


 

  
  I've looked it up and it costs a bit more than a Benchmade 940 (which I am currently saving money for). I don't really need it, but I just love the design!
  I also read that tanto blades not so useful for utility tasks, they are designed for combat...


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah, but does your Chris Reeve have the Wilson Combat eagle clip?


 

 Been wanting a Wilson Combat sebenza for quite sometime, hopefully I can convince my cousin to sell me his.
   


  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I have this one at home. I won it from an ebay auction about 8 years ago. Not exactly an EDC.... But beautifully crafted and finished. I took this pic off the website because I only have a poor quality camera on my phone.


 
   
  Nice file work.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> Nice file work.


 


 Its a shame the pictures are poor quality and I have a crap camera. The file work is beautiful on this thing! Rope pattern on anodised titanium liners.


----------



## TehJam

I like my Ka-Bar.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> I like my Ka-Bar.


 


  I like mine too... but it's (not) terribly practical for my needs.


----------



## Merck

The only interesting knife I have is a CRKT Dessert Cruiser which isn't even an amazing knife.  It says Operation Enduring Freedom Certified on it whatever that means.  I bought it at the PX at Bagram Airbase.


----------



## pigmode

I'm looking for a new fixed. Are paracord grips any good?
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  Or maybe this one, but I hate Rambo teeth.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm looking for a new fixed. Are paracord grips any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Strider fixed blades are awesome, paracord wraps are awesome and easily replaceable when they get too dirty/frayed in the long run.
   
  If you're looking for a really nice fixed blade, BRKT makes some of the best blades for the money. If you like that commando look in a fixed, I think Strider still is your best bet, super tough too


----------



## pigmode

^ Thanks. Its not just the look but the use I'm looking for. Difficult choice on the grip--the paragrip looks fuller, the G10 is maintenance free. BTW, the blade in the lower pic is a Chris Reeve.
   
  This BRKT looks sweet, but one size too big for what I want right now.
   
  http://www.barkriverknifetool.com/SAR-STS-5.htm


----------



## au5t3n5

Look at Busse. They have a bunch of sizes. Infi is some crazy steel.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Thanks. Its not just the look but the use I'm looking for. Difficult choice on the grip--the paragrip looks fuller, the G10 is maintenance free. BTW, the blade in the lower pic is a Chris Reeve.
> 
> This BRKT looks sweet, but one size too big for what I want right now.
> 
> http://www.barkriverknifetool.com/SAR-STS-5.htm


 


 The man behind BRKT, Mike Stewart is a moderator on Jerzeedevil and he's been a really nice guy, just thought I'd owe it to him to plug his stuff.
   
  I think more work goes into paracord wrapping one of those Striders than machining that G-10 scale if craftsmanship matters. Obviously cool points always go towards the Strider of any type.. even their folders. Chris Reeve makes really tactical looking blades which is quite odd since he builds gentleman's folders. I wish he did fixies with exotic wood handles.
   
  The obvious choice I feel is ESEE and I think thats what you're trying to avoid too haha.
   
  I have a lot of connections on the Usual Suspect forum, I can look for a good deal on a Strider if you let me know what model you want? Since it's a privatized forum I'll just forward the details to you.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Look at Busse. They have a bunch of sizes.* Infi is some crazy steel.*


 


   
  Yup.
   
  All I see at their site one 10"~ blade. I saw an XM18 not too long ago--now I understand your enthusiasm for Hinderer--but the price.
   
   
   
  Chris, I had to google ESEE--The 4 and 5 look good, and the coating probably solves most issues with carbon steel.


----------



## au5t3n5

Busse does small things too. I almost picked up a little fixie, the Sar 3. Something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d935AXyOCnw . What size are you looking for? Liu Kang, a dealer on the JD, has am obscene collection of Busses for sale (priced a bit higher than I'd like...but hes got models you'd be hard pressed to find elsewhere).
   
  And yea, I'd like a Hinderer sometime, I'm having trouble justifying a $500 knife already, I'm not sure if I'm ready to take the leap into something a bit more expensive. Haha.


----------



## pigmode

Chris, Aus,
  What are the chances of getting a Busse Boss Street NIB with Kydex, reasonably priced?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Yup.
> 
> All I see at their site one 10"~ blade. I saw an XM18 not too long ago--now I understand your enthusiasm for Hinderer--but the price.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm two more brands:
   
  I like Hogue's 5.5" fixed blade especially in that coyote tan handle
   
  I also like TOPS for fixed blades, I completely forgot I'm in love with their stuff!
   
  TOPS is a super tactical brand of fixed blades with an incredibly diverse catalog, I literally think they have over 100 designs available and they're all uber high end (not that expensive for a collector either)


----------



## pigmode

^ What are your latest impressions of the Umnumzaan vs sng?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ What are your latest impressions of the Umnumzaan vs sng?


 

 At the end of the day if you use your knives for really tough cutting tasks beyond paper, plastic wrap, and maybe a box top... I think the Strider will come out on top. I'm a college student so as unmanly as it is to admit, my requirements are probably fulfilled by a simple Spyderco Endura. Something that is easy to open/close for really mundane tasks is probably better for a CRK. Thats why I'm into balisongs since in between doing simple tasks, I can at least play with them.
   
  I use a knife on a cutting board to cut the wires for the cables I make too since clippers get dull relatively quick compared to decent blade steel.
   
  The thumbstud on the Zaan requires some adjustment to get used to and can only be done with an ungloved right hand, I can deploy a Strider left or right handed with a thumb or index flick using the thumbhole wearing mechanic's gloves. They require break-in since the fitment is done by hand so the parts have to marry each other for the long haul vs Chris Reeve knives which are perfect out of the box.
   
*Umnumzaan:*
  No break-in
  Smooth action
  Great clip (double retention bends)
  Quiet
  Slim
  Glass breaker tang
  Thin slicer (think fruit)
   
*Strider SnG/SMF:*
  Ergonomics inspire comfortable hard use
  Fast
  Better traction for self defense
  Don't have to worry about marring a finish since they're not really good looking knives
  No questions asked lifetime warranty and service covering anything short of abuse
  Cool factor (The average CRK sells on the market unused or in like-new condition, the average Strider has seen months of use before it gets sold back) CR owners can be kind of frilly on one side of the spectrum, the actual users appreciate the knife for what it is though 
   
  Both are horrid in the fact that they need a specialized tool to break them down, the Sebenza is caveman easy using the included allen wrench, the Zaan has a 14 dollar breakdown tool, the Strider isn't mean to be taken apart by end users and the pivot is already loctited from the factory... a 60 dollar pivot wrench is available but thats a joke.
   
  OR 
   
  You could wait for the new Zero Tolerance 0560 to come out, but it's been delayed for months already... falling back on a commitment to a deadline is bad business and Kershaw won't be getting any of my money until they fix their policy about deadlines. Benchmade makes a new knife every month and announces it a week before release and there is never short supply of anything, even their Gold class knives are made in batches of 250 to 500!


----------



## pigmode

Great write up--I think you've covered most points. 
   
  The main question in my mind on the CRK would be its "old style" form factor and how it handles slippage under pressure (not that it is necessarily deficient). In the end I probably need to have it in hand, and run it through some exercises. 
   
  Checking out the blade forums for the past couple of days, its plain that I'm not a typical knife user. Now that I'm not hunting or fishing anymore, below is what I use for 98% of non-kitchen knife use, and have them stashed everywhere. All I've done recently with my ZT0350s is practicing with my training partner. 
   
  The latter is probably why I gravitate to higher quality blades, although living in a tee shirt environment, I'd probably be well equipped with a Spyderco paramilitary. Still with folders, bone contact is the most likely worst case scenario. In that sense, I hear you about the hard use ergonomics of Striders handles. Too bad Striders quality does not come closer to CRK, that would be my main issue. Yeah, I'm pretty detail oriented with these types of toys.
   
  Anyway I'm looking for a small pack knife for long hikes, and now, replacements for my 0350s.


----------



## dfkt

Shun DM0706 (and Pinkie Pie).


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Shun DM0706 (and Pinkie Pie).


 

 Very nice! You cant go bad with damascus.


----------



## Chris_Himself

So I've been laying into this Umnumzaan and you really have to inspect that perfect lockup... I broke it in on all the cardboard boxes from all my Christmas presents and USPS boxes from customers haha...it won't sink in any further than that due to the ceramic ball at the end of the lockbar being harder than the steel it makes contact with 
   
  I'm going to sell my RS-2's (not in picture, those are Magnums in RS-2 shells) to maybe buy a large Sebenza and see which one I truly enjoy more. Anything without owning both at the same time feels like blind speculation to me since the last time I owned one was in March.
   

  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Shun DM0706 (and Pinkie Pie).


 

 BRONIES RULE


----------



## JDeep

I love knives! In-fact, I own several of them!


----------



## pigmode

This is what I got, a Paramilitary 2. Am super happy with it but have reservations about the top lock. That mainly because I grip with a high thumb, a habit  picked up learning how to swing a hammer, and one I wish I changed when there was still a chance, but too late now. 
   
  Still thinking about picking up a CRK, and decided on the Sebenza over the Umnum mainly due to the simpler take down. 
   
  Finally found Liu Kang's forum and that's another option, but dayam--the prices. Otoh there's a bone handled SAR3 I was about to jump on, but no paypal.


----------



## JDeep

I've got a Kershaw Clash, Cold Steel Recon 1 , CRKT M16, KA Bar, and a Cold Steel Magnum Machete


----------



## pigmode

I put a deposit on a blue M390 Para 2. One for carrying; one for cutting (heh).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I put a deposit on a blue M390 Para 2. One for carrying; one for cutting (heh).


 


  Good man!
   
  You gotta buy a third one to sell back whenever you're low on cash... although I derno if you have that problem like I do rofl


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Good man!
> 
> You gotta buy a third one to sell back whenever you're low on cash... although I derno if you have that problem like I do rofl


 


   
  Otoh you test a lot more equipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
   
  But yeah, I signed up for an orange CTS-XHP-- mostly for the color which seems more acceptable for city wear. I'm not a steel whore but the higher performance grades won't hurt, and *should* be hand sharpenable with the Para's mild curve.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Otoh you test a lot more equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Oh yeah for sure, I have a D7000 coming to me from Japan in a couple of days 
   
  Haha the orange knives were originally "safety" colors but for some reason Spyderco fans are super eccentric and just get them to be different and now there is a mini cult of people who collect the orange handled knives... I've had my eyes set on that orange Endura for a while. That lets you know Spyderco knives are pretty good especially considering I have an Umnumzaan in my pocket right now as I'm typing this!


----------



## addylo

Another knife enthusiast here.  This is a few of my favorites.


----------



## Chris_Himself

My name came up on Chuck Gedraitis' custom knife list... oh man my finances are going to **** now...
   
  If you folks aren't familliar with his work he does things like this:
   

   

   

   
  In other words.. I'm DOOMED financially... I think it's going to cost me well in excess of 500 but this is sort of one of my milestones in life: my first custom built project built just for me... well other than the exotic wood cups I get for my Grados haha


----------



## Zuqi

A firend of mine is relly into knives, his cllection contains several military-use knives and a few Japanese Samurai swords.


  And here is the knife which be used by commandos in Chinese special forces.


----------



## Zuqi

A firend of mine is relly into knives, his cllection contains several military-use knives and a few Japanese Samurai swords.


  And here is the knife which be used by commandos in Chinese special forces.


----------



## upstateguy

Wow, a quintuple post.


----------



## Zuqi

err... what the heck is wrong with my connection??!! My IE browser didn't react then I found that I have just made a "Quin post"... And now I even can't edit my posts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That looks really stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please remove all those 5 posts. Thanks.


----------



## Zuqi

yeah, you've seen it


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> My name came up on Chuck Gedraitis' custom knife list... oh man my finances are going to **** now...
> 
> If you folks aren't familliar with his work he does things like this:
> 
> ...


 


   
  Go for it dood, Ti handles would be great. I was pretty good in the early 80's with a 4"+ butterfly from the Philippines. Then one night while drunk, I cut an extension cord.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I dunno who keeps promoting my stuff but I got a few orders today so I'm forming a nice financial security blanket before I trainwreck myself... I feel like a kid saving up all his allowance to buy that bike he's always wanted except I'm not active and I hate exercise other than lifting weights haha.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I just bought a Musashi 1060 Katana that was hand forged and folded with 8,000 layers ( folded 13 times ) will snap pics of it when it arrives in a few days.  So excited!


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I just bought a Musashi 1060 Katana that was hand forged and folded with 8,000 layers ( folded 13 times ) will snap pics of it when it arrives in a few days.  So excited!


 


  Sounds Nice! Is it a traditional katana with layers of steel with different hardness or a modern katana like the cold steel ones???


----------



## pigmode

Found a good fixed blade (pics later), not exactly what I first wanted, but with (good) compromises. Have become a steel alloy ho, as I now want an S90V Para 2. This is the third time the Sebenza has been passed over in about 12 yr, so maybe for the better.
   
  Dayam, I need to get off the edge forums.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Sounds Nice! Is it a traditional katana with layers of steel with different hardness or a modern katana like the cold steel ones???


 
   

  It is a differentially hardened hand forged and folded traditional Katana, authentic ayasugi hada and mokuke hada, real hamon, medium niku with full tang blade.  It was actually 12 folds at 8100 layers.  Not really authentic as a real combat Katana is folded quite a bit more than that, but I've owned Mushashi 1060 blades in the past that were just one slab of 1060 steel that were not folded and they were solid as a rock, no worries about breaking or falling apart when you try to slice a tree or something solid like brick or something.  This blade, having authentic hardening and folds should be able to stand up to a baseball bat and slice through it like butter.  I plan to actually try to do just that hehe.


----------



## Chris_Himself

A pair of beautiful Chuck Gedraitis folders I scored earlier today before I fell asleep in my cold-induced coma
   
  They're very pretty and feel good in the hand, very classy too, I scored them for a pretty good price and I'm looking to catch and release to fund my balisong 
   
  Cold medicine is also horrendously expensive (by my standards haha)


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> It is a differentially hardened hand forged and folded traditional Katana, authentic ayasugi hada and mokuke hada, real hamon, medium niku with full tang blade.  It was actually 12 folds at 8100 layers.  Not really authentic as a real combat Katana is folded quite a bit more than that, but I've owned Mushashi 1060 blades in the past that were just one slab of 1060 steel that were not folded and they were solid as a rock, no worries about breaking or falling apart when you try to slice a tree or something solid like brick or something.  This blade, having authentic hardening and folds should be able to stand up to a baseball bat and slice through it like butter.  I plan to actually try to do just that hehe.


 


  how much did you pay for?i hope not so expensive


----------



## swbf2cheater

$170


----------



## antberg

what?good deal indeed..


----------



## swbf2cheater

whoops edit


----------



## noway

I have a small collection but for EDC:
   
  When not at work: Strider SNG
  When at work (something less commando looking): various Spyderco or Al Mar


----------



## KyungMin

Gerber Flik
  and like a 14 piece Wustholf set


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





noway said:


> I have a small collection but for EDC:
> 
> When not at work: Strider SNG
> When at work (something less commando looking): various Spyderco or Al Mar


 


  I'm getting another SnG CC in a few days


----------



## pigmode

Its a Cold Steel xxx, with a 7" blade. Had it for years, lost it then found it.


----------



## motrix

my edc is a 3.5" hinderer flipper.  others folders in rotation are spyderco delica orange bone sprint run with damascus blade, a few benchmades and  crk micarta small sebenza.  but usually have the hinderer on me.  my fixed blades consists of mostly busse


----------



## au5t3n5

good stuff! especially the hinderer and crk. ive been tempted to get a hinderer, but they are much more expensive than crk/strider...
   
  cant keep up with knives and audio...sigh
  
  Quote: 





motrix said:


> my edc is a 3.5" hinderer flipper.  others folders in rotation are spyderco delica orange bone sprint run with damascus blade, a few benchmades and  crk micarta small sebenza.  but usually have the hinderer on me.  my fixed blades consists of mostly busse


----------



## pigmode

Ahh, I thought hard about pulling the trigger on an X-24 but decided on a trio of paramilitary 2's, so that's pretty much a commitment. Otoh I check the classified xx.x number of times a day, looking for a particular Busse. This thread has motivated a full update on my toolbox, and that's a good thing!


----------



## super nova

I only own 1 knife for now. Byrd Meadowlark 2. I plan on getting a Rat 1 next!


----------



## music_man

the custom ashworth turtle is pretty cute. if not much of a knife. it is also cheap as far as customs go. problem for me is it is not vegan. so the crkt was a no brainer. honestly it is a lot of knife for $9. those martin knives are really pretty too. again, maybe not much of a knife. hardly vegan either lol. i wanted something different for a change.


----------



## motrix

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> good stuff! especially the hinderer and crk. ive been tempted to get a hinderer, but they are much more expensive than crk/strider...
> 
> cant keep up with knives and audio...sigh


 
   
  yeah...all these different hobbies are dangerous.  especially when you start spending too much time on forums...thats when you know your in trouble.  you should check out the zero tolerance/hinderer collaboration, the 550.  very reasonably priced, well much lower than a x18.  i'm pretty set on my firearms/knives/and photography equipment so now im starting to concentrate on audio 
  
   
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Ahh, I thought hard about pulling the trigger on an X-24 but decided on a trio of paramilitary 2's, so that's pretty much a commitment. Otoh I check the classified xx.x number of times a day, looking for a particular Busse. This thread has motivated a full update on my toolbox, and that's a good thing!


 
   
  the x-24 is quite the beast but i can't bring myself to pick up the 24.  which busse are you after?


----------



## pigmode

motrix said:


> the x-24 is quite the beast but i can't bring myself to pick up the 24.  which busse are you after?


 


   
   
   
   
  Actually I'm waffling all over the place right now, but there are a few contenders--the Batac CG, Ash 1 LE (there may be others). Its been a steep learning curve at first, but I'm starting to get the hang of the basic inventory. Glad I've been patient (sort of), and familiarized with sales and availability, to try to avoid high mark ups. I'm possibly looking at a set over the next couple of years, so each one could determine its next in line. _Hoping_ to avoid false starts. There's motivation to get at least one new from the shop. 
   
  The Hinderers--awesome, but it looks like I came to the show somewhat late price-wise.


----------



## motrix

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Actually I'm waffling all over the place right now, but there are a few contenders--the Batac CG, Ash 1 LE (there may be others). Its been a steep learning curve at first, but I'm starting to get the hang of the basic inventory. Glad I've been patient (sort of), and familiarized with sales and availability, to try to avoid high mark ups. I'm possibly looking at a set over the next couple of years, so each one could determine its next in line. _Hoping_ to avoid false starts. There's motivation to get at least one new from the shop.
> 
> The Hinderers--awesome, but it looks like I came to the show somewhat late price-wise.


 

 Both great choices.....a lot of my busse's come and go but both those two stayed with me.
   

   
  Yeah, the Hinderer's have huge mark up and unless your military, law enforcement, or a fireman, it's hard to get one reasonably priced.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





motrix said:


> Both great choices.....a lot of my busse's come and go but both those two stayed with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Hinderer's have huge mark up and unless your military, law enforcement, or a fireman, it's hard to get one reasonably priced.


 

 Great collection, they're a little out of my price range (I think?) but I am looking at a BRKT... just don't know which one.
   
  I did score something this weekend though... I've been bad.
   

   
  So yeah I'm that weird guy sitting in the back of the class with the Grados around his neck and the Strider in his pocket...
   
  I'm nice if you ever have a conversation with me though haha


----------



## pigmode

^ What bothers *me* about liner locks, is with a serious grip I tend to compress the liner deep.


----------



## au5t3n5

I am actually looking at the ZT 056x... but I just got a Strider SnG DGG, so I think I'm good in that department. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





motrix said:


> yeah...all these different hobbies are dangerous.  especially when you start spending too much time on forums...thats when you know your in trouble.  you should check out the zero tolerance/hinderer collaboration, the 550.  very reasonably priced, well much lower than a x18.  i'm pretty set on my firearms/knives/and photography equipment so now im starting to concentrate on audio


----------



## pigmode

My father made this for me about a long time ago--it was used to quarter Yellowfin/Bigeye Tuna (Ahi) for sashimi. Its good for up to 150 lb. Any bigger Ahi went straight to the fish auction.
   
   

   

   

   
   
  http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7926/dsc00345yk.jpg
  http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/9229/dsc00342y.jpg
  http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/7941/dsc00344si.jpg


----------



## swbf2cheater

She arrived today...and she is stunning :O


----------



## pigmode

This unused SAR3 came in not too long ago. Pretty sweet but I haven't decided to keep it yet.


----------



## au5t3n5

aw man. ive been looking at the sar3, looks like a great knife. but i dont carry fixies, heck i cant even get myself to carry my strider sng in a leather belt sheath. sigh.
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> This unused SAR3 came in not too long ago. Pretty sweet but I haven't decided to keep it yet.


----------



## pigmode

It would be a pack knife for hiking. Have ordered a kydex sheath with a tek-loc. The tek-loc looks bulky, but the eyes in the kydex should work for lashing to a water bladder pack.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Aww wut... it's done. Thing cost me all my money but who cares I'm a made man now!


----------



## pigmode

Right on, dude! Blade length? Materials?


----------



## cogsand gears

Kershaw Offset - G10 scales + Kershaw Tyrade - Titanium handle with Carbon Fibre scales.


----------



## cogsand gears

Muela Magnum.
   

   
  Gil Hibben Alaskan Survival. I like this one so much I have a 1:1 scale tattoo of it on my leg... Well a half finished (for the last 2 1/2 years!) tattoo of it.


----------



## chewbroccoli

I've been carrying a benchmade BM-960 for the last 6 years almost without fail. (had to carry something else while I was in england for a couple weeks). also have a leatherman juice cs4 in my other pocket. I keep a RAT cutlery izula in my jacket (great knife!) and a RAT cutlery RC-5 in my car/ on camping trips. 
   
  picture of my izula (top) and RC-5 (middle) with my friends RC-6 (bottom)


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





chewbroccoli said:


> I've been carrying a benchmade BM-960 for the last 6 years almost without fail. (had to carry something else while I was in england for a couple weeks). also have a leatherman juice cs4 in my other pocket. I keep a RAT cutlery izula in my jacket (great knife!) and a RAT cutlery RC-5 in my car/ on camping trips.
> 
> picture of my izula (top) and RC-5 (middle) with my friends RC-6 (bottom)


 

 DUUUUUDE seriously nice taste in knives 
   





   
  CPM154CM
  4.3" japanese styled tanto blade
  Ti handles with hole pattern
  pocket clip
  Bushing pivot system


----------



## swbf2cheater

Thats an awful big cocker you have on your wall back there <3


----------



## pigmode

Busse, take two. I decided on an SJTAC over the over the ASH1, and glad I did. This one's a keeper. Would have preferred green, but this works. If I had to change anything it would be to skeletonize the tang to move the COB forward .75", and I wish the point was .25" closer to the longitudinal centerline.
   
  This puppy is definitely coming with me, on my annual 4x4 diving camp this summer. Now I need a molle sheath to mount on my hunting/day pack.


----------



## au5t3n5

sweet busse!
  
  Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Busse, take two. I decided on an SJTAC over the over the ASH1, and glad I did. This one's a keeper. Would have preferred green, but this works. If I had to change anything it would be to skeletonize the tang to move the COB forward .75", and I wish the point was .25" closer to the longitudinal centerline.
> 
> This puppy is definitely coming with me, on my annual 4x4 diving camp this summer. Now I need a molle sheath to mount on my hunting/day pack.


----------



## pigmode

This Ratmandu is just in, straight from the shop. At ∼ 5.375" the blade is 1" shorter than the SJTAC, and you would think either would cancel out the others utility, but for a pack mount the difference is noticeable. Other than the carbon steel, this is the configuration I wanted from the beginning. Having lived for many years tramping the forest with a homemade 5160 pig hunting knife, its just a matter of shaking off the laziness that sets in with stainless.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Whoa M, stepping your knife game up 1000%!
   
  Here's a new 29 Knives balisong
  It's a 3.5" with a utility profile blade... for EDC for me. It's somewhat lighter than normal 29's at 7.7oz for solid 304 stainless steel and ATS-34 blade.


----------



## pigmode

^ Nice! I thought about getting one like that, but my right hand is too busted up.


----------



## cogsand gears

.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> ^ Nice! I thought about getting one like that, but my right hand is too busted up.


 


  Sounds like you need a Microtech. I'm gonna get one soon =)
   
  Just gotta sell a bunch of cables first haha


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  I plan to try one eventually, but unfortunately autos/semi-autos are prohibited on this side of the ocean. Have already sent my 0350s out. The laws here suck and the only reason I stay, is the ocean and given the choice, I'd rather not be a racial minority.
   
  I'm really digging the Busse SJTAC--It fits well. I'm keeping an eye out for one without a choil, or maybe the custom shop might get some blanks in the future.


----------



## Chris_Himself

If you've got the cajones to EDC a fixed blade as badass as a Busse.. you have no need to carry anything lesser than that? I mean afterall I would be afraid to get steak guts inside the action of a Microtech, let alone beat on it haha. They've survived some awesome torture tests though.
   
  If you ever need me to mail you anything from the homeland for collecting purposes, lemme know bro


----------



## pigmode

Not EDC, the SJTAC will be mounted on my XRay hunting (lite overnight) backpack. Its big enough to carry a deboned Mouflon sheep , but I'll use it for camping on the Big Island this summer, and might help my friend stalk a goat later this year. 
   
  I have my Para 2s for carry when needed.


----------



## TruBrew

My Model 42. It is really nice, but I have been contemplating the idea of selling it. My issue with it is that it spends 100% of its time in the closet. It just seems to nice to use.


----------



## pigmode

Here's a later revision of my hunting pack. For remote areas I rarely go without at least a poncho liner and/or space blanket etc etc etc. I've been stuck overnight before, and its not fun when unprepared. 
   
  https://kifaru.net/xray.html#


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> My Model 42. It is really nice, but I have been contemplating the idea of selling it. My issue with it is that it spends 100% of its time in the closet. It just seems to nice to use.


 




 I'll give it a good home if the price right right heh heh


----------



## gamereric22

trubrew said:


> My Model 42. It is really nice, but I have been contemplating the idea of selling it. My issue with it is that it spends 100% of its time in the closet. It just seems to nice to use.



Man i wish i had a balisong...  But its illegal to even own one up here in Canada, so i dont think i will get my hands on one any time soon.

But anyway heres a picture of my small knife collection.

The Top two knifes are the SOG Trident and the CRKT N.E.C.K. The Botton two knifes are the Spyderco Centofante 4 and the SOG Flash I.

I mostly use the SOG Trident and the CRKT N.E.C.K. as my main EDCs


----------



## motrix

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Here's a later revision of my hunting pack. For remote areas I rarely go without at least a poncho liner and/or space blanket etc etc etc. I've been stuck overnight before, and its not fun when unprepared.
> 
> https://kifaru.net/xray.html#


 

 i am thinking about picking this pack up.  right now i have an E&E as my EDC pack.  Great choice in gear!


----------



## pigmode

The Xray had great compartmentalization including the space for a camelbak. It packs weight really well.
   
  I've been looking at picking up an E&E. How have you found the unpadded shoulder straps for use over tee shirt?


----------



## RyanA

Less into knives these days, though I would like to pick up a nice kitchen knife. I have a spyderco salt 1, para 1, and p'kal. I do miss some of the ones I've sold off. I'm really jonesing to own a protech godfather again. I'd also like to get a decent scandi grind fixed blade with full tang, a blade under 3" and decently long grip in the future. So far the only thing I've seen is the Koster Woodlore. 3v is a bit high carbon though.


----------



## motrix

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The Xray had great compartmentalization including the space for a camelbak. It packs weight really well.
> 
> I've been looking at picking up an E&E. How have you found the unpadded shoulder straps for use over tee shirt?


 

 given the size of the E&E i don't really stuff it so the unpadded straps don't really bother me


----------



## upstateguy

A quick and dirty of the JD forum knife


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> A quick and dirty of the JD forum knife


 

 EH You're from JD?

 I'm Chris_Himself haha and I have over 1k posts there in less than a year (some sort of personal record for me)
   
  I'm mainly in the balisong section though


----------



## ROBSCIX

Anybody interested in the upcoming Benchmade Model 62 balisong knife?
   
  Looks like a great old school style balisong, all steel construction, zen pins.
   
  I am interested in checking one out.


----------



## drgnclwk

Haven't been keeping up, but the 62 definitely sounds interesting


----------



## swbf2cheater

Authentic Hand Forged Katana made for hard targets.  Sliced through my 4 inch thick bamboo Bo staffs like a hot knife through butter.  Hand sharpened by yours truly.  I may sell it off, not sure though.  I really enjoyed playing with it and want something a little more customized for me.


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Authentic Hand Forged Katana made for hard targets.  Sliced through my 4 inch thick bamboo Bo staffs like a hot knife through butter.  Hand sharpened by yours truly.  I may sell it off, not sure though.  I really enjoyed playing with it and want something a little more customized for me.


 


  Be very careful, especially if you don't have any training. I've seen far too many people who self-train or play with swords that end up hurting themselves *very* seriously. I'd recommend finding a teacher if you're interested. I started about 8 years ago, and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
   
  Though, hell, I don't know, you could be a practitioner. If so, carry on! Nothing wrong with training with a sharp sword (an iaito will never give a proper feeling of weight and intensity when compared to a live blade when practicing), in fact, its what I use when practicing techniques.


----------



## Chris_Himself

29 Knives Carbon Fiber Scimitar
   
   

   
  I wear my Grados as tribute to Head-Fi in my vids sometimes haha


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





taowolf51 said:


> Be very careful, especially if you don't have any training. I've seen far too many people who self-train or play with swords that end up hurting themselves *very* seriously. I'd recommend finding a teacher if you're interested. I started about 8 years ago, and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> Though, hell, I don't know, you could be a practitioner. If so, carry on! Nothing wrong with training with a sharp sword (an iaito will never give a proper feeling of weight and intensity when compared to a live blade when practicing), in fact, its what I use when practicing techniques.


 
   
  I've just recently stopped my training, been taking Aikido for nearly 15 years so   Good times.  I've recently found that I enjoy the Ninjitsu style sword much more than the Katana, due mostly because its so light and fast.  My ad ends tomorrow, I hope it sells.  I have a few interested parties and watchers so heres to good luck in a sale!


----------



## Opiy

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> 29 Knives Carbon Fiber Scimitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I saw this on another forum that you visit and I have to say its a very nice looking bali. I like the way balis look but I have yet to get a desire to get one and try flipping.
   
  I recently got a Zero Tolerance 0350 and so far so good. It would be my first very nice folder. Not sure if it is considered a "high end" in the knife community but its a good one. I have been tempted to get a strider just to see what the fuss is all about. The new ZT 0561 is really tempting me also.


----------



## MS1605

My daily beater:
   

   
  Hinderer XM-18 3.5 flipper.
   
   
  I got bored a few weeks ago and tried my hand at making a scale from NON knife making tools. Made from 1/8'' copper plate:
   

   
   
   
  My buddy has wanted a Benchmade griptillian so I just picked up this for him. Have not even gotten a chance to give it to him yet:
   

   
  And one I just got rid of. It was just too pretty to use and I dont like things that sit in my safe...
   

   
  Snody knives texas tanto.


----------



## au5t3n5

Yes! Finally someone who edc's a Hinderer shamelessly. I've been wanting to get my hands on one, but the only time I ever had the money to afford it...I ended up buying JH16's instead. They are getting reshelled right now, but I've been eyeing the budget ZT 0561. If you ever really get bored of it and just want to pass it on, I'm right here! Haha. 
   
  Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> My daily beater:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MS1605

au, 
   
  What are the XMs currently going for retail? I got mine straight from Rick. With the EMS discount, I think I paid like $300 for it. I beat the hell out of this thing though. It definatly looks "well used", As a Hinderer should look...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Some balisong goodies
   


   
   
  I have a friend who handed me his XM-18 to sell/trade for a nice Strider too, he paid like the cost of a Sebenza for it since he's EMS.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 


   
  Does the EMS price apply to retired military?


----------



## MS1605

Well the EMS price is for EMS. You might have better luck getting the Military price since you are a retired mil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Give them a shout via email. The address is on their web site. Rob will reply pretty fast. With any luck they will give you the Military discount regardless if you are active or not.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Stuff on my desk now

   
  Jens Anso Zulu
  Spyderco/Warren Thomas Karambit
  Benchmade Skirmish
  Large Sebenza Classic
  Strider PT CC
  Kershaw Tilt
  Strider SnG DGG
  Emerson P-Sark with Ferrk titanium framelock mod
  29 Knives Carbon Fiber Scimitar
  Victornox Forester (I think?)
   
  Selling some stuff to buy a Schiit Lyr since HE-5LE's are power hungry like hell


----------



## pigmode

Thanks, MS1605.


----------



## Aznvamp

Quote: 





skudmunky said:


> my EDC is my Kershaw Scallion (in idiot friendly blue and gray colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I love my Kershaw Scallion!
   
  I have a Kershaw Leek, Benchmade Griptillian, and a few Spyderco's, but the Scallion is the true winner.
   
  Scallion has a wicked blade shape, it's inexpensive, it's assisted open, small, very easy to maneuver/control, and legal almost anywhere (including on college campuses).
   
  Got mine on eBay with a Koi design. Gotta love it. :]


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Some of my recent pick-ups.
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  and the Team Gemini Light Brigade that I am waiting to be built/delivered.


----------



## 129207

What's this?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Stuff on my desk now
> 
> 
> Jens Anso Zulu
> ...


 

 You sir, need an intervention.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> You sir, need an intervention.


 
   
  I need a Strider-vention is what I need!
   
  3 out of 4 of these guys have kinda wonky lockup and I need to sent it back. The only one that doesn't is the 2012 ghost striped version (stonewashed, with oxide stripes) since it has the new flat tang cut.
   
  I buy old used Striders that people give up on, and then send them back to be rebuilt and then it comes back like new!  Lol at the American need for instant gratification sometimes.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

negakinu said:


> What's this?




Dave Curtiss Nano in Carbon Fiber/Titanium. Great little carry knife.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks! Went off to get me one but saw they go for $300+. Might consider the Boker Albatross (I already own the Boker Plus but it's a bit too tiny) as a more budget-friendly alternative. What do you guys think? Any other options with a form factor resembling the Nano but a more affordable price?


----------



## MS1605

The Boker Albatross is a VERY stout little knife designed by an amazing knife maker. I have been meaning to pick one up. WELL worth the $99 asking price.


----------



## warubozu

My latest knife purchase:
   

   
  Tighe Tiny Breaker, so far I like this knife. Well crafted and fits well in my hands.


----------



## grapefruit

I was just stropping my 940 osbourne when i found this thread.  Rock on.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## HK47

Just picked up an Eka Swede 8 to use when packing up wares.. (or atleast that how i motivate the purchase)

 So right now i'm having this in my knifebag:

 An Akifusa 24cm gyoto, SRS-15 PM
 A Gesshin Ginga 24cm Gyoto, laser. White 2 steel
 A Fu-rin-ka-zan Nakiri, White 1
 A Kagayaki Santoku, Aogami super
 A kagayaki petty, VG10
 A few Karlsson Nilsson knives and some beaters. Have i forgotten something..


----------



## HK47

http://imgur.com/a/Md6tI and some pics, i'm too lazy to tag them all..


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





grapefruit said:


> I was just stropping my 940 osbourne when i found this thread.  Rock on.


 

 94X Osborne bro fist!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> 94X Osborne bro fist!


 

 I was digging through my pictures to find the last 94x I had, honestly it's the best knife in town. I'd prefer it to the CRK Seb if only they were a little more prestigious for long term collectors to have hahaha..


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I was digging through my pictures to find the last 94x I had, honestly it's the best knife in town. I'd prefer it to the CRK Seb if only they were a little more prestigious for long term collectors to have hahaha..


 

 They really are amazing EDCs, great materials and well put together. I've had the 943BK with the clip-point blade (stock image included) for over 6 years now and while there are some scratches it still functions like it was new. No looseness and super smooth! 
   

   
  As far as collecting goes there was always the one made entirely out of damascus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.benchmade.com/products/940DM


----------



## au5t3n5

Did you get that from Derek? He's a good guy!
  
  Quote: 





warubozu said:


> My latest knife purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> Tighe Tiny Breaker, so far I like this knife. Well crafted and fits well in my hands.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> They really are amazing EDCs, great materials and well put together. I've had the 943BK with the clip-point blade (stock image included) for over 6 years now and while there are some scratches it still functions like it was new. No looseness and super smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! I wouldn't mind having that in my collection.
   
  The thing about BM Gold Class knives is that you could pretty much buy a Sebenza for the money. I was on the fence between buying my first one some time ago and the M4 blade steel, carbon fiber handled gold class griptilian that came on the market for $400


----------



## ff6800

Here is my current collection of knives... from left to right: Spyderco Paramilitary II [standard], Paramilitary II w/ S-35VN steel [sprint run], Paramilitary II w/ M390 steel [sprint run], Spyderco Superleaf, Spyderco Stretch w/ ZDP-189 Steel, Benchmade 890 Torrent, SOG Arcitech Damascus, SOG Aegis Plain edge, SOG Aegis Tanto.


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Did you get that from Derek? He's a good guy!


 

 No, got it from a local knife dealer who made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## au5t3n5

Oh... lol. The picture is one form Derek or very similar to his style, he takes all the pictures of his knives on his jeans...
  
  Quote: 





warubozu said:


> No, got it from a local knife dealer who made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> They really are amazing EDCs, great materials and well put together. I've had the 943BK with the clip-point blade (stock image included) for over 6 years now and while there are some scratches it still functions like it was new. No looseness and super smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The 943bk was my first choice, but noone was carrying it at the time.  When I opened up the box to my 940 and saw that the handle was green with a purple liner (the online pics made it look black) I almost returned it.  Right now I'm glad i didn't.  It's been 4 years and there's not one bit of slop and it works just like new! S30v's some great stuff too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll post up my full collection soon.


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Oh... lol. The picture is one form Derek or very similar to his style, he takes all the pictures of his knives on his jeans...


 


 Yup, the pic isn't mines.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> My latest knife purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> Tighe Tiny Breaker, so far I like this knife. Well crafted and fits well in my hands.


 
   
  That could be one of the most beautiful handles I've ever seen.  Seems like just the type of knife I'd want to be my main carrying knife.  I'm not happy with my Tenacious or the Gerber at all, if I can sell both of my knives, I'll pick that up for sure.  Reminds me a lot of something out of Lord of the Rings, something Aragorn would carry.


----------



## JDeep

Does anyone here have a benchmade nim cub? Thinking about getting one. Seems like a good blade


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Thanks! Went off to get me one but saw they go for $300+. Might consider the Boker Albatross (I already own the Boker Plus but it's a bit too tiny) as a more budget-friendly alternative. What do you guys think? Any other options with a form factor resembling the Nano but a more affordable price?


 

 What about this one?  Benchmade, M390 steel, locks up like a bank vault, inspires confidence.


----------



## mongol

The M390 is a great knife, my favourite.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jdeep said:


> Does anyone here have a benchmade nim cub? Thinking about getting one. Seems like a good blade


 

 Love it. Great knife. Can't go wrong with it other than it looks a bit menacing which doesn't bother me and I don't care what other people think of my knives 
   
  Can't go wrong with BRKT either though. Right now I think they represent the best bang for buck option for a really nice fixie with old school charm. Quality of materials is through the roof too.
http://www.bladehq.com/cat--Bark-River-Fixed--328
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> What about this one?  Benchmade, M390 steel, locks up like a bank vault, inspires confidence.


 

 I've always adored that knife and I think you're super cool for owning one. They're just so different and honestly they're built tougher than most of the Benchmade lineup these days. The price ain't bad either I always wonder how they pulled off a bolstered Ti framelock with that chunk of M390 in the middle for the price they're asking for, but then I learned to stop asking questions haha


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Got in a flamed Chris Reeves Umnumzaan and a 3" XM-18 today.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Had to have it...now I have it...I'm very happy I have it


----------



## Chris_Himself

Some new acquisitions lately along with the new Benchmade 62 balisong that came out which isn't here yet


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Got some new ones in the mail today.
   
  Awesome T.A. Davidson Custom Slipjoint that is probably as close to jewel-like as I have experienced in knives so far.  So well built and perfect fit and finish.
   

   
  Then I received a necker I bought from a new builder and he sent me the necker plus a great utility for being his first customer/


----------



## vpivinylspinner

A Chris Reeve Cocobolo Mnandi today.
   

   
  and a pic with its cousin.


----------



## 129207

Post some of your favourite *unique-looking folder* designs! 
  
  
  
 Cold Steel Espada, although it's more a folding sword instead of a folding knife.  
  

  
 Best suited for little, 12 year old latino boys in MK shirts. 
  
 [image removed]
  
 And a unique cheapie that I own and love, the Sanrenmu B787


----------



## Makiah S

Hehe If collecting knifes is manly then having a trade in knives must make you Alpha-male ;3
   

  I a Cullinary Art's student... I work with Sharp Knives on a daily basis :3
   
  Once though I can actually afford some decent knives e.e like the one pictured I'll be back with some better pics! Till then I've only got a dull crummy Chinese made set :/
   
  German Steel ftw gents... Chinese knives are dangerously dull -.-


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Hehe If collecting knifes is manly then having a trade in knives must make you Alpha-male ;3
> 
> 
> I a Cullinary Art's student... I work with Sharp Knives on a daily basis :3
> ...


 
  I have that very knife, not really a fan to tell you the truth.


----------



## Chris_Himself

LCD-2 pimping ftw


----------



## Squeek

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Hehe If collecting knifes is manly then having a trade in knives must make you Alpha-male ;3
> 
> 
> I a Cullinary Art's student... I work with Sharp Knives on a daily basis :3
> ...


 
  I would have expected you to be craving a set of Misono....tThat's what I'll be replacing my Tridents with as required.  Nice choice on culinary school.  It's a very noble profession.
   

   
  As for pocket knives, I have a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 that I quite like.  
   

   
  I am need of a sharpener...does anyone have experience with the Spyderco sharp maker?  Any suggestions?


----------



## au5t3n5

The spyderco sharpmaker is magical on spydercos...
   
  I have a p2 and a sharpmaker and i swear they were meant to be together.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Sharpmaker is a great tool that will last you a lifetime. Did you know that Spyderco made sharpening products long before they actually made knives? That sort of pedigree lets me know that I'm safe whenever I buy one of their products.


----------



## 65535

The German knives are very good knives. However really Japanese steel tends to be the best knife out there.
  Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Hehe If collecting knifes is manly then having a trade in knives must make you Alpha-male ;3
> 
> 
> I a Cullinary Art's student... I work with Sharp Knives on a daily basis :3
> ...


----------



## moxxymig

Quote: 





65535 said:


> The German knives are very good knives. However really Japanese steel tends to be the best knife out there.


 
   
  Agreed, either Japanese or Swedish (19C27 or 13C26) for me.  Moreso the Swedish though, imo.
   
  More kitchen-knife-fi -- Mark over at http://www.chefknivestogo.com/  has been doing some cool stuff with his house brand (Richmond Knives).  I've been eyeballing the Ultimatum for a while, just can't justify another knife.   Also, need to save up for a EdgePro.


----------



## 65535

When properly honed those japanese chisel grinds are downright awesomely sharp. Not for the inexperienced user. 
   
  People say dull knives are dangerous, but so are knives that sharp, it will remove the life from your body it's so sharp.


----------



## Aznvamp

Quote: 





ff6800 said:


> Here is my current collection of knives... from left to right: Spyderco Paramilitary II [standard], Paramilitary II w/ S-35VN steel [sprint run], Paramilitary II w/ M390 steel [sprint run], Spyderco Superleaf, Spyderco Stretch w/ ZDP-189 Steel, Benchmade 890 Torrent, SOG Arcitech Damascus, SOG Aegis Plain edge, SOG Aegis Tanto.


 
   
  Wow, that's a pretty amazing collection. I'd love me a SOG Aegis!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys im having some trouble finding a knife I want for EDC. Looking for a fixed blade with a length of around 3.75-4.5" preferably 4.5 on the dot, with a overall length of under 10.5". Also the blade design is very important, which is also the main reason for the trouble. Im looking for a recurve midblade, like my leatherman:
http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830850-Skeletool-CX-Multitool/dp/B000XU43IC/ref=pd_cp_hi_0
   
  With a point somewhat like this TOP Moccasin Ranger, or atleast a needle point:
http://www.topsknives.com/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=96
   
  If anyone knows of any companies that usually design knives similar to my ideals, then feel free to reccomend some. 
   
  Ive already checked SOG, Kershaw, TOPs, CRKT, Benchmade, Gerber, Leatherman, Buck, and so far nothing has wowed me. 
   
  Edit: Checked Boker, and wow for 25$ im tempted to jump on this right now. Maybe design a proper handle for it first of course. 
http://www.boker.de/us/fixed-blade-knife/magnum/throwing-knife/02MB160.html
   
  Also for more ideas of my ideals I rather like this knife except its quite narrow. 
http://www.boker.de/us/fixed-blade-knife/boker-plus/tactical-knife/02BO110.html


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys im having some trouble finding a knife I want for EDC. Looking for a fixed blade with a length of around 3.75-4.5" preferably 4.5 on the dot, with a overall length of under 10.5". Also the blade design is very important, which is also the main reason for the trouble. Im looking for a recurve midblade, like my leatherman:
> http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830850-Skeletool-CX-Multitool/dp/B000XU43IC/ref=pd_cp_hi_0
> 
> With a point somewhat like this TOP Moccasin Ranger, or atleast a needle point:
> ...


 
   
  I might risk getting flamed for this, but SanRenMu makes some excellent <$20 EDC folders. I own about a dozen of them. They actually OEM for Spyderco and Boker. I've bought mine over at exduct.com, who ship internationally. Check out the SRM710 (Sebenza-ish), my favourite. They're bound to have a model you like.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Stuff I have for now:
   
  Strider SnG DGG
  Chris Reeve Sebenza 21 Large
  Spyderco Smallfly (2x) (not pictured)
  Hinderer 3" 'Slicer' grind non-flipper (not pictured)
   

   
  Stuff coming in this week:
  Microtech Ultratech Bayonet
  Chris Reeve Umnumzaan
  Spyderco Military


----------



## EmptyTalk

Just ordered my first "good" knife, and it should be delivered today!  Spyderco Dragonfly 2 in the VG-10 steel.  To be used in my slowly growing collection of EDC knives (which currently includes a Buck Scholar and a "Classic" Swiss Army knife).


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I might risk getting flamed for this, but SanRenMu makes some excellent <$20 EDC folders. I own about a dozen of them. They actually OEM for Spyderco and Boker. I've bought mine over at exduct.com, who ship internationally. Check out the SRM710 (Sebenza-ish), my favourite. They're bound to have a model you like.


 
  Sorry im looking for a fixed blade knife, not folder.


----------



## Aznvamp

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Just ordered my first "good" knife, and it should be delivered today!  Spyderco Dragonfly 2 in the VG-10 steel.  To be used in my slowly growing collection of EDC knives (which currently includes a Buck Scholar and a "Classic" Swiss Army knife).


 
   


 I love my Dragonfly!
   
   
  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## EmptyTalk

I actually received it yesterday, and I'm having fun learning how to deploy/close without slicing my fingers off.  It's definitely more aggressive looking than my Buck Scholar, but its small size makes it socially acceptable I guess.  It's smaller than I had anticipated, so perhaps something larger will need to be ordered for Father's Day.  Before I got the Dragonfly 2, I was eyeballing the Benchmade Mini Grip.  Does anyone have an opinion on that knife?


----------



## AVALover5498

I really want a Mini CQC7 for my EDC but they're sold out everywhere and I'm reading that Emerson only makes things in small batches.
  I'm not liking the idea of waiting 6+ months for one...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Anyone heard of or used this thing? Has really good reviews overall and looks super easy to get a great edge. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IT5F14/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
   
  Tired of dull knives. 
   
  Btw I think ive decided on this knife. 
http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce/products/Fixed+Blade/TOPS%C2%AE+Whisper+with+Black+Linen+Micarta+Handle/TPWHIS4.html


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Anyone heard of or used this thing? Has really good reviews overall and looks super easy to get a great edge. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IT5F14/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Tired of dull knives.


 
  Hmm, I don't know about that device.  It's probably good for scissors and tools, but it looks like it might eat up your good blades.  Have you considered the Spyderco or Lansky sharpening systems?  They are manual systems, but highly recommended.  I think Amazon carries both types.


----------



## Deathdeisel

I just went to amazon and searched knife sharpeners and went to the best reviewed one.


----------



## 65535

I personally advocate hand sharpening on a stone. My fancy has been Arkansas stones for a while now. Two stones and a strop and I can shave anywhere I am.
   
  I've known lots of people to like the sharpmaker, my friend picked up an EdgePro and really likes it.


----------



## ocswing

Ordered a new Benchmade Barrage 581 and McHenry & Williams 710-2. Hopefully should get them in on Thursday.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Btw I re-thought my decision on sharpeners, and am giving the lansky deluxe a shot, decided 70$ for a sharpener with an electric motor that will probably burn out within 3 years, and has a tendency to round the tips of knives, wasnt worth it to me. Anyone know of a fantastic read for sharpening? Id love to be able to get a good consistent razor edge.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I don't have any first hand experience, but this could have some useful info:  http://edcforums.com/threads/sharpening-links.48385/


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Ordered a new Benchmade Barrage 581 and McHenry & Williams 710-2. Hopefully should get them in on Thursday.


 
   
  Both of those are amazing knives man. 
   
  Here's whats on my desk currently. You never know when someone is gonna bust in thru the window trying to take my LCD-2's


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Both of those are amazing knives man.
> 
> Here's whats on my desk currently. You never know when someone is gonna bust in thru the window trying to take my LCD-2's


 
  I'm feeling some serious knife envy right now, especially for that SNG


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Btw I re-thought my decision on sharpeners, and am giving the lansky deluxe a shot, decided 70$ for a sharpener with an electric motor that will probably burn out within 3 years, and has a tendency to round the tips of knives, wasnt worth it to me. Anyone know of a fantastic read for sharpening? Id love to be able to get a good consistent razor edge.


 
  I feel like almost everyone has got a different method for sharpening.  Some go for flat edges, some for convex, some do microbevels, or a combo of those. With freehand, you will inevitably get a convex edge, which some people think is tougher, but is hard to get right and refined.  Personally, I use the red and green DMT stones first at about ~20 degrees, sharpening as if I was trying to slice a layer off the stone, going from the tip down to the base of the blade.
   
   Then, for a razor edge, you need to strop you blade with a stretched piece of leather and a polishing abrasive compound like chrome oxide, jeweler's rouge, or mother's metal polish. For this, drag upwards, leading with the spine of the blade, at an angle slightly above the angle set for the stones. Don't use too much pressure while stropping though, or the strop will roll the edge upwards (I had this issue at first).  
   
  Again everyone does it differently, but I can get a shaving edge reliably this way.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





grapefruit said:


> I feel like almost everyone has got a different method for sharpening.  Some go for flat edges, some for convex, some do microbevels, or a combo of those. With freehand, you will inevitably get a convex edge, which some people think is tougher, but is hard to get right and refined.  Personally, I use the red and green DMT stones first at about ~20 degrees, sharpening as if I was trying to slice a layer off the stone, going from the tip down to the base of the blade.
> 
> Then, for a razor edge, you need to strop you blade with a stretched piece of leather and a polishing abrasive compound like chrome oxide, jeweler's rouge, or mother's metal polish. For this, drag upwards, leading with the spine of the blade, at an angle slightly above the angle set for the stones. Don't use too much pressure while stropping though, or the strop will roll the edge upwards (I had this issue at first).
> 
> Again everyone does it differently, but I can get a shaving edge reliably this way.


 
  If only I had a leatherworker around here...Hate my small town. Ill try to see if I can find some leather around here, does grain size matter? Or are we looking for the smallest size grain possible?  Anyone had any luck with the super saphire hone? 
   
  And whats dressing mean on a knife?


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> If only I had a leatherworker around here...Hate my small town. Ill try to see if I can find some leather around here, does grain size matter? Or are we looking for the smallest size grain possible?  Anyone had any luck with the super saphire hone?
> 
> And whats dressing mean on a knife?


 
  grain size doesnt matter, as you want the underside of the leather for stropping (in order to retain the stropping compound). Old-school guys like to use an old stretched out leather belt, i just use a piece of leather I bought at Michaels that was stretched out and stapled to a block of wood.  Provided to can do it right with a leather belt under tension and remember not to put to much force into stropping the blade, you should be good. Just make sure you do a lot of light swipes. 
   
  Sapphire hones, if I remember correctly are just ceramic hones.  For a razor edge, keep away from ceramics, they give a toothy edge thats good for cutting into soft things like food, but not so good as a working edge, because the "teeth" formed break off under excess stress, leaving you with a dull blade. Stropping leaves a much more refined and polished edge.


----------



## Deathdeisel

OKay so after trying the lansky system so far, its made me aggrovated. Read directions, found an old dull knife, and gave it a whirl, starting from the begining, set to 20* and started with extra course to ultra fine. And so far my results are disapointing at best. Its not even close to razor sharp, and cant even tear paper, let alone cut. What could i be doing wrong? It seems to be pretty darn sharp, or atleast a rough edge,  at the fine stone, but when I use the ceramic, it seemed to dull it quite a bit.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> OKay so after trying the lansky system so far, its made me aggrovated. Read directions, found an old dull knife, and gave it a whirl, starting from the begining, set to 20* and started with extra course to ultra fine. And so far my results are disapointing at best. Its not even close to razor sharp, and cant even tear paper, let alone cut. What could i be doing wrong? It seems to be pretty darn sharp, or atleast a rough edge,  at the fine stone, but when I use the ceramic, it seemed to dull it quite a bit.


 
   Sometimes an edge need to be reprofiled, nothing you did wrong. For example, when I sharpened my sebenza for the first time, it took a while to get past the convex grind they put on it (because they use belts), think of a seed shape, to get to the V grind of my sharpmaker. A little annoying but once I got it sorted it, sharpening and touchups are easy and painless. If I didn't read up on the sebenza edge, I doubt I would have known it was convex and needed to be ground down to a V before I'd notice anything actual sharpening, I would think I was doing it wrong and gone bananas. 
   
  Maybe try a different degree?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> OKay so after trying the lansky system so far, its made me aggrovated. Read directions, found an old dull knife, and gave it a whirl, starting from the begining, set to 20* and started with extra course to ultra fine. And so far my results are disapointing at best. Its not even close to razor sharp, and cant even tear paper, let alone cut. What could i be doing wrong? It seems to be pretty darn sharp, or atleast a rough edge,  at the fine stone, but when I use the ceramic, it seemed to dull it quite a bit.


 
   
  You gotta reprofile it, meaning you have to set a 20 degree edge before you really sharpen the actual cutting edge of it. I think you're just wearing down the edges of the blade... 20 degrees is like kitchen knife thin so you really have to think about it. I do all mine at 30 degrees which still cuts hair. I also have the lansky sapphire somewhere around here, but all my edges are mirror polished as soon as the edge needs any sort of sharpening.
   
  Heres some knife eye-candy for you too


----------



## EmptyTalk

Just received my new Spyderco Manix 2 (lightweight translucent blue scales), and my initial reaction is "holy crap this thing is bigger than I expected."  Doesn't seem too practical as a true EDC knife (one that I would literally carry all the time to the office, little league games, and Red Robin for dinner with the kids), but definitely one that I'll bring when hiking, camping, etc.  Just not the type of knife that I would normally use to open an envelope, cut an orange, or clean my fingernails with lol.
   
  Regardless of size, this thing is awesome.


----------



## Deathdeisel

I guess ill try  a different degree. But still wouldnt it not matter as long as I got the entire blade good with the extra course?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Both of those are amazing knives man.
> 
> Here's whats on my desk currently. You never know when someone is gonna bust in thru the window trying to take my LCD-2's


 
   
  Got the knives in and while I'm very happy with the 710, the 581 build was disappointing. Part of the G10 handle was separated from the steel liner. I've had a few Benchmades and they've all been much better, so I'm exchanging it for a new one. The action on the AXIS assist was very nice though. I'll take pics of both once I get the new one in.
   
  That's a nice collection. I was tempted to go for a Sebenza, but couldn't justify the cost. I've got a few big purchases I need to make in the next few months so one knife costing more than the two I got combined is a little much. Thinking of getting a Spyderco Military at some point down the line.


----------



## grapefruit

To ensure that you've reprofiled the whole edge, drap a line in sharpie across the edge, and dont stop reprofiling with extra coarse until the line is completely gone and you feel the edge folding over on the other side (that's called the burr), but just barely.  Do that on both sides, and when you're finished, move onto the coarse, medium, then fine.  After fine (and ideally extra fine) go onto the strop. Each step requires a steady hand that can maintain an angle.  You might be pushing too hard, that's what I used to do.


----------



## swbf2cheater

My Blue/Orange version will be here next week.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Well I guess the third time is the charm, on the 30* setting I got it shaving sharp. I learned a bit more on this one, use oil more often, is one major thing. I know by no means is the edge perfect, honestly I can tell its barely shaving sharp, but ive spent like 6 hours total on this one knife, time to move on.


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Well I guess the third time is the charm, on the 30* setting I got it shaving sharp. I learned a bit more on this one, use oil more often, is one major thing. I know by no means is the edge perfect, honestly I can tell its barely shaving sharp, but ive spent like 6 hours total on this one knife, time to move on.


 
  that sounds like a textbook case of an unprofiled edge.  if your getting more results with a higher degree setting, it's because your settings are approaching what the factory sharpened the edge at.  If you want to go any lower than 30, you're gonna have to spend a good while grinding your blade down, it's worth it though.  sharp knives are effing awesome.


----------



## Deathdeisel

I have noticed that the lower grit stones, for some reason seem to not be removing that much steel at all. Sharpened a kitchen knife today, and the rough seemed to make no difference, while the medium I could atleast tell i was making a difference. On the kitchen knife on the rough/extra course stones I could never feel a burr, but at medium or finer i could feel a burr.


----------



## mechgamer123

I have quite a few knives, but my favorite so far is a blemished Kershaw Leek I picked up about a year ago at a Portland gun show for $15.
  What do you guys use to sharpen your knives? I have ~10 knives, but I don't have a sharpener :/


----------



## Chris_Himself

My score from BLADE show this weekend split with a couple friends. Strider SMF's mostly. Strider does the best knives because even though I own Chris Reeve stuff, they're too finicky about their warranty and you always have to clean them constantly. The resale prices on secondhand gear are also killer and you can land a $400 knife for 300 all the time.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> My score from BLADE show this weekend split with a couple friends. Strider SMF's mostly. Strider does the best knives because even though I own Chris Reeve stuff, they're too finicky about their warranty and you always have to clean them constantly. The resale prices on secondhand gear are also killer and you can land a $400 knife for 300 all the time.


 
  Ha, I was just thinking to myself "this is an old thread".  Nice to see the OP still around after so long.  That's a nice haul.  Those are a little spendy for me, but still . . . NICE!


----------



## Squeek

I finally broke down and grabbed a Spyderco sharpmaker.  I used it for the first time last night on my Paramilitary 2.  Even though it was my first time sharpening, it got scary sharp.  Tried it out on a kitchen knife as well with less sucess.  I'll watch the DVD and have another go with it over the weekend.
   
  Amazingly engineered piece of kit.  A lot of thought went into the product, that's for sure.


----------



## ahshan06

half serrated Ka-Bar + Hard Sheath anyone?


----------



## swbf2cheater

My first video review, please go easy on me! I was very nervous talking to the camera! Rate and Comment please!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Did pretty well imo, a bit lengthy and at one point there was a few too many ums and uhs. Not being gay or anything, but I really like your voice. Very distinct.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Did pretty well imo, a bit lengthy and at one point there was a few too many ums and uhs. Not being gay or anything, but I really like your voice. Very distinct.


 
   
  Thanks! I'll make sure to be more relaxed on the next vid.  More pics!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Not being gay or anything, but I really like your voice. Very distinct.


 
   
  Does liking someone's voice make you gay? Thanks for the head's up. I must stop listening to male singers then before my gay friends start thinking I'm finally joining them under the rainbow.


----------



## Deathdeisel

negakinu said:


> Does liking someone's voice make you gay? Thanks for the head's up. I must stop listening to male singers then before my gay friends start thinking I'm finally joining them under the rainbow.



 
 Sorry, im used to hanging out with my more immature friends..


----------



## lobotomizer

Pocket = SOG Visionary II

   
   
  Kitchen = Shun Premier 10" Chef Knife


----------



## EmptyTalk

I got a little bonus at work recently, and decided to buy a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian in the non-intimidating light blue color.  Should arrive in a few days.


----------



## Proteus24

Do you guys like my most expensive piece?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

anyone got into Butterfly knives? or the preferred term; Balisongs.
   
  if so, i know there are high quality brandnames like Benchmade, Bradleys(kimura's definitely), etc
   
  but does anyone have any information regarding the "Bear and Son balisongs"?
   
  because i bought a B&S 114B balisong, its around the low price for Bali's like 35$
  while quality ones are around over 90-200 dollars.
   
  but how well is the quality of B&S balisongs for starters?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> anyone got into Butterfly knives? or the preferred term; Balisongs.
> 
> if so, i know there are high quality brandnames like Benchmade, Bradleys(kimura's definitely), etc
> 
> ...


 
   
  Stay away from B&S unless it's their Bear-Song sub-brand. 
   
  I flip a lot of custom balisongs as well as collect other custom folders.
   
http://www.youtube.com/user/LordChrisHimself?feature=guide
   
  If anybody has any Busse, Swamp Rat, or Scrapyard knives, please PM me. I really would like to try one out and I don't want to get raped by the secondary market. In fact, I don't even need to buy it, if I like it, I'll gladly pay the rape-price no problem.


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ cool video.  For some reason I envisioned you as a 50+ year old backcountry outdoorsman type with semi-gray hair, a scruffy beard, a fishing hat, and lots of camo.  lol.
   
  awesome collection of knives.  Do you have a flashlight review video online somewhere?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> ^ cool video.  For some reason I envisioned you as a 50+ year old backcountry outdoorsman type with semi-gray hair, a scruffy beard, a fishing hat, and lots of camo.  lol.
> 
> awesome collection of knives.  Do you have a flashlight review video online somewhere?


 
   
  Nope, asian kid with dangerous toys lol.
   
  Um no I don't really review flashlights, I just buy Surefire everything just because I don't like to fidget with whatever is the latest and greatest stuff. I just buy whatever works


----------



## swbf2cheater

Chris....Gangstah! 
   
  btw, I saw one of your videos recently and noticed your LCD2 looks super flat in the earpads, are those just so heavily used the pads no longer angle, or are they different from the stock pads Audeze provides?  They look so slim on your head bro!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqkh3flzBj0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Chris....Gangstah!
> 
> btw, I saw one of your videos recently and noticed your LCD2 looks super flat in the earpads, are those just so heavily used the pads no longer angle, or are they different from the stock pads Audeze provides?  They look so slim on your head bro!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqkh3flzBj0&feature=relmfu


 
   
  Nah they angle alright. They're actually kind of slip, they look like massive headphones but the wood is only like 1/2" thick, almost useless to even be made out of wood at that point LOL.
   
  Um I just wear them for a really long time and thats what they look like on my head haha


----------



## EmptyTalk

^  Asian kid with dangerous and EXPENSIVE toys lol.
   
  I am so jelly.  Just can't compete with the Sebenza.  Or the LCD2.  So jelly.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> ^  Asian kid with dangerous and EXPENSIVE toys lol.
> 
> I am so jelly.  Just can't compete with the Sebenza.  Or the LCD2.  So jelly.


 
   
  I never have more than one or two expensive pieces at a time. The nature of the knife hobby is very liquid when it comes to money, I could easily dump 3k and get it all right back the very next week if I pleased. I'm not rich lol it took like 8 months of nose to the grindstone cable work to be able to afford some of that.

 The LCD-2 was just trading in some of my headphones I've had since 2008


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ Whether or not you (or we) are rich is beside the point.  Don't misunderstand me, I don't hate rich people and I wish everyone could be as rich as they need in this lifetime.  Regardless, still super jelly of your gear!
   
  Will be looking at your cable website and reviews when I have some time, too.  Just to make myself more jelly lol.


----------



## 129207




----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Stay away from B&S unless it's their Bear-Song sub-brand.
> 
> I flip a lot of custom balisongs as well as collect other custom folders.
> 
> ...


 
   


 Any explanation why?
  besides i hear that B&S knives are better-than-average for Cheap Balisongs in its range.
   
  so any recommendations to any other Starter knives around the 20-40$ range?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Any explanation why?
> besides i hear that B&S knives are better-than-average for Cheap Balisongs in its range.
> 
> so any recommendations to any other Starter knives around the 20-40$ range?


 
   
  Just see if you can make the stretch to get a Kimura, Bear and Sons has a new one called the B400 that just came out that I bought today


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Just see if you can make the stretch to get a Kimura, Bear and Sons has a new one called the B400 that just came out that I bought today


 

 i ordered a B&S 114B from bladeplay...
  i am yet to see how long it'd last before i make a step up into collecting balisongs.
  but a step up, I really know that if i do, im seeking at some Bradley butterflies. since everyone talks about the affordability of their Kimura line.
   
  I also didnt want to start my interest with a crappy Chinese balisong, i dont want a Chinese-made balisong at all...
  but i really want to get a legit Philippine balisong.. i just wonder if it'd be okay to have some relatives give one to me from there..


----------



## PinoyPogiman

is it possible for Folding knives/ Spring assist knives to actually close on someones hand?......


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> is it possible for Folding knives/ Spring assist knives to actually close on someones hand?......


 
   
  Yes.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> is it possible for Folding knives/ Spring assist knives to actually close on someones hand?......


 
   
  No. A lock is a lock, you'd have to count on the lock failing to get hurt. If you go with a good brand, they won't fail unless you're doing something grossly wrong.
   
  Assisted openers release torsion bar tension to help kick the blade out, it's harder to close than a traditional manual folder because you're storing kinetic energy when you're closing the knife manually.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> No. A lock is a lock, you'd have to count on the lock failing to get hurt. If you go with a good brand, they won't fail unless you're doing something grossly wrong.
> 
> Assisted openers release torsion bar tension to help kick the blade out, it's harder to close than a traditional manual folder because you're storing kinetic energy when you're closing the knife manually.


 

 then i suppose those Cold Steel knives must really be good... with all the actual tests they've done to try to break/ override the lock.
   
  but another question:
  would you consider a Butterfly knife as a good choice for some work.
  in this case: is 440C steel good for doing cutting like what?
  and how much work would i be doing to the knife to start resharpening


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> then i suppose those Cold Steel knives must really be good... with all the actual tests they've done to try to break/ override the lock.
> 
> but another question:
> would you consider a Butterfly knife as a good choice for some work.
> ...


 
   
   
  Cold steel is one of the most unethical conglomerates in the knife business. Their tri-ad lock is very legit though and thats all thanks to renowned custom knife maker, Andrew Demko who makes a gorgeous piece, not due to any true ingenuity from CS.
   
  1. Yes, it's maintenance free. I use a balisong for cable work in place of a wire cutter/dike sometimes.
  2. I don't get hung up on blade steels too much, 440C is very proven and really no steel is good steel unless the blade geometry and heat treat is right. For example *Bark River Knife and Tool* build really tough fixed blades with a convex (domed) blade geometry out of A2 (common tool steel) but with superior heat treat and edge/blade grinds, their knives can stand toe to toe with the good steels and due to their overwhelmingly good fit and finish, rival many customs for the money as well. I recently discovered that brand.
  3. If you buy a Benchmade, Spyderco, or other known maker, they resharpen for free + the cost of shipping. It takes about a week to two weeks, but usually they refinish the knife for you as well. Decent knife sharpening equipment is around $30 and is easy to learn on, but for me I have multiple knives anyway plus my equipment doesn't allow me to put a better edge on than the factory. You'd need waterstones and lots of time to do that.


----------



## devgru

I carried A2 blades in Service and it held an edge as well as anything I've used, but I couldn't tell you who made it. In demo we used CuBe which is a really interesting blade in a lot of ways, but obviously can't hold an edge. A very specific tool. Our flyers carry Ti now.


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Cold steel is one of the most unethical conglomerates in the knife business. Their tri-ad lock is very legit though and thats all thanks to renowned custom knife maker, Andrew Demko who makes a gorgeous piece, not due to any true ingenuity from CS.
> 
> 1. Yes, it's maintenance free. I use a balisong for cable work in place of a wire cutter/dike sometimes.
> 2. I don't get hung up on blade steels too much, 440C is very proven and really no steel is good steel unless the blade geometry and heat treat is right. For example *Bark River Knife and Tool* build really tough fixed blades with a convex (domed) blade geometry out of A2 (common tool steel) but with superior heat treat and edge/blade grinds, their knives can stand toe to toe with the good steels and due to their overwhelmingly good fit and finish, rival many customs for the money as well. I recently discovered that brand.
> 3. If you buy a Benchmade, Spyderco, or other known maker, they resharpen for free + the cost of shipping. It takes about a week to two weeks, but usually they refinish the knife for you as well. Decent knife sharpening equipment is around $30 and is easy to learn on, but for me I have multiple knives anyway plus my equipment doesn't allow me to put a better edge on than the factory. You'd need waterstones and lots of time to do that.


 
   
   
  Chris, how old are your sons?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





devgru said:


> Chris, how old are your sons?


 
   
  If it's because of the catalog, I'm actually 23 and I ride BMX. It's great exercise because you're huffing and puffing to keep up with the guys on the bigger bikes. Try doing 10 miles on one of those and tell me you're not tired LOL. They're also really durable and low maintenance for what they are.

 That question made my day


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If it's because of the catalog, I'm actually 23 and I ride BMX. It's great exercise because you're huffing and puffing to keep up with the guys on the bigger bikes. Try doing 10 miles on one of those and tell me you're not tired LOL. They're also really durable and low maintenance for what they are.
> 
> That question made my day


 
  Hahaha, my 8yo has a couple Felts and rides skatepark. Yup, the DansComp.


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If it's because of the catalog, I'm actually 23 and I ride BMX. It's great exercise because you're huffing and puffing to keep up with the guys on the bigger bikes. Try doing 10 miles on one of those and tell me you're not tired LOL. They're also really durable and low maintenance for what they are.
> 
> That question made my day


 
  I was a roadie and track cyclist in my teens/20s. I had the Kilo track record in Kenosha for a time. Yeah, I can't imagine what your VO2 has to be to push a 9T rear freewheel on a hill climb.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Skatepark-Fi = where's the thread?  I'm down for that, but I usually try to kick the BMX riders out of the skatepark because their pegs ruin the coping for skateboarders.  Sorry for threadcrapping.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Skatepark-Fi = where's the thread?  I'm down for that, but I usually try to kick the BMX riders out of the skatepark because their pegs ruin the coping for skateboarders.  Sorry for threadcrapping.


 
   
  No thats totally fair, but it's only really in theory, if you're landing rough on that coping, chances are you aren't getting much grinding done anyway.
   
  Anyway, here's my ride!


----------



## jfindon

First knife purchase in over a year.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> First knife purchase in over a year.


 

 Thats a Framelock isnt it?
  if i were to get me a folder someday or a Spring assist, id rather get me a Liner Lock instead IMO.
  or one of Cold Steel's Triad lock.. since it seems to be proven at best


----------



## jfindon

Yep.  A ZT frame lock isn't going to fail so it doesn't much matter.  I like frame locks because they usually have more metal contact and I don't have to worry about junk getting stuck between the lock and the frame.  I've read stories where soldiers had to stop using certain knives because sand or mud got stuck in there and they couldn't close the knife. Plus there is a bit more added pressure on the lock itself with frame locks, meaning your hand holds it in place a bit.  Bottom line is they're about equal in strength and as long as it's from a reputable manufacturer it's not going to give you problems (barring any manufacturing flaws).


----------



## roadcykler

I bought one of these a couple of months ago and it's probably the coolest knife I've ever owned. Problem is, it's quite different than the Spyderco I normally carry so it sits on my desk, uncarried. Anybody want to buy it?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I bought one of these a couple of months ago and it's probably the coolest knife I've ever owned. Problem is, it's quite different than the Spyderco I normally carry so it sits on my desk, uncarried. Anybody want to buy it?


 

 neat, its got M1911 Diamondback pistol grips on it


----------



## jfindon

One more of my 0560:


----------



## mongol

Grabbed the Spyderco Techno yesterday


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## 129207

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
   
  Gorgeous Omega... Too rich for my blood tho'. I settled for a Christopher Ward C60 trident.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Gorgeous Omega... Too rich for my blood tho'. I settled for a Christopher Ward C60 trident.


 
   
  A customer spoke to me on the phone for like 45 minutes about cables which then turned into watch talk where I recommended that exact model. I actually highly recommend the C. Ward Trident. it's about 75% of the Omega for about 1/3 what my watch is worth. If you want to catch up to the Omega in looks (I would have went Seiko if it weren't for how nice the bracelet feels) I would wear that Trident on leather. Since you have a black one you can essentially pick your favorite leather and roll with an insanely classy look which will turn heads from all the Rolex owners. I actually didn't pay too much for my watch, 1100 for yesteryears model compared to 3k for the new ones, before retail markup?! Helluva bargain to me.
   
  Anyway check out how close you can get 
   
  My watch on leather

   
   
  Your watch on leather

   
  Leather is damn sexy yo. And uhh watches are relatively cheap to what some of these guys spend on audio... I think watches keep me happier than headphones too.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
  What model of Balisong is that?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> What model of Balisong is that?


 
   
  29 Knives. It's a custom by Christopher Olofson. Tanto blade of S30V with burled ash handles.
http://www.edcknives.com/brands/29-Knives.html
   
   

   
  I like balisongs because they're very reliable as knives. They're fun to play with as toys, but when it gets down to it.. they're relatively low maintenance knives that are tough and look cool


----------



## Subsequence

I use this one since leathermans either rust or snap in half, maybe i'm just unlucky?

  It's a Spirit II


----------



## Empire1

chris_himself said:


> is anyone into knives? nothing is manlier than a knife collection... except for illegal fireworks and guns.
> 
> 
> i recently started getting into folding knives, i have an SOG Flash II and just won a kershaw leek off of ebay. these two knives are the closest things to a legal switchblade. depending on your state/city, youll actually be able to carry it on your persons all day. i know i do, ive been pulled over with some friends and ive said "im carrying a knife which im allowed to carry by the state" and he looked at it and gave my friend his well deserved speeding ticket. its clipped onto my pocket all day and i dont even notice it until i need it.
> ...




I don't have a collection, but I do own a very fine Emerson CQC-15.
The blade goes through metal like butter


----------



## Deathdeisel

Ugh kind of regretting the lansky sharpener atm...Sharpened my fixed blade of 404a steel, thought I got it good, was able to shave arm/leg hair easy enough. I found it odd during sharpening that one side required much more work to get the angle set on the blade, but I used the permanant marker method, and it took it all off. 
   
  Either way, the other day I went to cut a rubber hose at work, and now its dull as piss on one side, and what feels relatively sharp on the other. Not sharp enough to shave though. Im assuming the manufactuer used two different angles on the blade sides?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Ugh kind of regretting the lansky sharpener atm...Sharpened my fixed blade of 404a steel, thought I got it good, was able to shave arm/leg hair easy enough. I found it odd during sharpening that one side required much more work to get the angle set on the blade, but I used the permanant marker method, and it took it all off.
> 
> Either way, the other day I went to cut a rubber hose at work, and now its dull as piss on one side, and what feels relatively sharp on the other. Not sharp enough to shave though. Im assuming the manufactuer used two different angles on the blade sides?


 

 Lol I use a lansky too.
   
  Try using just the medium stone, and instead of pushing pull. It prevents any rolling of the edge. As you're finishing up gradually move to less pressure and give each side a "wipe" just to clear any burrs that may form.
   
  polished edges yo


----------



## PinoyPogiman

is there a Problem in using Pullthru sharpeners?
   
  i have a chinese water stone thats idk how old.. but my Mom tells me to use it instead of buying a sharpener. only because we have it.
   
   
   
  But are Stones better than Pullthru Sharpeners?
  and whats the Problem with Pullthru sharpeners?
   
   
  because i wanna keep my kitchen knives sharp, and my Balisongs Sharper


----------



## Deathdeisel

chris_himself said:


> Lol I use a lansky too.
> 
> Try using just the medium stone, and instead of pushing pull. It prevents any rolling of the edge. As you're finishing up gradually move to less pressure and give each side a "wipe" just to clear any burrs that may form.
> 
> polished edges yo




My blades look the same when sharpened, polished and clean, but they perform poorly. And yeah i know the more passes to lighten up on pressure.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> 29 Knives. It's a custom by Christopher Olofson. Tanto blade of S30V with burled ash handles.
> http://www.edcknives.com/brands/29-Knives.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have like 4 but they are all very cheep ones, still very sharp but very cheep. I use them so often*idle hands* that they tend to break. I was going to buy a bench made one...but I have a very hard time dropping $350 on a knife that sole use will be a  plaything. I new regret asking you where you bought that knife as I now want to spend nearly 700$ on the Kris balisong.


----------



## NOMBEDES

BENCHMADE is the best production knife made in the US.  (do not buy the Chinese models)   There are many/many custom knife makers in the US.  My favorite is not expensive.  The Benchmade Griptillion. (full size)


----------



## WhiteCrow

yeah I think ima start saving for a bench made. Those custom 29 knifes are really nice but far to rich for my blood.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





nombedes said:


> BENCHMADE is the best production knife made in the US.  (do not buy the Chinese models)   There are many/many custom knife makers in the US.  My favorite is not expensive.  The Benchmade Griptillion. (full size)


 
  Wrong.  There are plenty of others that are equal or better than Benchmade.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Wrong.  There are plenty of others that are equal or better than Benchmade.


 
   

 They are few and far between. I think for people who like looking at knives they're also very good too. Kershaw fails at delivering product on time so I don't like them.
   
  I think Benchmade is a taste neutral, well rounded knife.


----------



## sofastreamer

i always grab a spyderco over a benchmade. i liked the rift, but it was far too heavy as edc. with the endura i get similar blade length on less than half the weight. the new benchmade (forgot name) from same designer as the rift looks also great. after years of knife carrying, i stopped on the expencive models and wear swiss pocket knifes. much more sheeple friendly here in germany and almost as usable as lets say a sebenza.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i always grab a spyderco over a benchmade. i liked the rift, but it was far too heavy as edc. with the endura i get similar blade length on less than half the weight. the new benchmade (forgot name) from same designer as the rift looks also great. after years of knife carrying, i stopped on the expencive models and wear swiss pocket knifes. much more sheeple friendly here in germany and almost as usable as lets say a sebenza.


 
   
  Spyderco builds a superior knife to Benchmade for the money, but that wasn't always the case.

 I always regarded them as weird and ugly looking but the public opinion of them changed over the years I guess.


----------



## sofastreamer

maybe ugly looking, but bladeshape and grind of most spydercos is superior for general cutting tasks. for example i love benchmade 940, but food prep is a torture compared to a delica.


----------



## WhiteCrow

anyone have any experiance with Bear & Son knives? I found this http://www.bladeops.com/Bear-Son-Cocobola-Butterfly-Knife-5-CB17-p/bcb17.htm and it looks nice. But I have never even heard of the brand name...then again thats not saying a lot as I have never heard of 29 and they seem to make great knives.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> anyone have any experiance with Bear & Son knives? I found this http://www.bladeops.com/Bear-Son-Cocobola-Butterfly-Knife-5-CB17-p/bcb17.htm and it looks nice. But I have never even heard of the brand name...then again thats not saying a lot as I have never heard of 29 and they seem to make great knives.


 

 i own a Bear and Son 114B as my first starter Butterfly knife, and B&S officially does recommend it as a good starter knife, or beginners balisong.
   
  I like it so far, Till i get me a nicer knife. whether im getting a Legit Pinoysteel.com FHM knife, or a Bradley Kimura. to upgrade.
  I've had the knife for quite some time, i think 2 Months so far and its not broken yet. The pin construction is still intact and makes the knife last longer.
  Only had to sharpen it 2 times, To test my Freehand sharpening water-stone that i've been practicing with my family kitchen knives.
  its a good buy for 35$. and a DECENT flipper, i use it as a Utility Knife. and a *potential* self-defense knife but, Virginia Beach is still considered one of the  Safest cities.. so i wont have to worry TOO much..
   
  Though, im not sure of their pricier models, that are 50$ and up. im sure they might be better than their 113 and 114 models.
  But i can tell you, their Warranty Info about Balisongs is a bit Dodgy..
   
  i recommend it, least its made in the USA unlike buying any sorta CCC


----------



## WhiteCrow

yeah my balisongs are cheep flippers as well. I was looking for something rugged and that's why benchmade seemed good to me. They are simple, rugged, and have a great warranty. the B&S does look good however.
   
  I think I'm in love.....
 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=315

 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=318

 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=243

 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=253

 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=222

 http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=223


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> yeah my balisongs are cheep flippers as well. I was looking for something rugged and that's why benchmade seemed good to me. They are simple, rugged, and have a great warranty. the B&S does look good however.
> 
> I think I'm in love.....
> http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=315
> ...


 

 oh yes, im thinking of getting me one of their Weehawk blade, Silver Handle/ Black Grip balisongs.
  Thats one of those Classic looking Balisongs
   
  yea, Pinoysteel, a great place to find legitimate FHM bali's when i first loaded the site. It was love at first sight


----------



## WhiteCrow

The problem I have with them is that they are very rough looking knifes and I saw no warranty.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The problem I have with them is that they are very rough looking knifes and I saw no warranty.


 

 The problem with B&S knives or FHM knives?
   
  FHM knives ARE handcrafted unlike in America or China.
  as America has MUCH cleaner and more proficient ways of making Balisongs. and better materials indeed.
  FHM knives are handcrafted. real sweat and blood. and alot of Elbow grease.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yeah the FHM knives.They look cool yes, but rather flimsy for the price. well they LOOK flimsy, I cannot say for sure as I have never used one.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yeah the FHM knives.They look cool yes, but rather flimsy for the price. well they LOOK flimsy, I cannot say for sure as I have never used one.


 

 sorry for the late reply, Well. i've never held a FHM balisong either..
  but i do plan to when i get more involved with my new interest.
   
  But i can predict they are indeed better quality than Chinese Charming Cheapo's
   
  as most philippine-made products are known to be Good quality for a low price


----------



## Chris_Himself

Some ATCF's I own.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Folding Pocket Comb, or Switchcomb, or Combblade, Stiletto Comb, whatever you call it.
  Awesome novelty item i got it for 2 Dollars at a Beachside store


----------



## PinoyPogiman

i've been practicing my Freehand sharpening with a water stone with my Kitchen knives, and been sharpening my Relatives kitchen knives with their waterstone, which is pretty old.
  but their stone is at a Finer grit than mine.
   
  so i suppose i kinda got the whole sharpening thing mastered, i just need to learn how to either scrape away or Fix a large Dent on the Blade.. because a large nick like that isnt good for cutting.


----------



## TheEvilNarwhal

I have a Ka-Bar Becker BK2. The thing is a beast.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





theevilnarwhal said:


> I have a Ka-Bar Becker BK2. The thing is a beast.


 
   
  Love my original Ka-Bar.


----------



## au5t3n5

Sometimes I play Jenga with my 4x Balisongs. I think I need more...


----------



## WhiteCrow

lol nice, what brand?


----------



## Whippler

Ah there's knife people here too .
  For everyday carry i got my *Victorinox Swiss Tool X*, imo most heavy duty multitool out there. only thing i don't like in Victorinox are their knife blades. Also the handle, when using the knife on this is so square, pretty much the only downside. So i tend to have knife on me.
  Iv had couple Leatherman multitools, ain't as good as the swiss tool imo.
   
  So on to the knives
*Benchmade Gravitator* with wharncliff blade, its gorgeus love it. Keep it sometimes with me.
*Benchmade 53 Bali-Song*. I'm not into balisongs and all that flipping. I like the looks on this one togh, more like a real tool knife.
*TOPS MX4 Punisher*, From the Punisher movies. Its huge and really heavy. I don't like the micarta handle tough. Wonder if i could get G10 scales for it. Love the material on my Benchmades.
*Lapinpuukko *(finnish knife maker) model Nylkypuukko. My best knife for all around. if i know im going to need i knife, i grab this with me.
  Blade length 97mm, induction hardened carbon steel blade. Blades edge @ 63hrc. Bought it while i was in the army.
   

   
   
  I would love to get CRKT Pharaoh tough. Too bad i did some audio gear purchases recently, damn head-fi.


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





subsequence said:


> I use this one since leathermans either rust or snap in half, maybe i'm just unlucky?
> .
> .
> .
> It's a Spirit II


 
   
   
  Yeah I have snapped my Leathermans. Haven't had rusting tough. Love my swiss tool x 
 ​ ​


----------



## Monkee

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> is there a Problem in using Pullthru sharpeners?
> 
> because i wanna keep my kitchen knives sharp, and my Balisongs Sharper


 
   
  Pull-through sharpeners won't do anything for your blades other than keep them fairly blunt - in fact, as an ex-chef I can say that every knife I've ever seen sharpened on a pull through was blunter than the worst sharpening effort of first-timers on whetstones, wetstones or even drystones. Pull-through sharpening gives a 50/50 bevel, and many knives are sharpened for handedness either to single bevel or 30/70 (right-handed). Less commonly found are 20/80 etc (and 80/20, 70/30), while no-one really bothers with 60/40 as it's not worth losing the benefits of an ambidextrous knife for what amounts to very little benefit for someone who prefers a handed knife (ie. won't buy it anyway).
   
  If you care at all for your knives, sharpen them using stones. It's more effort to keep up a truly sharp blade, but there's a lot of metal on a knife to lose over time. 
   
  Remember: always practise sharpening your best knives last - practise creating an edge in soft steel, maintaining an edge in medium steel and then and only then, refining a blad of hard (high-carbon) steel.
   
  PS. Through-pulling on a HC knife is likely to blunt the rollers/plates and/or chip the knife from shearing forces. It's a bad idea if you have anything at all from JapaneseChefsKnives (JCK) or their other knife shop to take it anywhere near a through-pull. Put it in the bin and sit down with your mom to watch lessons on sharpening from youtube/vimeo.
   
  Didn't intend to write this much - got all up in arms :/


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





monkee said:


> Pull-through sharpeners won't do anything for your blades other than keep them fairly blunt - in fact, as an ex-chef I can say that every knife I've ever seen sharpened on a pull through was blunter than the worst sharpening effort of first-timers on whetstones, wetstones or even drystones. Pull-through sharpening gives a 50/50 bevel, and many knives are sharpened for handedness either to single bevel or 30/70 (right-handed). Less commonly found are 20/80 etc (and 80/20, 70/30), while no-one really bothers with 60/40 as it's not worth losing the benefits of an ambidextrous knife for what amounts to very little benefit for someone who prefers a handed knife (ie. won't buy it anyway).
> 
> If you care at all for your knives, sharpen them using stones. It's more effort to keep up a truly sharp blade, but there's a lot of metal on a knife to lose over time.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks, i never got me a Pullthru since i hear that MOST pullthru's really Shave off more metal with the Carbide side than the course side of a stone.
  I always had a Whetstone thats REALLY old, my Mom told me to use it so i did.
   
  Took a bit of awhile till i got the hang of it.
  I pretty much Semi-Mastered the Stone sharpener
   
  i always sharpen my family's knives, since i heard they usually go to my uncle who uses his Electric Sharpener
  they had a stone in a higer grit than mine, and My results were better!


----------



## WhiteCrow

I really cant believe I havent posted these before.
 My throwing knives!

  and a hand made skining knife me and my dad made, the handle I still need to varnish is made of purple heart. it is also made from 440 steel and buffed to hell until it shone like the sun.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Terzuola ATCF tanto w/ blood groove on titanium bolstered carbon fiber handles
  Tom Mayo Covert in 6K Stellite
  Old school Terzuola ATCF spear point downswept blade (one of my favorites)


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> thanks, i never got me a Pullthru since i hear that MOST pullthru's really Shave off more metal with the Carbide side than the course side of a stone.
> I always had a Whetstone thats REALLY old, my Mom told me to use it so i did.
> 
> Took a bit of awhile till i got the hang of it.
> ...


 

 I recently scored a ten inch Sabatier professional, carbon steel, not the pretty stainless you see today.  I cleaned off the surface rust and worked the edge down with medium and fine diamond hones, and finished off with a Fiskars ceramic pull-thru.  The edge is even, smooth, and I can now peel off slices of single sheets of paper.  It works for me.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> yeah my balisongs are cheep flippers as well. I was looking for something rugged and that's why benchmade seemed good to me. They are simple, rugged, and have a great warranty. the B&S does look good however.
> 
> I think I'm in love.....
> http://pinoysteel.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90_91&product_id=315
> ...


 
   
  I have a rather large Balisong collection, to include four phillipine made balis from the Batangas region.  The Batangas region is where most handmade balis in the pi are made.  The blades are usually made from tempered carbon steel (old car leaf springs), mainly this is bcause the steel is already tempered and doesnt need to be heat treated.  One thing that must be understood about traditional balis is they dont have bushings (only the modern ones do) so they are very stiff when you get them and recquire a signifigant break in period.   Grind lines are usually slightly off since the are done be stock removal and then shaped and sharpened using hand tools.  In practical use the cnc made ones from spyderco, benchmade, microtech, bear&sons and BS are superior.  I have several models of modern ones  the Bradley made kimuras (which are made by benchmade) flip well but are a bit on the healy side.  My favorite is the original tachyon from microtech.  I am very pleased they are rereleasing it in a larger blade pattern.  I also am intrigued by protechs new bali using the same blade profile as its godfather automatic.  I have been trying for several years to get my hands on a Coldsteel arcangel but it was only produced for a short time and they are rare.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I have like 4 but they are all very cheep ones, still very sharp but very cheep. I use them so often*idle hands* that they tend to break. I was going to buy a bench made one...but I have a very hard time dropping $350 on a knife that sole use will be a  plaything. I new regret asking you where you bought that knife as I now want to spend nearly 700$ on the Kris balisong.


 
  Try a bradley kimura or a bear tac balis.  They can be got for $90 and flip well.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## William007

Does anybody know a good spring assisted knife? (<$100)


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





william007 said:


> Does anybody know a good spring assisted knife? (<$100)


 
  I don't know what it costs now but my Benchmade 585 was just about $100 when I bought it 5-6 years ago.  It's been a great EDC.  Other than some lint in the nooks and crannies it still looks like new.


----------



## loxxrider

I've had 3 SOG Flash IIs now. I always lose them, but they are great knives. Gotta love the assisted opening. I am interested in something else this time around though... just for fun I guess. I now have conceal carry license, so I can get a little more exotic or go with a nice fixed-blade.
   
  I am also into straight razors... not exactly a knife, but pretty similar. I appreciate the craftsmanship put into something like a good Thiers-Issard blade. I'll get a picture and post when I get a chance.


----------



## The Larch

Gerber venture is nice


----------



## The Larch

Quote: 





william007 said:


> Does anybody know a good spring assisted knife? (<$100)


 
  Gerber venture


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> I've had 3 SOG Flash IIs now. I always lose them, but they are great knives. Gotta love the assisted opening. I am interested in something else this time around though... just for fun I guess. I now have conceal carry license, so I can get a little more exotic or go with a nice fixed-blade.
> 
> I am also into straight razors... not exactly a knife, but pretty similar. I appreciate the craftsmanship put into something like a good Thiers-Issard blade. I'll get a picture and post when I get a chance.


 
   
  Visit the thread:

 Shaving, gents


----------



## loxxrider

Oh nice, I didn't know there was a thread for that. I'll stop in, thanks


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Fossil BQ9165, Elite Force M1911a1 Airsoft Blowback pistol, and Bear and Son 114B Balisong.
   
  that Balisong is lasting me more than a year, which is great!
  after some heavy-to-moderate flipping its still intact and strong


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Jaguar Balisongs are nice too considered by youtube: Cutlerylover and recommended as a great budget Balisong.
   
  but unfortunately Jaguar's are getting rare, as opposed to the Serrated jag.. because not too many people like serrated's


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 

 Stop it Chris. I cant be any more jelly than I already am.


----------



## tool462

The cable biz must be treating you well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Too bad you couldn't invest in a better phone to go with all that stuff


----------



## Chris_Himself

tool462 said:


> The cable biz must be treating you well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's like $1200.. thats nothing. I don't drive, I use public transportation, and prior to cables I sorta lived off my girlfriend at the time... sooooo yeah LOL.
   
  I was on the way to a knife show in the south bay area that weekend, and "cash is king" so if you don't have cash, you ain't buying it!
   
  Here's some more stuff alongside the chain I wear.


----------



## Ra97oR

Got myself my first proper knife, a cheap and useable Byrd Crow plain edge. Love the G-10 grip and the opening speed. It seems a lot faster than my friend's slippery assisted Benchmade. Plenty of cables and boxes awaits it, along with my kitchen.


----------



## Dragunov-21

Those are good knives - I EDC one.


----------



## Stitch

Geez is this thread still going? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I got myself a piece from Blind Horse Knives a few months ago. 
  The woodcrafter made for the canteenshop.
  Always wanted a full scandi blade and im verry happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Really love this knife, holds and works great. The scales are a real winner and the grind works perfect in the woods.
  Its already taking the place of my ESEE-4 as my favorite workhorse.
  Gonna force a patina on it sooner or later, i dont have a lot of time to play it as of late an forgot to wipe it with tufcloth....... Rust al over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nothing that some WD40, abrassive pads and a bit of elbow grease couldnt handle but still.


----------



## milligan

I really love Benchmade knives.  I have three of their models, the Barrage AXIS-ASSIST (big version), Mini-Pika II (i know, probably their worst model, but it makes a good beater for $20), and the NimCub II.  I also have a Ka-Bar Becker Campanion, and a Leatherman Skeletool CX. (so much 154CM, I know, I should try new steels.)  I really want to get a Spyderco folder.  One thing I can say is that I recommend VERY highly the Becker, and the NimCub II.  They are both great values and great knives.  And they both have great sheaths that come with them.  I also love my Spyderco Sharpmaker (I was never that great at doing it the real way.)


----------



## milligan

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Got myself my first proper knife, a cheap and useable Byrd Crow plain edge. Love the G-10 grip and the opening speed. It seems a lot faster than my friend's slippery assisted Benchmade. Plenty of cables and boxes awaits it, along with my kitchen.


 
  One thing:  be careful using it in the kitchen.  Make sure to oil it after each use, and make sure no gunk gets stuck in the mechanism or you might have some serious rust issues.  Kitchen knives are usually made with VERY stain-resistant steels, and 8CR13MoV is not one of them, but with proper care, it can still be used.
  Edit: The reason you have to be more careful is that many foods are slightly acidic which can rust the crap out of your knives.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





stitch said:


> I got myself a piece from Blind Horse Knives a few months ago.
> The woodcrafter made for the canteenshop.
> Always wanted a full scandi blade and im verry happy


 
   
  Oh that's nice. I've got a few of theirs on my wishlist now... Had never heard of them before, but am glad to have.


----------



## lumberjake

How cool. Just found this thread and its odd because I wondered how many guys like me are into headphones/music listening and knives. Its real late so I won't be adding photos but my small collection so far is: Folders- Spyderco Military Black G10 w/ S30V, Spyderco LumTanto grey G10 scales VG10, TOPS Thunder Hawke (by Fox Italy) Ti frame lock with Bohler N690Co, Benchmade LFTi (Lum design) Ti framelock with awesome M4 steel and lastly a Fox folding Karambit w/ Bohler N690.
  Fixed- TOPS Border Crossing 154cm, Beautiful Randal King Desert Enforcer tanto w/ S30V and my favorite, a ScrapYard 711 w/ Sr101.
  I'm really looking forward to getting my Spyderco Street Beat! Hoping to make it my first fixed EDC. 
  Good night.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Screw sissy combat knives. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9SCFMoA8n8

Nothing says GTF away from my stuff quite like this knife. (ignore the kind of obnoxious girl. I wanted to link a picture, but all of the pics online made the knife less sinister  )


----------



## liamstrain

I like Shun knives... my favorite Santoku and utility knife on my chopping block are Shun classics. Not sure I would ever have use for that particular profile.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





milligan said:


> I really love Benchmade knives.  I have three of their models, the Barrage AXIS-ASSIST (big version), Mini-Pika II (i know, probably their worst model, but it makes a good beater for $20), and the NimCub II.  I also have a Ka-Bar Becker Campanion, and a Leatherman Skeletool CX. (so much 154CM, I know, I should try new steels.)  I really want to get a Spyderco folder.  One thing I can say is that I recommend VERY highly the Becker, and the NimCub II.  They are both great values and great knives.  And they both have great sheaths that come with them.  I also love my Spyderco Sharpmaker (I was never that great at doing it the real way.)


 
  I have a mini-barrage, and I'm quite fond of it. It's perfect for an EDC knife, although it terrifies me to think of losing such a nice knife. It's sturdy, sharp, quick, and not too obnoxious looking to have in my pocket as I'm out and about. It's good to have a knife you can use to open a letter without getting the cops called on you or scaring some little old lady.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> I have a mini-barrage, and I'm quite fond of it. It's perfect for an EDC knife, although it terrifies me to think of losing such a nice knife. It's sturdy, sharp, quick, and not too obnoxious looking to have in my pocket as I'm out and about. It's good to have a knife you can use to open a letter without getting the cops called on you or scaring some little old lady.


 

 I'm glad I live in a smaller town with a lot of hunters. carrying a 5-8inch knife is a normal thing. BALI-SONG YEAHA!!!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

liamstrain said:


> I like Shun knives... my favorite Santoku and utility knife on my chopping block are Shun classics. Not sure I would ever have use for that particular profile.




You would be very surprised.

Disclaimer: I have very big hands, so that handle was designed for me.

If you cook with meat, then I am sure you have encountered some times where there is a crap ton of fat or tendon on the meat that makes for an unpleasant meal. With that curve in the blade, it is super easy to just draw your blade and cut through all of the parts that the idiot butcher left behind. 

I also like to get really think slices of meat to wrap rice in. Then I roll it around on a Japanese wood grill to make a sort of inside out sushi. 

In short, any time you want to work with meat, this knife makes it soooo freaking easy.


----------



## mongol

maverickmonk said:


> I have a mini-barrage, and I'm quite fond of it. It's perfect for an EDC knife, although it terrifies me to think of losing such a nice knife. It's sturdy, sharp, quick, and not too obnoxious looking to have in my pocket as I'm out and about. It's good to have a knife you can use to open a letter without getting the cops called on you or scaring some little old lady.




Nice knife with a nice thwack sound upon opening. But would think twice about opening it in public, even just two-handed. The sheeple, for the most part, are scared of knives like this.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## ChrisSC

I like a good blade, but don't get to wear them often enough (unfortunately my workdays find me in a suit and tie- yep, can't bring a blade to work).  On the weekends I like to keep one handy- they're great for slicing apples, shaving, and warding off British imperialism.


----------



## micrors4

I always carry around at least a small knife even when I am at work because I have just always had one on me from when I was in the boy scouts.  http://dx.com/p/cool-folding-credit-card-style-safety-knife-black-145623     This is an awesome knife and insanely sharp but fits in a wallet and has saved my ass several times not to mention they are cheap enough to buy several of them.


----------



## sowilde

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
   
  mmm.... Chris Reeve and a Jens [size=small]ANSØ? Sir.. I appreciate your taste in blades.[/size]
   
  [size=small]What is that top one? It almost looks like a modded DDR3[/size]


----------



## JCYC5

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
   
  Very nice Chris!
   
  Here's all of my "Get the job done with no frills"...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





jcyc5 said:


> Very nice Chris!
> 
> Here's all of my "Get the job done with no frills"...


 
  Im gunna guess a hipoint 9mm, and Zero Tolerance ummm something. Cant remember what.


----------



## JCYC5

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Im gunna guess a hipoint 9mm, and Zero Tolerance ummm something. Cant remember what.


 
   
  Ok, no frills, but I wouldn't ever go Hipoint 
   
  It's a Glock 17. Actually my competition Glock 17, hence the huge magwell...
   
  That is a ZT0350.


----------



## CDewey

I approve of this thread . My main edc is a Benchmade 710-2. I own many more but it gets 90% pocket time.


----------



## sowilde

Quote: 





cdewey said:


> I approve of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  And i approve your edc .
   
  I'm in a similar situation with my 705-02. It's the perfect size for my hands and its not to big in the pocket. I love the look and build of the 705/710. Probably my favorite Benchmade design.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





mongol said:


> Nice knife with a nice thwack sound upon opening. But would think twice about opening it in public, even just two-handed. The sheeple, for the most part, are scared of knives like this.


 
  Thanks, I'll keep the two handed thing in mind! Although living in a fairly rural area, it's almost expected that everyone, even in college, carries a knife at least in their backpack/purse.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Thanks, I'll keep the two handed thing in mind! Although living in a fairly rural area, it's almost expected that everyone, even in college, carries a knife at least in their backpack/purse.


 

 Yeah, I know that feel.
  me at work "awww damn, my knife was in my other coat!, anyone got one"
  everyone had one. I wouldn't say we are a rural area but we are a smaller town.


----------



## CDewey

whitecrow said:


> Yeah, I know that feel.
> me at work "awww damn, my knife was in my other coat!, anyone got one"
> everyone had one. I wouldn't say we are a rural area but we are a smaller town.




It's funny. My grandad and dad always carried pocket knives. I always thought it's what a man does. Where I live (urban sprall) it seems rare. No wonder the most common injury is from blister packs. Suckers... Hahaha


----------



## Xanatos

Can someone explain to me why the prices of Benchmade knives have gone up? And also why New Graham no longer sells Benchmade knives. Back in 2008 (I still have the receipt), I bought a Mini Griptilian for less than $60. Now I've looked elsewhere and the prices are at least $80  Looks like the Delica 4 may be the next best knife at the $50-60 price range, but I am unsure of the quality after owning a few older model Spyderco knives.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





xanatos said:


> Can someone explain to me why the prices of Benchmade knives have gone up? And also why New Graham no longer sells Benchmade knives. Back in 2008 (I still have the receipt), I bought a Mini Griptilian for less than $60. Now I've looked elsewhere and the prices are at least $80  Looks like the Delica 4 may be the next best knife at the $50-60 price range, but I am unsure of the quality after owning a few older model Spyderco knives.


 

 inflation? popularity? The price of materials went up?


----------



## Xanatos

In other words, you don't know.


----------



## liamstrain

A lot happens in 4-5 years. Between fuel prices, global recessions, changes in the raw material costs of steel ... the raw materials index for steel making has gone up as high as and additional 80% over the past 3 years - trending back down now, but still 30% higher than the materials were in 2010. 
   
  Lots of factors, but without a specific explanation from Benchmade, I'd expect the materials cost to be the biggest factor.
   
  For example, a tonne of cold rolled steel in 2007 cost $650. Current prices are about $900 (and obviously, higher grade steels will be more expensive). They spiked as high as 1100 in between. Depending on when they bought their steel for production (or the materials to make their own) - your production costs can vary massively.


----------



## meat01

I don't know, but I am going to say supply and demand. I agree with you on Benchmade's prices. I used to buy only Benchmade, but now it seems that Sypderco has better steels at lower prices.  They both make great knives, but if you want a little better steel, you are going to pay a lot more with Benchmade.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





meat01 said:


> I don't know, but I am going to say supply and demand. I agree with you on Benchmade's prices. I used to buy only Benchmade, but now it seems that Sypderco has better steels at lower prices.  They both make great knives, but if you want a little better steel, you are going to pay a lot more with Benchmade.


 

 but at the same time, they are a better product; and they have great customer service. My short dealings with spyderco....not so much.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Bro points if you know what this is.


----------



## JCYC5

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Bro points if you know what this is.


 

 Is that a custom Mayo, Chris?


----------



## meat01

It looks like an Omega Seamaster


----------



## Chris_Himself

jcyc5 said:


> Is that a custom Mayo, Chris?




Ding ding ding!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Ding ding ding!


 

 Chris, what mafia do you work for? and how can I join? Those slick 29 Balisongs are calling my name.


----------



## TheOtus

My humble participation. = )


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Chris, what mafia do you work for? and how can I join? Those slick 29 Balisongs are calling my name.


 
   
  I belong to a forum called the Usual Suspect Network. It'll get you where you need to go.
   
  Feel free to add me on facebook guys


----------



## wuwhere

Yup, _veinte nueve._


----------



## ChrisSC

Nice looking butterfly knife! Can't get those in the United States...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Nice looking butterfly knife! Can't get those in the United States...


 
   
  Ask Chris_Himself, after all that is his.
   
  http://www.brokenbrains.us/arena/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=5139


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Nice looking butterfly knife! Can't get those in the United States...


 

 wuh?


----------



## WhiteCrow

It's here!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> It's here!


 
   
  That is one big knife!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> That is one big knife!


 

 it is,


----------



## liamstrain

440C with G10 handle? Nice - not a bad price listed for them either. I'm still very happy with my Shun knives for kitchen work, but this is another interesting option in the price point - would be curious to know how they handle on the cutting board.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> 440C with G10 handle? Nice - not a bad price listed for them either. I'm still very happy with my Shun knives for kitchen work, but this is another interesting option in the price point - would be curious to know how they handle on the cutting board.


 

 So far I think it handles great, its well balanced but kind of heavy so I think it feels really solid in my hand, Its seriously the sharpest thing this side of the Rocky's; cut wise it's pretty fantastic nice and smooth cuts and very little drag surprisingly almost like a santoku knife. Great chopper, cleaver, and precision cut knife.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> So far I think it handles great, its well balanced but kind of heavy so I think it feels really solid in my hand, Its seriously the sharpest thing this side of the Rocky's; cut wise it's pretty fantastic nice and smooth cuts and very little drag surprisingly almost like a santoku knife. Great chopper, cleaver, and precision cut knife.


 
   
  What do you use it for mostly?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> What do you use it for mostly?


 

 Slicing and dicing, it's my main knife now. I hope to get the pairing knife...and maybe the utility knife so I have all three heh. It's just a good all around knife, I find I really only need one knife; and maybe a pairing knife for those small jobs like coring a strawberry.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Btw do you guys know of any good knife workers who make sheaths, as well as modify handles? Recently got a knife I like, but with the handle contoured better, and a kydex sheath id love it.


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

My workhorse is a Kershaw Shallot.  Sandvik 13C26.  3.5in blade.  It does a good job at a lot of things.  One of the best $50 purchases I've made. haha


----------



## Chris_Himself

Feel free to add me whenev's you guys wanna chat about knives 
   
http://www.facebook.com/chris.tran2


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

Okay now that is sexy.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I just received my late Christmas present to myself. I haven't even used it yet. I've just been staring at it because it's awesome. The fit and finish are outstanding on this knife!
   
  Spyderco Native 5


----------



## DeadlyNeodymium

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> I just received my late Christmas present to myself. I haven't even used it yet. I've just been staring at it because it's awesome. The fit and finish are outstanding on this knife!
> 
> Spyderco Native 5
> 
> ...


 
  My Dad got a spyderco triangle sharpener for Christmas, and it's the best knife sharpener I've ever used.  Very nice, I love using it.  And it's not even mine haha.


----------



## Wasatch

Expensive, but the best knives are from Busse, Swamp Rat, and Scrap Yard hands down.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wasatch said:


> Expensive, but the best knives are from Busse, Swamp Rat, and Scrap Yard hands down.


 
   
  Thats ONE brand lol!
   
  You'll find that the actual performance of INFI steel is similar to a well heat-treated A2 at the same thickness. Their thickness is just REALLY high lol. I had their "thin" Active Duty which is something like 1/8" thick and I noticed the edge retention was about the same as my BRKT's in A2. BRKT's and other knives in 3v however 
   
  I recently acquired a Team Gemini Light Brigade that was so effin thick that I wasn't even able to cut simple stuff at home until I put just a silly sharp edge on it. I understand it's for "big boy tasks" but damn I'm not gonna use it to demolish my house LOL.
   
  BUT:
   
  Before you get mad at me, I collected them for a reason, they are sick blades, the guys behind the knives are wonderful people I've met in person, and they handle their customers with love and pride for their products.


----------



## Wasatch

I know what your saying. The only 2 I have left are an Active Duty and a Ratmandu. The Busse Knives are the most beautiful, love the handles. Yeah, they will take out your house, car LOL They can take a beating that's for sure. Very big following at Blade Forum.


----------



## Xanatos

What is the difference in quality between a pre-1980 Buck 110 and a newer one? Anyone know.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## liamstrain

whoa - what are those... Terzuola? I like the look of them. A lot. 
   
  Hah. Found them. I still like them, but not *that* much.  I'm pretty sure my wife would leave me for spending that much on a blade. 
   
  I've still got my eye on a Blackjack model 12 boot knife, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Grevlin

Wow - some nice knives on the thread.
   
  I currently just keep around "work horses."
   

   
  Kershaw Clash - for everyday cutting
  Kershaw Tremor - self defense blade


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> whoa - what are those... Terzuola? I like the look of them. A lot.
> 
> Hah. Found them. I still like them, but not *that* much.  I'm pretty sure my wife would leave me for spending that much on a blade.
> 
> I've still got my eye on a Blackjack model 12 boot knife, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.




Blackjack 12 is aight. I know both the guys who run BRKT. Amazing knives, great service, great pricing, US made. 

Lol i make like no money. I just appreciate handcrafted products so I buy/sell/trade custom knives to afford them. If you ever want a hoot, google my name on Bladeforums and check my started threads for sales lawl. 

I dont see what the fuss is over the cqc6 by Ernest Emerson is. The ATCF came first and it has better fit and finish.


----------



## liamstrain

BRKT = Bark River? I like a few of theirs to be sure.


----------



## Wasatch

Daily User:
   
   
  Zero Tolerance ZT0200, 3.78" Plain Edge (Black) (Stainless Steel Tungsten DLC Coating), G-10 Matte Black Handle, STEEL: 154cm


----------



## liamstrain

Chris - so now I've been looking more closely at Bark River and have pretty much settled on a Mini Fox River (which more or less fits the legal regs here).
   

   
   
  What I'm wondering is if you know of any pocket sheaths that have a clip on the back allowing them to double as an IWB sheath... I didn't see any on KSF, but wondered if you knew of any others.
   
  Something like this that I can flip inside my waistband as an option.


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> Chris - so now I've been looking more closely at Bark River and have pretty much settled on a Mini Fox River (which more or less fits the legal regs here).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something like that is like illegal where I live but I carry balisongs and autos all the time actually..

The mini fox river is awesome, I have the full sized one at home but I don't use it for anything manly so it mainly sits there as a trophy. For the price I paid for it secondhand I don't mind it at all.


----------



## liamstrain

Aye - Balisongs and Autos are illegal here, the law seems a bit fuzzy on fixed blades though...seems to fixate on blade length and the nomenclature "stilleto and dagger", I know folders under 2.5 are fine - I'm less clear on if all  fixed blades are out, or if those under the size limit are ok... 
   
  Anyway, I'm debating if I want to court that issue or not. I may get another folder instead where I feel like the length issue is less "in your face" to a passing cop. 
   
  This one is my current love (I have a soft spot for traditionals, and already have a few tacticals) and depending on the coin toss this weekend, is where I would go if I don't get the Mini Fox River.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Imo fixed blades are the way to go. Love the solidness of a fixed. And really depending of how you carry knives, you can hide them quite easily. I carry a 3.5" blade, 6.5" overall knife and noone knows I have it ever basically.


----------



## Master Shake

Ive been on head-fi for a little while now and decided to lurk the gear fi forums, and i saw this forum. I recently got in to knives thanks to my dad, he bought me my first knife which is a boker plus folder. I then went on to purchase a kabar zk war sword. You guys have some really nice blades btw.


----------



## liamstrain

I decided to hold off on the fixed blades for now. So a stag handled Northfield Ben Hogan is on the way! Exciting. I love traditional folders. (Nearly swapped over to an Al Mar Eagle Talon along the way... maybe next month).


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Btw do you guys know of any good knife workers who make sheaths, as well as modify handles? Recently got a knife I like, but with the handle contoured better, and a kydex sheath id love it.


 
  I dont know if you already found someone but i can without a doubt recommend Martin Swinkels, this fellow dutchman does excellent work with sheaths and he's a great guy to do buisiness with. Maybe he'll even modify the handle if you ask him politely.
  http://www.martinsheaths.com/
  Besides the kydex, his leatherwork is also amazing.
  (And he has enough blades in his house to shift the earths magnetic field, a true heaven for knife enthousiasts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Deathdeisel

Oh my. Thank you sir. His sheaths look amazing.  
   
  Edit: Crap just realized hes in the UK huh? Shipping would be an arm and a leg..


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Oh my. Thank you sir. His sheaths look amazing.


 
   
  Agreed. I need to find someone like him in the US.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Found this guy, not nearly as nice. But function wise he does similar stuff. Cheaper too. 
  http://kydexsheath.com/faq.html
   
  Really wanna drop some money on a knife like this, I know it will last me a lifetime, but its still a good chunk of change for a knife for me. 
   
  http://www.ontario-knife-store.com/night-stalker-4-knife/
 Sorry would post pictures but forum is giving me an error for some reason...


----------



## 65535

http://www.liftersleather.com/liftersleather/Fixed.html
   
  Lifter does great work, different style than the UK guy (I'll admit I like that style better) but great quality and durability.


----------



## Chris_Himself

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy3WqrHHXqw[/VIDEO]


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Oh my. Thank you sir. His sheaths look amazing.
> 
> Edit: Crap just realized hes in the UK huh? Shipping would be an arm and a leg..


 
  You're a few hundred kilometers off, he's dutch .
  He has a lot(A LOT) of knives at his place so he may have the same knife as yours so you wont have to send him yours if its just for the sheath. And just a sheath send to the US wont cost that much i reckon, a knife send from the US to my place in the netherlands costs 12 bucks.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote:  
  99-04 Mustang. Thats all I can tell you from that vid.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Alarmingly close. 97.


----------



## Stitch

Do saws count for this thread?
   
  Getting a Silky folding saw soon for playing in the woods 
  Probably a gomboy 240-10 or 210-10


----------



## liamstrain

Wha hey! It arrived!
   
  The stag on the reverse isn't quite as pretty as the top face, but all in all - a great folder. Size is nice, lock is solid. Blade came pretty damn sharp (and on decent steel). I'm happy.


----------



## Ra97oR

Looking for UK Penknife with G-10... So hard to find.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Looking for UK Penknife with G-10... So hard to find.


 
   
  Spyderco UKPK


----------



## Ra97oR

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is exactly what I meant. They only seems to sell the FRN models now.
   
  Got myself a leaf full-flat grind one, lets hope the FRN one is not bad.


----------



## Chris_Himself

ra97or said:


> That is exactly what I meant. They only seems to sell the FRN models now.
> 
> Got myself a leaf full-flat grind one, lets hope the FRN one is not bad.




Discontinued in 2010, sorry didn't do my research.

FRN = G-10 in terms of useability. It's less rigid, but it's not a locking knife anyway so it's not that important. UKPK is a great knife, I used one for a bit with great joy. Sometimes getting rid of the lock entirely is the only way to quiet my whining about lock surfaces. My ATCF fails a spine whack for example even though it's lockup is super rock solid and $900. I don't think any less of it but it does sort of bother me. It's because the lockface is way too polished. Great feel, not great for absolute torture testing. It stabs just fine though.. plus people are soft anyway I'm assuming


----------



## Ra97oR

I still have my Byrd Crow with G-10, just that the scale is not that well finished and the wide blade makes everyday use for food far less than ideal. Got the flat grind version just for better slicing.
   
  UKPK is perfectly legal in UK as well, great plus over the Crow I have now.


----------



## liamstrain

Not specifically G10 but some good options in here:
  http://www.handyniknaks.co.uk/the-10-best-uk-legal-single-blade-knives-119-c.asp


----------



## Chris_Himself

If you want a really sick knife, Case makes fantastic slipjoints, I use them to do my day to day work here at the office


----------



## grapefruit

Just got a microtech ultratech. It is probably the sweetest purchase I've ever made (aside from my JH13's that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## liamstrain

Cool. 7 shades of illegal here in soviet chicago-stan. But cool.


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> Cool. 7 shades of illegal here in soviet chicago-stan. But cool.




Gotta use something to keep away the roodypoos...

If you think the Ultratech is sick, wait til you get a Troodon or Scarab, they're both just brutal.


----------



## mongol

Spyderco Sage 1 is on my list for today.  Beautiful carbon fiber handles, and have wanted it for ages.  I have the Sage 2 and 3 as well, Sage 2 being the pick there.
   
  Also considering a Centofante Memory, and Benchmade 300SN.


----------



## liamstrain

Not a knife, per se, but a new way to for me to carry them. I got sick of digging in my pockets for what I needed, so I made some simple pocket sheaths to organize things. One for my jacket pocket, to hold a cell phone and my tactical flashlight, and one for my back pocket for the new folder, and some biz cards. 
   

   
   
  I'm very happy.


----------



## Chris_Himself

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy3WqrHHXqw&list=UU9lHizO7taItjjsqtkMCwmw&index=2[/VIDEO]


----------



## liamstrain

Lazy sunday at the office.


----------



## grapefruit

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Gotta use something to keep away the roodypoos...
> 
> If you think the Ultratech is sick, wait til you get a Troodon or Scarab, they're both just brutal.


 
   
  I dream of the day I can get my hands on a combat troodon in CTS 204p.  Shame knifecenter doesnt ship to California.


----------



## Chris_Himself

grapefruit said:


> I dream of the day I can get my hands on a combat troodon in CTS 204p.  Shame knifecenter doesnt ship to California.




PM me if you need anything. I have a lot of connections in the industry.


----------



## liamstrain

On order - A Matthew Tackett custom bushcrafter. 1095 steel, stabilized walnut burl scales, and g10 liners. Can't wait. 
   

   
  In other news, curse you Chris... I was doing just fine until I found the Knife Makers for sale section at BladeForums ... :/


----------



## tool462

I should start selling custom knives like the ones we find at work:


----------



## WhiteCrow

just shivs?


----------



## Chris_Himself

tool462 said:


> I should start selling custom knives like the ones we find at work:




>Listens to metal
>Finds shivs at work

I'm gonna go with TSA, Customs, or prison guard.


----------



## mongol

Ended up buying a Spyerco Southard folder instead of the Sage 1.  Great great knife.  Had a look at the Benchmade 300SN yesterday, but the flipper action was a bit disappointing - the Southard has significantly better action.  But the 300SN is nice otherwise.  Would prefer it in, say, M390 steel though, instead of the ubiquitous 154CM.


----------



## Chris_Himself

mongol said:


> Ended up buying a Spyerco Southard folder instead of the Sage 1.  Great great knife.  Had a look at the Benchmade 300SN yesterday, but the flipper action was a bit disappointing - the Southard has significantly better action.  But the 300SN is nice otherwise.  Would prefer it in, say, M390 steel though, instead of the ubiquitous 154CM.




Axis + flipper = poo

I recently landed a Balibalistic custom balisong. Titanium sandwich handles, moku-ti clip, latch and spacers.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Axis + flipper = poo
> 
> I recently landed a Balibalistic custom balisong. Titanium sandwich handles, moku-ti clip, latch and spacers.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> >Listens to metal
> >Finds shivs at work
> 
> I'm gonna go with TSA, Customs, or prison guard.


 
   
  Federal "correctional officer" as we prefer to be called.
   
  Maybe Border Patrol soon since that just got posted...


----------



## liamstrain

Chris, I'm not a big fan of Balisongs, but that's one pretty knife. 
   
  Tool462 - good luck!


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

My newest purchase cant wait for it to get here.  Custom from Rainy Valloton,  Also picked up a new Sebenza.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Not familiar with Balibalistic.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





theotus said:


> My humble participation. = )


 
  Mcusta makes some nice edc pieces I have a couple in my collection.  Little bit thin in the liner lock dept.   I switch up my edc pieces all the time, especially for training.  My favorite On duty piece is Microtech HALO II from 4/98.  I reground the blade for a thinner cutting angle, its gone on multiple (adventures) and never failed, and lock ups like a vault.  For regular pants carry these days I carry either a Spyderco Fred Perrin PPT, Sebenza Large or a Emerson CQC 13.  The Benchmade Adamas and Onslaught sometimes get worked in as well.


----------



## Chris_Himself

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/O0HBvidvfIo[/VIDEO]


----------



## grapefruit

> PM me if you need anything. I have a lot of connections in the industry.


 
   
  Thanks for that! I will definitely hit you up in future.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I should start selling custom knives like the ones we find at work:


 
   
  Most brutal photo on Head-Fi. \m/


----------



## kyle90

have a sypderco caly 3.5 and a benchmade emissary 470 that i alternate for edc.


----------



## liamstrain

Both nice choices (and both on my wishlist).


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

New Toys,  ProTech DarkAngel SN 50,  Microtech Makora carbon fiber from 05/2009 and the new Spyderco Street Bowie and my old tacpen and monkeypaw keychain.  The streetbowie feels good in the hand but the fit and finish not hear as nice as the smaller streebeat released some years back.  Really wish spyderco kept the micarta handle, but this is the economical model.  Im a fan of Protech blades great autos for the money.  As for microtech what can you say they are the best production autos out (my opinion) but pricey.


----------



## liamstrain

Call me old fashioned, but I much prefer the Italian stiletto switchblade for autos ... I'll bet those are very nice though. 
   
  I still have a Street Beat near the top of my fixed blade wish list. My impressions of the bowie are the same as yours.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

I have several but even the best ones of those werent great cutters.  I love old swing guards, but the italian ones made now even by reputable dealers use somewhat suspect steel.  The ones in here cut and have 0 blade play.


----------



## liamstrain

Aye - the italians are more about pointy than slicey. Frank B still uses reasonable steel, but they are certainly "light duty" knives.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Aye - the italians are more about pointy than slicey. Frank B still uses reasonable steel, but they are certainly "light duty" knives.


 
  Frank B uses alot of 440B steel in his which just doesnt hold up well.


----------



## warubozu

Visited my local knife shop today foolishly thinking I could just walk out with my wallet intact. Bought the following two knives as I was offered a deal I couldn't refuse:
   
  Spyderco Caly 3 damascus carbon fiber
   

   
  Spyderco Lum Chinese titanium


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> Visited my local knife shop today foolishly thinking I could just walk out with my wallet intact. Bought the following two knives as I was offered a deal I couldn't refuse:
> 
> Spyderco Caly 3 damascus carbon fiber
> 
> ...


 
  Love the Lum chinese folder have the regular and the large.
  The calypso looks sweet to.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





hamaki gaijin said:


> Frank B uses alot of 440B steel in his which just doesnt hold up well.


 
   
  I thought it was 440C, but thanks for the clarification. I'm pretty picky about my steels in other blades, but this doesn't bother me too much. I'm not cutting with any stilletto. All it needs is to be sharpened to a point and hold that shape long enough to go through a few layers of cloth. Done. Edge retention and carbide consistency are not a big deal for a stilletto or bayonette grind since those are not slicing/cutting blades. 
   
  Great looking Caly, Warubozu.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I thought it was 440C, but thanks for the clarification. I'm pretty picky about my steels in other blades, but this doesn't bother me too much. I'm not cutting with any stilletto. All it needs is to be sharpened to a point and hold that shape long enough to go through a few layers of cloth. Done. Edge retention and carbide consistency are not a big deal for a stilletto or bayonette grind since those are not slicing/cutting blades.
> 
> Great looking Caly, Warubozu.


 
  Agreed however lateral strength at the point is an issue.  Thin blade profiles and bad heat treat can really make a blade easy to break at the tip (think early Fairbain and Sykes daggers).   Burn makes great ones but they are shelf eye poppers not carry pieces, Some Latamas are good.  Some newer pieces are 440C but alot of the late 80s to 90s stuff from maniago is 420 and 440b


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
  Love the large clip point.  Tom Mayo right?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hamaki gaijin said:


> Love the large clip point.  Tom Mayo right?


 
   
  Yep, it's a Moran XL bowie by Tom. Good eye


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I thought it was 440C, but thanks for the clarification. I'm pretty picky about my steels in other blades, but this doesn't bother me too much. I'm not cutting with any stilletto. All it needs is to be sharpened to a point and hold that shape long enough to go through a few layers of cloth. Done. Edge retention and carbide consistency are not a big deal for a stilletto or bayonette grind since those are not slicing/cutting blades.
> 
> Great looking Caly, Warubozu.


 

 Thanks, I tried so hard in vain to resist buying it.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yep, it's a Moran XL bowie by Tom. Good eye


 
  Thats a nice piece I dont have any of his in my collection.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I've been paring down my knife collection lately (in part to fund headphones), but I'm keeping my favorites. I've settled on the CRK Umnumzaan as my top dog for now, with a few other nice productions to accompany it. But the cheaper ones I don't use as much can go; about a month ago I had about 50 knives and many of them didn't see much use.


----------



## rapoon

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Imo fixed blades are the way to go. Love the solidness of a fixed. And really depending of how you carry knives, you can hide them quite easily.


 
   
  I feel the same way. I still have a couple flippers (endura, some kershaw flamelock, spyderco police PIG,  Izula flipper (when it comes out =D)) but I sold ~80% of my collection a few years ago.  All I have now are fixed blades: busses, kabars, swamprat and an Izula fixed.


----------



## IcedTea

Anyone here carry a Karambit?
   
  I'm thinking about getting one lol


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## Stitch

Oooooh a hinderer 
You sir, have taste. I love the skull and cross nuts!
Although with a HEST/f and a large sebby I don't really have an urge for a new knife, the lionsteel SR1 or hinderer xm18 are on my shortlist for when I have money to burn.

For those not familiar with lionsteel; they did a great job on the hest/f.
www.lionsteel.it


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Oooooh a hinderer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's not a religous or anti-religious affiliation, I just thought it was a cool piece of knife jewelry to throw on although I am aware of what it is and what it typically means. Hinderers are wonderful, but honestly their scarcity makes them a bit annoying to collect unless you want to pay over asking price for them from Rick_Himself.
   
  I've owned plenty of Sebenzas actually. You'll find that Mayos are essentially handmade Sebenzas in terms of tolerances (obviously they're more interesting to look at) which kind of goes along with the fact that both Tom and Chris Reeve started building frame lock folders roughly around the same time. Obviously Chris is more well-known for this but Tom's knives don't really lose much to Chris' in terms of precision and quality feel. This is somewhat ironic as one is an $$$ custom and the other is a $400 knife you can buy at a decent knife dealer.
   
  With the Sebenza I find that you can buy cheaper, and you can buy better, but you can't get both at the same time. And by "better" I purely just mean more ornate. You know his knives used to command an actual premium because he couldn't keep them in stock haha, this was only like a few years ago too!


----------



## Stitch

chris_himself said:


> It's not a religous or anti-religious affiliation, I just thought it was a cool piece of knife jewelry to throw on although I am aware of what it is and what it typically means. Hinderers are wonderful, but honestly their scarcity makes them a bit annoying to collect unless you want to pay over asking price for them from Rick_Himself.
> 
> I've owned plenty of Sebenzas actually. You'll find that Mayos are essentially handmade Sebenzas in terms of tolerances (obviously they're more interesting to look at) which kind of goes along with the fact that both Tom and Chris Reeve started building frame lock folders roughly around the same time. Obviously Chris is more well-known for this but Tom's knives don't really lose much to Chris' in terms of precision and quality feel. This is somewhat ironic as one is an $$$ custom and the other is a $400 knife you can buy at a decent knife dealer.
> 
> With the Sebenza I find that you can buy cheaper, and you can buy better, but you can't get both at the same time. And by "better" I purely just mean more ornate. You know his knives used to command an actual premium because he couldn't keep them in stock haha, this was only like a few years ago too!


 
  haha it wasnt a religion-based comment 
  I also know what they mean and i dont care for religion, not in a positve way at least but thats another topic not for these boards. I just like the skull and cross just for the looks, just like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But its good to know where things you use actually come from, more people should imo
   
  Mayo? In the netherlands its an abbreveation for mayonaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Havent heard of the knives, gonna look it up.
I have a thing for technical pieces of art like chris'  knives and the thing holding me back from buying more of those apart from funds is that i want to use them, knives are still tools. The HEST folder isn't seeing much use over my sebby already, which is a bit of a shame as its a wonderfull knife, build like a tank AND it has a bottle opener 




   
  btw whats the ikbs knife? not to find about it


----------



## pigmode

I'm ready to move up to a 4" self-defense folder. Good ergonomics and a strong blade are the reqs. By ergonomics I mean scales that help with heavy slashing/piercing (for a folder), and secondarily how it fits in the waistband. Not sure about cost yet. Advise.


----------



## rapoon

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm ready to move up to a 4" self-defense folder. Good ergonomics and a strong blade are the reqs. By ergonomics I mean scales that help with heavy slashing/piercing (for a folder), and secondarily how it fits in the waistband. Not sure about cost yet. Advise.


 
   
  An Emerson. Most have the wave feature, making it very easy to deploy.  Cheaper alternative is the Spyderco Endura Wave.  Spyderco Military/Paramilitary.  Zero Tolerance. Strider.  Loads of knives out there. It's all about how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## liamstrain

Zero Tolerance ZT 560.


----------



## pigmode

Ahh. I need to save for the Hinderer, only if the queue is less than 6 mo. Had bad QC experience with Emerson. Strider looks good.


----------



## IcedTea

What bad QC did you experience with Emerson if you don't mind me asking? 
   
  Also, do you plan to use the knife as an EDC or just purely as a self defense purpose?


----------



## Stitch

pigmode said:


> I'm ready to move up to a 4" self-defense folder. Good ergonomics and a strong blade are the reqs. By ergonomics I mean scales that help with heavy slashing/piercing (for a folder), and secondarily how it fits in the waistband. Not sure about cost yet. Advise.




All the requirements you mention are better found in a 3" fixed blade. And it'll still be easy to carry


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> What bad QC did you experience with Emerson if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also, do you plan to use the knife as an EDC or just purely as a self defense purpose?


 
   
   
  The side near the tip was scraping the liner when opening with one hand. When I called, and I can't remember what they said exactly, but it was the wrong answer. Something like we can look at it if you really need it looked at.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> The side near the tip was scraping the liner when opening with one hand. When I called, and I can't remember what they said exactly, but it was the wrong answer. Something like we can look at it if you really need it looked at.


 
   
  Par for the course, carry on. You're not to blame and having owned several, if we're looking at collecting for objective qualities like fit and finish, you will not find them in an Emerson even at the custom level. I hate to sound elitist but there isn't really a polite way to say that the knives are lacking in precision and surface finishing both in the aesthetic and in the critical parts, leading to somewhat of a loose knife in comparison. I respect the maker massively and I even have a picture with him. You can totally kill the **** out of somebody with one though almost moreso than with any other folder and they're pretty tough and he does stand behind the product in case of an actual failure. He's a great businessman, friend, and overall American.
   
   
  LOL eff I forgot to hide my 29 balisong but yes I have been known to carry one a good amount of the time.


----------



## pigmode

^  Good post. On my example not only did the tip scrape, but I thought the looseness of the blade would affect functionality after a short period of use.


----------



## Anewills

I'm pretty big into knives.  My grandfather has collected for decades and passes them onto us.  Current collection is an SOG jet edge 2, Kershaw groove, kershaw ken onion leak, Canal Street Cutlery Bowie knife, a few Benchmade elischewitz series, spyderco dragonfly, and a few other random knives I've bought.


----------



## 129207

pigmode said:


> I'm ready to move up to a 4" self-defense folder. Good ergonomics and a strong blade are the reqs. By ergonomics I mean scales that help with heavy slashing/piercing (for a folder),


 

   
  You need to heavily slash and pierce someone in self-defense? Preparing for your big moment? 
   



chris_himself said:


> You can totally kill the **** out of somebody with one


 
    


  I bet. 
   
   


chris_himself said:


> LOL eff I forgot to hide my 29 balisong but yes I have been known to carry one a good amount of the time.


 
    


  LOL YOU SILLY. It makes you look really strong though with that thing sticking out of your pants like that. The guy is probably only in the picture with you because he was afraid you were gonna slash and pierce the things out of him if he declined. 
   
   
   
  Here's my EDC for the past few months. SRM B787. The others never leave the house anymore. Even the ones that cost me 20x as much. They must be in a box somewhere. Anyway! I couldn't kill the whatever out of someone with this even if I tried. Then again, I'm not much good in a fight anyway. I use it to open packages, cut apples and open beer bottles. Oh, and pry under my fingernails. My girlfriend hates me when I do that.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks for advice. I'm having my Bro order a Hinderer. In the meantime maybe a Reeve or Strider. Be nice to see how the Strider hits the cardboard. Always wanted a Reeve but what holds me back is they are basically well-made classic 60's Buck. Not necessarily a bad thing but...
   
  What's up with the wise-azzed Japanese named Euro white boy?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Thanks for advice. I'm having my Bro order a Hinderer. In the meantime maybe a Reeve or Strider. Be nice to see how the Strider hits the cardboard. Always wanted a Reeve but what holds me back is they are basically well-made classic 60's Buck. Not necessarily a bad thing but...
> 
> What's up with the wise-azzed Japanese named Euro white boy?


 
   
  I was being tongue-in-cheek obviously. But there sure is a lot of testosterone in this part of the forum all of a sudden. What ever happened to knives being tools instead of weapons? I mean, I can flip a mean balisong but I'm not stupid enough to bring it to a fight.
   
  Oh, and wise ass? Yes. European? Alas. White? Very. Ask anyone about my dancing skills. But Japanese-named?? C'mon. My name is as un-Japanese as a windmill. I don't even watch anime for Odin's sake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT: Btw, why are you called Pigmode?


----------



## Stitch

negakinu said:


> I was being tongue-in-cheek obviously. But there sure is a lot of testosterone in this part of the forum all of a sudden. What ever happened to knives being tools instead of weapons?
> 
> /Snip
> 
> for Odin's sake.



Odin's the man 

I'm not sure but nowadays everyone thinks of knives as weapons. My friends know carry a knife but almost everyone else seems shocked when pulling out a folder for some utility task.

If you want some self defense I'd Google "kubaton". Can be easily incorporated to a keychain, doesn't at all look offending and can easily grant you an escape with one well placed hit. Everything with a bit of a point can function as a kubaton. It might require some practice but than again everyone bringing a knife to a fight without practice is a fool imo.


----------



## pigmode

You forgot the tongue-in-cheek smiley did you? pig mode is an old Apple/Macintosh thing. You basically had to be there.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Anyone here carry a Karambit?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one lol


 
  I have and still do carry a Karambit,  Ive carried a couple through out the years.  Had the spyderco folding one and it was a great piece.  As I learned a little about how to use it I moved to a fixed blade with a concealed carry sheath made by Jay Fisher (local laws will get you on that one).  If your into the blade pattern for defense then i highly recommend training on this blade type, they havea  learning curve.  If you want it just for everyday tasks and pocket carry then there are other blade types that might be better suited to your needs.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I was being tongue-in-cheek obviously. But there sure is a lot of testosterone in this part of the forum all of a sudden. What ever happened to knives being tools instead of weapons? I mean, I can flip a mean balisong but I'm not stupid enough to bring it to a fight.
> 
> Oh, and wise ass? Yes. European? Alas. White? Very. Ask anyone about my dancing skills. But Japanese-named?? C'mon. My name is as un-Japanese as a windmill. I don't even watch anime for Odin's sake.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Knives are tools, some for utilitarian tasks other for defense.  A weapon is nothing but a specialized type of tool used for offenseive or defensive purposes.  Fact is most people who carry a blade for protection never need it for such.  I can say this though I have used a blade in self defense when traveling abroad and its the training that matters most.  The blade choice and looks are secondary in that moment.  For my every dy carry I try to carry something thats practical for mundane opening tasks while still a defensive blade.  For work purposes I cary a utility folder and defensive blade.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Thanks for advice. I'm having my Bro order a Hinderer. In the meantime maybe a Reeve or Strider. Be nice to see how the Strider hits the cardboard. Always wanted a Reeve but what holds me back is they are basically well-made classic 60's Buck. Not necessarily a bad thing but...
> 
> What's up with the wise-azzed Japanese named Euro white boy?


 
   
  Striders are too thickly ground, you'll do a lot more pushing and heaving than cutting. They're thicker aka "tougher" but you'll end up dulling it faster due to the amount of force you'd have to use compared to a Reeve to be honest.
   
  The Reeves have a heat treated/carbidized lockbar which means the lockbar will not self adjust as rapidly (people have had theirs for about a decade) vs the Strider where the routine service schedule is like every six months, but they will develop blade play a lot sooner than that. The lockbar to tang surfaces are uneven and the lockbar holds the blade locked with it's corner, the Hinderer and CRK uses the full face of it's lockface to lock up and it's cut at a matching angle as the blade. Even hinderer doesn't have a surface treated lockbar, but they still last a long long time too heh.
   
  Again it's nitpicky stuff, but you don't go around saying you build the best knives without caring about stuff like this.
   
  If you guys wanna follow me to my home knife forum, theres a lot of great discussion taking place there. 
   
  My home forum (feel free to use my handle ChrisHimself as a reference). The posts you make there will not show up in any online search. We like our privacy as it is a knife and gun forum.
  
http://www.usualsuspect.net/forums/forum.php


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





hamaki gaijin said:


> Knives are tools, some for utilitarian tasks other for defense.  A weapon is nothing but a specialized type of tool used for offenseive or defensive purposes.  Fact is most people who carry a blade for protection never need it for such.  I can say this though I have used a blade in self defense when traveling abroad and its the training that matters most.  The blade choice and looks are secondary in that moment.  For my every dy carry I try to carry something thats practical for mundane opening tasks while still a defensive blade.  For work purposes I cary a utility folder and defensive blade.


 
   
  I've seen way too many people with a LOT of holes/slashes/cuts in them that are still fighting strongly to expect a knife to be an effective self defense tool in a serious situation.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I've seen way too many people with a LOT of holes/slashes/cuts in them that are still fighting strongly to expect a knife to be an effective self defense tool in a serious situation.


 
  A knife can be an extremely effective self defense tool in close in situations (say with in 15-20 feet).  Especially if the person is trained.  Theres credible studies that show a determined attcker can cover a distance of 21 feet with a melee weapon before a seasoned and experienced cop can draw and discharge an aimed shot from his holster.  Keep in mind that if you are to the point where you are using a blade or gun or baton for defense its because the other person has shown in intent to kill or maim.  Id rather have a hole/slash or cut in me and survive the encounter than be dead in a alley.


----------



## Chris_Himself

LOL are we talking self defense here? If in the 90% of the time I'm at home I get assaulted, I'm pretty good. For the other 10%, I'm like 200lbs of pure asian sexyness. I've been alive 24 years, been in like 3-4 bar fights, never even once thought about using a weapon. Aggravated assault is one thing, killing a dude is a whole nother level. I just carry shiet cuz I like things that are made well.
   
  Stay strapped my friends

   
  Also here's today's dump


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Cool, you always come through. Will order a lg Sebenza from Plaza in the meantime. Btw I don't carry a knife unless there is a need which is rare. My main use for a self-defense knife, is working out with my partner. Slashing 1.5" and thrusting 4" of corrrogated paper from varying positions is pretty eye opening.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





hamaki gaijin said:


> A knife can be an extremely effective self defense tool in close in situations (say with in 15-20 feet).  Especially if the person is trained.  Theres credible studies that show a determined attcker can cover a distance of 21 feet with a melee weapon before a seasoned and experienced cop can draw and discharge an aimed shot from his holster.  Keep in mind that if you are to the point where you are using a blade or gun or baton for defense its because the other person has shown in intent to kill or maim.  Id rather have a hole/slash or cut in me and survive the encounter than be dead in a alley.


 
   
  I know...

 Just saying that I've seen guys with 60+ stab wounds walk away from an equally bloody but unconscious attacker.  Spend $150 on a self defense course before you spend $150 on a knife if you are serious about protecting yourself is all I'm saying.


----------



## 129207




----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Cool, you always come through. Will order a lg Sebenza from Plaza in the meantime. Btw I don't carry a knife unless there is a need which is rare. My main use for a self-defense knife, is working out with my partner. Slashing 1.5" and thrusting 4" of corrrogated paper from varying positions is pretty eye opening.


 
   
  Are you cool with buying used? I could probably save you $40-50 by scouring USN for a pre-owned piece? Half the people who buy one are too afraid to buy it. I can give you my login info if you want to browse the forum for yourself.
   
  Thats kind of BS considering it was engineered to have the best durability and cutting geometry, and it's probably one of the most plain knives you can purchase.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I know...
> 
> Just saying that I've seen guys with 60+ stab wounds walk away from an equally bloody but unconscious attacker.  Spend $150 on a self defense course before you spend $150 on a knife if you are serious about protecting yourself is all I'm saying.


 
  Agree with this 100%


----------



## Stitch

tool462 said:


> I know...
> 
> 
> Just saying that I've seen guys with 60+ stab wounds walk away from an equally bloody but unconscious attacker.  Spend $150 on a self defense course before you spend $150 on a knife if you are serious about protecting yourself is all I'm saying.







hamaki gaijin said:


> Agree with this 100%




+1


----------



## pigmode

Thanks Chris,
  Haven't been there for a long time but have a membership. Will ck it out.
   
  Cheers!!!
   
   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CockatooDude

What are people's thoughts on the cold steel Warcraft tanto for field use, ie: batoning, whittleing, splitting small logs? And is it worth it's price?


----------



## liamstrain

Too big for most camp uses, and not big enough for others. And does seem expensive. Their Recon tanto seems a much better deal for good steel and g10 scales. 
   
  For that same price could get a really really nice bushcraft knife from Blind Horse or Bark River (or two KaBar/Beckers). Or a decent knife and a good camp axe. All of which would have you in better shape for the field, than trying to make one expensive knife do everything not very well.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





cockatoodude said:


> What are people's thoughts on the cold steel Warcraft tanto for field use, ie: batoning, whittleing, splitting small logs? And is it worth it's price?


 
   
   
  You'd probably be better off with a more versatile design by a higher quality maker. IIRC the lower blade is about 6.5", carbon steel, and fairly economical.
   
   
   
  [


----------



## IcedTea

I've been getting back into knives lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Gonna lurk around for a good edc knife, something to cut mail or bags of chips basically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm also thinking about picking up a spyderco sharpmaker as well. 
   
  As for the whole self defense thing, my views have pretty much changed over time. Don't get me wrong, I'm still fascinated with learning more about edge weapons and techniques for them, but realistically if you had to use a knife in a fight, it would most likely be used to just scare off the attacker. The average joe will start running when he sees a blade or gets cut in the arm. 
   
  When I have the time, I'm going to try to find a place to learn escrima or krav maga.


----------



## rapoon

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> You'd probably be better off with a more versatile design by a higher quality maker. IIRC the lower blade is about 6.5", carbon steel, and fairly economical.
> 
> 
> 
> [


 
  Those are awesome knives, but a lot of ppl who buy a Swamprat or Busse just toss in in the drawer or a case.  It's a shame, Busse's don't belong in a case. They're great for field/camp work but a bit heavy. I've beaten the living **** out of mine.  The CS Warcraft is ~7".  A Busse at that length is going to be expensive.  A cheaper alternative is an ESEE or Kabar BK2.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





rapoon said:


> Those are awesome knives, but a lot of ppl who buy a Swamprat or Busse just toss in in the drawer or a case.  It's a shame, Busse's don't belong in a case. They're great for field/camp work but a bit heavy. I've beaten the living **** out of mine.  The CS Warcraft is ~7".  A Busse at that length is going to be expensive.  A cheaper alternative is an ESEE or Kabar BK2.


 
  Busse are pricey but good camp knives.  Cold steel hasnt impressed me in recent years their fit and finish seems to have gone down.  Thier pieces from ten years ago were of better contrustion.  The ESEE is a good economical choise as is Becker and Entrek.  But for about $180 you can get a  DPX H.E.F.T.  assault thats a great all around field knife.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





negakinu said:


>


 
   
   
  Pretty cool!  Do you own one?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> You'd probably be better off with a more versatile design by a higher quality maker. IIRC the lower blade is about 6.5", carbon steel, and fairly economical.
> 
> 
> 
> [


 
   
  Dude youre into Busse-kin?
   
  Mah n-word


----------



## Anewills




----------



## liamstrain

Nice selection. The Dragonfly is one of my favorite small folders. 
   
  I've just ordered a new gentleman's folder - a Mcusta in damascus and micarta. Looking forward to getting it into rotation.


----------



## viveksaikia22

My el-cheapo tactical knife, finds use nowadays mostly for opening packages.


----------



## ocswing

Anyone know where I could source a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 with black blade right now? I've been looking for the last 6 months, but it's been sold out everywhere. Not sure if there is some lesser known retailer that might still have it in stock.


----------



## liamstrain

I've not seen any in stock for a long while. Spyderco did a sprint run recently, but not with black blade. Might be able to find a used one on a forum exchange, but be prepared to pay for the scarcity.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I gots dose two.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Not really a knife fier but I just bought this to replace a regular box cutter.  
   
  Gerber Ripstop 1
   
   

   
   

   
   

  Ouch!!! was checking how sharp they are


----------



## jfindon

Favorite knife I own.


----------



## warubozu

^ ZT definitely makes some sweet knives.


----------



## liamstrain

My new Mcusta MC52 is here. And she's pretty. 
   

   
   
  And with some other pretty Japanese friends (Nex 7 and Canon 35mm f1.8 LTM from 1958)


----------



## Ra97oR

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> My new Mcusta MC52 is here. And she's pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is sure pretty. If only UK law is more relaxed about a tiny blade.


----------



## liamstrain

Lots of nice slipjoints and friction folders you can use in the UK at least.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


>


 
   
   
  gotta tell ya Im a bit jealous of your collection.


----------



## DarKen23

Wow suprised to see a thread on knives. I got a huge fetish for knives
  My loved Fallkniven F1. Full tang fixed blade. VG-10 steel with a convex blade, scary sharp....
  Sorry for the bad picture guys. I really shouldnt be taking photos with my phone for this beautiful knife


----------



## Podster

Yet another hobby collection I've given up years ago, I had over 100 knives at one time and I may have less than a dozen around anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As you can see I have a few nice air guns as well, Benjamin and Gammo's, my idea of the game Plinko
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## warubozu

Great air guns, I too own a older Benjamin (before they became Benjamin Sheridan) rifle and a Sheridan rifle. Haven't used them in years and was also looking at a Beeman or Gammo when I was shopping for the Benjamin and Sheridan rifles.


----------



## Podster

True Dat Warob, the Benjamin is a very nice pistol however it's a workout pumping it up on the other hand that Gammo Hunter is the best air rifle I've ever owned and a top notch shooter, I have a couple composite stock models as well now but this old wooden body is the bomb.


----------



## liamstrain

I finally managed to track down a Spyderco Paramilitary2 at a price I wanted to deal with. Very impressive knife. Much smoother acting that my other Spydies, and the S30V steel seems to be pretty good on it. Pretty happy overall. 
   
  It's big, so I'm not sure how much EDC use it will get most days, but very nice.


----------



## ocswing

liamstrain said:


> I finally managed to track down a Spyderco Paramilitary2 at a price I wanted to deal with. Very impressive knife. Much smoother acting that my other Spydies, and the S30V steel seems to be pretty good on it. Pretty happy overall.
> 
> It's big, so I'm not sure how much EDC use it will get most days, but very nice.




Care to share your source?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Care to share your source?


 
  It was a random amazon merchant I happened to stumble across. Listed 2 left, when I ordered. Long gone now.


----------



## ocswing

liamstrain said:


> It was a random amazon merchant I happened to stumble across. Listed 2 left, when I ordered. Long gone now.




Fudge! I've been looking for once since February, but stopped keeping track. Apparently a run just came out, but everyone is sold out already. :mad:


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Try PVK.com they list the black one as in stock for $119


----------



## ocswing

hamaki gaijin said:


> Try PVK.com they list the black one as in stock for $119




They were out of stock by the time I checked, but I was able to finally able to find one. Hoping it will be here before the end of the week. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Podster




----------



## Spurs

My Carbon Fiber Combo


----------



## Stitch

Dude is that carbon sebbie? Just a print or full carbon scales? Very slick!


----------



## Spurs

Yes, that's a carbon fiber sebenza large. Full carbon fiber scale not a print. Not an aftermarket upgrade, it's straight from CR.


----------



## Quartz67

Quote: 





spurs said:


> My Carbon Fiber Combo


----------



## Spurs

A closer look at the scale


----------



## ckeyler

B-E-A- utiful


----------



## Aaron94

Just ordered a USMC Kabar off Amazon for about $60, opinions?


----------



## IcedTea

Is for outdoors? 
   
  Or to defend oneself against zombies?
   
  either or, I'm sure it'll be great for it


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Just ordered a USMC Kabar off Amazon for about $60, opinions?


 
   
  Solid, classic (if big and slightly unwieldy). I have had one for a decade or two, and used it maybe once. But they represent a good value, IMO.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I've been a little busy.. dang cable business kinda took off this summer.
   
  Custom Blackwood Skirmish

   
  A couple Bob Terzuola ATCF's

   
  Chris Reeve Mnandi w/ Box Elder


----------



## liamstrain

Nice Chris!. I like a lot of Reeve's, and Terzuola's blades. 
   
  Grats on the cable biz pickup,


----------



## Circuitbender

Beautiful stuff Chris. I've been personally wallowing in the glory of my PM2. Seriously, this is the best production knife I've ever handled. I preferred it to the Sebby I got to play with a little while back, honestly. Not that I don't want a Sebby, they are absolutely gorgeous pieces of work. But if I'm going to spend money like that for something that's not as good as my PM2... Idk, I'd rather plop down for a Will Moon or something.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

My carry pieces

Sorry for the glare in the pic


----------



## Xcellent

My Mcusta Tactility MC-122D  I carry this everyday. I love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also got a Spydie Civilian laying around somewhere, I'm not carrying that (of course), but I'll post some pictures sometime later.


----------



## Philimon

First knife and pistol purchases though I'm kind of regretting both as I think they are too big for carry. Though the 9mm is less than 1" thick, I'd rather something smaller like the Ruger LCP (.380ACP) for pocket carry instead of IWB. And I want another fixed blade but with a smaller overall profile and weight (including sheath). Any recommendations for small and fixed? That knife by the way is the Ontario RAT-3, which goes for about $70 so I'd like to keep the budget within that amount.


----------



## tool462

You'll adapt very fast to carrying a gun that slim IWB.  Unless you are overweight, then people seem to ditch IWB pretty fast due to comfort.


----------



## Spurs

Any Rockstead fans up here ?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





spurs said:


> Any Rockstead fans up here ?


 

 You have one? That's pretty cool, definitely something you don't see every day. How is their special formula of steel holding an edge for you relative to others out there?


----------



## Xcellent

Quote: 





spurs said:


> Any Rockstead fans up here ?


 
   
  I haven't heard of them before o_o, can you post a picture that shows the blade? And indeed, a knife you do not see every day


----------



## Spurs

The knife edge is sharp and also sustain really good. I don't baby this knife. I pretty much try to cut everything I can reach. And the knife is still sharp as hell. There is no way that Sebenza or Rick Hinderer can compare with it. Out of my surprise the mirror like finish on the blade actually works pretty well. No signs of wear yet.


----------



## Spurs




----------



## Xcellent

Spyderco Civilian C12GS


----------



## Xcellent

Oh WOW, that Rockstead is a lot better looking than I thought.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





philimon said:


> First knife and pistol purchases though I'm kind of regretting both as I think they are too big for carry. Though the 9mm is less than 1" thick, I'd rather something smaller like the Ruger LCP (.380ACP) for pocket carry instead of IWB. And I want another fixed blade but with a smaller overall profile and weight (including sheath). Any recommendations for small and fixed? That knife by the way is the Ontario RAT-3, which goes for about $70 so I'd like to keep the budget within that amount.


 
   
  Ruger LC9 - similar to LCP, but in 9mm. 

 Blade, I don't have a reco in that price point. For IWB carry, I would probably look at the Spyderco Street Beat, for ~$130


----------



## Philimon

liamstrain said:


> Ruger LC9 - similar to LCP, but in 9mm.
> 
> Blade, I don't have a reco in that price point. For IWB carry, I would probably look at the Spyderco Street Beat, for ~$130


 
  
 Thanks for the tip, but after further research I would prefer a folder, specifically one that can lock open and closed (so I feel safer pocket carrying). An example would be the Benchmark levitator mechanism used in the Benchmite (OOP but you can easily find the Harley Davidson themed version still






). Actually, I've only found the few Benchmarks with that ability and only the Benchmite is small enough for me. If anyone knows any others please let me know.
  
 Benchmite examples:

  
  
 LCP vs PPS. In this image the PPS has the pinkie extender mag. The flush fitting mag is an optional extra, so thats why I cant easily find an exact comparison photo. I use the flush mag. My Walther PPS is about the same size as the LC9 already. I am leaning towards the LCP for pocket carry. Its just too convenient and less likely to be left at home.: 

  
  
 EDIT: Looks like two common known types of locking mechanisms: the lever and ring lock, will lock in both closed and open positions.


----------



## liamstrain

Makes sense. To me, the LC9 felt and carried a lot slimmer than the PPS (similar overall width, but the LC9 was slimmer in the barrel/slide), which made it more comfortable for my carry. Nothing is as comfortable as my PPK was, but those days are long gone (sold it a decade ago), and I do prefer the 9mm round over 380. 
  
 There are a lot of great folders out there, even in the price point you spec'd. Are you looking for assisted open, or flipper, etc.?


----------



## Philimon

No assist. I like the Benchmite because the locking mechanism requires two hands to open making it even more unlikely to accidentally open in a pocket.:

  
 Other knives I've found with both open and closed locks are either assisted or are single-hand operated such as this CRKT:

  
 I would get a PPK, but Walther (Germany) doesn't manufacture the ones that are sold here. S&W (U.S.A.) builds and distributes, and quality is poor.


----------



## liamstrain

For what it is worth, I have carried many dozens of knives in pockets, clips, and otherwise for a long time. I have never had a non-assist, non-auto knife accidentally open in my pocket. Not once. Anecdotal, but there it is. My traditional folders need two hands to open, but I like my modern blades to open with one hand (thumbstud or flipper) - much more handy for actually using in a pinch (cutting something you are holding with your older hand - rope, boxes, seatbelts, etc.).


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

If the blade is being carried strictly for utility then the benchmite would suffice, 
But if its for last defense i would recommend something with one hand opening. There are some decent ones available in your price range. Also I have carried a tactical folder and fixed blade on my uniform for almost 20 years now, I have never had one open in my pocket, even my autos.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Ken Onion Mini Wrinkle

  
  
 Tom Mayo Covert Wharnie (6k blade, all non ferrous materials) 
  
 Oddly enough still wouldn't get you onto a plane LOL. Full body scanners picked up that I had a receipt in my pocket, let alone a knife.

  
  
 Rocksteads are awesome, that blade is gorgeous and they're not considered true handmade customs, someone sat there and polished that blade by hand and that knife is pure cutting performance which is rare in the world of "my knife is tougher because it can do this stupid thing".
  
 I'm glad to see my thread still up.. can't believe I was just a kid when I posted it. Now I'm a friggin MOT, and it funds my hobbies, I couldn't be more happy about that haha.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Seriously jealous of your collection Chris


----------



## Audio-Omega

Who made good kitchen knives ?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Shun, Mac, Chris Reeve, Global, among a few others. I particularly like the Shuns.


----------



## Chris_Himself

audio-omega said:


> Who made good kitchen knives ?


 
  
 Shun, if you can find them. The line was discontinued after KAI (the ringleader for Kershaw, ZT, and Shun) boned Ken Onion out of his proper royalties. They still make his folders though..
  
 I also like Wustof, but you're much, much, much better buying only what you need and not a "set" and having 'em custom made 
  
  
 My friend Tom Krein builds these. He's another custom knifemaker with sold-out tables at every show for his wonderful folders. These start at $365, but you get the novelty of having something made bespoke for you and you can send them back whenever they need to be sharpened. You can specify what type of steel you want as well.
  

  
 Another FANTASTIC maker is Don Andrade:
http://www.plazacutlery.com/HANDmadeKitchenKNIVES.htm



  
  
  
 He builds what I believe is an heirloom grade knife, they will never go out of style, and they perform just as well as they look. You will be proud to pass these down to your family.


----------



## Aevum

Avoid global,
  
 the spotted stainless steel handle is hell for prolonged use, they dont keep their edge very well and they have a tendency to snap in half...
  
 Personaly... you will pull my henkles out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## gnk1

It's a hoot to find this forum here.  I know a lot more about knives than I do headphones...
  
 Probably my favorite is a Mad Dog ATAK 2.  The O1 steel takes and keeps a good edge.  Then a Benchmade AFCK made from ATS-34, a 4" folder,  Some other folders (Boker, Gerber, Boye), a Kabar, some other fixed kit blades I finished poorly.
  
 I bought one of the last blades from Bob Engnath, who was a legend in the grinding business, before he died.  I didn't do the blade justice with my putting a handle on it, but I'm still glad to have it - 15" Bowie knife ground from 1/4" 440C.


----------



## liamstrain

chris_himself said:


> Shun, if you can find them. The line was discontinued after KAI (the ringleader for Kershaw, ZT, and Shun) boned Ken Onion out of his proper royalties. They still make his folders though..


 
  
 They still make most of the Shun line, as far as I can tell. At least the classic/pro/blue/sora lines (Classics are what I have). But not the Onion sets. Best bang for the buck, IMO.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Yeah, I didn't know that about the KO Shuns. I just bought one of the Santokus now that I know they're going to be discontinued. Those ergos are pretty unusual for a kitchen knife.


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> They still make most of the Shun line, as far as I can tell. At least the classic/pro/blue/sora lines (Classics are what I have). But not the Onion sets. Best bang for the buck, IMO.


 
  
  


tsujigiri said:


> Yeah, I didn't know that about the KO Shuns. I just bought one of the Santokus now that I know they're going to be discontinued. Those ergos are pretty unusual for a kitchen knife.


 
  
 Ken Onion is a god to me. I convince myself his sometimes wonky ass handles work way better for me and they usually do 
  
 I have one of his Santokus as well. I love the hammered look on Shun knives too


----------



## liamstrain

Yah, ergonomically they work. I just wish I liked the look of them. He has more than a few folders I'd already own, if not for the handles. :/


----------



## Tsujigiri

chris_himself said:


> Ken Onion is a god to me. I convince myself his sometimes wonky ass handles work way better for me and they usually do
> 
> I have one of his Santokus as well. I love the hammered look on Shun knives too


 
  
 I'd have to agree with you on that. The most comfortable folder I've ever tried is my ZT 0200. I've heard some murmurings about Shun's VG-10 not being as well treated as some other brands, but the ergos are unique and I can't imagine that their HT is that lacking. Plus, I'm a devoted fan of KAI products due to their excellent customer service (I once asked for a replacement stud lock for my Spec Bump and they sent me 4 complete DLC coated blades).
  
 Random side note, but are you friends with Kevin (uses koodiban as his handle on everything)?


----------



## Chris_Himself

tsujigiri said:


> I'd have to agree with you on that. The most comfortable folder I've ever tried is my ZT 0200. I've heard some murmurings about Shun's VG-10 not being as well treated as some other brands, but the ergos are unique and I can't imagine that their HT is that lacking. Plus, I'm a devoted fan of KAI products due to their excellent customer service (I once asked for a replacement stud lock for my Spec Bump and they sent me 4 complete DLC coated blades).
> 
> Random side note, but are you friends with Kevin (uses koodiban as his handle on everything)?


 
  
 Yeah I am.


----------



## jbeppo

Anyone have any recommendations for an everyday folding knife?  Just lost my buck knife that I received as a wedding favor a few years back.  Looking to spend no more than 100-150.  I've looked at a few from Spyderco, SOG, Benchmade, Kershaw.  I just can't decide which to go with...


----------



## Tsujigiri

jbeppo said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for an everyday folding knife?  Just lost my buck knife that I received as a wedding favor a few years back.  Looking to spend no more than 100-150.  I've looked at a few from Spyderco, SOG, Benchmade, Kershaw.  I just can't decide which to go with...


 

 Kershaw has the best customer service and makes a great knife, Spyderco is the most utilitarian and functional, and Benchmade has the most premium feel IMO. Avoid SOG. On the flip side, Spyderco's customer service is the most lacking (this largely has to do with it being a small company rather than their attitude towards customer service. They don't have the capacity to replace blades, for instance), Benchmade's heat treat, factory edge, and edge geometry fall behind the others, and Kershaw's designs and variety aren't as strong as the other two. It depends on what you want, but all three are great companies and I'm very happy with my knives from them.


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## Hamaki gaijin

jbeppo said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for an everyday folding knife?  Just lost my buck knife that I received as a wedding favor a few years back.  Looking to spend no more than 100-150.  I've looked at a few from Spyderco, SOG, Benchmade, Kershaw.  I just can't decide which to go with...


 
 I would recommend several of the spyderco models (military, manix XL, Persian 2).  The new SOG Kiku is also very nice (for a sog).  Benchmade are hit or miss, with inconsistent heat treat and honing. Also if the blade is more for utility I cant recommend the Al Mar eagle talon Heady Duty enough. Fit and finish are excellent and the blade some surgical sharpe and is of very good steel.


----------



## DanW

jbeppo said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for an everyday folding knife?  Just lost my buck knife that I received as a wedding favor a few years back.  Looking to spend no more than 100-150.  I've looked at a few from Spyderco, SOG, Benchmade, Kershaw.  I just can't decide which to go with...


 
 I really like my Doug Ritter Mini-RSK with orange handles, and I know where you can get a full-size RSK with black handles cheap!  The full-size was a little too big for my daily carry.


----------



## Chris_Himself

jbeppo said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for an everyday folding knife?  Just lost my buck knife that I received as a wedding favor a few years back.  Looking to spend no more than 100-150.  I've looked at a few from Spyderco, SOG, Benchmade, Kershaw.  I just can't decide which to go with...


 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Benchmade-940-Osborne-Design-Knife/dp/B000QA9G2W


----------



## Oklahoma

I do have a decent amount of knives most from one company because I work as a sales crew member for them during one of the Ren Fairs they sell at. Will add a few pics once I am able...


----------



## liamstrain

Mmmm... Zero Tolerance 0566. 
  
 I'm pretty darn happy with this knife. Especially now that I've deassisted it.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What are the alternatives to Benchmade Mini Griptilian ?


----------



## Tsujigiri

audio-omega said:


> What are the alternatives to Benchmade Mini Griptilian ?


 

 The Spyderco Delica 4 FFG is probably your best bet. It's thinner and easier to pocket, has better steel, more comfortable ergos (the mini Grip seems too small for my hands, and I don't have big hands), and a better slicing blade grind. It does feel very basic and utilitarian, though. Also, the Mini Grip is tougher due to the thicker blade and stronger lock. So the Mini Grip feels like a better knife, while the Delica 4 FFG functions like a better knife.


----------



## liamstrain

audio-omega said:


> What are the alternatives to Benchmade Mini Griptilian ?


 
  
 What are your criteria? Needs? Budget? The 566 I posted above could be a pretty direct alternative... but so could a Swiss Army Knife Cadet. Need more information.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's mainly for cutting cardboard boxes and tapes.  I'm looking for a good quality one costing around $100.  Benchmade Mini Griptilian fits the bill but I haven't found a dealer here.


----------



## liamstrain

For that purpose (assuming one handed opening as well) I'd look at spyderco - something like the Stretch in ZDP-189 wouldn't require as much sharpening (cardboard wears on a blade). 
  
 You might have issues finding any such knife in AUS though - I seem to recall some weirdness surrounding the knife laws.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I was thinking of getting my mom a knife sharpener for Christmas. Any good recommendations/brands to look into? I'm thinking <$50, and needs to be super super simple. Like seriously, can't be more complicated than a "pull it through a slot" kind of thing.
  
 I'm more of a stone'n'hone kind of guy, but my folks need something simpler and quicker than that.


----------



## Aevum

Those ruin knives...
  
 But if you must, a Wurstuff or victorinox should do nicly.
 http://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Precision-Stage-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B003TWNZ08/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1386301164&sr=8-9&keywords=knife+sharpener


----------



## liamstrain

If you think there might be a slight chance they would be more competent than just "pull it through a slot" *shudder*
  
 Then you might look into one of the stick sharpeners. They are a huge improvement in that they won't damage the knives, and can actually maintain an edge. 
  
 There are many at different price points, but just the basic lansky isn't bad for the money. (Spyderco sharpmaker is great, but much more expensive. 
  

 http://www.amazon.com/Lansky-4-rod-Crock-Sharpener-LCD5D/dp/B000B8FW0E


----------



## Armaegis

liamstrain said:


> If you think there might be a slight chance they would be more competent than just "pull it through a slot" *shudder*


 
  
 Not a chance... my mom doesn't have the patience, and dad has about as much finesse as a buffalo on a tightrope.
  
 I'm almost thinking rather than get them a sharpener, I should just buy a proper stone and do the sharpening for them.


----------



## liamstrain

armaegis said:


> I'm almost thinking rather than get them a sharpener, I should just buy a proper stone and do the sharpening for them.


 
  
 That's what I was thinking. A "gift certificate" for a free sharpening (done by you) each year, would make a nice stocking stuffer.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

The spyderco sharpmaker couldnt be easier act like your slicing something off the stone, and make sure even number of strokes. Easy and good results.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Mail me whatever you need to sharpen, just cover shipping and I'll make you right. I have pretty much anything and everything. I prefer to use the Wicked Edge system, but when I freehand I work up to the King Japanese water stones which are like 2000 grit if I'm not mistaken. Sharpening is just as much of a hobby as the knives themselves.


----------



## Armaegis

chris_himself said:


> Mail me whatever you need to sharpen, just cover shipping and I'll make you right. I have pretty much anything and everything. I prefer to use the Wicked Edge system, but when I freehand I work up to the King Japanese water stones which are like 2000 grit if I'm not mistaken. Sharpening is just as much of a hobby as the knives themselves.


 
  
 If I lived in the US that might make sense... but double cross border shipping would practically cost more than the knives themselves at this point.


----------



## Chris_Himself

armaegis said:


> If I lived in the US that might make sense... but double cross border shipping would practically cost more than the knives themselves at this point.


 
  
 I could use USPS first class, but it's ok


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks for the offer, but I don't think their knives aren't actually worth enough to justify getting properly sharpened. I wound up getting them a not-bottom-of-the-barrel pull through sharpener. $50 on sale for $30 up here (which would probably be $20 in the US). I figure that's good enough for the time being to just bring their knives up to serviceable level.
  
 I tried to show my mom something like the spyderco but she just kinda jumped back "no no... too complicated"


----------



## vpivinylspinner

My most recent knife purchases: Busse Team Gemini, Chris Reeves Large Sebenza 25 and a DLC Dark Earth Hinderer XM-18.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## liamstrain

I've been on a traditionals kick - new GEC electrician, Diamond Jack, and Radio knife, along with a really pretty vintage Hartkopf 3 blade in buffalo horn... And at long last, the 2013 Forum knife.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Saw the recent Amazon lightning deal for the $30 Kershaw Speed Bumps and jumped on it. These are a little different from the ones I know; it turns out that this new batch is Chinese-made, has a different torsion bar mechanism, a painted clip, and doesn't have the safety. The finishing of the scales and liners isn't quite as nice as the American models, but it's pretty good. My main complaints would be with the blade, but fortunately I have a couple spare Spec Bump blades in S30V lying around. The fit was a little tight, but I filed the pivot hole of the blade a bit and now it works perfectly. Pretty good beater for $30, I'd say. It's the bottom one in both pics, next to its brothers the Spec Bump and ZT 0200.


----------



## StratocasterMan

I just picked up a Kershaw Volt II 3650 today. My local sporting goods store had it for $21.99, which is actually just slightly below Amazon's current price. I'm impressed with it for the price. Here's a video of it I found on YouTube, but this is not my video:


----------



## SkyBleu

I got a little game for you guys

Guess how much this thing is worth.


----------



## Aevum

Looks like a special edition skeleton leatherman. 54 bucks ?
 http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830850-Skeletool-CX-Multitool/dp/B000XU43IC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388132696&sr=8-3&keywords=leatherman+skeletool


----------



## SkyBleu

aevum said:


> Looks like a special edition skeleton leatherman. 54 bucks ?
> http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830850-Skeletool-CX-Multitool/dp/B000XU43IC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388132696&sr=8-3&keywords=leatherman+skeletool




Wrong 

Next guess!


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## liamstrain

skybleu said:


> I got a little game for you guys
> 
> Guess how much this thing is worth.


 
  
 Worth to whom? It's not a style or type of knife that interests me... so I couldn't really guess.

 Do you like it? Was it worth the cost to you? Those are what matter.


----------



## SkyBleu

liamstrain said:


> Worth to whom? It's not a style or type of knife that interests me... so I couldn't really guess.
> 
> 
> Do you like it? Was it worth the cost to you? Those are what matter.




Haha, yes, I like it. I'm not even a knife type of person, but I found it for 4 bucks, so how could I resist. Found it at a local market.


----------



## liamstrain

Chris - that Mosier, and the Terzuola both look pretty great for representatives of their type. Nice acquisitions. 
  
 That McGinnis looks like a monster. Maybe just the camera angle though.


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> Chris - that Mosier, and the Terzuola both look pretty great for representatives of their type. Nice acquisitions.
> 
> That McGinnis looks like a monster. Maybe just the camera angle though.


 
 The Tom Mayo, the top one is like 4.25" blade length so thats something to think about. They're both huge knives. I turn the cable money into knife money, then some of the knives get turned into hard money, which goes into cable parts..
  
\


----------



## Xcellent

Going a little bit off-topic here, but did anyone receive their copy of the Spyderco 2014 catelog?? I ordered it the day it was available but haven't received it yet.
  
 Also for the ones who also love them, Mcusta folders have been restocked on most of the Japanese sites. Definitely getting the MC-141 and the MC-183 Ieyasu..... My god that's such a beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..
  


  
 So many things competing for my EDC options though.. hate being a student sometimes


----------



## Oklahoma

skybleu said:


> I got a little game for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Guess how much this thing is worth.



 

Did you bring that knife into the MN Ren fest this year? If not someone else brought in an identical one this year.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SkyBleu

oklahoma said:


> skybleu said:
> 
> 
> > I got a little game for you guys
> ...



Must have been someone else, because I don't attend festivals with knives in Australia, haha. I'd have myself arrested if I did.

Its not that great of a knife, but it was cheap, and has a fancy design.


----------



## liamstrain

xcellent said:


> Going a little bit off-topic here, but did anyone receive their copy of the Spyderco 2014 catelog?? I ordered it the day it was available but haven't received it yet.
> 
> Also for the ones who also love them, Mcusta folders have been restocked on most of the Japanese sites. Definitely getting the MC-141 and the MC-183 Ieyasu..... My god that's such a beauty
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looked through the Spyderco catalog online. Some interesting updates and sprints, but nothing ground breaking or "must have" for me. I'll probably track down their Hungarian folder this year.
  
 I do love Mcusta knives. One of these days, I'll get a Take 33D (MC3) to go with my MC5.


----------



## Sxooter

Muela Bowie Full Tang Fixed Blade 305mm 
  
 Work knife since 1991 or so.


----------



## liamstrain

What is your work, where a big ass bowie is required? 
  
 Nice though! Muela knives are under-rated.


----------



## Sxooter

liamstrain said:


> What is your work, where a big ass bowie is required?
> 
> Nice though! Muela knives are under-rated.


 
 Hehe. I mostly use it for camping and stuff nowdays. I was in the Air Force and used it to cut boxes and stuff back then. Nowadays I'm a DBA so not much call for it at work. 
  
 Thing holds an edge really well.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## StratocasterMan

My latest:
  
 Buck PakLite 143BK.


----------



## dc-k

aevum said:


> Avoid global,
> 
> the spotted stainless steel handle is hell for prolonged use, they dont keep their edge very well and they have a tendency to snap in half...
> 
> Personaly... you will pull my henkles out of my cold dead hands.


 
 just finished working my way through the thread...
  
 I've been using mainly global knives daily for over ten years now and never had a problem with the handle or snapping. I agree that they don't hold an edge for as long as some but I actually enjoy sharpening them so I really don't mind.
  
 Mostly I like the weight, the edge is very sharp and I like the look and feel but of course YMMV...


----------



## DarKen23

Finally pulled the trigger on this barkie!


----------



## campj

I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and carry this Kabar
  
http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Short-Tanto-Point-Serrated/dp/B001EIALK6/ref=sr_1_45?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1389466297&sr=1-45&keywords=kabar
  
 It's nice and balanced, but it can't hold an edge to save its (my) life. If someone could recommend a fixed blade with a blade shorter than 6" that comes with a good leather sheath I'd appreciate it. My budget is ~$200.


----------



## DarKen23

campj said:


> I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and carry this Kabar
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Short-Tanto-Point-Serrated/dp/B001EIALK6/ref=sr_1_45?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1389466297&sr=1-45&keywords=kabar
> 
> It's nice and balanced, but it can't hold an edge to save its (my) life. If someone could recommend a fixed blade with a blade shorter than 6" that comes with a good leather sheath I'd appreciate it. My budget is ~$200.


 
 Tanto's are great for piecing. I believe its the only blade design that is able to piece through Kevlar armor.
  
 What is the blade material?


----------



## DarKen23

campj said:


> I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and carry this Kabar
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Short-Tanto-Point-Serrated/dp/B001EIALK6/ref=sr_1_45?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1389466297&sr=1-45&keywords=kabar
> 
> *It's nice and balanced, but it can't hold an edge to save its (my) life. If someone could recommend a fixed blade with a blade shorter than 6" that comes with a good leather sheath I'd appreciate it. My budget is ~$200.*


 
 Check out the Bark River 'Bravo' or "Gunny". I personally like the Gunny much better. Its a faster cutting knife, and feels extremely comfortable in the hand.
  
 If you like the Bravo, and given that you are in Afghanistan, Id consider the Bravo 1.5 along with a Bark River 'mini-fox river' as your secondary knife to do general cutting tasks like skinning etc.
  
 Heres a gunny with a swedge top for better piecing 

  
 and 2 handsome mini-fox rivers


----------



## campj

The Kabar site says it's 1095 Cro-Van. It dulls really easily, so I need something with harder steel I think. I'll look into the Bravo and Gunny. I was looking at the STS-5, but I read it comes with a sheath that isn't too great, and I don't want to drop another $65 on a good sheath.
  
 Meh, Bravo 1 3V looks really good. Most likely the one I will get. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DarKen23

campj said:


> The Kabar site says it's 1095 Cro-Van. It dulls really easily, so I need something with harder steel I think. I'll look into the Bravo and Gunny. I was looking at the STS-5, but I read it comes with a sheath that isn't too great, and I don't want to drop another $65 on a good sheath.
> 
> How about Entrek?


 
 If you want hard steel, I cant think of any better steel than the CPM 3V 'super steel' offered by Bark River. I have the CPM 3V on the Fox River and the edge retention is ridiculous, in fact I find it hard to get the knife dull. This also comes with a disadvantage, its tougher to sharpen--especially if you are a beginner. For me, I can get my 3v steel 'scary sharp' in no-time using wet-stones and a leather strop with some compound. 
  
 I think you should give the A2 steel a try. Its a softer steel but its takes an extremely sharp edge, quite easily at that. All of BR line is offered in the A2 steel. Some actually prefer the A2 over the 3V.
  
 If you noticed, all of the knives I am recommending have a 'convex' edge, not your typical 'V' edge and/or secondary edge. Convex edges are the sharpest edges. Heres a link to a short intro to how a convex edge actually works. http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php/77751-Why-convex-edges-are-awesome-it-s-not-why-you-think!


----------



## campj

That sounds like a challenge to me... AND I ACCEPT! 3V it is. I'll buy a sharpening kit and learn how to sharpen it. Sounds pretty hobby-ish.

Is there any real drawback to wood vs synthetic handles? Upkeep? Durability? Grip? I've only had synthetic handled knives, but some of these wood handles look pretty ballin'. I'm not so sure anything you can say will sway me from getting a burl wood handle, but I thought I'd ask in the off chance that there is a serious shortfall.


----------



## DarKen23

Lol the burl wood handle is a mighty fine choice. The G10 will have the most grip, if you are wearing gloves they may have too much grip, you won't be able to freely move the knife. The durability of wood should not be of concern, BR is supremely well known for their overall durability. I personally do not like the wood look, though there are a few that I'd rock, like the cocobolo--yumm. The one I recently purchased is the fox river 3v scarlet black maple burl, that color combination is epically sexy.

Anyways, you've made an excellent choice going with bark river knives. You're going to want to cry when you receive the knife, it's so pleasing to look at, I can stare at my BR knives all day. Not to mention that BR are beasts on the field or with whatever the task may be. Congrats, post pictures once you've received it.

For the sharpening stuff, I highly recommend getting a double sided paddle strop with bark rivers green and black compound. Those keep my knives scary-sharp.


----------



## DarKen23

campj said:


> That sounds like a challenge to me... AND I ACCEPT! 3V it is. I'll buy a sharpening kit and learn how to sharpen it. Sounds pretty hobby-ish.
> 
> Is there any real drawback to wood vs synthetic handles? Upkeep? Durability? Grip? I've only had synthetic handled knives, but some of these wood handles look pretty ballin'. I'm not so sure anything you can say will sway me from getting a burl wood handle, but I thought I'd ask in the off chance that there is a serious shortfall.


 
 Check out this handsome 'Desert Ironwood with Mosaic Pins' fox river *drool*


----------



## Chris_Himself

Bark River rules.. I have their Bravo 1 in 3V. The thing with Busse is they grind their blades too thick and they have way too thick starting stock to have any sort of precision cutting tool leftover after the grinding.
  
 I recently got a few knives.
  
 Michael Raymond Estrella

  
 Michael Burch Mid-Tech Impetus and Bob Terzuola ATCF


----------



## liamstrain

chris_himself said:


> Bark River rules.. I have their Bravo 1 in 3V.


 
  
 Agreed. They consistently make the best non-custom traditional fixed blades aside from the now defunct Blind Horse. Good service too, in the rare event you need it. Both A2 and 3V are great steels. 1095 can be really nice, but it doesn't really hold up for sheer durability and edge retention compared with these tool steels.


----------



## DarKen23

chris_himself said:


> *Bark River rules.. I have their Bravo 1 in 3V. The thing with Busse is they grind their blades too thick and they have way too thick starting stock to have any sort of precision cutting tool leftover after the grinding.*
> 
> I recently got a few knives.
> 
> ...


 
 I couldnt agree with you more Chris.
 Thats the reason I re-profile a few of the barkies I have. And with the new 3V, it literally took me hours on the wet-stone to re-profile the convex blade. Screaming sharp though, once its been profiled, screaming sharp--I cant even touch the cutting edge.
  
 I stay away from flippers, too many ways the blade can fail on you.


----------



## DarKen23

Actually there is one blade (flip) thats worthy of being in my pocket. And that is the MicroTech Socom.
 Man thats a sick looking blade!


----------



## campj

This is the knife I ended up buying:

http://www.knivesshipfree.com/bark-river-knives/bravo-1-5-3v/bark-river-knives-bravo-1-5-3v-desert-ironwood-1/

I have to wait until they have a left-handed sheath, and then wait for the abysmal shipping time to Afghanistan. Blech. I'm excited though, that sucka looks nice!


----------



## DarKen23

campj said:


> This is the knife I ended up buying:
> 
> http://www.knivesshipfree.com/bark-river-knives/bravo-1-5-3v/bark-river-knives-bravo-1-5-3v-desert-ironwood-1/
> 
> I have to wait until they have a left-handed sheath, and then wait for the abysmal shipping time to Afghanistan. Blech. I'm excited though, that sucka looks nice!


 
 Went with the big-one eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Very nice choice of handle as well.


----------



## campj

Yeah, there won't be any pics though, no camera over here. We can hook anything up to USB ports on the cpu anyway, so it wouldn't matter if I did have a camera.

My wife and I were stationed in Tucson, AZ and we absolutely love it there, so the Desert Ironwood is a tribute to Tucson.


----------



## campj

Hey, thanks again for the help. Unless the knife sucks of course... 



jk


----------



## Chris_Himself

I probably consider myself one of the more dangerous cablers lol


----------



## DarKen23

chris_himself said:


> I probably consider myself one of the more dangerous cablers lol


chris, you've got some practicing to do. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xSmfK498DjI


----------



## alex8337

My current favorite wood inlaid knife.


----------



## DarKen23

alex8337 said:


> My current favorite wood inlaid knife.


 
 A gentleman's folder. A fine choice.


----------



## alex8337

darken23 said:


> A gentleman's folder. A fine choice.


 
 I tip my hat to you sir.

 I'm not really a fan of the military style knives. I've only got one and it has a cherry wood inlay with a locking mechanism but its uncomfortable to grip.


----------



## liamstrain

I like the Laguoile (like that one) and Le Theirs styles of french knives. They fit some hands well, others not so much, but well made examples can be really great knives. I've had my eye on a few... not that I need more knives. 

 Not that I need more headphones either, but whattaya gonna do. 
  
 Finally got a good Bird & Trout knife (from GEC). Took some hunting, but it's a great value. Holds a real nice edge too.
  

  
 Between this, my Tackett custom bushcrafter, the Spyderco Street Beat, and the Blind Horse Frontier first, I should be done with fixed blades for a while. My wallet hopes anyway.


----------



## DarKen23

liamstrain said:


> I like the Laguoile (like that one) and Le Theirs styles of french knives. They fit some hands well, others not so much, but well made examples can be really great knives. *I've had my eye on a few... not that I need more knives.
> 
> Not that I need more headphones either, but whattaya gonna do. *
> 
> ...


 
 I feel ya.
  
 And that Fred Perrin Spyderco is a awesome EDC. In fact, I dont think Ive ever had a fixed blade contour my hand/grip as good as the street beat did. A really great knife.


----------



## liamstrain

Yeah, the Street Beat is very comfortable to use. I will probably source another sheath for it - not a fan of the G-clip and kydex. It's slightly too long, overall, for me to really use as an EDC - I'd rather something I could use a pocket-sheath with. But it does have its uses. I'll most likely keep it a good while longer.


----------



## campj

If there happens to be any other deployed military perusing this site, you can enter a monthly lottery to win a custom Spyderco Native folder here:

militarylottery@spyderco.com


----------



## DarKen23




----------



## Chris_Himself

darken23 said:


>


 
  
 Dude BRKT is the shizzle


----------



## DarKen23

chris_himself said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yea I love my barkies


----------



## liamstrain

Is that a "little creek" - looks great. I didn't know they were doing mosaic pins.


----------



## viveksaikia22

My new flipper....a CRKT Ikoma Sampa


----------



## DarKen23

liamstrain said:


> Is that a "little creek" - looks great. I didn't know they were doing mosaic pins.


Thanks, the one shown in the photo is the Mini fox river, canvas black with mosaic pin#1. I'll upload a few more pictures shortly. It's a great knife, currently my EDC.


----------



## warubozu

viveksaikia22 said:


> My new flipper....a CRKT Ikoma Sampa


 
  
 The Ikoma Sampa is awesome looking, congrats on the purchase. Might possibly look into getting one myself.


----------



## tempest11

Daily a Spyderco Millie TI here. Can't post pics yet but I love it so much.


----------



## CV1073

I am new here (this is my second post) but I am a lot into knife
 I am a knife collector and a user (every time I can.. since in Italy it is illegal to carry a knife)
  
 my collection:
  
 Strider SnG Lego
 Extrema Ratio SERE 1 (push dagger.. arrived 10 days ago)
 Extrema Ratio Col Moschin (knife designed by an Italian SOF trainer for Italian SOF)
 Emerson Commander
 Ivan Campos Friction folder (custom)
 Gage Custom Knives single handed Marauder - single edge (made on my spec.. and single edge since dual edge are illegal here in Italy)
 ESEE 5 with custom handle and 3 custom sheath (one for BOB, one for battle belt, one for 2 inces shooting belt)
 2 SAK Pioneer in ALU Alox (well actualy one is missing.. but I am sure I just need to empty one of my bags and it will pop out)
 SOG SEAL Knife 2000
 SOG X-52 Recondo (my first big knife)
 Fox Karambit folder
 Tora Tactical Karambit with carbon fibre handle and matched trainer
 Ryan custom knives "made for Cris" knife
  
 I also have another loads of blades but they are not knife tout courst (I have a growing collection of Leatherman multitool.. each of them with at last one blade.. not to mention some ceramic razor blade, some folding safety razor and stuff like that, all splitted in E&E kit 1 and 2, urban survival kit, rural survival kit, bug out bag and get home bag)
  
 This is it more or less (yes I know.. I even bought Bento to make an inventory.. but every time I start to count them I see something that need to be taken care of, like sharpening, lubricating/rust prevention and bla bla bla)
  
 Ciao
  
 Cris
  
 P.S. before you ask for pics.. I will try but I am really camera challenged and I am quite sure what will insult the beautifulness of my blades..


----------



## Chris_Himself

viveksaikia22 said:


> My new flipper....a CRKT Ikoma Sampa


 
  
 I hung out with Flavio this weekend haha. I'm a member of the Usual Suspect Network which is a gigantic knife forum that is hidden from the public. UsualSuspect.net
  
 Use me as a referral and you'll get a quick add-on. They do a quick check on your e-mail and IP just to make sure you're not one of the banned members. When trading custom knives, lots of money flies around, we can't afford to have bad blood hence the security.
  
 That is a SWEET knife!


----------



## viveksaikia22

chris_himself said:


> I hung out with Flavio this weekend haha. I'm a member of the Usual Suspect Network which is a gigantic knife forum that is hidden from the public. UsualSuspect.net
> 
> Use me as a referral and you'll get a quick add-on. They do a quick check on your e-mail and IP just to make sure you're not one of the banned members. When trading custom knives, lots of money flies around, we can't afford to have bad blood hence the security.
> 
> That is a SWEET knife!


 
  
 Thanks for the tip off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Registered and waiting for the mods to approve.


----------



## Chris_Himself

viveksaikia22 said:


> Thanks for the tip off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No sweat. I'm on head-fi because I enjoy my hobbies a lot. When I meet people here that also enjoy my other loves in life, it's always a thrill.
  
 See you there! I hope cross forum promoting isn't bad, they're irrelevant things.


----------



## CV1073

chris_himself said:


> I hung out with Flavio this weekend haha. I'm a member of the Usual Suspect Network which is a gigantic knife forum that is hidden from the public. UsualSuspect.net
> 
> Use me as a referral and you'll get a quick add-on. They do a quick check on your e-mail and IP just to make sure you're not one of the banned members. When trading custom knives, lots of money flies around, we can't afford to have bad blood hence the security.
> 
> That is a SWEET knife!


 
  
 Hey I am a member there too!
 No wait: the USN is my home on the net.. c ya there then!
 (btw screen name is the same.. so I don't have identity chrisis!)
 I even started a thread in the computer subforum about hifi and headphone because I admit it: I discovered not a new world.. a new universe! but I see a common aspect: passion!
  
 have a nice day
  
 Cris


----------



## Chris_Himself

So this is my local chapter badge as well as some other badges. We have an annual get together in Vegas where we occupy Planet Hollywood and it's a huge knife convention as well as a binge drinking contest..
  
 I threw up in TSA last year for example... right in the scanning line AHAHAHAH.
  
 Anyway hope to see you guys on here as well as promoting knife discussion here. I'm more active on the knives as I somewhat have plateau'ed with the headphones hobby as well as becoming a Member of the Trade here. Some of the nicer gear I don't find worth the money, but an $800 custom knife that a man made for me is always worth the money... the irony.
  
 I am into guns, watches, knives, audio, and making cables in case that wasn't obvious.
  
 I am ChrisHimself on USN. No underscore unlike my current handle, feel free to use me as a referral to speed up the process and show the guys who's bringing in new blood, and have fun!


----------



## liamstrain

chris_himself said:


> I'm a member of the Usual Suspect Network which is a gigantic knife forum that is hidden from the public. UsualSuspect.net
> 
> Use me as a referral and you'll get a quick add-on. They do a quick check on your e-mail and IP just to make sure you're not one of the banned members. When trading custom knives, lots of money flies around, we can't afford to have bad blood hence the security.


 
  
 Just joined. User: streetlevel - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Exediron

Haven't got my own picture yet, but I just got a new beauty to replace my previous knife which sadly never made it back from Detroit recently:
  





 First impressions are that it's really pretty, the action is different from what I'm used to but feels smooth (coaxing a satisfying click out of it when flicking is difficult at first) and the worksmanship seems excellent. Mine has slightly darker bone than shown.
  
 Really liking it so far!


----------



## warubozu

Wow that is a beautiful SOG, is that a precious stone on the thumb stud?


----------



## Exediron

warubozu said:


> Wow that is a beautiful SOG, is that a precious stone on the thumb stud?


 
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's an Abalone jewel, which means it's I suppose a bit like a pearl. So semi-precious maybe. When I get my macro equipment out later I'll try and take some details.


----------



## Exediron

Photos:
  

  

  
 Click 'Original' in the viewer for large (~33%) size.


----------



## phillyd

Just grabbed a Kershaw Brawler (1990) from Amazon. Very nice knife for $25. I'll post some pics of it soon.


----------



## PalJoey

An old Ghurka Kukri, similar to this pic, but sadly without sheath or the smaller blades.


----------



## jfindon

Just came in today, love Leeks for cases where I need a smaller EDC.


----------



## rapoon

ordered a spyderco chinese lum yesterday.


----------



## warubozu

Congrats on the purchase of the Lum Chinese, I love the one that I have with titanium scales. Like the blade design by the late Bob Lum.


----------



## liamstrain

Two new traditionals - the #47 Viper in smooth white bone, and #9 Esquire in black water buffalo horn. Make a nice little pair to tote around. 
  

  
 Also got in my new Spyderco Southard. Really like it, even stock. I have an STR bladeworks deep carry clip on the way for it, and will be getting carbon fiber replacement scales for the brown G10.


----------



## PalJoey

Does this look like too good a deal to be true? A Laguiole knife with Damascus blade, reduced from £125.00 to £42.50? 
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Price-Reduced-Handmade-Damascus-Laguiole/dp/B005XJX2D0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392992834&sr=8-1&keywords=laguiole+damascus


----------



## smial1966

If the Laguiole is genuine then that's an absolute bargain price. The only cautionary note I'd add, is that every knife on the Languiole website has a bulls head graphic and company name stamped into the knife blade, but perhaps they didn't do this with the damascus blades. Why not email Languiole the knife link and ask for their opinion?  
  
 Quote:


paljoey said:


> Does this look like too good a deal to be true? A Laguiole knife with Damascus blade, reduced from £125.00 to £42.50?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Price-Reduced-Handmade-Damascus-Laguiole/dp/B005XJX2D0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392992834&sr=8-1&keywords=laguiole+damascus


----------



## PalJoey

Hmm... if you click on the seller's name (Perkin Knives) all their stock listed on Amazon is heavily discounted. But there are only 20-odd items, so maybe it's clearance stock.
  
 Nice looking knife anyway, especially at that price...


----------



## PalJoey

Looking closer, the blade doesn't look the right shape.


----------



## liamstrain

I think they make their own knives, patterned after other manufacturers (no ricasso or blade etch/stamp, and Perkins box not a Laguile box) ... Price is pretty good though, if it's not made poorly.


----------



## PalJoey

liamstrain said:


> I think they make their own knives, patterned after other manufacturers (no ricasso or blade etch/stamp, and Perkins box not a Laguile box) ... Price is pretty good though, if it's not made poorly.


 
 I bought one, and it arrived this morning. I only occasionally need a penknife (damn you, impenetrable modern packaging!), but the handle on my old one, bought from a school friend many years ago, has been all wobbly for a while now and I thought I'd treat myself.
  
 It's quite a nice piece of kit. Not like a proper Laguiole, but a decent small knife. Time will tell, as regards build quality.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> I bought one, and it arrived this morning. I only occasionally need a penknife (damn you, impenetrable modern packaging!), but the handle on my old one, bought from a school friend many years ago, has been all wobbly for a while now and I thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> It's quite a nice piece of kit. Not like a proper Laguiole, but a decent small knife. Time will tell, as regards build quality.


 

 Follow-up: the detailing is not in the same league as a top-class knife, but it feels nice in the hand and although it doesn't lock, the blade, once open, is held nice and firm by the spring. Pleased!


----------



## liamstrain

Pleased in the best outcome. 
  
 I've got one of Charlies new SFO orders on the way. An ebony radio knife. Very excited to get it in hand. GEC's image below.


----------



## liamstrain

Came on my wedding anniversary - the traditional gift for the 5th anniversary is "wood" - so that works out. Getting it sharpened up, an in my pocket. Great blade so far.


----------



## Maverickmonk

So, I haven't bought anything Audio related in a year and a half. I enjoy my setup greatly. I have however gone a little overboard with knives, including a few customs. Also, soon I will be making my own  here are my productions: some Emersons, a Benchmade, spyderco, mcusta and boker 

And here are my customs. A smaller group, but two knives by ThreeSisterForge, and a Curtiss Nano. I can't say enough about David Curtiss and his knives. Mine is at the shop right now for a pivot upgrade, which he did on his dime. 

I also just got a custom fixed blade by Karroll. His work is incredibly smooth and refined


----------



## Podster

I went to KC to visit an old high school buddy this weekend and he is an avid gun and knife collector and he gave me this nice Bladetech with kicker assist. I'm not familiar with the brand or knife but it seems like a pretty nice one


----------



## Chris_Himself

I got in a box of custom balisongs 
  
 Props to DHC for the photography.


----------



## Maverickmonk

The 29knives Bali's are incredible, I would love to see them in person. I have yet to flip anything but a Benchmade, though I've handled a fair few of those. The 51 is my favorite thus far. At some point I'll make my own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteCrow

chris_himself said:


> I got in a box of custom balisongs
> 
> Props to DHC for the photography.


 
 please stop chris...I cant take it any more. You're literally killing me.


----------



## Chris_Himself

whitecrow said:


> please stop chris...I cant take it any more. You're literally killing me.


 
 Aww man you're selling your RS-2?!


----------



## WhiteCrow

chris_himself said:


> Aww man you're selling your RS-2?!


 

 "selling" since no one wants them ((((


----------



## liamstrain

Recently acquired my first Chris Reeve. A Small Carbon fiber 21, Insingo - not my picture. 
  

  
 Man is this a sweet little knife. Very quickly became #1 in my EDC rotation - only getting swapped out with the Spyderco Southard when I'm feeling flippy.


----------



## Chris_Himself

liamstrain said:


> Recently acquired my first Chris Reeve. A Small Carbon fiber 21, Insingo - not my picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Man is this a sweet little knife. Very quickly became #1 in my EDC rotation - only getting swapped out with the Spyderco Southard when I'm feeling flippy.


 
  
  
 Very nice, thats the way to do it man. Once you go CRK, there is literally nothing else. I buy customs just because it makes me feel good but objectively that is the best folding knife in the world as far as were concerned.


----------



## Philimon

Just bought a second benchmade benchmite keychain knife. Super thin, locks open n closed, and requires two hands two unlock so unlikely to open accidentally. I have one in black handle/black blade and another in grey/black. Before the benchmite, i tried a non-locking closed position folder, but it ended up opening partly twice in a period of about 6mos, so i put it away and bought the benchmite. The folder that opened was a boker keycom.


----------



## Donair

I have a scar on my right index finger knuckle from 4 stitches needed to sew me up after I smuggled an unknown non locking jack knife from my dads sock drawer 30 years ago.

For the last 10 years or so I've carried a few of the teeny $20 Swiss army knives (finger nail knife?) and some of the bigger SA/Wegner pocket knifes but I've always found the bigger ones always felt bulky in the pocket.

Recently I've become enthralled with Spyderco knives. I've picked up a Delica 4 (full serrated) and an Endura 4 (combo edge). I have big chubby hands so the Endura sort of feels better in hand, but the Delica 4 certainly feels nice and unobtrusive in the pocket, even while at work in a business casual environment.

I am looking at sharpening systems now with Sypdercos Sharpmaker leading the options.

Knives!


----------



## dddavidp

After seeing some youtube videos, I have decided to purchase a Kukri or Khukiri. If anybody has any info/advice, it would be appreciated.
  
 I just happened to watch a totally non knife related video in which the main guy had a folding Kukri-style knife. Does anybody know what particular knife it is or of anything similar?
  
 I also found this knife, and it seems to be what I want. I want it to be able to fit it into my pocket, and do not want anything fancy looking - just quality and functionality.


----------



## PalJoey

dddavidp said:


> After seeing some youtube videos, I have decided to purchase a Kukri or Khukiri. If anybody has any info/advice, it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> I just happened to watch a totally non knife related video in which the main guy had a folding Kukri-style knife. Does anybody know what particular knife it is or of anything similar?
> ...


 

 I have an old kukri that I purchased from an antique shop decades ago. No sheath, and it was old and obviously well-used. I love the way it looks, though - classic shape.


----------



## liamstrain

Best traditionally made Khukri's on the new market right now are from Himalayan Imports. Not sure about any folding ones. 
  
 http://www.himalayan-imports.com/khuk1.html
  
 Edit: the one in the video looks like a Cold Steel - one of the Rajah models.
 http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Rajah-Grivory-Handle/dp/B001CXHSE0
  
 edit - or looking at the handle, maybe the spartan. 
 http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Spartan-Grivory-Handle/dp/B001VIYJUM/


----------



## PalJoey

In George McDonald Fraser's memoir of the Burma campaign 'Quartered safe out here', there are several reminiscences about the Ghurkas. In one, he recalls following them into the woods where a Japanese position needed to be taken.
  
 As he and his mates approached the woods, they found loads of rifles on the ground, as the Ghurkas had thrown them down, drawn their kukris and gone in with cold steel alone. Needless to say, they took the position.


----------



## dddavidp

paljoey said:


> I have an old kukri that I purchased from an antique shop decades ago. No sheath, and it was old and obviously well-used. I love the way it looks, though - classic shape.


 
 Yea, they do look quite nice. I personally prefer "old tiger" (aged but deadly) looking  knives over the "fancy showoff" ones. Got any pics of it?


liamstrain said:


> Best traditionally made Khukri's on the new market right now are from Himalayan Imports. Not sure about any folding ones.
> 
> http://www.himalayan-imports.com/khuk1.html
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the links! I think it was the spartan. I looked at Himilayan Imports website, and I see why you said the best. Unfortunately, none of them are what I am after or in my price range.
  
 Even after looking ats some other Cold Steel knives, I'm going to buy the Spartan. It is exactly what I want judging from reviews, although that handle could be better.


paljoey said:


> In George McDonald Fraser's memoir of the Burma campaign 'Quartered safe out here', there are several reminiscences about the Ghurkas. In one, he recalls following them into the woods where a Japanese position needed to be taken.
> 
> As he and his mates approached the woods, they found loads of rifles on the ground, as the Ghurkas had thrown them down, drawn their kukris and gone in with cold steel alone. Needless to say, they took the position.


 
 That takes some serious balls. No wonder they are some of the best.


----------



## PalJoey

dddavidp said:


> Yea, they do look quite nice. I personally prefer "old tiger" (aged but deadly) looking  knives over the "fancy showoff" ones. Got any pics of it?


 
 My Kindle camera is not great (front-mounted only, so no viewfinder), and the freebie digital camera I got from the stationery company is little better. Here's a photo, but don't expect stunning resolution...

  
 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Futtocks/Kukri_zpsc3312c30.jpg


----------



## dddavidp

paljoey said:


> My Kindle camera is not great (front-mounted only, so no viewfinder), and the freebie digital camera I got from the stationery company is little better. Here's a photo, but don't expect stunning resolution...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Futtocks/Kukri_zpsc3312c30.jpg



The knife itself looks fine, but you weren't joking about that camera lol. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

chris_himself said:


> I got in a box of custom balisongs
> 
> Props to DHC for the photography.


 

 Those are friggen awesome!!! Great heirlooms for the lad when he's ready.  That 2nd one from the bottom is NASTY.


----------



## Frankzappa92

These are some amazing pieces of equipment. Never got into such stuff myself, but I certainly learned to appreciate a good knife, mainly through my brother.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

As young boys, knives were about the only things we could buy and keep that our mothers would allow.  I have so many its almost hoarder-like.  Now my son, which is 19 and in the military, has accumulated quite a few as well.  Its almost as bad as women and their shoes and purses.


----------



## dddavidp

bl33dnears said:


> As young boys, knives were about the only things we could buy and keep that our mothers would allow.  I have so many its almost hoarder-like.  Now my son, which is 19 and in the military, has accumulated quite a few as well.  Its almost as bad as women and their shoes and purses.



Haha, but at least our shiet isn't just for looks


----------



## Chris_Himself

bl33dnears said:


> Those are friggen awesome!!! Great heirlooms for the lad when he's ready.  That 2nd one from the bottom is NASTY.


 
  
 Lol I ain't ever havin' kids


----------



## PhoneLover94

It's been a while, guys! Here is a little of what I have been up to


----------



## dddavidp

phonelover94 said:


> It's been a while, guys! Here is a little of what I have been up to


 
 not bad, but the sides of the bottom 3 don't look so good, and i swear the very last knife has nicks in the middle.
  
 kind of a random question - does anybody know of any rod sharpeners they would recommend? i am looking for one that's ceramic and another that's diamond.


----------



## devgru

Spyderco Sharpmaker.
  
 PhoneLover, nice SnG you have there.


----------



## dddavidp

devgru said:


> Spyderco Sharpmaker.
> 
> PhoneLover, nice SnG you have there.


 
 I looked it up and it looks pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## liamstrain

dddavidp said:


> not bad, but the sides of the bottom 3 don't look so good, and i swear the very last knife has nicks in the middle.


 
  
 I get the impression those are knives that actually get used. (The FRN one in the back just looks like it's been used on tape, nothing bad - and I think the "chips" on the front blade are a function of the photograph, not the blade).


----------



## dddavidp

liamstrain said:


> I get the impression those are knives that actually get used. (The FRN one in the back just looks like it's been used on tape, nothing bad - and I think the "chips" on the front blade are a function of the photograph, not the blade).




Makes sense (the knives being used), but I have no idea how a camera could make the blade look like that. Maybe it doesn't catch the light due to a difference in angles.


----------



## liamstrain

It's the blade that is down on the surface - there could be a lot going on there...the steel on those isn't prone to chipping like that. *shrug*
  
 Storms today, so I don't have any good natural light to work with, but here are some bad cell phone pics of some newer acquisitions. I also have two new custom friction folders (a Daniel Fairly Titanium, and a custom higonokami with hammered copper from Shelby Mihalevich - but I'll have to grab pictures of them later.)
  
 New and customized Spyderco - Vallotton Sub Hilt, Bead blasted Hungarian, and Southard with custom carbon scales and STR deep carry clip. 
  

  
 Traditionals - Hartkopf Solingen camp knife with ebony scales, and a GEC #92 Eureka Jack, in black/white buffalo horn.


----------



## liamstrain

Eh - I had a minute. 
  
 Daniel Fairly Titanium Friction folder (carbidized chisel edge) and Shelby Mihalevich higo with damascus and hammered copper.
  

  
 And a Boker Kwaiken with titanium heat colored scales, and Benchmade 940-1 (S90V and carbon fiber, and custom deep carry heat blued titanium clip).


----------



## liamstrain

New custom fixed blade from Leif Lambertson - W2 with hamon, and almond burl handles (carbon fiber pins, and a hidden lanyard recess) - not my picture yet, but I have the knife in hand, and it's a beauty.


----------



## Shluupag

For giggles bunch of blades I grabbed around the house.
  
 Cheap, dispensable Bahco mora - actually useful and used tool
 EKA folder - more of a toy
 Mushroom knife - life necessity
 Victorinox Manager - too small to be very useful, but just fine as a keychain EDC
 Victorinox Spirit X - look at that thing, as beautiful as it is useful


----------



## liamstrain

2014 BF Traditional forum knife. "Stag Jack" - turned out to be a beauty. 
  

  
 I've also, apparently, been unconsciously collecting Carbon fiber... Just a quick grab of the ones I noticed gathering in my drawer. (the Southard with the custom CF scale is my most commonly carried modern).


----------



## liamstrain

Ended up selling the Carbon fiber CRK. I just wasn't carrying it, and couldn't justify having it sitting around. Swapped it for a vintage (60s) Omega Automatic 565.


----------



## dddavidp

liamstrain said:


> Ended up selling the Carbon fiber CRK. I just wasn't carrying it, and couldn't justify having it sitting around. Swapped it for a vintage (60s) Omega Automatic 565.



Pics pls.


----------



## liamstrain

When it arrives, certainly.  I also swapped a couple vintage slip-joints (John Primble, and Schrade Walden) for a mid 50's Bulova. Also en-route.


----------



## liamstrain

Here's the 1954 Bulova. Omega is coming from overseas, so it's a bit unpredictable. 
  

  
  
  
 And since this is a knife sub-group, here it is with a period buddy. A mid 50's Schrade Walden 702 serpentine jack.


----------



## dddavidp

Man those look nice!g I wish I had money for a nice watch T.T


----------



## Brimstone

I have an affinity for Becker knives.  Here is my latest Becker, a BK15, after stripping the black coating and electro-etching the logo:
  

  
 Here is the whole family for KaBar/Beckers:
  

 Top to bottom: BK9, BK2, BK15, KaBar Necker, BK14
  
 They see some use


----------



## liamstrain

brimstone said:


> I have an affinity for Becker knives.




With good reason! I personally tend to go towards more traditional styles, but Becker makes great blades. Nice collection!


----------



## IceClass

A tiny Gerber folder for EDC


And an Eesee Izula that I grab if I go outdoors (unless I'm going hunting then it's a whole other category of cutlery that comes along.)


----------



## liamstrain

Today's pairing. A couple of vintage Schrade's. A big teardrop jack, and the little 708. I love this old steel.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Today's pairing. A couple of vintage Schrade's. A big teardrop jack, and the little 708. I love this old steel.


 
 Seems every grandfather I've ever known had one of those 708's in his pocket
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is my only Schrade but it is a substantial one


----------



## dddavidp

podster said:


> Seems every grandfather I've ever known had one of those 708's in his pocket:bigsmile_face:  This is my only Schrade but it is a substantial one:wink_face:




Lol I like how you have a mini folder among all those sheathed blades.


----------



## Podster

Guess I could have opened it like the Double Eagle, not sure if you would call my small collection eclectic or sporadic


----------



## dddavidp

Nah man, I really just think its funny.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Looking to get the Cold Steel Tanto knife someday, though I'm not really willing to pay the full price.


----------



## Philimon




----------



## PalJoey

I am considering a Monnerie for my next purchase.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Some tough decisions are more enjoyable than others. The full rotation as of now. 

Edit: sorry for the awful lighting. I've got 1 60w bulb per room in my apartment. It's so dark in here, Batman thinks my apartment is his friend.


----------



## dluu

paljoey said:


> I am considering a Monnerie for my next purchase.


 
 Very sexy.


----------



## PalJoey

dluu said:


> Very sexy.


 
 I'll wait 'til after Christmas before ordering, but then... IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## dylanmcbean0819

may i ask how much you got your leek for, i know that they usually go for 30-40 but i just want to know what kind of deal you got on it. i am currently looking at the spyderco paramiltary 2.


----------



## Philimon

Just got a Spyderco Manbug in the mail. Impressions: way too small. Can't get a decent grip on it, and its too small to open one-handed comfortably but can be done. And the handle feels plasticky compared to my Spyderco Endura even though the Manbug looks like a scaled down version of that knife. It's also too big to want to put on your key ring like my Benchmark Benchmites. Conclusion: useless knife, but maybe you can get used to the handle and opening, and then maybe it could be a nice EDC, but probably not, especially if you have regular human hands. 
  
 I have a Spyderco Junior coming next. Will have pics and review. Preview pic from the web:


----------



## PalJoey

Woohoo! I chucked out a big load of old magazines for recycling last week, and afterwards, I couldn't find my damascus Laguiole-style knife. I thought "well, that's gone forever", as the bin had been emptied the same afternoon.
  
 Then, sorting out Christmas presents for wrapping, I found the knife in the bag which contained all the cards I'd bought. I like that knife a lot - it looks like this one, only with a cream-coloured handle.


----------



## liamstrain

Close call! Glad you found it.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> I am considering a Monnerie for my next purchase.


 
 Despite finding the Laguiole I thought I'd lost, I have ordered the Monnerie anyway. It's just too beautiful not to have, and would serve as a spare steak knife at a pinch.


----------



## PalJoey

The Monnerie has arrived! The handle's slightly darker than in the photos I've posted, and it is an inch longer than the Laguiole, at 8.5 inches (unfolded).


----------



## liamstrain

Well that certainly is pretty. I've been looking at a Thiers french folder in juniper wood. I like the shape of that one though. 
  
 Just received a 50s-60s Primble redbone barlow that I'd been eyeing for a while.


----------



## liamstrain

Just arrived today. A Schrade Cutco (Walden NY) EO Teardrop jack, with tortoiseshell celluloid scales. Circa 1945, I believe.


----------



## PalJoey

You may enjoy this product, but you'll probably enjoy the customer reviews more: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenger-Giant-Swiss-Army-Knife/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1423960636&sr=1-1&keywords=giant+swiss+army+knife


----------



## Voidrunner

I'm a knifemaker. Went full-time about a year ago. I specialize in self-defense pieces, so weight and concealability are paramount. Materials are generally carbon fiber and titanium, I've even done some ceramic/carbon fiber laminate knives. 
  



  
 So yeah... You could say I'm into knives.


----------



## Podster

voidrunner said:


> I'm a knifemaker. Went full-time about a year ago. I specialize in self-defense pieces, so weight and concealability are paramount. Materials are generally carbon fiber and titanium, I've even done some ceramic/carbon fiber laminate knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Digging those hammered grips Void, that first one with the carbon blade is sexy


----------



## Mr Rick

OK, I guess I'll start posting my collection. One a day until I'm finished.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> OK, I guess I'll start posting my collection. One a day until I'm finished.


 
 My first thought is are you going to live long enough to post them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jk Rick, many a grandfather carried one of those every day


----------



## liamstrain

Nice old Kutmaster, Rick. I've never been a huge fan of the Muskrat pattern, but that's a very nice example. 
  
 I'm carrying these two old Schrade Walden's today. A mid 60's 708, and a mid 40's Teardrop jack.


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> Nice old Kutmaster, Rick. I've never been a huge fan of the Muskrat pattern, but that's a very nice example.
> 
> I'm carrying these two old Schrade Walden's today. A mid 60's 708, and a mid 40's Teardrop jack.


 
 Very nice.  I try to experience many different styles although like you the Muskrat is not one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## immtbiker

I wanna play!


----------



## Voidrunner

Thanks! Those are actually all carbon fiber. The other two is just the non-woven kind. All are carbon fiber with a Titanium core.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## immtbiker

A Kershaw for M'Lady. 
  
 It's sort of like a "_thanks for still having sex with me after all these years_" sort of present:


----------



## whoever

immtbiker said:


> A Kershaw for M'Lady.
> 
> It's sort of like a "[COLOR=800080]_thanks for still having sex with me after all these years_[/COLOR]" sort of present:





Dude....ever thought of WHAT SHE COULD DO with this KNIFE to never EVER have sex with you AFTER ALL THESE YEARS????!!!!!!


----------



## Voidrunner

What on earth are those headphones, IMMTBiker?


----------



## liamstrain

Today's carry. Getat MM homage, Spyderco Southard with custom carbon scales and ti deep clip, and a GEC #15 Radio Jack SFO in Ebony.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## immtbiker

Everyone needs an All-American Buck in their collection:


----------



## immtbiker

voidrunner said:


> What on earth are those headphones, IMMTBiker?


 

 They are the Sony PFR-V1 model. The sub-bass comes through a hole in the U-shaped semi-circles that sit in your ears.
  
 Similar to the AKG K1000's, you need to be in a quiet environment to completely enjoy them.
  
 Here's a link: http://www.headfonia.com/creative-minds-sony-pfr-v1/
  
 Here's a picture of wifey listening at a Tampa HF meet, who would *never *use that little *knife *to cut off my pee-pee (she would need a much bigger knife than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):


----------



## liamstrain

immtbiker said:


> Everyone needs an All-American Buck in their collection:


 
  
 I agree. But just one. In my case, a Buck Custom shop 110, in S30V steel, with nickel silver bolsters, and buffalo horn scales.


----------



## immtbiker

mr rick said:


>


 

 If this country ever had a Civil War, which side would win?


----------



## Mr Rick

Kershaw Squaw Creek ASU-6A Carbon Fiber Lockback Knife 2150CF


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> They are the Sony PFR-V1 model. The sub-bass comes through a hole in the U-shaped semi-circles that sit in your ears.
> 
> Similar to the AKG K1000's, you need to be in a quiet environment to completely enjoy them.
> 
> ...


 
 THX for the link, they look to be very interesting. She seems to be really putting them to the test, wish I could get my better half to be that interested but as long as she lets me I'm good with it


----------



## Voidrunner

immtbiker said:


> They are the Sony PFR-V1 model. The sub-bass comes through a hole in the U-shaped semi-circles that sit in your ears.
> 
> Similar to the AKG K1000's, you need to be in a quiet environment to completely enjoy them.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I found them after doing some searching. What a unique concept!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

Buck, Boone & Crockett Paperstone Stockman, 301GRSBCLE


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

I was asked to take a picture of all my easy open traditional jacks - so I did. I'll have to do another later with the blades open. :/
  

  
  
  
 Left to right:
  
 Hammer Brand NYKC Walden (1920s)
 No tang stamp - shield Endicott Johnson Shoes (unknown maker - possibly Syracuse - est 1940s)
 Camillus Cutlery Co. Camillus NY (1930s)
 AW Wadsworth and Son Germany (1940s)
 Schrade Cutco Walden NY (1940s) - Tortoiseshell Celluloid
 GEC Northfield - antique tan jigged bone
 GEC Northfield - red garnet jigged bone single blade
 GEC Northfields - African blackwood liner lock single blade


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

Canal Street Cutlery:  5" "Squeeze" Lock Back, American Chestnut


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Nice OT Stockman mr.Rick - I'd sold off my last Stockman pattern a few months ago, so when I stumbled on this 40's Remington, I snapped it up. Sellers pics, it just arrived and I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## liamstrain

I also splashed out on this custom forged cocobolo handled bird and trout. I didn't really need another B&T, but then again...need has never been the real factor here. The integral forged lanyard loop is what sold me on it.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

CRAFTSMAN “AMERICAN EAGLES"


----------



## Mr Rick

Imperial: Prov, U.S.A.


----------



## Mr Rick

Canal Street Cutlery: 4" Two Blade Muskrat - Reclaimed American Chestnut


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Another nice GEC, Rick. Thanks for sharing them. I need to take a weekend and just make nice photographs of all of mine.


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> Another nice GEC, Rick. Thanks for sharing them. I need to take a weekend and just make nice photographs of all of mine.


 
 I dig out the camera each time I purchase one. It's easier that way. LOL


----------



## Mr Rick

BUCK 301RWS ROSEWOOD THREE BLADE STOCKMAN


----------



## liamstrain

Went fishing this morning for the season trout opener (and fewer people at the lake due to the nature of this holiday). No trout, just one grumpy snapping turtle. But it did give me a chance to carry the new GL Drew Bird and Trout, and an old Ulster camper. So that's nice.


----------



## Mr Rick

Schrade Uncle Henry 897UH Signature Premium Stockman


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Northfield/GEC #77 Barlow in Stag


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Voidrunner

Here's a few of my recently completed knives. All are 6Al4V Titanium laminated with carbon fiber on both sides, with tungsten carbide embedded edges.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

I "organized" part of my collection last night. Most of the traditionals. I still need to go through the moderns and the rest of the fixed blades. I'm probably going to sell off a bunch and focus the collection more.


----------



## Podster

Awesome collection of pocket folders
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is the black handle on the sheath a Boker?


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Awesome collection of pocket folders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you mean this one??


----------



## liamstrain

It only looks black. It's brown sawcut delrin on a vintage (1970s) Schrade Old Timer 152 "Sharpfinger" as Mr. Rick points out.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> It only looks black. It's brown sawcut delrin on a vintage (1970s) Schrade Old Timer 152 "Sharpfinger" as Mr. Rick points out.


 
 Nice, and 100 times the knife than the Boker model that looks similar. Thanx Rick


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## kramer5150

First time posting to this thread... I am a knife user not a knife collector.  I need a camp-trail ready beater tool and general purpose utility knife.  Food prep, small-scale firewood prep, emergency SHTF kinds of things.
  
 Just to give a general idea of the kinds of field usage... My son is tenderfoot boy scout, and he carries a stainless Mora.  So were always trying to put the boys in various types of outdoor scenarios to put their teamwork and outdoor skills to the test.  I carry a small ceramic rod field sharpener in my pack... so hardness and edge holding is not as important as steel durability (at least I don't think it is)
  
 This knife King blade caught my attention...
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K01328G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AL7AZ9CVC04M
  
 Does anyone have any experience with this maker and model?
  
 thanks


----------



## Mr Rick

kramer5150 said:


> First time posting to this thread... I am a knife user not a knife collector.  I need a camp-trail ready beater tool and general purpose utility knife.  Food prep, small-scale firewood prep, emergency SHTF kinds of things.
> 
> Just to give a general idea of the kinds of field usage... My son is tenderfoot boy scout, and he carries a stainless Mora.  So were always trying to put the boys in various types of outdoor scenarios to put their teamwork and outdoor skills to the test.  I carry a small ceramic rod field sharpener in my pack... so hardness and edge holding is not as important as steel durability (at least I don't think it is)
> 
> ...


 
 No experience with the one you mentioned but your sons Mora will do it all.  I recommend their Bushcraft Black.


----------



## liamstrain

I do not know the one you listed. I agree, the Mora bushcraft is a tremendous bargain. 
  
 For not much more than the one you linked, Becker/KaBar make the BK2 - which is a very good workhorse as well. Well made, and very very robust. 
 http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Becker-BK2-Campanion-Fixed/dp/B001N1DPDE


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> I do not know the one you listed. I agree, the Mora bushcraft is a tremendous bargain.
> 
> For not much more than the one you linked, Becker/KaBar make the BK2 - which is a very good workhorse as well. Well made, and very very robust.
> http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Becker-BK2-Campanion-Fixed/dp/B001N1DPDE


 
  
 I have a BK-2. It's a beast. Great to scare away the natives, but probably not the best choice for bushcraft tasks.


----------



## liamstrain

Yeah, it's what - .25" thick? The BK16 might be a better bet. Even so - the point is, for the money, you can get much better knives for the purpose. And for less money, the Mora is great - I've used one of the wooden handled ones for years... 
  
 Once you start looking into double or triple the cash, you get into Bark River, and semi-custom production knives which will do the same task admirably. But it's hard to justify $200 when the $30 Mora does it so well.


----------



## kramer5150

Great thanks !!  Mora black is definitely one of the front-runners, along with a Condor Garuda.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Condor-Tools-Knives-Garuda-5-Inch/dp/B007MC40SC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428984631&sr=8-1&keywords=condor+garuda
  
 I'm leaning towards a thinner blade stock.  The weight reduction / avoidance would be beneficial.  Some of these scouts are cross country runners and swim team members... keeping up with these guys is a real challenge on the trails, especially when it rains.  I don't need it to be ultra-light... Its more that if it is heavy, it BETTER pack a LOT more capability for the added weight.
  
 I wasn't aware of the BK16, that looks like an excellent choice too.
  
 Curious... how do the handles on all these knives fair in cold wet conditions?  Do you lose much control with gloves on?  The larger canvas micarta handle scales is one reason I am leaning towards the Condor.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Nice custom! I'm cleaning things up and getting ready to go camping. Got one of my Sharpfingers in the mix (with a GEC #15 Boy's knife, and Husqvarna axe).


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> Nice custom! I'm cleaning things up and getting ready to go camping. Got one of my Sharpfingers in the mix (with a GEC #15 Boy's knife, and Husqvarna axe).


 
 Headed out to the Forest Preserve?  You look like your're ready. Enjoy your Midwestern springtime.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Maverickmonk

Mr Rick, You have a hell of a collection of traditional knives. I'm a bit jealous

 I've been meaning to invest in one, maybe something in either Cocobolo or green Micarta to match the larger knife it'd be carried with (I may carry a traditional but I usually keep a fixed blade or a locking knife for more strenuous tasks)


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

maverickmonk said:


> Mr Rick, You have a hell of a collection of traditional knives. I'm a bit jealous
> 
> I've been meaning to invest in one, maybe something in either Cocobolo or green Micarta to match the larger knife it'd be carried with (I may carry a traditional but I usually keep a fixed blade or a locking knife for more strenuous tasks)


 
  
 GEC makes some pretty nice green micarta on a few of their models - I have them in the #92 Eureka/Talon, the #47 Viper, and #72 Cody scout. Great knives.


----------



## liamstrain

Today's carry - 1920s New York Knife Company "Hammer Brand" Jack


----------



## liamstrain

These just arrived. Serial number matched set (#25 of 50) of JBF Champlin Teardrop Jacks


----------



## Mr Rick

^^^^Beauties^^^^


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## MuffinsOfGump

I have a Cold Steel Code 4 currently, and I just ordered a Fox Folding Karambit


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Been carrying this one since it came in last week. GEC/Northfield #38 "Grindling Whittler" SFO in red jigged bone.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## cel4145

My first time visiting this thread and looked at the last couple of pages. I didn't know this was Mr. Rick's knife picture thread :etysmile: My collection now seems meager and small 

Just got my first Opinel today, the stainless blue trekker with stainless blade.


----------



## Mr Rick

cel4145 said:


> My first time visiting this thread and looked at the last couple of pages. I didn't know this was Mr. Rick's knife picture thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Everyone is free to contribute. 
  
 Here is another one of mine.


----------



## liamstrain

Carrying the old Schrade pair again... I just love the weight and smoothness of this old Teardrop jack.


----------



## immtbiker

mr rick said:


> Everyone is free to contribute.


 
  
  
 Rick says it's ok for others to play in his sandbox. Now I just wish I had more toys to contribute.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## OverlordRush




----------



## liamstrain

Some Busse goodness. Nice pieces.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## PalJoey

Another lousy photo, but this is my entire (non-kitchen) knife collection. From top to bottom, a half-size kukri, a Thuya burl Monnerie and a Laguiole-style with Damascus blade.


----------



## OverlordRush




----------



## liamstrain

Found a good deal on a mid 30s-40s Craftsman machinists toolbox. Promptly filled all 7 drawers with most of my traditionals. Sorry for the low light, crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

My newest addition is in the mail.


----------



## liamstrain

I like those Black Wolf Armory pieces, Rick. Nice.


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> I like those Black Wolf Armory pieces, Rick. Nice.


 
  
 Thanks. Always a risk. BWA is no longer in business. Luckily I never paid him anything up front. I haven't been so lucky with others.


----------



## liamstrain

Aye - I tend to shy away from custom makers who require much upfront.


----------



## interpolate

Swiss Army knife with cloud synch.


----------



## Mr Rick

Caffrey EBKII 71210 ( Wharncliff )


----------



## Mr Rick

Kershaw Cryo Speed Safe Folding Knife


----------



## Mr Rick

Canal Street Cutlery: 3 3/4" "Pinch" Lock Back - Reclaimed American Chestnut


----------



## Mr Rick

Kutmaster Muskrat, Utica, N. Y.


----------



## Mr Rick

S. K. Knives, Bigfork , Mt. "Little Belt" Skinner


----------



## Mr Rick

The newest addition to my small collection of Montana made knives.


----------



## Mr Rick

Caffrey EBKII 71210 ( Wharncliff )
  
 EBKII (Economical Belt Knife)
 Differentially Heat treated 1084 steel, Blue/Black G10 Scales,
 Nickel Silver hardware, with Kydex sheath/Tek-Lok.
 2 3/4" Blade
 6 1/2" Overall


----------



## interpolate

With all this cutting edge technology I'm in awe.


----------



## cel4145

interpolate said:


> With all this cutting edge technology I'm in awe.




*groan*


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

Canal Street Cutlery: 4 1/8"  Moon Pie Trapper


----------



## Mr Rick

Buck 110FG Folding Hunter with Finger Grooves, Lockback Folding Knife


----------



## interpolate




----------



## Mr Rick

Buck, Boone & Crockett Paperstone Stockman, 301GRSBCLE


----------



## Mr Rick

Great Eastern Cutlery: Lumber Jack #45


----------



## liamstrain

Intersting #45. I've never seen that particular pattern. Sort of electrician on steroids. 
  
 I've got a custom slipjoint the maker tells me is very near to completing, whick I hope to be able to post here soon.


----------



## liamstrain

And it's shipping out today!
  
 Evan Nicolaides (Esnyx) Teardrop jack in CPM 154, with hand jigged dyed bone scales.


----------



## Mr Rick

Canal Street Cutlery:  5" "Squeeze" Lock Back


----------



## Mr Rick

Kershaw Squaw Creek ASU-6A Carbon Fiber Lockback Knife 2150CF


----------



## Mr Rick

Great Eastern Cutlery: Northfield, Natural Stag, Montana Workhorse Whittler


----------



## liamstrain

Esnyx Teardrop jack arrived yesterday afternoon. It's a beauty.


----------



## enkidu

Very nice teardrop jack! You don't see those everyday, but that looks like a very useful beauty! How does it walk+talk?
  
 I just got my first knife in a couple of years: a ZT0450 which is an amazing knife and my first ZT (mostly Spyderco with some CRK and a few semi-custom knives). When I was deep into the knives a few years ago, this kind of quality + materials for this price was unheard of. Now it seems to be the new expectation. Next to my Investigator pen which has been EDC for a few years now. It started out blasted, but I brushed it.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice! The new 450 was ticking quite a few boxes for me, but I'm holding off for now. Spyderco has a few new models I'm interested in as well. Maybe if I land a new client, I'll splash out.
  
 Walk and talk on the teardrop is fantastic. I've had a lot of very good traditionals - both old and new. This is right up there with the best of the old Hammer Brand/Schrade/NYKCo's of the 20s-50s. Evan really knocked it out of the park with this creation. It has quickly become my preferred daily carry.


----------



## enkidu

That's great! I really like the lines, both open and closed, and the combination opener tool. I don't have a really nice traditional just a bucket-load of SAK's, but I'd love to get a nice single blade slip-joint. You've definitely tickled my fancy, my next knife just might be something from Evan.
  
 Yeah, Spyderco has definitely exploded with a bunch of radically new knife styles after playing it safe for a few years. When I got this, it was a toss-up between the Southard and the 0450, but I prefer all Ti handles and this one came up with an unbeatable price.


----------



## Chris_Himself

David Mosier Grand Leveller
  

  
 A pair of GTC Airbornes
  
  

  
  
 Terry Guinn Gargoyle
  

  
  
  
 Microtech Sigil
  

  



  
 Kevin Foster R1


----------



## parfaitelumiere

I was knifemaker a long time ago, now I make costumes and replica props, especially Star Wars and Harry Potter props, I'm buying a home, maybe I will try to make knives again, because it's quite easy to do, compared to replica props, and has high value for collectors.
  
  
 https://www.facebook.com/LaParfaiteLumiere


----------



## parfaitelumiere

Here are some pics of what I made in the past:


----------



## liamstrain

I like that last Laguile clone - especially the filework and shaping of the handle, and also really like the clean lines on that tortoiseshell and damascus one. Nice work all around. Do/Did you do your own forging or heat-treating? or buy bar stock to shape, and send out?


----------



## Oklahoma

Not all knives but some of my blades all from Angelsword in this collection:
  
 Wootz Damascus pieces.  Claw is about 3in total small knife has a blade about 2in

  
 Angelsword Bowie knife from the 80's blade is about 6in and the tip is double edged with a twisted wire wrap.

  
 Long knife blade is 11in long with a red oak handle made by me

  
 My Katana blade is about 28in



  
 My English Broadsword blade is about 30in


----------



## Mr Rick

One of the custom made knives I picked up on my recent trip to Montana.


----------



## Mr Rick

Another fixed blade I picked up on my recent trip.


----------



## Tyrthek

At the time being I carry a Bark River City Knife (black micarta scales). Works great (minus the busted tip, but I am too lazy to send it in to get fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)!
  
  
  
 Next big purchase though is going to be the Bark River Essential with C-tech black scales and silver bolsters, it is one hell of a gorgeous blade.


----------



## Nec3

Hi everyone,
 Today I just found out an amazing technique that I keep the whetstone perpendicular to the table. In which three things benefit me. 
 1) I don't put excessive force on the stone since the stone is being supported by my force instead of a table support.
 2) I can watch the angle of the knife each time I perform a stroke
 3) I use an interesting technique by pushing the spine of the blade first, creating a burr. Then flipping to the otherside with a push force blade first, removing the burr.

 Using a 10k Naniwa whetstone, I was able to finally create an edge sharp enough that a light force applied between my arm and blade that will cause hair to snap. Or push cutting paper. I want to upgrade to a 16k Shapton glass stone to get that extreme razor sharp edge..

 but first, I'm working on trying to get horizontal sharpening right, since I don't have a flattening stone to even out any dimples. I'm currently working with half the face of my stone with this technique... I find horizontal sharpening pretty hard to get right...


----------



## Philimon

Spyderco Positron incoming.
  

  
 Like the spyderco southard but a bit cheaper because different lower grade metal in blade and carbon fiber instead of titanium, but its smaller and lighter. Not as compact as the spyderco southard *mini* which Ill buy if I find. Didn't know about it until it was gone.


----------



## Mr Rick

I received this beauty from Montana knife maker Lou Morton today. It measures 8 1/2 inches over all, with a 3 1/2 inch blade of D2 steel. Handle scales are Arizona Desert Ironwood collected about 70 miles east of Yuma. I call it a Custom Camp Muck


----------



## APRisti

My favorite folders by Tom Krein


----------



## monkoosbob0

I'm glad I discovered this thread.
  
 Here's a new acquisition.
  









 
  
 Dustin Turpin Insight


----------



## Lotmom

I actually have quite a few blades. A Kershaw volt 2 (my newest addition to the collection), A Mora survival knife in stainless steel, a Victorianox pocket knife, a Gerber US Army standard multitool, a Gerber pocket knife, a Nice all-metal Hatchet (Kinda counts? It has a blade...)
  
 If you'd like my opinion on any of these knives feel free to ask


----------



## Mr Rick

Howling Wind Forge, Outfitter.


----------



## PalJoey

mr rick said:


> Howling Wind Forge, Outfitter.


 
 That's a lovely clean-looking design. Very nice!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Bob A (SD)

2004 Trace Rinaldi Leo model with Norm Shenk (Ohio) banded ladder high contrast high carbon 1095-nickel damascus, F-18 composite carbon fiber handle with 3 mosaic pins, custom sharkskin laminated concealex sheath, 9" OAL, 4.5" blade


----------



## PalJoey

Man alive, the description's longer than the blade! But I do like Damascus steel and that does look good.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## HAWKEYE7

This is one of my pocket knives, the one I carry most often. It was my grandfather’s knife and he gave it to me when I was a boy. I don't know if he was a Boy Scout or not. I have carried it for at least 40 years in my coat or pants pocket. Not every day but most days I had it with me. There is something reassuring about feeling the weight of it with me. It is a Richard Sheffield Scout Knife which were made in Sheffield England from 1934 – 1982. Based on my Grandfathers age this knife was most likely manufactured in 1935 – 1937.


----------



## Mr Rick

Added another knife to my "Montana made" collection yesterday.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Bob A (SD)

Couple of "Sebbies"


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## HAWKEYE7

I picker this Agate "Letter Opener" up while on vacation in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. A local craftsman was taking stones he found in and around Lake Superior, this is an example of Lake Superior Agate, 
  
 and turning them into very interesting items. I selected this because it was so sharp and the point was amazing fine.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## HAWKEYE7

mr rick said:


> Added another knife to my "Montana made" collection yesterday.


 

 Very sharp, (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Question, what is the handle made of? It looks like antler.


----------



## Mr Rick

hawkeye7 said:


> Very sharp, (pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually it's maple. Or more specifically, curly maple.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

mr rick said:


> Actually it's maple. Or more specifically, curly maple.


 

 !!!! Wow, The color and the asymmetric grain are really amazing. That is a real beauty.


----------



## liamstrain

Very nice all! I've got a few recent acquisitions I'll try to grab pictures of later today. 
  
 L


----------



## liamstrain

Ken Coats custom EO jack in ATS-34 (modeled after a Remington R893).
  

  
  
 Suwanee River Knives Custom "Lime Cutter" in forged D2 and desert ironwood.


----------



## liamstrain

Evan Nicolaides "ESNTL" custom in CPM-154 and antique elephant ivory
  

  
  
 Bark River Knives Essential in M4 and Ivory linen micarta


----------



## HAWKEYE7

liamstrain said:


> Suwanee River Knives Custom "Lime Cutter" in forged D2 and desert ironwood.


 

 This is a thing of beauty. Everything about this piece is excellent. I can only imagine how sharp that edge is.
 Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Daniel Fairly Dagger, 3V steel, and antique composite handle. (Double chisel grind - back is flat)


----------



## jraul7

Nice, another thread I can post in!
  
 Hinderer XM-18 for this fine Friday


----------



## liamstrain

Nice - Good ol Rick Hinderer. I sold my 18, just never clicked with it - but he puts together fine knives.


----------



## roadcykler

I checked the For Sale forums and there doesn't seem to be one for stuff not related to headphones and associated equipment. Anyone here know of a good place to sell a knife? Is it verboten to post that kind of thing in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## liamstrain

I buy and sell mostly on Blade Forums.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## cel4145

mr rick said:


>




I'm starting to think you have an infinite number of knives, Mr. Rick


----------



## Mr Rick

cel4145 said:


> I'm starting to think you have an infinite number of knives, Mr. Rick


 
 Finite, but always growing.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Bob A (SD)

A couple Buck 110s center and left:

  
 And perhaps my fav Bucks, the 532:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Bob A (SD)




----------



## jraul7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

My favorite deployment knife.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

From my first deployment back 1995. Hard to find these anymore.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Top one that I carved the handle for was my "deployment" blade.


----------



## PalJoey

Ever seen a man enjoy his job quite as much as this guy on the right?


----------



## fuego

Gerber Bear Grylls is what I use mostly as a camping knife


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

paljoey said:


> Ever seen a man enjoy his job quite as much as this guy on the right?






I always found Lynn Thompson to be an ass. I attended a gunsite workshop in the mid 90s and he was instructing, just came across as a used car salesman. Was a bit put off if your preferred blade of carry wasnt a Cold Steel.


----------



## NickyaKillah

fuego said:


> Gerber Bear Grylls is what I use mostly as a camping knife


 
 Dude you're missing out. Get say a SOG or a Kershaw knife, and you'll notice quite a big difference.


----------



## jraul7

Spyderco Sage 2


----------



## jh4db536

Spyderco 2xl






Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## jraul7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liamstrain

Benchmade 470-1 and GEC #85 for today's Modern + Traditional Pairing


----------



## HAWKEYE7

I found this knife for the second time in an old box out in my garage full of stuff from about 15-20 years ago. I first found it when my two sons and I were out on Safari at one of Michigan’s Great state Metro Parks, the Kensington Metro Park in Milford Michigan. My sons were about 5 and 8 years old and we had my very old, but still working metal detector with us. We were out to find buried treasure. We did not find any pirate gold but were did find various bottle caps, a few pennies and this knife buried in the ground! Let me tell you, finding this knife was like finding an ancient Viking sword for those boys. We cleaned it up and it was in surprisingly good shape. 4” stainless steel blade, still very sharp. The handle appears to be mahogony wood and it works great. The knife is very solid and has a very nice weight and balance to it. One of these days, if I ever have grandchildren, it will be handed down to them with a great story.


----------



## NickyaKillah

mr rick said:


>


 
 Is this a Butter Knife? (No)


----------



## liamstrain

hawkeye7 said:


> I found this knife for the second time in an old box out in my garage full of stuff from about 15-20 years ago. I first found it when my two sons and I were out on Safari at one of Michigan’s Great state Metro Parks, the Kensington Metro Park in Milford Michigan. My sons were about 5 and 8 years old and we had my very old, but still working metal detector with us. We were out to find buried treasure. We did not find any pirate gold but were did find various bottle caps, a few pennies and this knife buried in the ground! Let me tell you, finding this knife was like finding an ancient Viking sword for those boys. We cleaned it up and it was in surprisingly good shape. 4” stainless steel blade, still very sharp. The handle appears to be mahogony wood and it works great. The knife is very solid and has a very nice weight and balance to it. One of these days, if I ever have grandchildren, it will be handed down to them with a great story.


 
  
 Great story. The Sharp 300 (and Sharp 200) are Japanese folders I've stumbled across from time to time. I think the handle is actually ebony (just a light example), but it's possible they produced these with more than one wood. They seem to hold up well, as most examples I've seen have been in condition similar to yours - the stainless actually doing its job. 
  
 If I recall correctly, these were 440C steel, and were made under contract for K-Mart in the 80s


----------



## pigmode

jraul7 said:


> Nice, another thread I can post in!
> 
> Hinderer XM-18 for this fine Friday


 
  
  
 Love my Hinderer.


----------



## liamstrain

Sorry about the crappy light cell-phone pic. New GEC Texas camp knife. It's a beast.


----------



## pigmode

Have been out of it for a while.
  
 Looking for a non-black or non-tactical colored Spyderco Military, and want a shop I can reliably exchange if the blade doesn't lie centered closed. Imo bright colors are best for urban edc.
  
 Any comments on Knife Center, or Bento Box? BB is too pricey, don't need S90V, but I'll take it if I have to. What about Cutlery Shoppe or New Graham, which were among my go to shops in the past. 
  
  
  
 http://www.bentoboxshop.com/images/PE_Blue_Military.jpg
  
 http://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP36GPDBL/spyderco-c36gpdbl-military-folding-knife-s110v-satin-plain-blade-bluepurple-g10-handles


----------



## liamstrain

I've bought with no issues from both Knife center and Bento Box. I also frequently buy from Knives Ship Free, and GPKnives
  
 Good luck in your search!


----------



## cel4145

liamstrain said:


> I've bought with no issues from both Knife center and Bento Box. I also frequently buy from Knives Ship Free, and GPKnives
> 
> Good luck in your search!




+1

I've also used Knife Center. Blade HQ is another good vendor (if they have what you want).


----------



## liamstrain

cel4145 said:


> Blade HQ is another good vendor (if they have what you want).


 
  
 Yeah, Forgot about Blade HQ, they are fine to work with as well.
  
 All these are good for standard production knives. If you are after customs, or other hard to finds, the options need to expand a bit.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks!


----------



## pigmode

Guess I go through this drill about once a year, ever since my short term memory's taken on challenged status. The release on the Military doesn't work for me. Too bad because for me the Military vs the Para is mostly about getting a stronger positive grip, without bringing the index forward of the scales.
  
 Probably should have waited for the coming production run to save some bucks, but due to arrive next week is a Burple S110V Para 2.
  
 I'll probably sell one of my 3 Para 2's, the one with the virgin blade (never, ever cut with), and carried only a hand full of times and sat in a drawer since.
  
 Also have a ZT 0350, Serial 1217, S30V, same-o condition and use, and will go on the block as well.


----------



## cel4145

pigmode said:


> I'll probably sell one of my 3 Para 2's, the one with the virgin blade (never, ever cut with), and carried only a hand full of times and sat in a drawer since.




If you do decide to, shoot me a PM


----------



## pigmode

Shipped on Sat., arrived today. QC looks up to standard. The plan was to send it out this week for a regrind, but now I'll take a day or two to reconsider.
  
 http://i.imgur.com/knr001i.jpg
  
 P.S. My Hinderer sold today. Was never completely happy with it. Now with my Para's...:O)


----------



## liamstrain

I don't envy whoever has to regrind S110V. Looks good man.
  
 I just got my Fluted Ti Military (Massdrop sale) yesterday. Really pretty for a production knife.


----------



## pigmode

liamstrain said:


> I don't envy whoever has to regrind S110V. Looks good man.
> 
> I just got my Fluted Ti Military (Massdrop sale) yesterday. Really pretty for a production knife.


 
  
  
 Always wanted one of those, good on you. I prefer how on the Military, the shape at the back of the handle, provides a better pinkie catch than on the PM2.
  
 Roger that on the S110V.


----------



## Mr Rick

I got this # 98, Great Eastern Cutlery, Northfield, Texas Cattle Knife in Kingwood, today.


----------



## fuego

Victorinox Fibrox Straight Edge is the chef's knife I've been looking for. My friend recommended to check it at http://www.homereviewed.com/ and made me buy this because of the good features and reviews. The blade is the right balance between stiff and flexible. The perfectly curved shape automatically starts that rocking motion that makes chopping a breeze. I've been skeptical about ever developing the ability to chop like the chefs on cooking shows. No longer. And to think -- it was my bad knives to blame all this time! I'm buying several of these to give as Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## PalJoey

fuego said:


> Victorinox Fibrox Straight Edge is the chef's knife I've been looking for. My friend recommended to check it at http://www.homereviewed.com/ and made me buy this because of the good features and reviews. The blade is the right balance between stiff and flexible. The perfectly curved shape automatically starts that rocking motion that makes chopping a breeze. I've been skeptical about ever developing the ability to chop like the chefs on cooking shows. No longer. And to think -- it was my bad knives to blame all this time! I'm buying several of these to give as Christmas gifts this year.


 
 After years of using cheap kitchen knives, when I finally spent a little extra for something decent, the increase in confidence from having a decent blade in my hand was a surprise.
  
 It was also an easy decision to make at the time, as my local supermarket was heavily discounting the knives as an end-of-line offer. So instead of paying about £30, I got the chef's knife for under a tenner. Given the prices, I ended up buying the paring knife and breadknife from the same range as well. One of the best bargains I've picked up.
  
 It was a Conran-designed range - not a professional knife for chefs like Global or Wusthof, but miles ahead of the Kitchen Devil (and similar brands) that I was used to at the time.


----------



## pigmode

Still experimenting here with a Manix2 Lightweight due in a day or two. :eyeroll:


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

I have a manix and found it to be an easy carry. Not spydercos best but pretty good. Personally the lum chinese folder and perrin models have been my favorite.


----------



## pigmode

hamaki gaijin said:


> I have a manix and found it to be an easy carry. Not spydercos best but pretty good. Personally the lum chinese folder and perrin models have been my favorite.


 
  
  
  
 With the blade tip practically scraping the inside of the scales, I unfortunately decided to send it back. Not before determining how much I like the form factor, function, and weight. 
  
 It was a no-brainer to exchange for, or order the LW Dark Blue S110V version, but I didn't. I get gun shy after going through the return/refund drill which I strongly despise.


----------



## liamstrain

Bummer about the Manix issues. I will say, that Blurple S110V version is one of the only ones that has tempted me. 
  
 I'm done for the short term. I have two new Benchmades on the way for early next week. The 761 monolock, and 765, it's little brother.
  
 I'll probably start unloading some of the more unloved knives in the collection soon. I have moving expenses to pay. :/


----------



## pigmode

liamstrain said:


> Bummer about the Manix issues. I will say, that Blurple S110V version is one of the only ones that has tempted me.
> 
> I'm done for the short term. I have two new Benchmades on the way for early next week. The 761 monolock, and 765, it's little brother.
> 
> I'll probably start unloading some of the more unloved knives in the collection soon. I have moving expenses to pay. :/


 
  
  
 Nice additions. I've always wanted a Benchmade, and have been looking at a Mini-Griptilian. 
  
 Despite my negative comments on the Spyderco Military a couple pages back, I just ordered the green Knifeworks sprint in CTS-204P. I should be able to warm up to it...


----------



## PalJoey

The sum total of my (non-kitchen) knife collection. Top is a Monnerie, bottom is a Laguiole copy with a Damascus blade.
  

  
 Oops, I forgot the half-size Kukri hanging on the wall! That's a nice blade too, if a little ancient.


----------



## Mr Rick

Ryan Benes' Custom Skinner.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice skinner, Mr Rick. And I love the color on the sheath. 
  
 Got in the second knife of the pair today. 761 and 765 Benchmade monolocks. They are really beautiful - every bit as well made as my CRK Sebenza, and the lock structure is interesting. I think I'm only keeping the smaller 765 - it fits my hand better. But fun to have them both here today. 
  

  
 765 next to the 470-1 for size comparison.


----------



## Mr Rick

Ryan Benes' Custom neck knife.


----------



## pigmode

liamstrain said:


> Nice skinner, Mr Rick. And I love the color on the sheath.
> 
> Got in the second knife of the pair today. 761 and 765 Benchmade monolocks. They are really beautiful - every bit as well made as my CRK Sebenza, and the lock structure is interesting. I think I'm only keeping the smaller 765 - it fits my hand better. But fun to have them both here today.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Great testimony on the 765 right there. Perfect size too, like a medium Sebenza.


----------



## pigmode

Been under the weather since the weekend, otherwise I would have carried this small Sebenza already, which came in Monday. Need to remove the lanyard first, which I personally find *very* irritating. The action seems a bit draggy, so I'll hone the washers a bit to smooth it out.
  
 Really love the quality on the small Sebenza, the form factor, blade profile, and sand blasted finish. I'm not justifying the money spent, as I'm pretty ruthless about sending down the road anything that doesn't meet my specification. 
  
 Decided on the CRK as a potential replacement for my 1st Generation C11 Delica, early model w/narrow FRN clip. Love the CRK clip---its doubtful I'll buy many more Spyderco with their steel clip, which doesn't work for me most of the time.


----------



## warubozu

pigmode said:


> Been under the weather since the weekend, otherwise I would have carried this small Sebenza already, which came in Monday. Need to remove the lanyard first, which I personally find *very* irritating. The action seems a bit draggy, so I'll hone the washers a bit to smooth it out.
> 
> Really love the quality on the small Sebenza, the form factor, blade profile, and sand blasted finish. I'm not justifying the money spent, as I'm pretty ruthless about sending down the road anything that doesn't meet my specification.
> 
> Decided on the CRK as a potential replacement for my 1st Generation C11 Delica, early model w/narrow FRN clip. Love the CRK clip---its doubtful I'll buy many more Spyderco with their steel clip, which doesn't work for me most of the time.


 
 Awesome purchase pigmode, love my large and small Sebenzas but admittedly cost more than what I normally spend or want to spend on an EDC. Their sale rep were here at last years knife show at the Hilton Hawaii Village, they had a special limited edition Hawaiian designs on their Sebenzas and a few of their other models for sale at the show.


----------



## liamstrain

Aye - a fine choice. I'll probably go for one of the carbon scaled small sebenzas (insigo?) again soon - I sold my last one, but miss it now. I do wish he made a "deep carry" clip option. 
  
 Got my "blurple" spyderco PM2 in S110V.
  

  
  
 That's one where at least there are aftermarket deep carry clips. I'm with you in that the stock spyderco clips rarely work well for me. My two edc spydies have STR custom deep carry clips, and I couldn't be happier with them. I'll try to get pictures later.


----------



## pigmode

warubozu said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Been under the weather since the weekend, otherwise I would have carried this small Sebenza already, which came in Monday. Need to remove the lanyard first, which I personally find *very* irritating. The action seems a bit draggy, so I'll hone the washers a bit to smooth it out.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Thanks, warubozu. This is probably the most expensive knife I've owned, and that I've bought for EDC as well. From a utility POV it might be a little extravagant, but the higher quality standards is imo pretty gratifying. This is a user knife for sure.
  
 I'm going to have to make it to the next local knife show.


----------



## warubozu

pigmode said:


> Thanks, warubozu. This is probably the most expensive knife I've owned, and that I've bought for EDC as well. From a utility POV it might be a little extravagant, but the higher quality standards is imo pretty gratifying. This is a user knife for sure.
> 
> I'm going to have to make it to the next local knife show.


 

 Next show is tentatively schedule for Feb 2017 at the same venue. Although it doesn't compare in size and magnitude as some of the mainland gun and knife shows I've been to, not a bad turnout of knife makers from the mainland and quite a few local custom knife makers.


----------



## warubozu

liamstrain said:


> Aye - a fine choice. I'll probably go for one of the carbon scaled small sebenzas (insigo?) again soon - I sold my last one, but miss it now. I do wish he made a "deep carry" clip option.
> 
> Got my "blurple" spyderco PM2 in S110V.
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome, the purple scales looks cool actually. May consider it as an alternative to the standard black one on my next spyderco purchase.


----------



## pigmode

liamstrain said:


> Aye - a fine choice. I'll probably go for one of the carbon scaled small sebenzas (insigo?) again soon - I sold my last one, but miss it now. I do wish he made a "deep carry" clip option.
> 
> Got my "blurple" spyderco PM2 in S110V.
> 
> ...





I waffled on choosing the knife arts carbon Sebenza--very cool. The regular version otoh was a more conservative choice for a first, as I can't say for sure I won't end up with a Large as well.

Nice blurple. Mine is in queue for regrinding, maybe two weeks out.

Thinking real hard on ordering a Goddard Lightweight, the main issue being I might like it better than the Para Military.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Thats my knife...Kershaw Link.
  
 Its Made in USA and def worth the premium as its built quality is of a knife double its price.
 has a 420HC steel but very well heat treated i can tell as its edge retention is good.
  
  
 as i mainly use it for slicing..i prefer droppoint over a tanto.
  
  

  
  
 i like the tactical blackwash look


----------



## pigmode

Ordered yesterday a deep-carry ti clip from Casey Lynch. This is the longer version, which should have lighter tension.


----------



## liamstrain

Deep carry clip for the Sebenza? I often wondered if anyone was making those.


----------



## pigmode

This deep-carry clip will be for the Para Military. 
  
 http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1177897-Deep-carry-low-ride-titanium-clips-for-Spyderco-Delica-PM2-Manix-etc-Run-3


----------



## liamstrain

oh yes - I actually have a couple of those. They're pretty nice. My favorites were from Steven Rice (STR), but I don't know if he is still making them.


----------



## upstateguy

pigmode said:


> This deep-carry clip will be for the Para Military.
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1177897-Deep-carry-low-ride-titanium-clips-for-Spyderco-Delica-PM2-Manix-etc-Run-3


 

 Hi
 I was wondering what the purpose of a "deep" carry clip is, since the visible outside of the clip gives it away?


----------



## liamstrain

upstateguy said:


> Hi
> I was wondering what the purpose of a "deep" carry clip is, since the visible outside of the clip gives it away?


 
  
 The clip is still visible, but most of the knife is not (depending on the knife). It plausibly *could* be something other than a knife - and in some circumstances, that can be important. A pen perhaps. But more than concealability, I like that the knife sits lower. It feels more secure in the pocket. Plus many stock clips are just terrible - either insecure, or ugly.


----------



## pigmode

upstateguy said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > This deep-carry clip will be for the Para Military.
> ...


 
  
  
 My purpose is to find a smoother clip with less tension than the standard Spyderco, which to me is built like a battleship when what I want is more like a Ski Nautique. The other features are extras, although I think the less visible to John Q Public the better.
  
 For walking the dog the old Gen 1 Delica will continue to be my favorite. IIRC it weighed out at about 1.7 oz, but could use a resharpening. I'll be *very* happy if a NIP plain edge comes my way.


----------



## HiFlight

Can't help but post pix and description of my pride and joy! 
Needless to say, it is not EDC.


----------



## pigmode

hiflight said:


> Can't help but post pix and description of my pride and joy!
> Needless to say, it is not EDC.


 
  
  
 That pic resolution is a huge tease. :O)
  
  
  
  
 From this morning's predawn dog walk, not that I plan to continue to carry this big a knife for this use. I've lusted a Chris Reeve for 15 yr, and now I have two. This lg Sebenza had two former owners.


----------



## NickyaKillah

Anyone know a good place to buy a used knife? Looking for a cheaper Benchmade.


----------



## liamstrain

nickyakillah said:


> Anyone know a good place to buy a used knife? Looking for a cheaper Benchmade.


 
  
 The exchange at bladeforums.


----------



## pigmode

Seriously surprised I'm still looking for another folder. Would like pick up a <3" Benchmade before moving on to other things.


----------



## liamstrain

pigmode said:


> Seriously surprised I'm still looking for another folder. Would like pick up a <3" Benchmade before moving on to other things.


 
  
 If you are ok with assisted open - I really like my 470. ~3 inch blade with black aluminum handle. Shown here with my 765 Ti monolock (repost picture).


----------



## pigmode

liamstrain said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously surprised I'm still looking for another folder. Would like pick up a <3" Benchmade before moving on to other things.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Nice. Interesting they named it the Emissary, and I've just finished watching Star Trek: Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Mr Rick

Here is some of the haul from this years Montana Knifemakers Association show. Held on August 6th and 7th in Missoula. Another is on order. More details on each when I return in about six weeks.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I went through a LOT of knives trying to find the right one for me. For last several years up until earlier this year it's been a large Sebenza 21. Since early this year it's been a Spartan/Harsey folder. This might be the perfect one... I ordered a few spares in case it goes out of production in the future. Before those two... Countless Benchmades and Spydercos... Auto, OTF, manual, assisted, whatever you can think of. 

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode

Came real close to picking up a Mini-Griptilian locally, priced about $20 more than listed online. Handled real nice, and would have been very happy with that. 
  
 Did a quick eBay search one day that brought this up--a NIB Spyderco Delica Clipit, AUS-8 Generation 2 in mint condition w/box. Also pictured is my Gin 1 Generation 1. The wider clip on the Gen 2 is much tighter, the older narrower belt clip having loosened up quite a bit.
  
 These are not in much demand I guess, auction ending at less than $50.


----------



## Dellwolf

Anyone on here still active?


----------



## Xcellent

dellwolf said:


> Anyone on here still active?




I'm still here, just no money to buy something new


----------



## pigmode

Apparently me, and now you. Maybe the ball can get rolling again.
  
 Anyway I've since picked up a NIB 3rd iteration Gen 2 Spyderco Endura. I love these old FRN Spyderco--so efficient. Have also found my long lost 80's Al Mar Hawk-Talon (old pic). The Hawk-Talon was a limited edition model that was actually brighter green before fading to OD, then this muddy brown. EDC'd it in my tool belt for over 20 yr.


----------



## Mr Rick

I have three being built. One for me, two as gifts.


----------



## Dellwolf

I have more knives, but these are the two Spyderco knives I own. Manix 2 Black G-10 and FFG Delica 4 in Purple FRN.


----------



## liamstrain

xcellent said:


> I'm still here, just no money to buy something new


 
  
 Heh - ditto. I've actually been selling off parts of my collection. I expect I'll re-focus it this way, through editing down, then I can start acquiring new pieces.


----------



## Mr Rick

Cory Smith "Slicer", Hamilton, Montana


----------



## Nocturnal310

man i really wanna get a nice fixed blade like joe rogan's
  





  
 but its such a legality issue to carry such knives in big cities nowadays.


----------



## WNBC

Gorgeous, might have to treat myself to one of these from DW.
  
  
 Quote:


nocturnal310 said:


> man i really wanna get a nice fixed blade like joe rogan's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akg fanboy

any shirogorov owners here?


----------



## Dellwolf

akg fanboy said:


> any shirogorov owners here?


I wish I was one. Lol


----------



## 000zero

massdrop has an every day carry section that's got some cool looking knives. Can't speak much to their quality though as I am a noob in knife world.


----------



## liamstrain

000zero said:


> massdrop has an every day carry section that's got some cool looking knives. Can't speak much to their quality though as I am a noob in knife world.


 
  
  
 Widely variable. I've seen them carry high-end production knifes, limited editions from Benchmade, Spyderco, Zero Tolerance and even Strider - all of which make great knives. But I've also seen them carry Gerber and others which are not. But it's an interesting service, and you can sometimes get a decent deal. Just have to do some research before you plunk down your cash. 

 The ones currently on there, the MCUSTA is underrated, they are quite good knives, especially at their price point. The Ferrum forge is good, but not a bargain. The Boker plus Kwaiken is a pretty decent knife. I own a limited edition of it. Price is about the same as retail though, so not a bargain. The others are not really worth mentioning. Kershaw makes some good knives (Zero Tolerance is one of their brands), but not *that* one.


----------



## akg fanboy

Not a big fan of cold steel, gerber, and spyderco purely on design. Zero tolerance is like the "sennheiser" of knives, but tons of cool knives out there like Alexey Konygin, Brian Nadeau, we knife, Michael Zieba, rike knife, kershaw, ch knives, brous blades, and steel will. I'm a shirogorov fanboy but the zt 0606CF is the coolest knife I've seen. 
  
The *CH 3504* is pretty much the best value you can get on an original knife using high grade steel and it's a great way to start with a high end knife at a mid tier price. Otherwise I would strongly recommend kershaw for beginners who want american made knives
  
I've seen boker on massdrop but I'm fairly confident* *that is a Michael Zieba clone, you should also stay away from ravencrest if you want an OTF, it's just a $30 chinese microtech clone being branded and sold at a large markup to rip you off.
  
 I think generally you're gonna want at least vg10 steel for a long term knife, and d2 is a safe choice. Trusty old s30v is a good high end steel to look for in a more expensive knife


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Still here picked up a couple of new model, although one is an old benchmade.


----------



## Dellwolf

hamaki gaijin said:


> Still here picked up a couple of new model, although one is an old benchmade.


The one on the left is a Hogue and the one in the middle is the Benchmade, but what's the one right? And can you give some more details on all of them?


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

dellwolf said:


> The one on the left is a Hogue and the one in the middle is the Benchmade, but what's the one right? And can you give some more details on all of them?






Its a japanese custom piece from gifu forging. Its an apprentice blade from one of the last real sword smiths in Japan. Located in gifu prefecture (seki).


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

dellwolf said:


> The one on the left is a Hogue and the one in the middle is the Benchmade, but what's the one right? And can you give some more details on all of them?




The benchmade is a crawford leapord in Ats34. The hogue is the elishwitz collab with red gmascus handle, its a manual and the button lock is surprisingly solid.


----------



## Dellwolf

hamaki gaijin said:


> The benchmade is a crawford leapord in Ats34. The hogue is the elishwitz collab with red gmascus handle, its a manual and the button lock is surprisingly solid.







hamaki gaijin said:


> Its a japanese custom piece from gifu forging. Its an apprentice blade from one of the last real sword smiths in Japan. Located in gifu prefecture (seki).


Nice. Most of my stuff are newer models like my Benchmade Griptilian(full size) in 154CM and my Spyderco Manic 2 G-10 in CPM S30V. But then I also have things like this Higomokami in the picture, which is a lamanated steel with Blue Paper steel for the edge.


----------



## ranfan

mine's shigeki tanaka. one gyuto damascus, and another santoku blue steel. and holy, they're light and very sharp.
  

 

 
 i'm saving for the petty knife  (for peeling, quick cutting, etc)


----------



## pigmode

ranfan said:


> mine's shigeki tanaka. one gyuto damascus, and another santoku blue steel. and holy, they're light and very sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 What is your sharpening process?


----------



## ranfan

pigmode said:


> What is your sharpening process?


 

 just the basic 3000 and 8000 grit. 10000 grit for finishing. i try to keep it less than 15 degree angle all the time, so not only the edge is thin, but the body as well. it improves the durability of the sharpness. left and right, since they have double bevel.


----------



## addylo

Great thread!  I'm liking those Japanese blades.  I really need to upgrade my kitchen gear.
  
 I'm another knife knut and have been accumulating for several years.  Most of my collection (100+) are traditional folders (Great Eastern, Case, etc) but I also have a number of Spydercos, a few Benchmades (not a huge fan), ESEE, etc.
  
 Here's a few favorites:
  
 William Henry E10

  
  
 Chris Reeve Mnandi

  
  
  
 Chris Reeve Sebenza


----------



## akg fanboy

addylo said:


> Great thread!  I'm liking those Japanese blades.  I really need to upgrade my kitchen gear.
> 
> I'm another knife knut and have been accumulating for several years.  Most of my collection (100+) are traditional folders (Great Eastern, Case, etc) but I also have a number of Spydercos, a few Benchmades (not a huge fan), ESEE, etc.
> 
> ...


 
 Never heard of william henry but that one looks really nice, seen the chris reeve one way too many times from the millions of clones or knives based on that one.
  
  
 I got one of these Alexey Konygins


----------



## Dellwolf

akg fanboy said:


> Never heard of william henry but that one looks really nice, seen the chris reeve one way too many times from the millions of clones or knives based on that one.
> 
> 
> I got one of these Alexey Konygins


Which Decepticon model is that?


----------



## akg fanboy

dellwolf said:


> Which Decepticon model is that?


 
 model 2


----------



## addylo

Nice custom.  Those are hard to find these days. 
  
 I'm more into the traditionals.  Great Eastern is my favorite brand.  Here's a few examples.
  
 Cody Scout with Mammoth Scales

  
 Northwoods barlow (made by Great Eastern) with blue camel bone scales

  
 An assortment of barlows


----------



## pigmode

ranfan said:


> pigmode said:
> 
> 
> > What is your sharpening process?
> ...


 
  
  
 I had a knife that was ground to around 13˚, which makes for quite an easy slicer.


----------



## ranfan

pigmode said:


> I had a knife that was ground to around 13˚, which makes for quite an easy slicer.


 
  
 it is great when you want to cut soft vegetables. like cucumber, eggplant, onion.. or even salmon


----------



## liamstrain

addylo said:


> I'm more into the traditionals.  Great Eastern is my favorite brand.  Here's a few examples.


 
  
 Nice! That's most of what I collect and use these days as well. I have several dozen GEC's with a handful in regular rotation. 
  
 Today I'm carrying a mid 1940s (est). Shapleigh HDW Diamond Edge barlow, and a new GEC beagle.


----------



## addylo

Nice Shapleigh.  Looks to be in very good shape for its age.  I love a good Barlow.
  
 Anyone else collect Lagiuole?


----------



## PalJoey

I have a Laguiole copy, with damascus blade. The real thing's a little beyond my budget. The one above it is a Monnerie - another elegant French style.


----------



## neddoge

I​ guess I should've expected as much entering a thread like this, but wow some of the blades in this thread are stunning.
  
 And here I am excited about my Kershaw Scallion blade and it's easy open flipper!


----------



## addylo

Of all the knives in my collection the Spyderco Sage 2 is still my favorite EDC.  It's the perfect size for my needs, keeps a good edge, and is easy to deploy and close with one hand.  The carbon fiber doesn't chew up a pocket as badly as G-10 does, and the wire pocket clip is discreet.  I rarely carry anything else these days.


----------



## billybob_jcv

I have a few - Buck 309, Buck 305, Buck 505, Kershaw Cryo, Ganzo G7211, Sanrenmu 6011, and old pearl Imperial from the 1940s that I got from my father.  I also have a Ganzo G7511 and a little Dacoria flipper coming from Fasttech.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Sep 10, 2017)

I've got a CRKT M16-KZ10 with AutoLAWKS locking system (That's the red button at the top) I usually carry. It's small and unimposing enough that I don't feel like I'll get charged with carrying it clipped inside my front pocket. Flips open by finger in a flash:







A Smith & Wesson H.R.T. with magnesium handle that is my favorite folding knife to carry, flips open with a flick of the finger quicker than you'd know I had it out, with matching 16 " ASP should the need arise:






And for when times get hard an Italian made Extrema Ratio T2000M Tenebra with 11.81" blade of 58 HRC stainless N690 cobalt steel. It has a really nice feel to it:


----------



## havoc123 (Oct 5, 2017)

addylo said:


> Of all the knives in my collection the Spyderco Sage 2 is still my favorite EDC.



Also a fan of Spyderco - here is my most recent


----------



## pigmode

addylo said:


> Of all the knives in my collection the Spyderco Sage 2 is still my favorite EDC.  It's the perfect size for my needs, keeps a good edge, and is easy to deploy and close with one hand.  The carbon fiber doesn't chew up a pocket as badly as G-10 does, and the wire pocket clip is discreet.  I rarely carry anything else these days.




That of course is your Sage 1. 

I've had an unused Sage 2 (Reeves Integral Lock, Ti scales) for a couple months, but have it listed for sale (@ candlepower forums) since yesterday. Great quality Taichung build--but I prefer lighter cheaper knives these days.


----------



## addylo

pigmode said:


> That of course is your Sage 1.
> 
> I've had an unused Sage 2 (Reeves Integral Lock, Ti scales) for a couple months, but have it listed for sale (@ candlepower forums) since yesterday. Great quality Taichung build--but I prefer lighter cheaper knives these days.


Good catch.  Yes, I mistakenly labeled that puppy.  It is the Sage 1.  I still prefer it over my Sage 2.

But since posting that pic a Chris Reeve Inkosi has kicked all other knives out of my pocket.  It's perfect for my daily use.


----------



## pigmode

addylo said:


> Good catch.  Yes, I mistakenly labeled that puppy.  It is the Sage 1.  I still prefer it over my Sage 2.
> 
> But since posting that pic a Chris Reeve Inkosi has kicked all other knives out of my pocket.  It's perfect for my daily use.




Wish I still had my Inkosi. 

Love the Sage 2 as well, especially the build quality. What tends to bother me is how the over-broadness of its leaf shaped blade, sacrifices a bit of compactness in the pocket, for a look that I don't like all to much anyway. The Manix 2 leaf shape is about as leafy as I can handle.

With the recent discontinuation of the M4 Mantra, I'm betting on a re-released Mantra with a stainless blade hopefully in XHP.


----------



## mgc468

Some really nice blades! I bought a dan winkler hunter that I really like. I used to be into fancy custom knives but decided I don’t want to own a knife that was so expensive that I would be afraid to actually use it.


----------



## addylo

My CRK family is growing.


----------



## Keebler

addylo said:


> My CRK family is growing.


 The one in the middle is a one good looking knife!


----------



## cpetrillo

Thought I'd bring this thread back from the dead. My every day carry is my Hinderer XM-18 Spanto, full titanium.








My latest is my Direware H92. This is an evolution of Direware's popular Hyper 90.


----------



## Ross H

I love that Direware.  I get the "in stock" emails every once in a while and there are usually a couple available by the time I look but I can't bring myself to carry an expensive custom or benchmade knife.  My EDC is an Emerson production CQC-8, I don't think I need much more than that.


----------



## cpetrillo

Ross H said:


> I love that Direware.  I get the "in stock" emails every once in a while and there are usually a couple available by the time I look but I can't bring myself to carry an expensive custom or benchmade knife.  My EDC is an Emerson production CQC-8, I don't think I need much more than that.



I'll admit that they are a little pricey for EDC but I do carry it occasionally . I also carry a very old henkles slipjoint that does the bulk of the heavy cutting when I'm carrying the h92.


----------



## Ross H (Jun 21, 2018)

In addition to the Emerson, I carry a Gerber EAB (https://www.gerbergear.com/Activity/WORK/Knives/EAB-Pocket-Knife_22-41830) for the same reasons you carry the Henkles.  Since I'm known as the "knife guy", people are always asking to use my knife when they want to cut or open something; often it's a chore for which I'd rather not use my knife, even if it's just a production ("hey, I need to pry open this rusty container, can I borrow your knife").  Those people can go to town on the Gerber EAB, if the blade chips or breaks, I can just replace it with any utility blade.

Also, I apologize if it seems that I was throwing shade on your decision to purchase and use an expensive knife, that was not my intent but my wording was bad.  You have some great knives and I think it's terrific that you use them instead of relegating them to closet duty.


----------



## smorgar

My tiny Böker Plus EDC. Been with me for hmmm 7-8 years i belive.


----------



## WNBC (Jun 29, 2018)

This thread has given me lots of ideas over the years.  Some purchases were good, some were weird.  I can see how it becomes addicting just like buying audio equipment.  Recently took a firearms training class and the instructors carried two knives (one for each pocket) for obvious reasons that I hadn't considered before.  Still searching for the perfect knives .  Don't know enough so I probably need to try more and more to get a feel for what I really like.       

Giant Mouse Ace (EDC, really nice balance and sharp, just have to work on smoothing out the flipper action)
Spyderco Dragonfly (EDC)
Byrd Meadowlark (bedroom)
Boker Plus Subcom F Knife (for my jacket)
Smith and Wesson Extreme Ops folding knife (wife's car)
Swiss Army Classic Alox (backpack)
Off-Grid FAT BOY POCKET KNIFE (EDC though a bit thick and heavy so it's mostly used around the house for opening boxes)
Sypderco Rubicon 1 carbon fiber (very cool, too pretty for EDC, sold off but miss)
Fake Spyderco Rubicon 1 (I realized why I won this knife so cheaply on Ebay.  Actually well made as far as I can tell, but fake Spyderco)


----------



## Ross H

WNBC said:


> This thread has given me lots of ideas over the years.  Some purchases were good, some were weird.  I can see how it becomes addicting just like buying audio equipment.  Recently took a firearms training class and the instructors carried two knives (one for each pocket) for obvious reasons that I hadn't considered before.



Yup, it can be addicting.  According to my records, I've bought/sold/traded over 1,000 knives since I joined Bladeforums back in 2003.

Regarding the second knife: my friend is a LEO in Las Vegas, he helps with his department's hand to hand combat training.  He carries an Emerson Karambit on his weak side, the Wave feature allows him to quickly deploy the knife with his weak hand if he has to cover his sidearm with his strong hand in the event that someone goes after his weapon.


----------



## WNBC

Addicting and overwhelming.  So many varieties at all price levels.  Fun, but then I can see one could start accumulating drawers full of knives.    

In addition to owning them, knowing how to use them in real situations.  Definitely thinking of taking my local defensive folding knife training course.  

Watched a video about the Karambit.  Interesting knife, especially when one knows how to use it!



Ross H said:


> Yup, it can be addicting.  According to my records, I've bought/sold/traded over 1,000 knives since I joined Bladeforums back in 2003.
> 
> Regarding the second knife: my friend is a LEO in Las Vegas, he helps with his department's hand to hand combat training.  He carries an Emerson Karambit on his weak side, the Wave feature allows him to quickly deploy the knife with his weak hand if he has to cover his sidearm with his strong hand in the event that someone goes after his weapon.


----------



## MadSounds

Singxer-su1 > NOS11 > Code-6 modded he-6. very good Microtech Cypher clone. All *extremely *well made made in china items.  OK maybe he-6 fit and finish sort of sucks, but the knife amp and DDC carry the combo for looks. black on black on black.
and some world class beers cause why not.


----------



## jabob513

My EDC is a Kizer Ursa Minor, just a beautiful knife all around! I have smaller hands and it's just perfect. The little touches like the milled pocket clip are great as well.


----------



## gryphon1911

SOG Flashpoint tanto here as my EDC.


----------



## MrGnomeragn

I have MTech USA Ballistic whittling knife

Whittling knife types and tips


----------



## SilverEars

How about kitchen knives guys?  Anybody know what to look for in quality kitchen knives?


----------



## Tinnitus Man

I've seen these on the internet and always wanted one.  They do wooden handles, but I needed something easy to see if dropped.


----------



## Oklahoma

SilverEars said:


> How about kitchen knives guys?  Anybody know what to look for in quality kitchen knives?



Are we looking for custom or from a store? Any of the main makers will be very good quality. Going custom is a whole different game. I will try and put more up later on it.


----------



## Ariaudio (Sep 18, 2018)

After years of owning Victorinox, Spyderco, Chris Reeve, Benchmade, etc. I finally came to terms with the fact that I just don't use a knife for many functions outside of opening packages, cutting tags, etc. So I've been pretty happy with an old vintage Case knife. I still recently splurged on the cool looking James Brand Elko, but alas I've been too OCD to use it.


----------



## Hifi98

My EDC folder is the Spyderco Delica 4. It features a smooth VG-10 tool steel blade, and the knife is finished with stainless scales. I like it because it looks pretty classy for a medium sized folder and the thumb hole is great to flick out the blade quickly.


----------



## WNBC

Thanks for the tip on the James Brand Elko.  I've been looking for a small stylish EDC.  I have a Spyderco Tenacious and Benchmade 300-1 Axis that I can use with the right pants (e.g. TAD with its sub pockets).  But for most of my pants with less deep and slim pockets I need something smaller like my Boker Plus Subcom F.  Have a ton of smaller Spyderco EDCs that do the trick but I feel that I am at like 75% everything Spyderco.  Something like this James Brand Elko will give me a little variety. 




Ariaudio said:


> After years of owning Victorinox, Spyderco, Chris Reeve, Benchmade, etc. I finally came to terms with the fact that I just don't use a knife for many functions outside of opening packages, cutting tags, etc. So I've been pretty happy with an old vintage Case knife. I still recently splurged on the cool looking James Brand Elko, but alas I've been too OCD to use it.


----------



## MrMan

So I'm new to the knife-fi. I looked around and I went off size and how it looked. Probably not the best way to buy a knife but honestly I couldn't be happier. For $95 I bought an SOG mini vulcan (VG-10) and I love it. How it feels in the hand. How it cuts. How it opens and close. I know when it came to audio it took me over 10 years to figure out what I like. I might have gotten super lucky and found what I wanted from the get-go.


----------



## Genna (Jan 9, 2020)

Years ago I was also in custom knives and flashlights (Surefire, MJP/Arcmania, Lego).
After I finished with collecting I sold all my knives, except my favourite damascus custom knive. Now it’s time for him to let it go...


----------



## genck

I'm into guns more than knives by a long shot (hurr) but here are some I have 
I usually carry that spec elite ii auto in the bottom left


----------



## funkle II

Some of the knives I see on Drop and elsewhere look pretty cool, and I've known a few guys who carry knives. But I always wonder why. Please don't take this disrespectfully, but I genuinely wonder what you guys use these for.


----------



## phthora

funkle II said:


> Some of the knives I see on Drop and elsewhere look pretty cool, and I've known a few guys who carry knives. But I always wonder why. Please don't take this disrespectfully, but I genuinely wonder what you guys use these for.



Today, I used a knife to sharpen a pencil, dislodge debris from a pencil sharpener, open mail, snip a zip-tie, scrape off a sticker, and cut information out of a larger piece of paper. 

This past weekend, I used a different knife to trim back some untidy branches, clear some weeds, undo more zip-ties and tons of packing material, break down boxes, and shave down some wood to balance furniture. 

As with any tool, the more you use a knife the more uses you find for one. If you haven't gotten accustomed to carrying a knife, I imagine you reach for different tools for the same sort of tasks and it likely doesn't cross your mind to use a knife. Nothing wrong with that. For some of us, a knife seems the obvious choice.


----------



## funkle II

phthora said:


> Today, I used a knife to sharpen a pencil, dislodge debris from a pencil sharpener, open mail, snip a zip-tie, scrape off a sticker, and cut information out of a larger piece of paper.
> 
> This past weekend, I used a different knife to trim back some untidy branches, clear some weeds, undo more zip-ties and tons of packing material, break down boxes, and shave down some wood to balance furniture.
> 
> As with any tool, the more you use a knife the more uses you find for one. If you haven't gotten accustomed to carrying a knife, I imagine you reach for different tools for the same sort of tasks and it likely doesn't cross your mind to use a knife. Nothing wrong with that. For some of us, a knife seems the obvious choice.



Wouldn't some kind of multi-tool work better for utility? I have a few in various sizes, a leatherman and some smaller ones.


----------



## phthora

funkle II said:


> Wouldn't some kind of multi-tool work better for utility? I have a few in various sizes, a leatherman and some smaller ones.



Sometimes. I carry one with me all the time too, and have a bigger one at home. Of course, I've got quite a few proper tools as well for more intense jobs. Not everything gets done with a knife.

But, multi-tools have their drawbacks. The biggest is that they're typically terrible for any of the normal stuff you'd do with a knife. Mostly that sort of knife is a last resort option. The steel, design, and ergonomics are usually garbage, and they are hard to maintain. They're slow to deploy, too small for a lot of things, not comfortable to carry. I could go on.

On the other hand, a well-designed knife with quality steel can do surprisingly well in a number of odd circumstances. The fact that my knife is incredibly versatile, extremely easy to pocket-carry, fast and simple to deploy, means that often it does the work of other dedicated tools simply because it's at hand. That's the big draw.

For example, if I need to cut that piece of paper in half, I could grab scissors. But, with a ruler and a knife, I can make that cut perfectly straight and do it faster. So, are scissors really better? I wasn't planning on doing a bunch of yardwork when I cut those branches Saturday, I was just walking by and noticed they were dead. So, I flipped out my knife and cut them down in less time than it would have taken to walk to the garage, get the hedgeclippers, trim the branches, and return the gear. Hell, it took less time than just remembering where the hedgeclippers were. That sort of thing happens all the time. I've used a knife effectively as a screwdriver, as a prybar, as hammer, as a ruler, you name it. It seldom works as well the other way around.

You might be surprised by much a small assortment of good EDC can improve your day-to-day well-being. The Fisher Space Pen changed my life!


----------



## funkle II

phthora said:


> Sometimes. I carry one with me all the time too, and have a bigger one at home. Of course, I've got quite a few proper tools as well for more intense jobs. Not everything gets done with a knife.
> 
> But, multi-tools have their drawbacks. The biggest is that they're typically terrible for any of the normal stuff you'd do with a knife. Mostly that sort of knife is a last resort option. The steel, design, and ergonomics are usually garbage, and they are hard to maintain. They're slow to deploy, too small for a lot of things, not comfortable to carry. I could go on.
> 
> ...



OK, now you're making me want to buy stuff I previously didn't know I needed. It seems like using a HQ knife as a screwdriver would be a big no-no.


----------



## phthora

funkle II said:


> OK, now you're making me want to buy stuff I previously didn't know I needed.



I'm sorry, I thought you knew this is Head-Fi. It's kinda what we do here: get other people to spend money on things we think are cool. 



funkle II said:


> It seems like using a HQ knife as a screwdriver would be a big no-no.



Depends on the steel and tip strength, but you can sometimes use the spine (not the sharp side) to do minor prying or torquing like that. It works in a pinch.


----------



## PaganDL

Just my 2 cents,

@funkle II,

As @phthora stated, aside from the whole consumerism Want vs Need, knives are useful & more helpful than most other tools out there short of needing to hit something to set it in place, etc, batoning exists but personally prefer a good hammer or mallet for that.

Sadly, with knife collecting, there are many knives which are simply made just to be _'Art Knives'_, simply looking good in form rather than actually being useful in any practical sense.

Personally & subjectively, like @phthora, I use knives almost daily as well though most of my knives are midrange kitchen knives rather than straight knives though I have a quite a few fixed blade knives, personally not a fan of folders though there are some I like though in no rush to own for practical reasons.

Any harder steels, eg D2, D3, A2 or A3 (rarer & more commonly a tool steel) especially well heat or cryo treated can be used as a _screwdriver_ in lieu or reasonable prybar in a pinch though it is still recommended to use a proper screwdriver or prybar.

So I would suggest researching knife steels to see what might be both affordable & useful for you...similar to audio gear, good knives, depending on what you yourself would call high quality, don't have to cost a lot either.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## KcMsterpce

My dad's big into knives, and he hands me some every now and then.
The only knives I like to buy have to do with cooking. Ironically, after seeing this thread for the first time, I got myself a nakiri to replace my "YanCanCook" Chinese clever-vegetable-hybrid knife (which I bought back in... 2002?).

This was my knife rack a couple years ago, with the YanCanCook knife on display. The chef's knife is an 8.5" Zwilling Professional from 2000/2001. I hand-washed it so many times that there are towel streaks on the blade lol:






Here is the rack now:











The nakiri (Japanese vegetable knife) was made by James Chopp, an apprentice bladesmith (graduated) under Murray Carter, an Oregon-based bladesmith who learned how to make knives from Japanese masters. This nakiri is white hitachi steel, and I believe an iron laminate. The handle appears to be burl maple with white G10 liner. I purchased it the second I saw it pop up online, and forgot to pay particular attention to the details of the build. I have been eyeing a new nakiri for about 1.5 years, and always wanted 5.5"-6.5" length. This one is 5.53":






The other damascus knife is my Carter high grade Gyuto, damascus, dymondwood handle with buckeye burl bolster. Roughly 9.5" length. It looked like this when I first bought it 4+ years ago:











Of course, a patina has formed a bit on it now:


----------



## phthora

Those are some beautiful knives, @KcMsterpce! Great looking food too. I don't end up cooking much, but I do love a well-designed kitchen knife.


----------



## elChefe

If there’s one thing I love more than audio gear.. it’s Japanese kitchen knives. And as a chef, they are my most used tool. These are a few of my favorite


----------



## SilverEars

Any tips on sharpening kitchen knives?  What do you guys use?


----------



## elChefe

SilverEars said:


> Any tips on sharpening kitchen knives?  What do you guys use?


Shapton glass and a raw leather strop with various DMT pastes. I go switch between a lot of different types of stones, but iv been using the shapton glass lately and I have been really enjoying them.


----------



## blackwolf1006

My custom blades.. Take a guess what my name is


----------



## kkrazik2008

A sample of my edc


----------



## KcMsterpce

This is my neck knife that I carry with me almost everywhere. It's funny to realize how often a knife can be used when you always have one with you.
It's a 1.89" blade, hitachi white steel. Amboyna burl handle. Really really sharp!


----------



## Krassi

Did somebody mention kitchenknifes and sharpening stones?...

Well here is picture of all my kitchenknifes and mostly japanese natural sharpeningstones from kyoto region (well i only got my best ones here because stones are heavy...)
..Ok a bit to much but when i start to collect stuff i go berserk pretty fast


----------



## smallcaps

Fox Knives Terzuola Folder Knife in Bocote Wood & Damascus (FX-525DB)


----------



## smallcaps

Spyderco Para 3 Lightweight M390/CTS-BD1N blade swap


----------



## phthora

smallcaps said:


> Spyderco Para 3 Lightweight M390/CTS-BD1N blade swap



The only thing better than a Spyderco... is two Spydercos.


----------



## smallcaps

phthora said:


> The only thing better than a Spyderco... is two Spydercos.


One for each hand! Never know when you'll need to dual-wield


----------



## smallcaps (Jul 20, 2020)

CRKT CEO


----------



## cdf294

The daily driver. It looks rough but it has held up incredibly well for the amount of abuse it has received over the years.
This Benchmade is a tool that goes everywhere I go.






And on a different note, the Fox knife that smallcaps posted above has an oddly familiar feel to it in some way.


----------



## phthora

smallcaps said:


> CRKT CEO



Looks like a boss! Small knives are underrated, if you ask me. Easier to carry basically anywhere and still gets a lot of stuff done. My small carry is the Spyderco Dice. As you can see, it gets a lot of use.








cdf294 said:


> The daily driver. It looks rough but it has held up incredibly well for the amount of abuse it has received over the years.
> This Benchmade is a tool that goes everywhere I go.



I love seeing a well-loved knife, especially a Benchmade. The AXIS lock is a lot of fun too.


----------



## smallcaps

phthora said:


> Looks like a boss! Small knives are underrated, if you ask me. Easier to carry basically anywhere and still gets a lot of stuff done. My small carry is the Spyderco Dice. As you can see, it gets a lot of use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Dice is really sweet. Wish I picked one up before they were discontinued. Also missed the boat on the Domino. Lovely series overall.


----------



## phthora

smallcaps said:


> That Dice is really sweet. Wish I picked one up before they were discontinued. Also missed the boat on the Domino. Lovely series overall.



It's one of the best designed small knives I've ever seen. With that finger choil, blade shape, and Spydie hole, almost the entire knife becomes a handle. That makes it feel and use like a much bigger knife. I really like the Native too, but it doesn't have that ramp up on the spine. Spyderco's just my favorite knife maker though. So many classics from them, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## smallcaps

phthora said:


> It's one of the best designed small knives I've ever seen. With that finger choil, blade shape, and Spydie hole, almost the entire knife becomes a handle. That makes it feel and use like a much bigger knife. I really like the Native too, but it doesn't have that ramp up on the spine. Spyderco's just my favorite knife maker though. So many classics from them, it's hard to go wrong.


Agreed and Spyderco certainly takes up the most space in my collection. Recently acquired the Kapara and putting it through its paces. So for it's a great blade and design overall, and is one of my favorites so far.


----------



## cdf294




----------



## smallcaps

cdf294 said:


>


Very nice. Love the fuller. Hows the 3V holding up?


----------



## cdf294

smallcaps said:


> Very nice. Love the fuller. Hows the 3V holding up?



Thanks. It's holding up very well and maintains an incredible edge. It has also drawn blood every time anyone has been even slightly careless handling it.


----------



## donato

I'm a total noob when it comes to pocket knives.  This is my first purchase - a Fontenille Pataud Laguiole Nature Classic Range Hybrid Juniper Burl.  I first got the bug for one the last time we were in Paris and during a food tour, the guide pointed out a shop and mentioned their steak knives.  I didn't buy them then, but kind of regretted not doing so.  Last month, I went online to their website and was actually looking for steak knives, but ending up buying this instead, lol.  It just arrived today and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## smallcaps

donato said:


> I'm a total noob when it comes to pocket knives.  This is my first purchase - a Fontenille Pataud Laguiole Nature Classic Range Hybrid Juniper Burl.  I first got the bug for one the last time we were in Paris and during a food tour, the guide pointed out a shop and mentioned their steak knives.  I didn't buy them then, but kind of regretted not doing so.  Last month, I went online to their website and was actually looking for steak knives, but ending up buying this instead, lol.  It just arrived today and I think it's beautiful.


That's a beautiful example. Love the spine work!


----------



## bifcake

I know absolutely nothing about knives, but I want to get my brother in law a retirement gift. A friend suggested Buck Knives. Are those ok or are there better recommendations?

He doesn't do anything particular, just a general purpose knife (preferably folding) that would hold its edge, be rugged and low maintenance. My budget is under $200


----------



## smallcaps

bifcake said:


> I know absolutely nothing about knives, but I want to get my brother in law a retirement gift. A friend suggested Buck Knives. Are those ok or are there better recommendations?
> 
> He doesn't do anything particular, just a general purpose knife (preferably folding) that would hold its edge, be rugged and low maintenance. My budget is under $200


Is he left or right handed? For $200 you can get a pretty decent knife that will last beyond a lifetime.

Check out Spyderco, Benchmade, Lionsteel, We Knives and Cold Steel. 

For a retirement knife that's both beautiful and usable, Spyderco makes a Titanium Damascus Delica that's pretty nice...


----------



## smallcaps

smallcaps said:


> Is he left or right handed? For $200 you can get a pretty decent knife that will last beyond a lifetime.
> 
> Check out Spyderco, Benchmade, Lionsteel, We Knives and Cold Steel.
> 
> For a retirement knife that's both beautiful and usable, Spyderco makes a Titanium Damascus Delica that's pretty nice...



Edit: here's a link to a reputable seller 

https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP...nd-vg10-damascus-plain-blade-titanium-handles


----------



## bifcake

Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## bifcake

What do you guys think of Buck Knives?

https://www.buckknives.com/


----------



## smallcaps

bifcake said:


> What do you guys think of Buck Knives?
> 
> https://www.buckknives.com/


Buck Knives are an American classic. They have been tried and tested over the ages, and you'll find Buck knives in use for many applications. That being said, there are much better knives out now in terms of ergonomics (Spyderco), functionality (Benchmade), and materials (Lionsteel), for the money.

If you are looking for a classic knife pattern and an American brand, you might want to check out Case Knives, too.


----------



## bifcake

smallcaps said:


> Buck Knives are an American classic. They have been tried and tested over the ages, and you'll find Buck knives in use for many applications. That being said, there are much better knives out now in terms of ergonomics (Spyderco), functionality (Benchmade), and materials (Lionsteel), for the money.
> 
> If you are looking for a classic knife pattern and an American brand, you might want to check out Case Knives, too.


Thank you for your recommendations.  I'm afraid I need some edumacation here.  I don't know the differences in materials, why one would choose one type of blade over the other, why some knives are $30 and others are $800.  To me, they all look the same.  If you have some time and it's not too much to ask, could you take me through the knives 101?  Thanks


----------



## smallcaps

bifcake said:


> Thank you for your recommendations.  I'm afraid I need some edumacation here.  I don't know the differences in materials, why one would choose one type of blade over the other, why some knives are $30 and others are $800.  To me, they all look the same.  If you have some time and it's not too much to ask, could you take me through the knives 101?  Thanks



Certainly not an expert and more of an enthusiast that appreciates the design and functionality of knives, so please take my comments with a grain of salt!

I think choosing a knife is really about the use-case, much like choosing any other tool. And while functionality is important for any tool, pocket knives these days are also seen as a kind of EDC pocket jewellery. There is some pride in ownership, carrying and using something that is both functional and aesthetically pleasing, so I personally use these two factors (functionality, hotness) to decide on the knife I'll carry for the day.

If the knife you gift your bother is intended for pure use in the field for his job (think you mentioned law? Law enforcement? Legal?), most operators will say that forget about a folding knife, go with a fixed-blade knife instead. I am nowhere near qualified to comment on this, so I'll leave this one alone for now, and point you to some other communities (BladeForums) where you might get more informed answers.

If the intent of the knife lies in more of the EDC and pocket jewellery category, where usage could be opening a box, cutting an apple, etc., then a folding pocket knife is perfect for this. Some questions and points to consider include:

_What is the local knife carry laws where the knife will be used?_
Some places don't allow locking knives, blades of a certain length, and deployment mechanisms like automatic knives, so best to check this first.

_Is the environment that the knife will be used potentially corrosive?_
Such as using the knife to cut acidic foods (kitchen or camp use), by saltwater (lives by the coast, on a boat, for fishing), in dusty or dirty environments (in the back yard, on a construction site), etc. This will dictate the type of steel you might want to consider, as well as other things such as washers vs. bearings, deployment methods, scale materials, etc.
Some good stainless steels used in knives include s30v, s35vn, s45vn, s90v, s110v, M390, 20cv, 204p, CPM-154, RWL34, and many many more.
For stainless steels that are virtually rust-proof, look out for LC200n, H1, and Vanax.
For decent budget steels, check out D2, 440, 14c28n, N690, and VG10.
There are many many more steels (carbon steels, for instance) that I won't touch upon, but check out BladeHQ for a decent article.

_Is it intended more as 'pocket jewellery' for EDC carry?_
There is a specific category of folding knife known as 'Gentleman's Carry Knife', which, while offers the basic functionality of being able to cut things, also offers the aesthetic benefit of being made of fancy materials, in order to produce 'envy' by the people around you, much like a Patek Philippe watch is to a Timex. They both offer the function of telling time, however, the former can be worn to a wedding, graduation, in an office, etc. while the other is better suited for gardening.

_Blade shapes_
There are many kinds of blade shapes and some are more useful for certain types of cuts. Wharncliffe profiles are great for scoring (box and letter opening) - think utility blade shape. Clip-points and spear points are great for piercing tasks. Sheepfoot blades (like kitchen knives) are great for draw cuts, where you are passing the blade through the material.
Of course, the shape of the blade is also a very aesthetic choice, so if it's a gift, I would personally pick something that looks good to you!

Hope that helps a bit, and again, I'm no expert so please take a look at the following resources to get more information:

https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/complete-guide-pocket-knives/
https://knifeinformer.com/discovering-the-best-knife-steel/
https://knifesteelnerds.com/
https://www.bladehq.com/cat--Best-Knife-Steel-Guide--3368
https://knife-depot.com/pages/pocket-knife-buying-guide
https://www.betterpocketknife.com/articles/pocket-knife-blade-shapes-and-types/
https://www.thecoolist.com/best-knife-blade-shapes/
https://www.marineapproved.com/knife-blade-types-shapes/
https://everydaycarry.com/edc-knife-locks-guide
https://hiconsumption.com/complete-guide-to-knife-locking-systems/


----------



## bifcake

Thanks so much and thanks for all the links.  I'll start doing some reading.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jan 13, 2021)

Also keep in mind that many types of metal have different tolerances.
For example, you have carbon steel... it is more brittle, but holds its sharp edge much longer. Apparently, it's trickier to forge as well. It will stain after oils and acids get on it (it forms a "patina"). Many don't like that stained look on carbon. Also, it is not meant for chopping and heavy use. It won't bend easily, it will just break. The benefit of carbon is in its extremely sharp edge and long-term sharpness.
Then comes "western" style metals... these will not hold their edge as long, but they are more resilient to abuse. For a good all-around, multi-use blade, I would recommend a more "robust" metal.
For my kitchen knives, I'm all about sharpness (carbon). I love how it slices everything with ease. I don't chop stuff much. Thus, a knife that needs more abuse and wear and tear would do better with more common metals that are more bendable and resilient. Stainless steels will be less prone to rust as well. They don't require as much attention and care to keep clean and rust-free.
If you think it would be better to have a knife that cleans easily and won't get tarnished, then have something clad with stainless on the outer shell.


----------



## bifcake

KcMsterpce said:


> Also keep in mind that many types of metal have different tolerances.
> For example, you have carbon steel... it is more brittle, but holds its sharp edge much longer. Apparently, it's trickier to forge as well. It will stain after oils and acids get on it (it forms a "patina"). Many don't like that stained look on carbon. Also, it is not meant for chopping and heavy use. It won't bend easily, it will just break. The benefit of carbon is in its extremely sharp edge and long-term sharpness.
> Then comes "western" style metals... these will not hold their edge as long, but they are more resilient to abuse. For a good all-around, multi-use blade, I would recommend a more "robust" metal.
> For my kitchen knives, I'm all about sharpness (carbon). I love how it slices everything with ease. I don't chop stuff much. Thus, a knife that needs more abuse and wear and tear would do better with more common metals that are more bendable and resilient. Stainless steels will be less prone to rust as well. They don't require as much attention and care to keep clean and rust-free.
> If you think it would be better to have a knife that cleans easily and won't get tarnished, then have something clad with stainless on the outer shell.


This is for my brother in law as an every day knife.  So, I was thinking of a folding knife.  Perhaps with an S30v blade?


----------



## KcMsterpce

I am not an expert on this stuff, but from what I gather, most folding knives are made with pretty forgiving metal and will hold up well with heavy use.
Ultimately, I think you providing a knife as a present is more important than what it's made of. Get what you think looks good, and most likely, it will perform well for 99% of people who use it.


----------



## bifcake

KcMsterpce said:


> I am not an expert on this stuff, but from what I gather, most folding knives are made with pretty forgiving metal and will hold up well with heavy use.
> Ultimately, I think you providing a knife as a present is more important than what it's made of. Get what you think looks good, and most likely, it will perform well for 99% of people who use it.


Thanks!  I think you're on the money.


----------



## ostewart

Got a nice little EDC knife from my aunty/uncle for Christmas, quite pleased with it (Real Steel Heinnie Haynes Luna Red)


----------



## bifcake

Do you have a link to the website?  Thanks


----------



## ostewart

bifcake said:


> Do you have a link to the website?  Thanks



https://www.realsteelknives.com/products


----------



## bifcake

Thanks!  Those are neat!


----------



## smallcaps

Made my very first knife using old rebar steel. My hands hurt from all the hammering, but quite happy with the result!


----------



## warrenpchi

That pattern on the tang is utterly perfect.


----------



## smallcaps

warrenpchi said:


> That pattern on the tang is utterly perfect.


Thank you kindly! I lucked out on the rebar pattern on the handle.


----------



## cdf294

That pattern does look fantastic @smallcaps . Great job!


I've been using a Benchmade as my primary daily for a few years and have recently decided that it deserves retirement since it's been through a lot. 
Having ended up with a few extra dollars for Christmas and selling a Sebenza that I hated the way it felt in hand, I picked up a few items to put into rotation. I prefer beefy folders for EDC since I can legally carry them here. I buy and use knives as the tools they are so I guess almost every knife I own will look heavily used eventually if it becomes the primary carry in my rotation.  I think this knife will be perfect for EDC since it won't look beat up as quickly due to the heavily stonewashed blade and handle.


----------



## go_vtec

bifcake said:


> Thank you for your recommendations.  I'm afraid I need some edumacation here.  I don't know the differences in materials, why one would choose one type of blade over the other, why some knives are $30 and others are $800.  To me, they all look the same.  If you have some time and it's not too much to ask, could you take me through the knives 101?  Thanks


Similar to headphones, different materials, different designs, and sometime different designers can influence cost of knives significantly.  Most of knives under $100 use economical steel materials for the blades where they are easy to sharpen, but they don't hold the edges too long.  Some higher end steels can cost substantially and very difficult to sharpen. Most of comment higher end steels are CPM-S30V or CPM-S35V which are typically around $100 to $400 range. Slightly higher steel such as CPM-S110V can be very difficult to sharpen and often requires significant skills to sharpen and horn the edges.  However these higher end knifes will hold their edges for months to years for normal light uses.  Blade designs and geometry determine the use cases and how specific folding mechanism keep the folding blade open is one of the most important decision points to selecting knife.  Imaging the blade closes while you are holding your knife.  You will not like the end results. Other significant factor would be the handle materials, such as titanium, carbon fiber, G10 (=fancy plastic & ceramic materials), micarta, stainless steels can influence design can also practicality on how handle feels.  Most importantly, the use cases and how one would like to use them should be the most significant factors for selection (how to put in in your pocket, how to deploy knife, what is holding the knife open, and how to deactivate the fold-open mechanism to fold the knife.  I have some that I can open with one hand and close with one hand safely, but they are ones that requires two hands to fold as well.  

For retired military and some tactical law officers like Paramilitary 2 model (also called PM2) by Spyderco.  Their handle colors are determined by the blade materials and they are also limited models that cost more than $200.  If you are thinking about spending around $200, you may want to buy him something that uses good steels and from the good manufacturers.  Spyderco, Zero Tolerance, and Benchmade are typically $100+ commercial knife makers (mostly of them cost around $200, which you've listed as your target) and they are very popular with military and law enforcement officers. CRKT, Cold Steel, & Kershaw are mostly sub $100 knife makers that produce most of knives around $50, but uses slightly less higher end materials for most of their models.  Buck knives are not too bad, but they are not very tactical and they use older folding design that modern folding knife users rarely prefer.


----------



## bifcake

Thanks to all of you guys for your recommendations.  I have pulled the trigger and bought my brother-in-law a custom made Buck Knife.  I looked at other manufacturers and a few things that prompted me to go with buck:


The only one I've seen that allows custom engraving
The only one that offers sharpening services (it's $7 including return postage)
S30V blade
Custom handle with finger grooves
Choice of wood inlays
My brother-in-law is a retired engineer, so he's not a law enforcement guy or a military guy.  He just needs a utility knife that he can use for every day things and stuff around the house.  He received it two days ago and he loved it - I guess that's the most important thing after all.


----------



## smallcaps

cdf294 said:


> That pattern does look fantastic @smallcaps . Great job!
> 
> 
> I've been using a Benchmade as my primary daily for a few years and have recently decided that it deserves retirement since it's been through a lot.
> Having ended up with a few extra dollars for Christmas and selling a Sebenza that I hated the way it felt in hand, I picked up a few items to put into rotation. I prefer beefy folders for EDC since I can legally carry them here. I buy and use knives as the tools they are so I guess almost every knife I own will look heavily used eventually if it becomes the primary carry in my rotation.  I think this knife will be perfect for EDC since it won't look beat up as quickly due to the heavily stonewashed blade and handle.


Very nice... Is that custom? Who's the maker? The scales and pivot are beautiful. Would love to see the blade.

Agree, I have a small Sebenza 31 and I'm really not a fan. Carried it for 1 day and now it sits in a tray waiting to be sold. I also have a small Inkosi tho and like it much better. While it's even a bit shorter that the Sebenza, it fits my medium hands better, and just feels and is build a bit more robustly. 

My most carried knife tho has got to be the Spyderco Spydiechef. Love how flat it is, with no flipper tab to get in the way while in pocket. LC200n is a pretty great steel and strops up well. Best of all, the knife is easy to disassemble and the materials make it bomb-proof. I've left it sitting in the sink, dirty, for days... Not blemish or spot of rust anywhere. The only strike against it is that it's not very fidgety. I love that knife so much I even have a backup. So nice I bought it twice!


----------



## cdf294

smallcaps said:


> Very nice... Is that custom? Who's the maker? The scales and pivot are beautiful. Would love to see the blade.



Thanks. 

The knife is made by Curtiss Custom Knives. As for whether it's a custom, I would say yes although that is up for debate within the knife community depending of how you define custom. If your definition of custom means that there can be absolutely no automation in production and if special requests that stray from the original designs aren't an option, these people would likely consider Curtiss a mid tech production knife even though mid techs use parts manufactured from external sources. I suppose that in this case, the person that isn't trying to support themselves financially as a knife maker can afford to take the time to do something totally unique and different making what some feel is a true custom, 

If your definition of custom is every part of the knife is designed, manufactured and assembled in house by a single person while allowing different options of titanium milling, flaming, or anodizing in a multitude of different colors with a few different blade configurations, this knife would be considered a custom. Dave Curtiss makes everything in house including the hardware but he uses CNC and water jet automation to get the job done which is a necessary evil IMO, especially if you make knives to earn a living. He also does all anodizing in house with multiple color options. 




smallcaps said:


> My most carried knife tho has got to be the Spyderco Spydiechef. Love how flat it is, with no flipper tab to get in the way while in pocket. LC200n is a pretty great steel and strops up well. Best of all, the knife is easy to disassemble and the materials make it bomb-proof. I've left it sitting in the sink, dirty, for days... Not blemish or spot of rust anywhere. The only strike against it is that it's not very fidgety. I love that knife so much I even have a backup. So nice I bought it twice!



After carrying the 5+ ounce Benchmade with a 3.6" blade as an EDC for the last several years, these are slightly larger and heavier but still comfortable for me to carry.
I've heard that LC200n is almost as rust/corrosion resistant as H1 although I have no personal experience with LC200n. I am familiar with H1 though since I had a Salt at one time that was treated with very little respect but never rebelled by showing any signs of rust. Sadly, it went for a dip in the Texas Gulf and was never seen again due to an unfortunate chain of events when the boss and I went bay fishing a couple of years back.

I know what you mean about fidgety knives. These ride on caged bearings and are addictive since they are super smooth and drop shutty. Much like you and your Spydiechef, I liked it enough to buy a 2nd but my 2nd has a different blade shape. I wasn't intending on buying 2 but I purchased the wharncliffe first and loved the fit but decided that it may be a bit too pretty to use the way I use knives on a frequent basis, or at least that was how I justified the 2nd knife at the time. Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to use the heck out of the wharnie but it won't be my daily. That's where the green one comes in.


----------



## smallcaps

cdf294 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The knife is made by Curtiss Custom Knives. As for whether it's a custom, I would say yes although that is up for debate within the knife community depending of how you define custom. If your definition of custom means that there can be absolutely no automation in production and if special requests that stray from the original designs aren't an option, these people would likely consider Curtiss a mid tech production knife even though mid techs use parts manufactured from external sources. I suppose that in this case, the person that isn't trying to support themselves financially as a knife maker can afford to take the time to do something totally unique and different making what some feel is a true custom,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing and just beautiful. I'll have to check him out at some point, but shipping out to my location is usually prohibitive.

I also just picked up a couple new midtechs to put into the rotation: Shirogorov Model F95R Slim (top) and the Custom Knife Factory Justice 2.0 (bottom). While the community might categorize them as midtechs, the craftsmanship is pretty bonkers, even if they touched a CNC at some point.


----------



## cdf294 (Feb 7, 2021)

smallcaps said:


> Thanks for sharing and just beautiful. I'll have to check him out at some point, but shipping out to my location is usually prohibitive.
> 
> I also just picked up a couple new midtechs to put into the rotation: Shirogorov Model F95R Slim (top) and the Custom Knife Factory Justice 2.0 (bottom). While the community might categorize them as midtechs, the craftsmanship is pretty bonkers, even if they touched a CNC at some point.



You also have some lovely knives that I am enjoying seeing.
I honestly don't care about whether automation was used or whether the steel was mined from another planet. Some people just need something to obsess over, and there's nothing wrong with that but I am not one of those people. My only concern is whether I think the quality justifies the cost I paid for it. In many cases. I actually prefer automation on knives since I know if I were to purchase another Shiro F3 in 5 years from today, it will be just as well made as what I already have, if not better, and that I can count on the fit and feel to be as comfortable as what I already own.

The closest I've come to owning a CKF was when I purchased a Reate New Torrent last year. I purchased the Reate out of curiosity due to the reports of build quality. It's a nice knife and it has internal weight relief milling with fairly detailed exterior milling and nice attention to detail so the quality is definitely there for the money but it isn't a Shiro or a Curtiss by any stretch IMO. It has a MRBS but the final touches to action smoothness just aren't there. Yes, it's smooth but less so than the Shiro SRBS although I suppose that it may still be breaking in. The Shiro on washers is also smoother but not nearly as fidgety or drop shutty as the Reate. I've also read that CKF makes a great knife but I've yet to pick one up since some of their designs are a little too unique for my tastes. The same could also be said for some of the Reate designs too but I found something I liked so I am sure that a CKF is in my future somewhere. I would definitely want to pick up a used example to confirm whether I liked it or not, much like I did with the Reate.

Love your F95 and the CKF is a great looking knife as well. The one blade grind I try to avoid on all knives is a recurve since my sharpener doesn't play nice with recurves without getting creative and potentially damaging the stones. I tested this with the one mild recurve knife that I purchased a long time ago and the results were less than outstanding. Buying an extra set of stones to use for only recurves would be cost prohibitive for my sharpener since I could buy another nice knife for the cost of the stones. What do you use to sharpen your recurves? When I picked up these Curtiss knives, I was eyeballing both the F95 and Hati R but I just couldn't bring myself to make the purchase for some reason. I pained over what to purchase and finally decided that I should try something else that isn't a Shirogorov since my cup already runneth over. I instead chose to pick up the 2 Curtiss F3 knives which I've always had an interest in checking out since buying my 1st Shiro around 5 years ago. Well, isn't this odd? I ended up choosing a pair of Curtiss F3 to go with my, uhh, pair of Shiro F3. On the used market, you can usually negotiate a used Curtiss to less than a used Shiro, at least in the US although I get the idea that you may reside elsewhere due to your shipping comment above.
Anyway, I'm appreciating your taste in knives so thank you for sharing as well.

Edited to add that I also think we both have a similar position on buying a backup of knives that really work for us. My first Shiro was purchased around 5 years ago and it took no longer than a couple of months before I had a 2nd. The 2nd Curtiss happened within weeks of the first but that was mostly because it was a deal that I couldn't ignore and I really didn't want the Wharnie as my daily since it was quite a bit nicer than I was expecting on arrival.


----------



## kadinh

I have had so many knives I can't remember all of them, but my EDC is a Spyderco PM2 S110v with custom carbon fiber scales. It's lightweight, holds an edge really well, and not too hard to touch up the edge on a Sharpmaker.


----------



## kadinh

some beautiful custom knives in here too


----------



## kadinh

Would love to get a Shirogorov knife. Off the top of my head, I currently have:



> - Spyderco PM2 (S110v) with CF scales from custom maker in Russia
> 
> - Spyderco PM2 (REX-45) with pure copper scales
> 
> ...



I know I have more but I don't remember them. I have more kitchen knives that are a little more expensive than the TJ Max specials you find, but I dont remember the details. Brands are like Moritaka and Tojiro.


----------



## X62503

My EDC is a Case Trapper, and my favorite fixed blade is a "Frontier" made by Mel Sorg, R.I.P.


----------



## smallcaps

X62503 said:


> My EDC is a Case Trapper, and my favorite fixed blade is a "Frontier" made by Mel Sorg, R.I.P.


Always wanted to get a Case knife but not really sure where to start... so many models, patterns, handle materials, etc. There is one pattern that does definitely intrigue me tho but can't find one in stock currently, which is the Case Hobo.

That Sorg-designed Frontier is a beauty. Full tang with pinned handles?


----------



## Zeppo19

Custom SAK, Atwood, Laulima Metalcraft Hoku plus some listen stuff


----------



## Trihexagonal (May 18, 2022)

These are matching Kershaw Oblivion, with the clip on one re-positioned to the other side for left and right hand draw from the back pockets:












Very nice feel to them, very sharp, very fast and easy to open.
And if you're going to have 2 you have to have a matching pair​


> 8Cr13MoV blade takes a sharp edge and is easy to re-sharpen when needed; stonewashed finish helps hide use scratches
> Handle front combines durable glass-filled nylon and stainless steel; Kershaw's assisted opening mechanism rests inside that front handle for effortless opening​



https://kershaw.kaiusa.com/oblivion.html​


----------



## bobmysterious




----------



## mt877 (Apr 29, 2022)

Hand forged this Railroad Spike knife a couple years ago (pre-Covid) while vacationing on Mackinac Island, Michigan, US. Went to this forge called "Forge a Memory" and had fun hammering on hot steel and twisting the handle. The bladesmiths there guide you through the forging process to form the unfinished blank, then they take over and harden and grind the blade to finish. It was a fun adventure and I ended up with a nice looking drop point railroad spike knife. Is it sharp?, indeed it is. It has a nice balanced heft to it and feels good in the hand. I use jojoba oil on it to keep it rust free.


----------



## bifcake

Wow!  That's really nice!


----------



## mt877

bifcake said:


> Wow!  That's really nice!


Thanks. Yeah, you can buy railroad spike knives, but it's pretty cool being able to hand hammer a sizzling hot railroad spike into a knife. Granted I didn't do everything from start to finish, but just the fact that you get to be part of the process is very gratifying.


----------



## bifcake

mt877 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, you can buy railroad spike knives, but it's pretty cool being able to hand hammer a sizzling hot railroad spike into a knife. Granted I didn't do everything from start to finish, but just the fact that you get to be part of the process is very gratifying.


I'm all thumbs when it comes to stuff like that, so I am duly impressed by anyone who can hit a nail without missing the head.


----------



## FullCircle

Growing up, we had afamily tradition, basically the men in our family would trade knives on Christmas.  Over time, we started to build knives and then give them to family members.

These knives were built from some of the remnant materials for our Prestige IEM builds.


----------



## KcMsterpce

FullCircle said:


> Growing up, we had afamily tradition, basically the men in our family would trade knives on Christmas.  Over time, we started to build knives and then give them to family members.
> 
> These knives were built from some of the remnant materials for our Prestige IEM builds.


Wow, those are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FullCircle

KcMsterpce said:


> Wow, those are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!



A couple more


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Handsome! I sense a connection to the beautiful designs on your IEMs and these amazing knives


----------



## FullCircle

gimmeheadroom said:


> Handsome! I sense a connection to the beautiful designs on your IEMs and these amazing knives



Thanks

That was the hope


----------



## smallcaps

Those are amazing... love a good fixed blade and those are all awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FullCircle




----------



## bifcake

FullCircle said:


>


That's gorgeous!  Who made it?


----------



## FullCircle

bifcake said:


> That's gorgeous!  Who made it?



The blade was from a company in Japan, the scale work was done by me.


----------



## bifcake

Beautiful!!


----------



## Trihexagonal

You've got skill, FullCircle. Very nice knives.

I worked at an iron foundry as a laborer. We poured approx. 80 tonne of molten iron a day at 2300 F to make sand castings. 

Thee were "gates" to let the air out as you poured the iron. If they missed the hole it sent a shower of sparks that was the molten iron and everybody had little holes in their shirts from it hitting us. We'd take off running but nobody ever got burned bad.

After sitting all day to cool they would go to "shakeout". A long vibrating stainless steel trough that would shake off the sand as it shook the castings uphill toward us. 

The gates didn't fall off by themselves. We stood there all night with a 16lb sledgehammer and knocked them off. There was a technique to it and if you didn't het it right you'd be lucky to get it off before it fell into the refuse bin before you could life or hoist it off. Then you had to climb down and get it, and that stopped work so nobody iked that.

We had a girl on the crew who worked every bit as hard as we did, harder than one guy, but we wouldn't let her do that job because it was so hard. She just didn't put on muscle like we did. And if you could stand there and do it all night you got respect. When we weren't doing that we were scooping sand all night long. It made a man out of me.

I worked as a diecaster, too, and shot magnesium, zinc and mostly aluminum. Mag fires are notorious for burning factories down.

I've done lead sandcastings but nothing as nice as what you did by hand. Some pretty awesome 1/4 pound lead knucks though.


----------



## FullCircle

Trihexagonal said:


> You've got skill, FullCircle. Very nice knives.
> 
> I worked at an iron foundry as a laborer. We poured approx. 80 tonne of molten iron a day at 2300 F to make sand castings.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but to be 100% legitimate, we sourced the blades from Japan so the heavy lifting has been done for the most part.


----------



## Trihexagonal

I knew you got at least one from Japan but those handles are exotic and fitted well.

I have a homemade knife I bought at some folklife festival. It has Mexico and cactus welded on the extrenely sharp blade with a guard on the handle. It's bad news, you hold it blade down and fist fight. The handle has a cutaway for some kind of material but it's not nearly as nice a job as yours. I'll find it later.

My Dad was Ranger in the Korean Conflict, worked behind enemy lines and the Recipient of the Silver Star, This is the EGW knife he used on the job. I have no idea what EGW means:








Did I ever  mention I liked knives?


----------



## Richsvt

I just found this thread, some wonderful pieces here. I've been collecting for some years now. If I can get some time, I'll arrange some pics of what I have. My most recent one to get is a Benchmade Griptilian or Presidio.


----------



## dougms3

@cdacosta


----------



## Trihexagonal (Oct 23, 2022)

Put those pocket knives away...
This is a Paul Chen Hanwei Golden Oriole Katana, a Hanwei Practical Pro Elite Katana
and a Kingfisher Level 7 Impact Grade Appalachian Hickory Yagyu Style Bokken




You can get a better look at them with stats here:

https://www.swordsoftheeast.com/paulchenhanweigoldenoriolejapanesekatanasword.aspx
Golden Oriole
https://www.swordsoftheeast.com/hanweipracticalproelitekatana.aspx
Practical Pro Elite

https://kingfisherwoodworks.com/products/yagyu-bokken?variant=27701601042506
Yagyu bokken
The Yagyu Clan were the enemies of the Emperors Executioner in the Lone Wolf and Cub series


If I woke up in the middle of the night to an intruder and that was within arms reach I would go for the bokken every time.
It's hard as a rock, light as a feather and what it hits breaks.
I have one of their Jo, too.​


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullCircle said:


>



It feels like you ought to do some limited edition knives to match your IEMs and sell them as a package


----------



## FullCircle

gimmeheadroom said:


> It feels like you ought to do some limited edition knives to match your IEMs and sell them as a package




I'm open to that, if such a request was made


----------



## Barnstormer13

My EDC pocket knife. It’s not my favorite pocket knife in terms of ease of opening, but it’s super light weight, doesn’t look tactical (a plus sometimes in an office environment, and the CPM steel is easy to keep razor sharp


----------



## Barnstormer13

Tried my hand at making my own knives this week. Today was hardening day. The steel is nothing special (1095) but I figured I’d learn on the cheap stuff.


----------

